# Out of the Frying Pan... (d20 Star Wars)



## shadowbloodmoon (May 27, 2005)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away...


STAR WARS

Out of the Frying Pan...

The Clone Wars are in full swing. The Republic's new clone army has proven itself time and again against the forces of the Separatists. However, despite many wins, the war continues. The Dark Lord Count Dooku was killed by Anakin Skywalker, but the cyborg General Grievous remained alive. Jedi Master Obi-Wan Kenobi was sent to Utapau to destroy this last bastion of the Separatist leaders. However this was not the only story during this time of troubles. 

Taris was, millenia ago, a rival in size to Coruscant itself; it was a giant planet-sized city with few areas left unpopulated. During the Jedi Civil War, it was assaulted by the Sith fleet until all that remained were ruins and destruction. Eventually a settlement of Humans, trying to eke out an existence on a dead world, formed and Taris once again was marked on the Republic's map as a stopover to ships going farther OutRim. That marking would be their undoing however, as the Separatists chose this planet as one of their targets during their assault against the Republic. They have built an outpost over the remains of that settlement after their attack and now the once proud people of the planet live in sheds and dugouts in the shadow of the Separatist Communications Array. This installation is used to monitor passing space travel for signs of Republic activity. Presently, the Republic and its Jedi have brought war to this planet again...

SCENE 1
Interior Hangar of the _Incinerator_, an _Aggressor_-class Assault Cruiser

Twi'Lek Jedi Master Lun Xan, Cerean Jedi Padawan Ka-Femi-Odo, ARC Pilot Delta Six and a squad of Clone Troopers are assembled near an LAAT next to a wing of others just like it. They are discussing the plans for the assault on Taris. 

Lun Xan (his voice weary from war): Delta Six, your job is to take us in behind the communications array. While the main strike force keeps the droid armies occupied, it should be relatively undefended. We will go in, knock out their communciations permanently and then infiltrate the command center. Our purpose here is to give them a blind spot in their sensor grids. This is how we're going to do it. 

Lun Xan (turning to his apprentice): Ka-Femi, stick close to me. The Jedi Council demanded I take you with me on this assault, and I do not question their judgement, but I am concerned for your safety as an inexperienced warrior. I lost one padawan to this war, I'll not lose another. 

Lun Xan (to all in the group): Good fortunes all, and may the Force be with us.

SCENE 2
Interior, Briefing Room, Separatist Command Center on Taris

Nemoidian military councilor Deji Korthay, Bothan mercenary Raek Plot'fey, droid commander OOM-15, and a squad of Super Battle Droids are arrayed around a holotable that shows the electronic outline of a Republic assault cruiser landing on the planet. The Nemoidian is gesturing wildly at the image. 

Deji (voice fettered with frustration): How could this have happened? They slipped through our sensors and are landing on our planet. We are not ready for this. We should retreat. Someone should tell Mistress Dofina.

OOM-15 (in a carefully articulated electronic voice): Sir, General Grievous ordered us to remain here. Mistress Dofina has ordered me to keep you here. Retreat is not an option. 

Another droid (entering the room): Sir, they are jamming our communications. 

Deji (throwing his hands up in a submissive manner): Fine. Mercenary. Take these battle droids and see what is going on out there. The communications array is your first priority. Protect it at all costs. 

An explosion rocks the building.

Deji: Now!

SCENE 3
Exterior, a forest clearing near the ruins of a large building, overlooking the Separatist communications array

Old Man Goresh, human soldier Callon Kordyran, shaman Miran Chandala and a ragtag group of warriors are sitting around a small fire, frequently looking at the large antenna dish that dominates their view of the Separatist base. Nearby, unbeknowst to the rest, is a small black droid hovering silently in the air, its designation is DRK-1X. 

Goresh (his eyes glazed over as if he sees what others can not): My friends, the time for our uprising has begun. Our saviors have returned from the sky and it is our duty to help them. We used to be just like them, Callon. You remember. We had ships and speeders and cities. (he gestures to the ramshackle buildings in a valley below them)Now look at us. My son, I need you to take these men one last time into the fight. A great burden has been placed on your shoulders, but I trust you are strong enough to handle it. Rid this planet of these machines so that I can see our home free... once... again.(he begins to cough, a phlegmy, bloody substance escapes his mouth, he spits it out and looks at the shaman) Take her with you. I feel her presence will help convince the spirits of our dire need.

SCENE 4
Exterior Communications Array

The sounds of battle at the Command Center are reaching a crescendo as the Republic Clone armies clash with the droid armies of the Separatists. Explosions can be seen in the distance, LAATs hauling troops fly low to the ground, Vulture Droids try to clear them out. Blaster fire lights up the night sky. In contrast, nearly a kilometer away, the Communications array is deathly quiet. 

A single LAAT lands near the dish, disembarking two Jedi and a group of Clone Troopers camoflauged for forest battle. For the moment it is alone, but seconds after it lands, blaster fire erupts from one of the buildings near the antenna 100 meters away and a group of Super Battle Droids appears from behind it. Not moments after that, erratic blaster shots ring out from behind an outcropping of trees that is a 200 meters north of the array. The fight for the Communications Array has begun!

Initial actions everyone....


----------



## Nephtys (May 28, 2005)

Miran looks on from afar, waiting for an opportunity. The Force, the power she had devoted her life to understanding, was still both dangerous and unpredictable. Utmost care had to be taken even in battle against machines, for there were pitfalls cleverly disguised, poisoned promises of violent victory. All the texts she had read promised a vague but terrifying fate for those drawn too far down the path of least resistance.
She waits for an opportunity to use her powers to trip or push one of the bipedal robots. Hoping that the fall will not damage it too much but merely remove it from battle for a few seconds, she knows that her real task will begin after the combat is over. 

[ ooc: Move Object +9 to push or trip a droid so that it falls.]


----------



## Ambrus (May 28, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Native human population insurgency confirmed.
Datum: Repuplic soldiers aboard LAAT have landed at the primary communications array.
Datum: Communications array security B2 Series droids have engaged republic forces.
Datum: Command Center is under attack by multiple Republic LAAT vehicles.
Datum: Trade Federation defense forces have engaged republic forces.
Proposition: Insurgents' attempt to support republic forces in attack is imminent. (84.6% probability)
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must report data to mistress Dofina.
Heuristic Node: Self-preservation protocols apply. Proximity (13.4 meters) to human
insurgents constitutes credible risk (threat index: 42%) to 1X unit if discovered during transmission.
Must seek secure location to initiate comlink communications.
Emotive Node: Melancholy 36%; Anxiety 31.5%; Frustration 24%; Excitement 8.5%
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols take priority.
Heuristic Node: Overide. Self-preservation protocols apply. Temporary delay in initiating
communications supercedes risking being damaged and unable to relay data.
Cognitive Processing
Volition Threshold reached
Priority Hierarchy established
Processing flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=47.5m.,Y=-8.5m., Z=-2.56m., V=5.33 m./second]
Secure location (Safety index: 76.1%) has been reached
Deploying antenna
Activating communications array (priority 1 encrypted channel #782364B)
Uploading data to transmission buffer 45D-5
Transmitting report (encrypted channel #782364B)
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

DRK-1X will leave the immediate vicinity of the the human insurgents, _(Hide +22, Move Silently +12)_ find a quiet out-of-sight location about 50 meters away and open a secure channel to mistress Dofina's comlink to transmit the following information:
_"Report: Native human population insurgency confirmed. Republic soldiers aboard LAAT have landed at the primary communications array. Communications array security B2 Series droids have engaged republic forces. Command Center is under attack by multiple Republic LAAT vehicles. Trade Federation defense forces have engaged republic forces. Insurgents' attempt to support republic forces in attack is imminent. Further instructions requested."_

OOC: Do I know where mistress Dofina currently is?


----------



## Captain Tagon (May 28, 2005)

_Leading troops into battles like this never was my specialty_ the young Bothan commando thought to himself as yet a third front erupted in this battle. _There should be a way I can actually do something in this fight. I'm a black ops specialist, not some general_. 

He moved to examine the second Republic unit again, the one coming in from the backside of the communications array. The prescence of Jedi there confirmed his choice of action. Turning towards the battle droid in command Raek issues his order. Get your men formed up and make them stand. Focus on the Clonetroopers first, once they are down we can focus on the Jedi and take them down en masse. I'm going to try and get this second group from behind. Good luck."

Without even waiting for a response Raek ducks out of the little improptu command center and travels around behind the group of Super Battle Droids. Moving along behind the buildings he begins to circle around behind the smaller group of Republic forces.

OOC: Move Silently +9 and Hide +9


----------



## Melkor (May 29, 2005)

As blaster fire begins to erupt outside the Republic LAAT Gunship, Delta Six the control stick steady as the last of the Clonetroopers disembark behind the Jedi.  Cuing his helmet commlink, he says: "General Lun Xan - all troops disembarked. What are your orders sir ?".  Bringing the Gunship to a hover only meters off of the ground, Six turns the craft to face the incoming fire from the battle droids, preparing to provide cover fire for the assault group "Turret gunners, stand by".

OOC: Pilot +9


----------



## Galethorn (May 29, 2005)

Callon stood up and looked his men over. They looked tired; they looked like they wanted nothing more than a rest. Callon felt the same way.

"I won't give you a lecture about duty and valor...none of you would have survived this long if you didn't know more than enough about either...you should remember this, though; like Goresh said, this will be our last fight. If we die, the fighting will be over for us. If we live, the war will be over on this planet...our planet."

He pulled the long rifle from his back and switched the safety off. With a grim look, he began striding towards the Array, his weapon at his shoulder and ready to fire.

(OOC: I'm going to do a Rapid Shot at the first enemy combat droid I see; +3/+3)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 31, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay, the long holiday weekend kept me away from the computer...

IC:
Ka-Femi exited the LAAT and scanned the area.  He was operating on adrenaline, mixed with a bit of nerves.  He reached out through the force, feeling the flow of it around him in an attempt to calm himself.  This was an important mission, probably the most important he had been on as a member of the Jedi order and he didn't want to disappoint Lun Xan.  When blaster fire begins a few seconds later, he drops to a defensive crouch.  No amount of negotiations would get them out of this situation.  He couldn't help thinking that wars breed unreasonable people.  Looking towards Lun Xan, he asked, "What are your orders, Master?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 31, 2005)

The battle began in earnest, all sides knowing that this was the most important of the battles currently occuring on the planet. As soon as the blaster fire began, the LAAT pilot turned his ship towards the enemy droids, preparing to fire at them. The Jedi known as Lun Xan replied to his query. "Six, I want you to circle around and see if you can surprise them from the side. While you're up there, make sure there aren't any more of them." Then he turns to look at his padawan after deflecting a blaster bolt shot at him. "Stick close, let them come to you. It looks like we may have a little help on this one." To illustrate his point, he tipped the end of his lightsaber towards a group of soldiers coming down from the trees. 

Callon and his group immediately began advancing towards the Battle Droids, weapons firing constantly, catching them completely by surprise and forcing them duck behind the building they had just come out of. Miran tries to use the Force on one of them, but then realizes she is too far away to affect the droids as such. She must move a lot closer. 

Nearby, unseen by all, the young mercenary Raek, makes his way slowly and quietly towards the soldiers who are now coming toward where he once stood. Also hidden and unseen is the small floating droid called DRK-1X, who recieves a reply to his transmission. 

"Ex! I thought you had been dismantled in the attack. I should have known better, of course." The Nemoidian on the other end is clearly in a state of shock. "Umm. Oh yes, orders. I'm on my way to my secret hangar, see if you can get to it. You know, the one..." A huge explosion shakes the ground and surrounding buildings, cutting the transmission off. 

The Battle Droids aren't fast enough in taking cover as the Clone Troopers fall prone and begin firing on them, blaster shots plinking off their armor at long range. The two Jedi are barely stressed at deflecting the random fire coming in their direction. 

Situation: Round one complete. The LAAT remains in the air near the Jedi. The Jedi remain 100 meters from the Battle Droids, lightsabers activated and deflecting shots. The Clone Troopers have advanced 8 meters(-6 range penalty) and fallen prone to fire on the droids. The Battle Droids are taking cover behind pieces of the building and taking potshots at whoever they can see. Callon and his troops have advanced 10 meters so that the range between them and the droids is 190 meters (-12 range penalty). Miran has remained behind, but in order to use Move Object on anything, you have to begin with 10 meters of it, so she'll have to move a lot closer. Raek is now hidden 184 meters from the insurgents, who are now standing in the open. DRK-1X is currently at 36 meters from the insurgents. Round 2 actions?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

_Great, these droids are nearly worthless_ Raek thinks to himself as the tides quickly shift towards the loyalist forces even this early in the battle. _I have to find a way to get the Jedi out of here. I'm not sure what homeworld fears will happen, but I must do my duty._ With that he continues to try and obliquely close with the group of Clonetroopers guarding the two Jedi. 

OOC: Move Silently +9 and Hide +9


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 1, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is currently alive.
Datum: New order received; "I'm on my way to my secret hangar, see if you can get to it."
Datum: Heuristic Node voice analysis indicates Mistress Dofina is suffering from stress.
Datum: Mistress Dofina is en route to hangar bay 17B.
Proposition: Explosion and subsequent end of communication may indicate Mistress Dofina is
incapacitated, dead or unable to communicate due to equipment failure.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina intends to escape Republic/Insurgent attack with DRK-1X via shuttle.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must move immediately towards hangar bay 17B
at highest possible velocity (V=10.667 m./second).
Heuristic Node: Self-preservation protocols apply. Mistress Dofina's position and condition uncertain.
May risk unnecessary damage by entering hazardous area. (Safety index: inadequate data to calculate)
Emotive Node: Anxiety 37%; Frustration 32%; Melancholy 13%; Reluctance 12%; Excitement 6%
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols take priority.
Heuristic Node: Override. Additional information required. Must ascertain Mistress Dofina's
condition and location before risking overtaxing repulsorlift engines in high velocity travel.
Volition Threshold reached
Priority Hierarchy established
Processing signal triangulation algorithm 34523.2345-54.
Processing flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-3m.,Y=15.2m., Z=0m., V=2.667 m./second]
Uploading data to transmission buffer 46D-4
Transmitting inquiry (encrypted channel #782364B)
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

DRK-1X's repulsorlift unit begins to hum softly as it slowly floats towards Mistress Dofina's secret hangar. _(move action, 16 m.)_ It'll also process the transmission data that it received from her in an attempt to triangulate her current position. _(standard action, Computer Use +14)_ Assuming that transmitting is as easy for a droid as talking DRK-1X will transmit the following message back to Dofina _(as a free action)_: _"Inquiry: Are you all right mistress? What is your current location? What is your intended route to safely reach the hangar bay?"_


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 1, 2005)

Callon, seeing the situation, formulated a plan.

"Cover me! Suppressive fire on the droids' position!"

He and his men ran full out in the direction of the droids. Once his men had gone 10 meters forward, they started firing. Callon continued on for a total of 40 meters.

(OOC: My men move up 10 meters and fire, I perform a 'run' action, moving towards cover (hopefully ending my move in cover, if there is any))


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 1, 2005)

Ka-Femi nods at the words of Master Xan.  He remains close to his mentor, staying in a slight crouch and deflecting any blaster bolts that get close enough to matter.  He will continue to scan the area as he can trying to keep tabs on the entire battlefield.

OOC:  Use Deflect (Defense +1) as needed, use Spot +3 to scan the battlefield for anything interesting, out of place, and to make sure he knows who is on their side and who is not.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 1, 2005)

"Yes Sir." Delta Six says as he keys his helmet mic. The ground under the LAAT shimmers as the engines burn fuel and it slowly lifts off, pitching forward and banking to the right. "Gunners, open fire."

As the ball turret wing gunners begin spraying the battle droids with pin-point laser fire, Six eases the LAAT into a holding pattern, circling in a large arc around Master Lun Xan and his Clone troopers. 

He punches in several commands via the LAAT's control console, scanning for additional enemy troops while the ship's gunners continue to fire in support of the troops on the ground.

OOC: Computer Use +3, Pilot +9


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2005)

Miran hits the ground with her fist in frustration. People were in danger down there, the survival of a whole planet was at stake, and there was nothing she could do to help. She couldn't get close enough to use the Force without placing herself in the line of friendly fire, getting in the way and doing more harm than good.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 1, 2005)

For Ambrus:

[sblock]
Dofina's hangar is another kilometer or south of the Communications center, or 1500 meters from where you are, considering the size of the array. As far as her location, she was in her room in the command center the last you knew. Tracing her location at the time of the comlink discussion would require a Computer Use check. 
[/sblock]

Galethorn, your best bet would be to have Callon fall prone, as once you left the safety of the trees, your cover pretty much vanishes until you actually reach the array. 

Captain Tagon, Originally you were headed around the insurgents, right? Now you are headed around to the Clone Troopers? I just wanted to clarify so I don't get your position messed up. 

Nephtys, there are plenty of other things you could accomplish from your position without taking a direct hand in the battle... 

I will post the results for this round as soon as Ambrus writes in his actions. It may not be until later tonight however, as I have a class in an hour or so.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 1, 2005)

OOC: Actually Raek was originally headed toward the Clone Troopers. The ones that came in on the single LAAT with the two Jedi.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 1, 2005)

At the end of his forty-meter dash, Callon fell prone and prepared to open fire.

(OOC: how far away are the nearest foes?)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 2, 2005)

The LAAT circled around the battlefield, surveying the communications array. Other than the three groups of combatants on the ground, the sensors could only pick up the activities farther away at the command center, where it seemed the Republic troops had gained the upper hand, as the red dots were heavily outnumbered by the green ones. 

Green beams of destruction tore into the Super Battle Droids, barely giving them a chance to fire, destroying two and leaving two more incapacitated. As Callon hits the dirt 150 meters from the nearest Battle Droid, his men light up the Array's control buildings with blaster fire, causing the remaining droids to run directly into the cross fire provoded by the Clone Troopers. The return fire is scattered and barely manages to catch some of the men, causing one of them to have to fall back. 

Jedi Master Lun Xan and his padawan Ka-Femi-Odo continue to deflect the few blaster bolts that continued to come from the Battle Droids that were still combat effective, their lightsabers forming a veritable wall of energy between them, but they are too far back to protect the Clone Troopers, as a few well placed shots kills one of the eight troopers.  

Shaman Miran watches on as she sees the skies suddenly darken, at least to her. An uneasy feeling flows through her, tugging at her conscious mind, but she is unable to place it. As she watches the battle, she can see that the droids barely stood a chance against both the Republic troops and the insurgents she grew to know. 

Meanwhile, the Bothan commando inches ever closer to the Clone Troops and their Jedi, weaving between buildings, support columns and power converters. It seems that, for the moment he is invisible. 

DRK-1X is too busy with his own mission to see how the battle is going. His circuits race with information regarding his mistress. According to the remaining details from the communication, she had just entered the underground tunnel that fed into the hangar, but her precise location is sketchy. He as of yet is unable to reach her again, as the only response on all internal channels is static. 

The distances between the Jedi, Clone Troopers and Battle Droids remain the same, Raek is now 88 meters from the Clone Troopers and Callon is 150 meters from the Droids, his men are 180 meters from them. DRK-1X is currently moving towards the Communications array, but is currently still under cover of the trees. The LAAT continues to circle the area.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 2, 2005)

Callon shouted out an order to his men.

"Forward 40 meters, then get down!"

He proceeded to stand up run forward a short distance, and then drop prone again.

(OOC: Stand up, move 10 meters, drop prone...unless I can move as far/farther by crawling, in which case I'll crawl my maximum distance)


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 2, 2005)

OOC: I just realized that the entire battle and communications array lies directly between DRK-1X and the hangar bay. This is a little hard to follow without a map. It would also be helpful to know how many NPCs are involved (Troopers/Insurgents/Battledroids).

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Negative response from Mistress Dofina
Proposition: Republic/Insurgent victory over Separatist forces is imminent.
Proposition: Due to incapacitation, death or capture, Mistress Dofina may be unable to reach
hangar bay 17B to successfully escape Taris with DRK-1X.
Proposition: DRK-1X may successfully locate and aid Mistress Dofina
Proposition: DRK-1X may successfully reach hangar bay 17B
Proposition: DRK-1X may successfully reprogram self to operate Mistress Dofina's shuttle.
Proposition: DRK-1X may successfully escape Republic/Insurgent forces.
Proposition: DRK-1X may be captured and/or destroyed by Republic/Insurgent forces.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must move immediately towards hangar bay 17B
at highest possible velocity (V=10.667 m./second).
Heuristic Node: Self-preservation protocols apply. Mistress Dofina's position and condition remain
uncertain. May risk unnecessary damage by entering hazardous area. (Safety index: 38.3%, +/-17.7%)
Emotive Node: Anxiety 32.2%; Uncertainty 23.5%; Reluctance 18.3%; Frustration 15.4%; Excitement 10.6%
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols take priority.
Heuristic Node: Override. Self Preservation Protocols apply. Must circumvent threat from Republic/Insurgent
forces to safely reach hangar bay 17B. Must continue to try and assess Mistress Dofina's location/condition.
Priority Hierarchy established
Processing flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=98m,Y=114m, Z=0m, V=10.667 m./second]
Uploading data to transmission buffer 41C-2
Transmitting inquiry (encrypted channel #782364B)
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

Having resolved to try and reach the secret hangar as ordered, DRK-1X's repulsorlift engine surges to life with a soft buzzing sound as the diminutive droid streaks across the surface of Taris. _(full run action, 64 m.)_ Mindful of its own safety however, it attempts to circumvent the battle while trying best to remain low to the ground and unseen. _(heading 45º either south-west or east to best make use of cover while avoiding the battle)_ En route, DRK-1X reorients its telescopic and infrared sensors to follow the progress of the two battles as it flees while continuing to transmit desperate inquiries to its now silent mistress: _"Inquiry: Mistress? Are you all right? Mistress? Please respond."_


----------



## Melkor (Jun 2, 2005)

Delta Six cues his helmet mic: "General Lun Xan - I read no other droid signals between here and the command center."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Nephtys, there are plenty of other things you could accomplish from your position without taking a direct hand in the battle...




ooc: Perhaps...

---

A shadow passes trough her mind, even as she finally finds a way to make herself useful. A superstitious chill moves down her spine, but she pushes the feeling away. Time enough for that later, this was more urgent than fairytales about the Sith. 
Concentrating, she tries to create an Illusion in the midst of the Droids. An illusion of a Jedi she once saw from afar, a cloaked figure with a glowing green light-sabre dodging and weaving trough the fire of their guns. Perhaps, she thinks, they will target the enemy in their midst and, their blasts meeting no resistance, thereby hit eachothers.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 4, 2005)

"Master, we have to protect the troops!" Ka-Femi yelled over the sound of the battle.  He started moving forward, keeping his lightsaber up and moving, deflecting any stray blaster bolts that get close enough to matter.  He looks back, hoping that Master Xan is following.  His intention is to get close to the remaining seven clone troopers, close enough to maybe be able to help prevent another of them from going down under the heavy fire being rained down on them.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 5, 2005)

_The Jedi are moving up, that could be good or bad. Hopefully they can survive long enough for me to get to them._ Raek continues to move foward steathily to get to at the back of the Clonetroopers.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 6, 2005)

The battle had barely begun and already casualties mounted on all sides. The Jedi Master hastily replied to his Clone Pilot, "Six, can you confirm that? I'm seeing another droid trying to make a getaway. See if you can help Femi catch it before it brings reinforcements." As if to illustrate his point, a small black ball streaks out of the woods into the plains. It looks as though it is headed towards the woods on the other side of the Battle Droids. "Femi, get that droid!" The Jedi Master then moves into the midst of his clones and concentrates before joining the fight once again, his blue lightsaber held in front of him.

The soldier Callon and his men rose again and surged forward, some being dropped by the random fire of the Battle Droids, getting into another firing position even closer to the dwindling droids, even as the droids themselves were adjusting to a new threat, another Jedi had appeared in their midst. This one was reckless as he slashed with his emerald bladed lightsaber to and fro, not caring about the random red bolts that should have seered him. 

The seven Clone troopers took the opportunity provided by the distraction to cut down one of the droids with their own blue beams of destruction. Inching ever closer to them is Raek, the Bothan commando. Though he has remained unseen for most of the battle, he realizes that in order to get behind the Clone Troopers, he will have to go into the open past the buildings he has been using for cover. 

Speeding away as quickly as he can, DRK-1X makes a quick scan of the area. The nearest group is 140 meters from him. He counts 3 remaining of the Super Battle Droids in that location. He also counts nine organics clustered 90 meters from that group with two of them wielding lightsabers, another seven organics clustered 140 meters from the Battle Droids. Also scattered about are two other lifesigns, one still 200 meters from the Battle Droids and the other is 82 meters from the larger group of organics. In the air is the Republic LAAT with 4 organics aboard. As you finish your scan, a transmission interrupts your flight. "Ex... hear me... Ex... tunnel... running... collapsed... codes... transmitted... core mem..." The transmission goes silent, but there is a packet of data that was transmitted on a subsignal to his central node. 

Miran's Illusion check =14. All except the Battle Droids and the Insurgents with Callon saved. Miran loses 5 VPs for using this this power. Callon would only be able to move 4 meters with a full round crawl, so went with rising and moving forward. All of you can use the range numbers I gave above for your measurements for the battle. If I get a chance I will try to draw up a map with my rather shoddy artwork on Dundjinni... Okay map added. It is smaller than I intended, but I had to edit it so it would upload. You may have to zoom in... I'm sure you can figure out where you are, so I won't explain that. The big gray thing is a part of the actual Communications dish. Remember that about a kilometer behind that is the Command Center and the battle there. Oh, and the scale is 4m per square.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is alive
Datum: Mistress Dofina is unable to transmit clearly due to unexplained equipment difficulties.
Datum: Encoded data packet received.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina's escape tunnel may be blocked by collapse.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina may be unable to reach hangar bay 17B to successfully escape Taris with DRK-1X.
Proposition: Data packet may contain new orders that supersede previous orders.
Heuristic Node: DRK-1X must reach secure location to begin processing data decryption algorithm.
Algorithmic Node: Must confirm most current orders if possible.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 32.2%; Uncertainty 25.9%; Excitement 23.5%; Determination 13.4%; Frustration 5%
Priority Hierarchy established
Uploading data to transmission buffer 37D-0
Transmitting inquiry (encrypted channel #782364B)
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

DRK-1X continues to stealthily skim the planet's surface at the highest speed its repulsorlift engine can propel it while heading for cover behind the towering communications array. _(full run action, 64 meters, Hide +22 -20 run penalty)_ As it continues to track the progress of the battle, the diminutive probe droid urgently transmits a response to its mistress: _"Report: data received. Audio message incomplete. Request: Please repeat previous audio message."_


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 6, 2005)

Miran keeps concentrating on maintaining the illusion.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: Ambrus, let's see. Firstly, you are actually the spot down in that corner. Technically it's an 'X', but like I said, it's not the greatest of maps. The map is oriented so North is at the bottom. I suppose I should have put that on there... As far as the Spot goes, it would only be that high if you were Hiding. Last round you took a run action and that either 1.) makes it impossible to Hide, or 2.) Assesses a large penalty to your Hide maneuver. I went with the first one, but it wouldn't have mattered, since the Jedi Master had rolled a Natural 20 to Spot you. He then proceeded to point you out, which will give others a +4 circumstance bonus to their Spot checks to find you. 

That being said, I'm not sure how DRK-1X would know that he was spotted other than a change in the plans of the other combatants, for instance if in the next round some of them head in your direction and not towards the Battle Droids. If someone had used a rangefinder or somesuch, I'd probably give you a check to detect the emissions of those, but in this case, it was the luck of the Force... 

The information packet would take some time to decode, as it was sent directly to your central processing core. At first glance, it seems to be a random series of numbers...

I think that covers it. I'm just finishing a double shift and I have to be at it again in three hours... I'll take a look when I geta  chance later to double check my math on those Spot checks. Especially since it was getting fairly dark.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: The map is good and I'm grateful for your effort in providing one; it's more than I expected. It *was* my intention to do my best to hide while running (and suffering the -20 to the check). It's what I meant when I said "trying best to remain low to the ground and unseen ". I'm sorry, I should have been clearer in stating my intentions. Also, in my asking whether DRK-1X was aware that it'd been spotted, I wasn't sure whether you'd meant for Lun Xan's words to have carried to everyone on the battlefield or only Delta Six and Femi. That I'm not aware of it though is fine, it means I don't have to do anything about it yet. Just as a suggestion; you might as well roll spot checks for those in the know (Delta and Femi) and then reveal the results so that Toric and Melkor can respond to the Jedi Master's instructions appropriately.

As for Lun Xan's Spot check, now knowing my position on the map, I count 180 meters of distance (45 squares when counting diagonally) between him and DRK-1X. So by my math the DC of the check is +45 for distance, +22 for 1X's hide skill, +10 if 1X can take 10, -20 for 1X's run action, +5 for Lun Xan being in combat, which makes for a Spot DC of 62 (assuming he's not using binoculars). You can add or subtract any modifiers for the lighting conditions. I don't know what his Spot bonus is. If he made the check, that's cool; the force is strong with him.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 6, 2005)

Realizing he can get no closer Raek stops at the edge of a building. _Here is where I have to hope I'm good enough to do this. Please don't let the faith my people have in me prove misplaced_. With that he takes careful aim and fires a shot at the nearest Clonetrooper.

OOC: Attack = +5 Damage = 3d8


----------



## Melkor (Jun 7, 2005)

"Roger that Sir - I see him", Delta Six says as he jerks the LAAT's control stick to the right causing the gunship to make a hard bank towards the woods. "Gunner's see if you can lock onto that repulsorlift droid."

Pushing the throttle forward, Six accelerates the craft towards the escaping droid, "Fire when ready".

OOC: Pilot +9


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the math, Ambrus. I was pretty tired the other day. Technically, in normal conditions, you would be right, a Spot check of that magnitude would be pretty impossible to make. Especially at that range. I didn't count X's Hide check though because of the way I remembered the rules on running and hiding at the same time. I'll let it stand for now, as Lun Xan is an NPC character anyway and the Force is strong with him, especially at this moment in his life...  As for the other two, Femi and Six, they will be making Spot checks this round to actually find you. Six will get a bonus because of altitude and the sensors on his LAAT, but Femi will have to rely on the Force to help him. As soon as the other two post, I'll post the results and post my rolls, if you'd like. Besides, even if they find you, hitting you with anything is an even bigger hurdle, I think....


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 7, 2005)

OOC: Well, keep in mind that DRK-1X looses its dex bonus while running so its Defense rating has dropped to 16. That along with the LAAT's three blasters, two single and two twin composite-beam lasers, eight anti-aircraft rockets and two mass drivers lessens the chances the LAAT gunners will miss entirely.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 9, 2005)

Ka-Femi strides forward a bit, looking across the battlefield towards where Master Xan indicated that a droid was attempting to go for reinforcements.  Unsure of his senses, he reaches out through the force for help in spotting the renegade droid.

OOC:  Move 10 meters forward and use Enhance Ability +5 to try to increase Wisdom, which in turn will increase his Spot check.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm just about ready to post this turn's results and such, but has anyone seen Galethorn so I can get his actions?


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 11, 2005)

OOC: His profile shows that he visits the board almost every day.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 11, 2005)

Callon stood up and shouted to his men.

"CHARGE!!"

He surged forward.

(OOC: Run action, in the direction of the outpost. PS: Sorry everybody! I had some final stuff to get ready for graduation and didn't get around to posting.)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 12, 2005)

No worries, Galethorn, we were just wondering...  I've included the BTS stuff in the Sblock so as to not ruin the story much... 

The LAAT spins in midair as its guns search for something near the Communications array, but they do not fire. Delta Six is frustrated as his sensors seem to be getting interference from the Array. No sooner the LAAT turns, a shrieking sound can be heard from beyond the forest as a lone Droid Starfighter appears in view, blasters firing at the LAAT, further disrupting the gunners from getting a lock. 

On the ground, another Battle Droid dropped from the combined fire of the Clone Troopers under the Jedi Lun Xan's command and protection. The Droids were too busy fighting the Jedi that had appeared in their midst to pay attention, their blasts echoing off the sides of the buildings they were supposedly guarding.  

His lightsaber held at the ready, Ka Femi moved forward. His senses reached further now, with the Force on his side, but he could not find his Master's quarry. A blast came from the side of one of the buildings, too accurate to be a Droid's shot, and narrowly missed hitting one of the Clone Troopers behind him. 

A few of the Republic's finest got up and ran towards the Array's buildings, needing to get closer to find another target. On the other side, Callon and his men raced towards the same buildings, rushing to get there before any reinforcements arrived. It was too late they knew now, when the Droid fighter appeared overhead. 

The sleek and miniscule droid DRK-1X raced towards the Array, his form now almost invisible from sight completely in the Array's huge shadow. The only response to his queries was more static. In fact, the signal strength had begun to wane in the last few moments before it went out completely. 

[sblock]

Delta Six (Init 26) turns the LAAT 90 degrees to the right Pilot check vs. DC10. Pilot roll: 18+9=27. As the LAAT's sensors have DRK-1X in arc, Six gets a Sensors check (Computer Use) vs. DC22 (Range 31 squares, Diminuitive Target). Computer Use roll: 1(-10)+3+4+4=1. The gunners, unable to find the target lock, do not fire. 

Droid Starfighter (Init 25) appears at the edge of the battlefield from the South (top of the map). Fires Laser Cannons for effect. (Can't hit at this range.)

Callon (Init 22) surges forward. It takes a move action to stand from prone and then you can  move at 10 meters... 

Ka-Femi (Init 18) Moves forward 10 meters and uses Enhance Senses. Roll: 12+5=17. Bonus of +4 to All Sense rolls for the next 10 minutes. Loses 3 Vitality Points to pay for Force Ability. 18VP remaining. Spot check to see fleeing droid vs. DC57 (Range 160 meters, Hiding and Running Droid, in Combat). Spot roll: 16+3+4+4=27 (Enhance Senses, Wis bonus and bonus from Lun Xan). 

Miran (Init 14) maintains the Illusion, using another 5 vitality, 13VP remaining. The Battle Droids get to make a Will save vs. DC14 as they are interacting with it. Will roll: 6-1=5. 

Raek (Init 10) stops and fires on a Clonetrooper from around the corner of his hiding place. Attack roll: 15+5-4 (range 80 meters)=16 vs. Def 17 (prone). 

Callon's Soldiers (Init 9) follow Callon in his charge, rising and moving forward 10 meters. 

DRK-1X (Init 7) Runs forward 64 meters and takes 10 on Hide roll for total of 12 (10+22-20). Continues monitoring battle situation. 

The Clone Troopers (Init 7) continue firing. They target individual Battle Droids as they are able. #1 Attack roll: 16+6-6=16 vs. Def13. Damage: 10. Droid #3 has 10WP remaining. #2 Attack roll: 16+6-6=16 vs. Def 13. Damage: 5. Droid #3 has 5 WP remaining. #3 Attack roll: 4+6-6=4 vs. Def 13. #4, 5, 6 stand from prone to move ahead 10 meters to close with the Battle Droids and drop prone. Sergeant Attack roll: 11+9-6=14 vs. Def 13. Damage: 5. Droid #3 is destroyed. Sergeant Attack roll 2: 14+4-6=12 vs. Def 13. 

Lun Xan (Init 6) maintains Enhance Ability (+6 to Dex), loses 3 Vitality points. At 90 VP remaining. Moves behind Clone Troopers to help defend them. Takes Total Defense Action to keep Defense at 26. 

Super Battle Droids continue firing at Illusion. Rolling will not matter, as they will hit nothing. 

Round 4 actions... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 12, 2005)

The diminutive black probe droid continues its headlong rush towards cover while continuing to watch the battle unfold and listening to its comlink for any response from its silent mistress.

OOC: Very impressive account of the battle Shadow. Just to be clear though, my intention was for DRK-1X to run diagonally south-west behind the base of the communication array to circumvent the battle (check my previous post when I first started running). As you have me on the map now, I'd have to cross in front of the array and directly into the line of fire to traverse the battlefield. I'd really rather not have to do that. DRK-1X will continue its full run action _(64 meters)_ while continuing to hide _(Hide +22, -20 for running and taking 10)_, hopefully arriving behind the array (on the western side) at the end of the round.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 12, 2005)

That's fine, I can edit that easily enough. I'll just mark on the map the distance 'off-map' that DRK-1X is in the next round's post. By my calculations, currently that means you should be 11 squares to the right of the map from your original position, and 11 squares towards the top of the map from your original position, after moving 16 diagonal squares. That's after some cobwebby Pythagorean math. Just so as everyone knows, the main array itself, the big building you can just see the tip of on the map, is a 60 meter square thing. The gray area surrounding it is a walkway (like a sidewalk).


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 15, 2005)

OOC: So where is everyone? :\


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 16, 2005)

(ooc: I get up and continue forward)

Callon and his men began advancing on the station as fast as they could.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 16, 2005)

Not finding the droid his master had been talking about, Ka-Femi sticks close to the three troopers nearest him to help defend them as best he can.

OOC:  Total Defense action, continue to deflect any incoming shots that come near to him.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 16, 2005)

Miran allows herself a small smug smile as she continues maintaining the illusion. _The Rebels can never win if they continue to rely on droids for warfare, Mind will always prevail over Metal._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmm.. Tagon said he was out for a bit, so I'll NPC him if he isn't back before Melkor returns. Has anyone seen Melkor? According to his profile, he hasn't been here in a couple of days.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 17, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Melkor? According to his profile, he hasn't been here in a couple of days.




OOC: We're also looking for him in another PBP campaign he's joined. He hasn't checked in there either for the last two weeks. :\


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 19, 2005)

To keep things going, I'm going to NPC Melkor's character for this round and then Tagon's as well, since he has mentioned he'll be out for a while. If I have to, I'll contact Linnorm and see if he is still interested as well. 

"Six! Forget the droid, he's long gone. Take out that fighter!" Lun Xan's voice betrayed the stress in him when he realized that this fighter was only the first of the reinforcements. Something in the Force told him something was wrong, but he couldn't place it. 

At Lun Xan's command, Six wheels his gunship back around and immediately is able to lock up the incoming fighter. Quickly triggering the antiaircraft rockets his ship carries, one streaks out from underneath the craft, impacting the fighter beneath the wing. At the same time, Six's gunners seek out the fighter with beams of their own, but only one strikes with any precision, slicing into the craft's weapon pods. 

The fighter then retaliates with laser blasts of its own, tearing into the gunship with ferocity before it passes behind it, banking and diving to face the insurgents on the ground. Lun Xan, upon seeing this, orders his troops forward. "Take that base now, get behind cover. I'll see if I can take out that fighter before we lose our ride."

The troops quickly stand and begin to move towards the array's outer buildings. A random blaster bolt flies past one of them, but he simply ignores it in favor of his orders. The droids in the mess of buildings are too busy fighting the Jedi warrior in their midst to worry about the oncoming troopers. 

Lun Xan's padawan, Ka-Femi, hunkers down, his lightsaber held like a shield in front of him. He barely registers his Master, suddenly a blur behind him, run at an impossibly high speed towards the Droid starfighter and literally leap up to grab its wing. 

The group of insurgents gape in awe as they watch the Jedi fly towards to craft that was soon to spell their doom if it got a chance to open fire on them. They ran as fast as they could towards the safety of the buildings. 

Farther away, a lone droid makes his way towards a secret place only he is aware of. 

[sblock]
Delta Six(26) makes a quick turn to bring the guns inline with the oncoming fighter. Turning 90 degrees back to the left (Pilot check: 20+9=29 vs. DC10). 10 meter altitude. Fires Air to Air Rocket Launcher (Attack roll: Nat 20 Confirm: 18+5 (Delta Six)+2 size +2(fire control) =25 vs. Def. 28.), 7 rockets remaining. Strikes and Damages Droid Starfighter for 27-5DR =24 points. Starfighter has 96 Hull points remaining. Co-Pilot fires Comp. Wing Beams (Attack roll: 2+6+2-4+4 =10 vs. Def 28, Second Attack roll: Nat 1, misses). Left Gunner fires Comp. Beam(Atk: 14+8=22 vs. Def 28) Right Gunner fires Comp. Beam(Atk: Nat 20 Confirm: 13+8=21 vs. Def 28 Dmg: 11). Starfighter has 85 HP remaining. 

Droid Starfighter(25) makes attack run on the gunship. Continues at Cruise Speed. Performs Attack Run maneuver. Closes 50m(1 sq) then fires at Gunship. (Atk: 18+8=26 vs. Def 22 Dmg: 76 -DR10 =66 damage, 14HP remaining on Gunship.) Fighter then moves behind Gunship (1 sq) (Pilot roll: 9+10=19 vs. DC10) and turns 90 degrees to face towards the Insurgents (1 sq)(Pilot roll: 3+10 vs. DC5) 8 meter altitude.

Callon(22) runs forward 40 meters. 

Ka-Femi(18) takes Total Defense Action, making his Def 21 (22 vs. Blasters).

Miran(14) maintains Illusion of Jedi. Loses 5 VP for 8 VP remaining. Droid Will Saves 6-1=5 vs. DC 14. 4-1=3 vs. DC14. 

Raek(10) again fires at one of the prone Clonetroopers. (Atk: 8+5-4=9 vs. Def 17)

Callon's Troops(9) continue the charge towards the array. Forward 40 meters.

DRK-1X(7) has advanced so far that he is concidered out of this combat. He is currently 400 meters from the secret hangar. I will continue to track his progress round by round however. 

Clonetroopers(7) begin to advance steadily. All rise and move steadily towards the base 10 meters. 

Lun Xan(6) maintains Enhance Ability +6 (8 rounds remaining). Uses Burst of Speed Feat (5 VP, 85 VP remain) to increase speed to 100m. Runs 60m to the Droid Fighter and leaps (Jump 20(30)+2=32, distance 9m up). Just enough to grab onto the Droid Starfighter's wing. 

Super Battle Droids(2) keep firing at the Illusion. 

Round 5 actions.... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 19, 2005)

A small black sphere skims above the ground at high speed only to disappear entirely behind the Separatist's communications array.

Cognitive Processing
Secure location (Safety index: 83.2%) has been reached.
Repulsorlift engine efficiency down to 85.71% of normal.
Volition Threshold reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Revising flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-3.2m.,Y=+13.7m., Z=+0.62m., V=2.67 m./second]
Execute data decryption algorithm 234-4563-533V3
Proccessing.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 38.9%; Frustration 21.6%; Melancholy 14.2%; Excitement 13.4%; Resolve 11.9%
Uploading data to transmission buffer 23S-2
Transmitting report (encrypted channel #782364B)
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

DRK-1X, mindful of overtaxing its repulsorlift engines too soon, slows to a more reasonable pace as it changes its flight vector to due south while keeping low to the ground and in the shadows. _(Move action, 16 meters straight south, Hide +22, -5 for moving, Move Silently +12, taking 10 on both skill checks)_ Determined to decrypt the data that its mistress sent to it in her final transmission before her signal died, the small probe droid sets its heuristic processor to work. Within seconds, DRK-1X's full processing power is brought to bear against the mountain of seemingly random ones and zeroes that make up the encrypted block of data. _(Standard Action, Computer Use +14, taking 10 on the skill check if the DC is 24 or less or rolling randomly if it is 25 or higher)_ Meanwhile, it continues to try and reach its now silent mistress over its comlink: "Repeat: Data received. Audio message incomplete. Request: Please repeat previous audio message."_(Free Action)_

OOC: I assume that, in your last post, you meant to say that DRK-1X was still *1400 *meters from mistress Dofina's hangar bay rather than *400* since, in an earlier post, you'd stated that my PC was nearly *1500* meters from the hangar bay when I started moving and I've only covered little more than a *100* meters since then. Let me know if I'm wrong. I'm posting a map showing DRK-1X's movement since we started along with it's final intended position for this round. I drew it based on your descriptions of the array.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 20, 2005)

Oops, you are right. I guess I hit the 'one' key too lightly to register... Yes, approximately 1400 meters away. Good map, I am impressed.  Just so you know though. The far right of your map should have a forest and a single road through it that leads towards the command center right about the middle of the map.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 20, 2005)

OOC: I've updated the map.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 20, 2005)

Miran, feeling the strain of maintaining the illusion growing, leans back and prepares to let it drop. The illusory Jedi is is struck by a number of blaster hits, falls to the ground a seared mess of mangled flesh and fades out of existence.

(maintaining the illusion the current round only, then ceases concentration.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2005)

Ka-Femi maintains his position with the clone troopers, moving as they move, continuing to try and offer defense to both himself and the troopers.

OOC:  Total Defense again, continue to deflect as needed.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 27, 2005)

My apologies all. Looks like I'll be NPCing two characters again this round. I wanted to give Melkor time to return, but I don't see that happening, so I'm setting up a vote in the OOC thread whether or not to replace him with Linnorm (assuming he is available). As for Captain Tagon, he has been around, but I'm not sure if he is capable of posting much. I will be posting the next round either later tonight or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 29, 2005)

Just as the ground battle had begun to wind down, an air battle was starting to ensue. Delta Six, after taking massive damage to his ship decides that directly engaging this fighter would probably cost him the ship and it's occupants. However that fighter was currently lining up the insurgents and soon would be firing on the troops below him. He hoped that the Jedi Master Lun Xan would be able to do something before that fighter got the chance. 

Pushing the throttle forward, Delta Six moved the LAAT to help mop up the remaining droids on the ground. Laser fire erupted from all over the gunship, tearing into the ground around the droids, destroying one of them completely. 

The Jedi-carrying Droid Starfighter ignores its rider and turns, blasting away at the soldiers on the ground, killing one of them in a cloud of crimson vapor and sending the rest in a blind panic towards the relative safety of the array's buildings. The Jedi on it takes advantage of this and slashes at the wings of the fighter, sending sparks flying and leaving a huge gash in one wing. 

The Clone troopers on the ground hustled forward to surround the array's buildings, intending to flush out the remaining droid and the source of the precise shot that severely wounded one of them. 

The Jedi Apprentice, Ka-Femi stayed behind, lightsaber held at the ready, watching the troopers advance. He gets a strange feeling in the Force however, as if something is watching them from far away. 

The other Force Adept is nearly out of breath from concentrating on the Illusionary Jedi, she too gets a sense of strangeness as she watches from a distance the last droid run for cover.

Farther away, the spy droid slows down, ducking beneath a copse of trees to hide its movements and frantically searches for meaning in the data transmitted to it. Suddenly it picks up a transmission incoming. It is not a response to his query, but it is sent to something nearby. 

Delta Six is almost startled when an image of Supreme Chancellor Palpatine appears on his holoreceiver. The sergeant below him is also similarly startled.

"All commanders, as of right now, the Jedi are enemies of the Republic. Execute Order 66. Kill the Jedi."

[sblock]

Delta Six(26, NPCd) chooses cruising speed so as to not overfly the droids and moves 50m forward then turns right 45 degrees. He then fires at one  of the droids with the antipersonnel lasers on the ship. (Atk: 3+5 Delta Six, -4 size =4 vs. Def 13. Co-Pilot fires Comp. Wing Beams (Atk: 11 +6 Troop, -4 size, +4 fire control =17 vs. Def 13, Dmg: 11, 9WP remaining. Left Gunner fires Comp. Beam(Atk: 4 +6 =10 vs. Def 13) Right Gunner fires Comp. Beam(Atk: 14 +6 =20 vs. Def 13 Dmg: 14, Droid #2 Destroyed). 

Droid Starfighter(25) chooses cruising speed and performs strafing run, moving 50 meters forward and turning left 45 degrees. Pilot: 2 +10 =12 vs. DC10. Pilot: 7 +10 =17 vs. DC17. Fires Laser Cannons at Insurgent (Atk: 9 +8, -2 range =15 vs. Def 11. Dmg: 32. Insurgent dies. 

Callon(22, NPCd) runs forward 40 meters.

Ka-Femi(18) maintains Total Defense Action, making his Def 21 (22 vs. Blasters).

Miran(14) maintains Illusion of Jedi. Loses 5 VP for 3 VP remaining. Droid Will Saves 19-1=18 vs. DC 14. This does not matter as Miran then drops the illusion.

Raek(10, NPCd) fires at one of the Clonetroopers. (Atk: 18+5-4(fighting from cover)-4 (70m) =14 vs. Def 13, Dmg: 12 -5DR =7. Clone #1 has 3WP remaining. 

Callon's Troops(9) continue the charge towards the array. Forward 40 meters.

DRK-1X(7) moves forward 16 meters with T10+22-5(moving) =27 Hide and T10+12-5(moving) =17 Move Silently. Total cover and concealment prevents any from detecting. Now 384 meters from Hangar. Computer result T10+14 =24 vs. DC20. You determine that the data you received is a series of numbers, a code of some sort. Apparently, the code needs an input from an outside source to complete the code sequence. This kind of code usually comes from a security channel. 

Clonetroopers(7) advance towards the array. They hustle forward 16 meters. Note: I made a mistake earlier, the Clones only have a Spd of 8m because of their armor. 

Lun Xan(6) maintains Enhance Ability +6 (7 rounds remaining). Balance check to remain on mobile Droid Starfighter. (Balance: Nat 20(30)+4 =34 vs. DC25). Uses lightsaber to attack the Starfighter. (Atk1: 5+15 =20 vs. Def 19, Atk2: Nat 19 Confirm: 15+10 =25 vs. Def 19, Atk3: 14+5 =19 vs. Def 19. All three hit. Total damage: 15-5DR+13+15-5DR =33. Starfighter has 52 Hull points remaining. 

Super Battle Droid(2) moves 6 meters behind cover.

Round 6 actions....
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 30, 2005)

Not knowing what to make of the strange feeling that had suddenly overcome him, Ka-Femi hesitates and simply watches the troopers advance.  He tries to shake off the unease and scans the battlefield, wondering if the force wasn't offering him some sort of intuition.  He scans the whole area and if nothing out of place turns up, turns his attention back to the troopers surrounding the array and slowly begins to move towards them.  He moves with purpose and caution, not taking anything for granted.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: You mean 1384 meters from Hangar. BTW, what is the height of the various buildings as well as the array's base?

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Data block incomplete.
Record holo-transmission in holo-buffer 4C.
Datum: the Jedi are now enemies of the Republic.
Proposition: Republic soldiers will attempt to kill the three Jedi on the battlefield.
Datum: Mistress Dofina remains unresponsive.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina is unable to reach hangar bay 17B
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 44.2%; Anxiety 25.9%; Frustration 18.6%; Excitement 11.3%
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must move immediately towards hangar bay 17B
at highest possible velocity (V=10.667 m./second).
Heuristic Node: Self-preservation protocols apply. Mistress Dofina's position and condition uncertain.
May risk unnecessary damage by entering hazardous area. (Safety index: inadequate data to calculate)
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols take priority.
Heuristic Node: More data required.
Volition Threshold reached.
Revising flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-7.6m.,Y=+28.5m., Z=+0m., V=5.33m./second]
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

As a growing sense of uncertainty begins to overwhelm DRK-1X's heuristic processor, the small probe droid stealthily drifts towards the edge of the communications array while continuing to monitor its comlink. _(double move action, 32 meters, Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10)_ As the probe droid nears the corner of the array's base it takes cover amongst the branches of a tree and reorients its telescopic and infrared sensors to monitor the two battle-fronts (at the communications array and the command center) as best it can from its vantage point. _(Spot +15, taking 10)_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 30, 2005)

That's it! I've had it with this 'one' button.... Seriously though, yes 1384 meters.  The buildings outside the actual array are 10 meters high.  The array's base is barely 6 meters high. The antenna itself is well over 100 meters high.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: Ah cool, so if I drift up about 8 or 9 meters I'll be able to see most of the air battle through the gap between the dish and its base.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 1, 2005)

Miran, exhausted and uncertain, stays back. Whatever the outcome of the battle above there really was little she could do in her current state. Better to wait and watch.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC: I just realized that Supreme Chancellor Palpatine's transmission is a holo-message. If it's not too much trouble, DRK-1X will record it with its own holorecorder for future reference.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 3, 2005)

The look of bewilderment on Delta Six's face was unique, even for a clone. He had just been ordered to kill off his friends that he had helped fight this war for some time, but orders were orders and the clones knew that no order from the Chancellor could be ignored. They were not to question why, only to obey. One of the clone gunners in his ship spoke up, breaking him out of his fog temporarily. "Sir? Sir! We've been ordered to kill the Jedi. They are traitors to the Republic. Turn the ship so we can fire at them. Sir!?"

Six turned the comlink in his helmet off. He would not fire on his friends, not today. Increasing the throttle to maximum, he pushed the LAAT as far as he could to get the gunners out of range of the Jedi. He then heard a mechanical whir as one of the outboard guns re-entered the hull. "Sir, our orders are to kill the Jedi. Disobeying orders is traitorous to the Republic. Do not make me kill you sir."

The Droid Starfighter continues its attack run, turning to keep on the running insurgents, vaporizing one as it flies overhead. Callon turns just in time to see his comrade turn into ionized molecules before his eyes. Knowing that he could have been the one hit, he decides that he and his men need to find cover fast until... Callon looks up and notices the LAAT getting out of there as fast as it can, he also sees the Clone troopers on the ground hesitate. "Men! Get under cover fast, I don't know what's going on but it can't be good." Farther away, from the safety of the forest, the shaman Miran watches helplessly as her tribesmen are cut down by the droid fighter. She wished she could help, but using her power drained her. 

The Jedi Padawan, Ka-Femi-Odo, unsure of what is happening, tentatively starts walking forward, but stops when he gets a sense of confusion coming from the Clone Troopers. His lightsaber instinctively returns to its guarding position when the confusion suddenly stops and they turn towards him. 

"You three, finish off the Separatists. We'll take care of the Jedi." The sergeant then pointed his weapon towards Ka-Femi and opened fire. The wall of blaster fire was mostly deflected by the Jedi Padawan, except for one shot that grazed his arm. Desperate and unsure, he breathed a sigh of quick relief as one of the clones was hit by a blaster shot coming from the buildings near the array. 

The mostly hidden mercenary continued his previous course, taking advantage of the confusion among the clones to take one of them down. Farther away, hidden among the trees, DRK-1X observes what it can of the battle. It seems the fighting at the command center has died down, but the lines of battle here have just been redrawn...

[sblock]
Delta Six(26, NPCd) Treated as under a confusion effect. Will save to act normally. (Will: 14+1 =  vs. DC15). Increases speed to Ramming, moves 10 squares (500 meters) straight ahead. 

Droid Starfighter(25) remains at cruising speed. Quick Turns 45 degrees (Pilot: 10+10 =20 vs. DC 10) and closes 50 meters to fire on insurgents. Atk: 9+8-2(range) =15 vs, Def 11. Dmg. 66. Insurgent dies. 

Callon(22, NPCd) runs forward 24 meters and behind cover, after taking free action to give orders.

Ka-Femi(18) Maintains Total Defense while taking a 2 meter step, making his Def 21 (22 vs. Blasters). Note: I took liberty to keep you at full defense because of what is about to happen... Because of using deflect, you will only have a single action next round. 

Miran(14) holds back, waiting and watching. Note: As a full round action, you could start healing yourself.... 

Raek(10, NPCd) fires at the same Clonetrooper he hit before. (Atk: Nat 19 Confirm: 2+5-4(fighting from cover)-2 (54m) =1 vs. Def 13, Dmg: 15 -5DR =10. Clone #1 goes down.

Callon's Troops(9) Move towards cover at top speed. 

DRK-1X(7) moves forward 32 meters towards the cover of trees near the edge of the array with T10+22-5(moving) =27 Hide and T10+12-5(moving) =17 Move Silently. Now 1354 meters from Hangar. Actively scanning is a full round action, and since you double moved, this would be a reaction roll, but I rolled high for you anyway, so... Spot: 17+15 =32. You easily spot the LAAT going past you over head, and you can see one droid still moving among the buildings near the array. Anything else is too far to see or blocked by the array. On the other side of the battle, towards the command center, the trees block most of your vision, but in the sky you can see that most of the LAATs are leaving the area. 

Clonetroopers(7) group one fires at Ka-Femi. Sergeant Atk1: 16+9-2(16m) =23 vs. Def 22, Atk2: 11+4-2(16m) =13 vs. Def 22. Dam: 12. Ka-Femi has 6VP remaining. Clone#2 Atk: 2+6 =8 vs. Def 22. Clone#3 Atk: 2+6 =8 vs. Def 22. Group two advances towards the array. Two hustle forward, one runs. All take cover.

Lun Xan(6) maintains Enhance Ability +6 (6 rounds remaining). Balance check to remain on mobile Droid Starfighter. (Balance: 5+4 =9 vs. DC25). Falls 8 meters. Reflex: Nat 20 vs. DC12. Takes 7 damage. Has 78VP remaining and is prone. 

Super Battle Droid(2) hustles 18 meters behind cover.

Round 7 actions....
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 5, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Insufficient data to project outcome of battle.
Insufficient data to project threat index.
Insufficient data to project probability of Mistress Dofina's survival.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 56.7%; Frustration 23.6%; Anxiety 19.7%
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must move immediately towards hangar bay 17B
at highest possible velocity (V=10.667 m./second).
Heuristic Node: Override. Current orders do not take into account recent developments.
Additional data required.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Unquantifiable data requirement. Obeisance protocols have priority. 
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 61.3%; Frustration 28.6%; Anxiety 10.1%
Unable to reach Volition Threshold.
Heuristic Node: Suspected Algorithmic Node program failure.
Execute program diagnostic.
Working.
Algorithmic Node operating at 96.4% efficiency.
Algorithmic Node: Suspected Heuristic Node program failure.
Execute program diagnostic.
Working.
Heuristic Node operating at 89.8% efficiency.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 66.5%; Frustration 29.4%; Anxiety 4.1%
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols have priority.
Heuristic Node: Override. Additional data required.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Unquantifiable data requirement.
Unable to reach Volition Threshold.
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

As its better judgement continues to conflict with its programming, DRK-1X slowly drifts upwards to the limit of its flight ceiling _(2-meter step, up to 10 meters altitude)_ in an attempt to gain a better vantage point from which to observe the two battle-fronts with its telescopic and infrared sensors _(full-round action to Spot +15, taking 10)_ while remaining hidden. _(Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10)_

OOC: DRK-1X is trying to determine why "most of the LAATs are leaving the area" around the command center, if that half of the battle is over and which side, if any, is winning or has already won.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 5, 2005)

ooc: thanks for the tip. 

Miran tries to concentrate, pulling the last of her reserves into regaining some of her lost energy.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 5, 2005)

Realizing that something has gone terribly wrong, Ka-Femi tries to surpress his shock.  With deadly blaster fire raining down around him, he looks at the Clone sergeant and tries to convince him not to attack him further, hoping that the other two might stop attacking if the sergeant does.

Calling on the force, he says, "You don't want to attack me."

OOC:  Affect Mind +7 on the Clone sergeant using suggestion "You don't want to attack me."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 6, 2005)

The LAAT continued its race away from the battle. The pilot, Delta Six, decided that he would rather take his chances with his own men than attempt to attack Jedi. Especially ones who were previously good friends. Pushing the throttle forward as far as it would go, Delta Six managed to knock the trooper behind him to the floor from the acceleration. _Good bye and may the Force be with you, my friends._

The Droid starfighter continues its deadly run at the insurgents, taking another one down in its fury of blaster cannon fire. The insurgents fire back as they find cover, one grazing the machine's wing. Another insurgent's blaster destroys the last Super Battle Droid as he finds cover himself. 

The Jedi Padawan Ka-Femi raises his hand in a peaceful manner. The Clone Sergeant repeats the Cerean's words. "We don't want to attack you." They lower their weapons and start making their way towards the array with the rest of their brethren, who have already taken cover. 

The Bothan bounty hunter continues firing on the Clone Troopers, hoping to take more of them out before they reach his position. Jedi Master Lun Xan recovers from his fall and starts making his way towards his padawan. He speaks quickly into his comlink. "Femi? What is going on over there?"

Farther away, the sleek black spy droid continues monitoring the situation, its form unseen in the trees. It knows that the Republic troops will soon be here to mop things up. Even farther away, the Force adept woman quickly meditates to regain some of her lost strength. 

[sblock]

Delta Six(26, NPCd) continues at maximum speed back toward the awaiting assault ship. Until/ if Melkor returns, Delta Six is effectively gone. 

Droid Starfighter(25) remains at cruising speed. Fire on running insurgents Atk: 9+8 =17 vs Def 11. Dmg. 52. Another insurgent dies. Moves forward 50 meters, then quick turns 90 degrees. Pilot: 17+10 =27 vs DC10. 

Callon(22, NPCd) moves forward 10 meters and fires on the last battle droid. Atk: 8+5 =13 vs Def 17 (partial cover). 

Ka-Femi(18) Uses Affect Mind on Clone Sergeant, loses 4 VP, has 2 VP remaining. Roll: 17+7 =24. Clone Sergeant Will Save: 3+2 =5 vs DC15. 

Miran(14) Uses Heal Self. Roll: T10+11 =21. Restores 10 VP, has 13VP remaining. 

Raek(10, NPCd) Peers around the corner and takes aim at another Clone Trooper. (Atk: 7+5-2 (54m) =10 vs. Def 13.

Callon's Troops(9) Spread out among the buildings. One takes a shot at the Battle Droid. Atk: 13+4 vs Def 17(cover). Dmg: 10. Droid has 10WP remaining. Second takes a shot at the Battle Droid. Atk: Nat19 Con: 2+4 =6 vs Def 17. Dmg: 21. Droid goes down. Third takes a shot at the Droid Starfighter. Atk: 17+4+12(scale) =33 vs Def 28. Dmg: 23-DR10 =13. Droid Starfighter has 39 HP remaining. 

DRK-1X(7) climbs 2 meters, at altitude 10 meters. Hide: 27 Move Silently:17. Active Spot T10+15= 25. From what you can see out towards the command center, through the smoke and haze of battle, most of the LAATs have left and only mop-up troops are being brought in. You do notice however that some LAAT/cs are bringing small walkers and landing them. You recognize them as AT-RTs. Towards the array, you can see that the last droid has been disabled and that the Droid Starfighter continues to circle the area strafing targets on the ground. You also notice that blaster fire is still being exchanged between the clones and someone near the buildings. Note: Technically the Bothan and everyone farther is too far (DC 28 just from distance) to see, but I ad hoc'd it because of the blaster fire and the fact that you do have telescopic sensors.

Clonetroopers(7) Group one lowers its weapons and turn towards the array, advancing cautiously to avoid fire. Group two advances into more cover.

Lun Xan(6) maintains Enhance Ability +6 (5 rounds remaining). Speaks into his comlink (free). Then runs 40m to get back to Femi.  

Round 8 actions...

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 6, 2005)

Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Note: Technically the Bothan and everyone farther is too far (DC 28 just from distance) to see, but I ad hoc'd it because of the blaster fire and the fact that you do have telescopic sensors.



Thank you for the ad hoc info but please be aware that a droid's telescopic vision reduces distance penalties to Spot checks from -1 per 4 meters of distance to only -1 per 40 meters of distance. BTW, what is the kilometer and a half of terrain like between the array and the hangar; does the forest cover the entire area?

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Republic forces have achieved victory over Separatist forces at the Command Center.
Proposition: Arrival of Republic forces reinforcements at communications array are imminent.
Proposition: Defeat of Separatist forces at communications array are imminent.
Datum: the Jedi are now enemies of the Republic.
Proposition: Republic soldiers will attempt to kill the remaining Jedi.
Proposition: If mistress Dofina is unable to reach hangar bay 17B due to tunnel collapse then
Mistress Dofina will eventually be found and captured and/or killed by Republic forces.
Proposition: DRK-1X will be unable to rescue Mistress Dofina from collapsed tunnel. 
Heuristic Node: Processing.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply.
Heuristic Node: Override. Master preservation protocols take priority.
Heuristic Node: Alternate plan required.
Emotive Node: Inspiration 34.2%; Desperation 28.6%; Anxiety 25.9%; Excitement 11.3%
Volition Threshold reached.
Calculating flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+4.5m.,Y=+62.4m., Z=-9.1m., V=10.67m./second]
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

Having finally devised a plan, DRK-1X's repulsorlift engine hums to life as the diminutive probe droid drops down a half meter into the foliage of the tree to calculate a trajectory that will not hinder its progress but also keep it hidden from the combatants in the field as it moves eastward. A soft buzzing sound and the gentle rustling of leaves is all that can be heard as the droid tears through the wooded area, gently angling downwards as it moves so as to arrive a meter from the underbrush covered surface of the ground. _(Full round run action, 64 meters, Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10 and taking advantage of concealment)_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 6, 2005)

Ka-Femi breathes a sigh of relief as the troopers take off towards the array.  Apparently his force suggestion had worked but he wasn't sure for how long and he had no idea what he should do given that apparently the clones wanted him dead.  When his comlink went off and he heard Master Xan, he breathed another sigh of relief.



> "Femi? What is going on over there?"




"I'm not quite sure, Master!  The clones suddenly turned on me and began firing blasters!  I was able to suggest that they stop doing so and they took off!

After finishing speaking, he again calls on the force and attempts to use its power to heal himself.

OOC:  Heal Self +5


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 7, 2005)

My apologies about that Ambrus, I didn't have time to grab my book and look up the sensors while I was typing.... The area between here and the hangar is mostly forest with a few smaller clearings here and there. Not much else. The hangar itself was surrounded by forest for a reason and I won't go into that because we discussed it already


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 9, 2005)

The confusion of the battle reigns as blaster fire flies all over the array. The Droid starfighter continues to rain down fire, this time on the advancing clone troopers. Though destructive, it fails to truly hit anything but ground. 

Callon and his men spread among the buildings. Callon fires a shot around the corner at the mercenary, who barely manage to absorb the shot. The mercenary, realizing he is surrounded and that the battle was lost for his side, puts his blaster in the air. "Hey! Truce! Those clones are firing at the Jedi, I think something's up."

Unsure, Callon simply keeps his blaster trained on the Bothan. Wanting to believe him, Callon holds up his hand to stay his troops. They hold their blasters ready for further orders. 

The clone troopers hold no such compunctions and as one turn to fire at the advancing Jedi Master. His lightsaber is a blur of azure as the clones' bolts are deflected away from him. Suddenly realizing what his senses had been telling him, he yells to Femi over his comlink. "Femi! It's a trap. This whole thing was a setup. Get out of here as fast as you can! No arguments, just go!" Returning his attention to the clones, the Jedi Master Lun Xan salutes with his active lightsaber. He wasn't going down alone.

Racing towards the nearest clone, Lun's lightsaber neatly cleaved the Clone in two. The Jedi's eyes then swiftly targeted the next clone...

[sblock]


Note: You'll notice that I have the errata inserted in my book finally.... 

Droid Starfighter(25) remains at cruising speed. Moves forward 50 meters, then quick turns 90 degrees. Pilot: 15+10 =25. Fire on clones. Atk: 3+8 =11 vs Def 29(+12 size, +4 cover). 

Callon(22, NPCd) moves forward 2 meters and fires on the Bothan from around the corner. Atk: 11+5 =16 vs Def 13 (partial cover). Dmg: 21. Raek has 9WP remaining.

Ka-Femi(18) Full round action to Heal Self. Roll: 9+5 =14. Recovers 3 VP. Has 5VP remaining.

Miran(14, NPCd) Starts slowly advancing towards the battle. Moves forward 10 meters.

Raek(10, NPCd) Suddenly realizing he is fighting on two fronts alone, stays behind cover and does total defense. Uses free action to speak to Callon. 

Callon's Troops(9) Spread out among the buildings. Holding fire.

DRK-1X(7) Runs 64 meters. Hide: 12(T10+22-20) Move Silently: 2(T10+12-20). Closest to detect is Raek. Too busy bargaining for life to notice... You can now see the entire battle.

Clonetroopers(7) Clones go for cover, Sergeant and one clone hit the deck and open fire at Lun Xan. Rest open fire at Lun Xan. Sgt Atk1: 14+9-6(30m) =17 vs. Def 24. Sgt Atk2: 6+4-6 =4 vs. Def 24. Clone 1: 7+6 =13 vs. Def 24. #2: 2+6 =8 vs. Def 24. #3: No Target. #4: 7+6 =13 vs. Def 24. #5: 18+6 =24 vs. Def 26 (Lun chooses to use Deflect).

Lun Xan(6) maintains Enhance Ability +6 (4 rounds remaining). Loses move action next round. Free action to speak to Femi. Charges Clone #5. Atk: 18+15+2(charge) =35 vs. Def 13. Dmg: 20. Clone goes down.

Round 9 actions...

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 10, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Emotive Node: Determination 31.3%; Desperation 29.2%; Anxiety 20.5%; Excitement 19%
Tracking terrain variances.
Revising flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+11.4m.,Y=+49.7m., Z=+0.3m., V=10.67m./second]
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

Although trying to keep track of the battle's progression, DRK-1X keeps most of its sensors trained on the changing terrain and flora around it as it continues to hurtle through the wooded area a few scant decimeters above the forest floor. The small matte-black sphere keeps to the shadows as it streaks through the area, taking advantage of the concealment offered by the trees around it to stay out of sight of the combatants in the field nearby. Only a few leaves, torn free from their branches by the probe droid's extended antenna, are left to fall to earth in its wake. _(Full round run action, 64 meters, Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10 and taking advantage of available concealment)_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 11, 2005)

Quick question, Ambrus, are you heading in the same direction you moved last round?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 11, 2005)

OOC: Well, I've switched my heading from last round from due east to roughly east southeast this round (a change of roughly 22.5º to my right) to put a little extra distance between DRK-1X and the combatants in the field. I'm sorry, I thought that was clearly shown in the map I included in my post. I drew in the extra forest terrain to the south on the map based on the description you provided. If it's somehow inaccurate or I can't move as intended then please let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 11, 2005)

Ka-Femi looks incredulously at his master, trying to comprehend what he was being told.  The clones obviously wanted the Jedi dead, for reasons that he didn't understand fully.  Master Xan had told him to run but he hesitated to comply with that order and nearly ran to his master's side to help him.  Master Xan's order to go, with no arguments, was what spurred Femi into action.  With a last look at the flashing saber light that pinpointed his master's location, he turned and sprinted towards the wooded area to his left.

OOC:  Move towards and into the woods at a full sprint.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 13, 2005)

The firing from the droid starfighter stops as it self-destructs in midair, scattering pieces of droid parts all over the array buildings. The fighter no longer a threat, the clones return to completing Order 66. 

"Ignore the clones, they aren't firing on us. Just take that Bothan." Callon orders his men to capture the mercenary. They move as one to surround the stricken Bothan , blasters ready to kill if necessary. Immediately after, they make their way carefully towards the way they came and away from the battle between the clones and the Jedi. 

Miran, Callon's people's shaman, was heading in to help with the clean up of the battle when Callon and his men started coming towards her. She knew then that their fight for the planet was over. At least for now...

Femi's thoughts wandered back to his master as he ran into the woods. Lun Xan rushed again into the clones, the Force guiding his every action, seeming to slow down time for him enough to block every blaster bolt coming his way, all except one from the clone sergeant himself. Master Xan decided to save that one for last. Especially since he was once a friend. 

Farther into the woods, DRK-1X was headed on an intercept course with the fleeing Jedi Padawan. Its sensors saw that the battle was pretty much over and the battle between the clones and the Jedi Master was almost a forgone conclusion. Further away, the droid could see that the insurgents had captured the Bothan mercenary and were taking him away, apparently for questioning. 

For Kemrain:

[sblock]
Even farther away, in a tunnel underground. Tac wondered how he ended up in a place like this. Last he remembered, he was here making a deal with a Nemoidian noble and next, he was running in a tunnel with her, trying to avoid being killed by blaster fire and falling debris. Of course, Tac wasn't Tac at the moment, but that wasn't the point currently. The noble, Dofina, had been trying to communicate with someone, but in the last rumble, the comlink was destroyed. Between the two of them, they had been trying to dig their way out of the rubble and to the surface. 
[/sblock]

For Bobitron:

[sblock]
As the first Republic ships landed, your communicator sparked to life. Your orders were to retreat to the Republic lines and upload the last of your reports into the battle computers of the command platforms. Having done that, one of the Jedi commanders asked that you lead a group of clone troopers to the clearing you mentioned in your report that appeared to have nothing there but a strange energy signature. Once you arrive, the smoke from an explosion is pouring out of one side of what appears to be a small hangar. While taking in the damage, the clone sergeant receives a communication from the Supreme Chancellor himself. Apparently the Jedi were now criminals in the eyes of the Republic. They were to kill any Jedi they found. The clone sergeant looks to you for orders. Note: I will be posting a map of this place in the next IC post.
[/sblock]

OOC: 
[sblock]

Droid Starfighter(25) remains at cruising speed. Fire on clones. Atk: 2+8 =10 vs Def 25(+12 size). Droid fighter self destructs as control signal is lost. 

Callon(22, NPCd) double moves to Raek to cover him. Free action to order troops. Out of game...

Ka-Femi(18) Runs 40m to forest. 

Tal(18) Entering game...

Tac(17) Entering game...

Miran(14, NPCd) Runs into Tal. 

Raek(10, NPCd) Out of game...

Callon's Troops(9) See Callon's entry.

DRK-1X(7) Runs 64 meters. Hide: 12(T10+22-20) Move Silently: 2(T10+12-20). Closest to detect is Femi. Trees block view. 

Clonetroopers(7) Clones continue firing at Lun Xan. Sgt Atk1: Nat20 Confirm: 9+9-6(30m) =12 vs. Def 26. Dmg: 14, Lun Xan has 64 VP remaining. Sgt Atk2: 4+4-6 =2 vs. Def 26. Clone 1: 1+6 =7 vs. Def 26. #2: 13+6 =18 vs. Def 26. #3: 15+6 =21 vs. Def 26 #4: 8+6 =14 vs. Def 26. 

Lun Xan(6) maintains Enhance Ability +6 (3 rounds remaining). Closes on Next clone. 

Unless you guys want me to continue to play out the battle between the Jedi and the clones, I'm moving to non-initiative for now. Go ahead and post your next actions/ what you would like to do and we'll go from there. 

Miran and Tal are currently with each other, DRK-1X and Femi are getting near each other but only one is actually aware of the other. Tac is busy digging... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Unless you guys want me to continue to play out the battle between the Jedi and the clones, I'm moving to non-initiative for now.



OOC: Although you don't have to describe the action round by round, I am curious to know how the battle unfolds because, unless the clones get reinforcements soon, I suspect the Jedi may successfully take out all the remaining troopers by himself and escape.

Cognitive Processing
Tracking target: Moving due south, V=6.67m./second.
Distance: 54.3m
Revising flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+11.4m.,Y=+49.7m., Z=+6.2m., V=10.67m./second]
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

The diminutive probe droid continues to track the progress of the fleeing cerean, using it's superior speed to close the distance between them and changing its flight vector to bring it into a parallel course with the Jedi, roughly 20 meters to his right. DRK-1X observes the Jedi while hiding itself in the overhanging canopy of leaves as it moves from tree to tree.

Cognitive Processing
Emotive Node: Determination 28.3%; Desperation 27.2%; Excitement 23.5%; Anxiety 21%. 
Tracking target: Moving due south, V=6.67m./second.
Distance: 20.4m
Datum: Target is a cerean male.
Proposition: Target will continue running until exhausted.
Repulsorlift engine efficiency down to 72.64% of normal.
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

Since he's already fleeing in the right direction, the black spherical probe droid continues to stealthily follow the cerean until the Jedi stops of his own accord. In the dimming light, DRK-1X slowly approaches the cerean and then does something very unusual for itself; it draws attention to itself by softly *twitering mechanically*.

Cognitive Processing
Emotive Node: Determination 27.6%; Desperation 26.3%; Anxiety 24.2%; Excitement 21.9%.
Datum: Target has stopped.
Datum: Target is aware of DRK-1X.
Distance: 12.3m
Visible armaments: BlasTech DL-18 Blaster Pistol (holstered), Lightsaber (draw and powered)
Threat Index: 46%
Proposition: Target will take defensive and/or offensive action against DRK-1X.
Deploy blaster cannon (Y/N)? No.
Heuristic Node: Approach with caution.
Uploading diplomatic scripts 1, 2b, 8a to vocabulator buffer 23E.
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

Having drawn attention to itself, DRK-1X stops several meters away from the cerean and addresses him quietly, in basic, in an androgynous mechanical voice: _Statement: Greetings. I mean you no harm. I wish to discuss a mutually beneficial arangement._

Cognitive Processing
Upload data from holo-buffer 4C to holoprojection unit.
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

Suddenly, the probe droid's holoprojector lens begins to glow a bright blue as a glowing hologram of a hideously disfigured Supreme Chancellor Palpatine, no bigger than the droid itself, forms in the air between the odd pair and begins to speak.





"All commanders, as of right now, the Jedi are enemies of the Republic. Execute Order 66. Kill the Jedi."

DRK-1X replays the brief recording three times to ensure the cerean has a good opportunity to study it, letting its damning implications sink in before allowing the hologram to fade away and silence to return.

_Statement: You are now a fugitive from the republic and this planet is under enemy control. Proposition: I offer to help you evade capture, to provide you with sanctuary and the means to flee this planet safely. In exchange you will follow my instructions, provide physical labor as needed and endeavour to protect my allies until such time as we have all safely left this system. Inquiry: Are these terms acceptable to you?_


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 13, 2005)

Tac dug for all he was worth, using a pipe from the destroyed tunnle as a trowel as he excavated next to the neimoidian woman with whom he had previously been making a business arrangement. Now, however, business had been forgotten as they fled for their lives.

Glancing at the nemodian as he dug, he silently praised himself for not coming to her as a neimoidian as he had origionally intended to. Not only were neimoidian ugly, but she'd have been more likley to see through his charade, as a race is more observant of features of their own kind. One neimoidian looked the same as the next to Tac, and he had to remind himself occasionally that this being was female. No, he was glad he'd chosen a human female for this transaction. Especially because their attackers were human, and there were few humans in the seperatist movement. If necessary, he.. She could claim to be a refugee, or a native, though she'd have to find new clothing.

Looking back to her digging, she noted that the clothing she was wearing was ruined. She'd payed good credits for this suit, and now it was soiled and wrinkled and probably singed from close calls with blaster fire and explosions. She was glad she had more in her satchel, but now wasn't the time to change clothing. Brushing a strand of long blonde hair out of her feminine blue eyes, she dug and listened for more explosions or blaster fire, signaling their pursuers were drawing near.

"How much farther until we reach your hangar, chancellor?" Tac asked in a soft and frightened voice, looking to the neimoidian as she dug.

OOC: Tac is in the persona of Felia Sardo, who can be found in Tac's Background. _She_ is digging for all she's worth while listenng (Listen +0) for dangerous sounds. I'm assuming Tac took 10 when creating the Felia Sardo disguise, which would net him a disguise check of 28 before any penaltys and without any synnergy bonuses.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 13, 2005)

Ka-Femi runs into the woods, the sounds of battle fading a bit behind him.  He continues to fight the urge to return and try to help Master Xan but rationalizes his decision to flee with the fact that he was given an order not to argue and to run.  Once under cover of the trees, he slows his pace and eventually stops running completely, trying to decide what to do.



> Since he's already fleeing in the right direction, the black spherical probe droid continues to stealthily follow the cerean until the Jedi stops of his own accord. In the dimming light, DRK-1X slowly approaches the cerean and then does something very unusual for itself; it draws attention to itself by softly twitering mechanically.




At the twittering, Femi spins around, lightsaber still in hand and still totally expecting trouble.  It takes him a moment to locate the source of the sound, some sort of spherical probe droid.  He holds his lightsaber pointed at the ground, in the least threatening manner but still ready for use if necessary.



> Having drawn attention to itself, DRK-1X stops several meters away from the cerean and addresses him quietly, in basic, in an androgynous mechanical voice: Satement: Greetings. I mean you no harm. I wish to discuss a mutually beneficial arangement.




Femi attempts to hide his surprise at hearing the little droid speak basic.  He powers down his lightsaber, to make it more difficult for those who might wish to pursue him to find him.  "I'm listening," he replies to the droid.



> "All commanders, as of right now, the Jedi are enemies of the Republic. Execute Order 66. Kill the Jedi."
> 
> DRK-1X replays the brief recording three times to ensure the cerean has a good opportunity to study it, letting its damning implications sink in before allowing the hologram to fade away and silence to return.
> 
> Statement: You are now a fugitive from the republic and this planet is under enemy control. Proposition: I offer to help you evade capture, to provide you with sanctuary and the means to flee this planet safely. In exchange you will follow my instructions, provide physical labor as needed and endeavour to protect my allies until such time as we have all safely left this system. Inquiry: Are these terms acceptable to you?




Femi feels as if he has been punched in the stomach, knocked prone and stomped on at the sight of Palpatine declaring all Jedi to be enemies of the Republic.  He sways and nearly falls to his knees but manages to remain standing.

After hearing the words of the droid, he stood silently for several long moments composing himself before answering.  "The terms are acceptable with a few alterations.  I will follow your instructions as long as I deem them to be reasonable and provide whatever labor the situation warrants, again as long as I believe said labor to be reasonable.  I will protect your allies to the best of my ability.  Are my counter-terms acceptable?"


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2005)

The black probe droid continues to hover just out of reach for a few moments, it's three unblinking optic sensors trained on the cerean.

Cognitive Processing
*rea·son·a·ble* _adj._ Capable of reasoning; rational: _a reasonable person._
Governed by or being in accordance with reason or sound thinking. Being
within the bounds of common sense. Not excessive or extreme; fair.
Emotive Node: Confusion 34.3%; Pleasure 21.7%; Desperation 19.4%;
Excitement 17.2%; Anxiety 7.4%.
Heuristic Node: DRK-1X is always reasonable.
Uploading diplomatic script 17A and 23 to vocabulator data buffer 21C.


_Statement: Your counter-terms are acceptable. We are in agreement._
The spherical droid quickly traces a small arc through the air in front of the Jedi.
_We must avoid pursuit. Avoid leaving tracks if possible. Follow me as quickly and as quietly as you are able. We must traverse 1.08 kilometers to reach sanctuary._ Without another word, the droid begins to fly south in silence except for the almost inaudible hum of its repulsorlift engine. Although it continues to face forward, it turns its outboard sensor pods around to continue watching the cerean, or perhaps to simply keep on eye on the trail behind the pair.

OOC: DRK-1X will begin leading Femi towards the secret hangar bay while monitoring his comlink for any communications from the occupying forces or his own mistress. It also keeps a careful watch for any signs of pursuit or any other creatures in the forest.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 13, 2005)

Femi follows his newly acquired ally as quickly and stealthily as possible, wondering how the droid came to be on this planet and exactly where he was leading them.  He will continue scanning the immediate area as they move, keeping alert for trouble.

OOC:  Femi will rely on his force-sensitive feat to keep him from being surprised (Wisdom check DC 20 to avoid).  He will spend a force point to add to his roll if he fails any Wisdom check in this manner to avoid surprise as long as his roll is close enough to still have a chance with an expenditure of a force point.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2005)

OOC: Assuming that Femi and DRK-1X can travel the 1+ kilometer and successfully reach the secret hangar bay without running into any problems, here's a spoiler for Shadow to read detailing DRK-1X's intended actions.
[sblock]DRK-1X will carefully scout the area around the hangar's entrance to ensure that it hasn't yet been discovered by any insurgents or republic troops. When it determines that the coast is clear the probe droid will usher Femi forward. I don't know how the cloaking device works exactly, but I assume it masks the hangar entrance with a holographic projection of some sort. If there is a gap between the hologram and the hangar doors DRK-1X will lead Femi to take shelter with it behind the projection. DRK-1X will then use the hangar's external access keypad/computer-hookup to try and slice the hangar's automated security system (Computer Use +14, taking 20). I'm hoping that DRK-1X's familiarity with Dofina, her usual security measures and her often used computer pass-codes will give DRK-1X a circumstance bonus to bypass the lock-out. Assuming I can eventually gain access, DRK-1X will first use the hangar's internal sensors to assess the hangar's condition and to ensure that no one is already waiting inside. If it's clear, DRK-1X will reprogram the hangar's auto-defensive systems to henceforth accept its instructions via DRK-1X's comlink. It'll then open the hangar doors (while keeping the cloaking device active and the auto-defenses inactive) and usher Femi to enter the hangar alongside of it. If this is premature on my part or somehow doesn't reflect the situation properly then please feel free to change or ignore it. I'm just trying to help keep things rolling along.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 14, 2005)

Just a little advanced, but that's okay Ambrus. I'll take it into consideration during the next part. I wanted to see if Bobitron was going to post first, but that's okay. I'm going to keep all the writings in the open because I trust you guys are good enough not to meta game....  Oh and as for the fight between Lun Xan and the Clones, that will be revealed soon enough... 

The unlikely pair of small reconnaissance droid and Jedi Padawan made their way towards the hangar that the droid was familiar with. As they approached, the droid's long range sensors detect that the hangar's main defenses are down, especially since it is visible in the distance through the trees. Also visible in the distance is the familar bluish color of Clone blaster fire and another color that Femi is more familiar with. The tell-tale crimson red glow of a Sith's lightsaber. They stop approximately 400 meters from the hangar.  


Meanwhile, the digging of Felia has finally made progress. Silently cursing herself for allowing this noble to explain to her why _she_ should dig instead of them helping each other, Felia eventually found light. Or something that was lighter than where they were. With a few more handfuls of rock, she can see that indeed, she found the surface. Pointedly ignoring the woman's question, the Nemoidian looks at her expectantly. "Well, are you going to finish or would you rather we die here?"


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 14, 2005)

'Felia' ignored the neimodian chancellor's tone of voice and swallowed her snide remarks. The alien's attitude was little more than a childish attempt at regaing control over a situation in which she was powerless. If it made her feel better to treat others as subordinates, who was Felia to complain?

Continuing to dig through the dirt and duracrete, widening their escape to the surface, the masqued clawdite slowed 'her' efforts; the better to hear the outside world through the new hole. She dug with her hands now, again silently cursing the neimodian, this time for her mere presence as she prevented her from shapeshifting her hands into digits better suited for the task of digging.

"..Do you expect to have trouble leaving the planet, madam chancellor?" she asked, speaking in a reserved, respectful tone and hiding her annoyance. "If the republic is in orbit, it could prove difficult to escape," she added, justifying her inquery, wondering if the ugly, lipless woman beside her had even consitered the possibilities.

Dumping dirt and rock aside carefully, she strained her ears for any explosions or other sounds of battle. _I'll leave first_, she told herself, _that way if there are any soldiers around I can pull out my blaster and take Dophina prisoner. They won't execute her here... I hope.. But, I'm sure they'll spare me if I deliver her to them, and even being taken prisoner by the republic would be better than putting up with *her* for a prolonged spaceflight._

Finally making a hole big enough for her to squeeze through, Felia listens for one final moment before peering out, and clambering through the exit into the dim light beyond.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Hangar bay 17B's cloaking field is inactive.
Datum: Blaster fire detected in proximity of hangar bay 17B.
Proposition: DRK-1X and cerean Jedi will be unable to reach hangar bay.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply. Must move immediately towards
hangar bay 17B at highest possible velocity (V=10.667 m./second).
Heuristic Node: Override. Self-preservation protocols apply. 
May risk unnecessary damage by entering hazardous area.
(Safety index: inadequate data to calculate)
Emotive Node: Anxiety 32.9%; Frustration 29.6%; Resolve 19.9%; Excitement 17.6%; 
Heuristic Node: More data required.
Volition Threshold reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Uploading data to vocabulator data buffer 12G-1.
Revising flight plan.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-3.2m.,Y=+100m., Z=-0.62m., V=5m./second]
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

The diminutive probe droid stops a few meters ahead of Femi and reorients it's external sensor pods to face forward towards the battle ahead. In the stillness of the night, the soft whirring of it's optic lenses can be heard as it tries to focus on the conflict so far away through the trees. Once again it addresses its cerean companion in its whisper-soft mechanical voice: _Report: The cloaking field of the concealed hangar bay we were heading towards is currently inoperative. The hangar bay may be occupied by enemy forces. The visual signature of multiple blaster discharges and of a single lightsaber have been detected in the hangar's vicinity. Instruction: Remain here and conceal yourself. Statement: I will reconnoitre the area, assess the situation and report back to you. Inquiry: Do you concur that my instructions are reasonable?_

OOC: Unless Femi has an objection, DRK-1X intends to stealthily hustle towards the hangar bay (double move, 30 meters per round, Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10 on both checks and taking advantage of available concealment, less than full-speed move penalty is -5 for both checks.) It'll advance as close as is necessary to get a good view through the trees while keeping a safe distance away, then stop and carefully scan the area (Spot +15, Listen +9, taking 20). How many troopers are in the area? Who's holding the lightsaber? Are they fighting each other or working together to fight someone else? Are they in the hangar, next to it or some distance away? Are there any casualties yet? What appears to be the condition of the hangar bay, its two vessels and it's automated defenses? DRK-1X will record what it sees with its holorecorder for future playback.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 14, 2005)

Even crouched down in the midst of the Clone troopers, Tal stands out from the unit like a sore thumb. His Creshaldyne Industries armor is painted in a complex digital camo; a mix of grey, green, and black pixels that make a sharp contrast to the stark white of the Clones. 

A onlooker would never be able to tell that Tal was out of his environment, though. He seemed quite at home in command the troops, calling out soft orders as they approached the hanger to assess the damage. Holding up his right hand in a fist, Tal motions for the patrol to take a knee and halt as the communication comes down the line. His eyes widen as he hears the message, but he regains his composure quickly enough and turns to the clone sergeant who kneels stoically a few feet to his right. Pausing for a moment, he considers his words carefully. _I'm not going to attack the Jedi without getting a better handle on what's going on here. I might be a mercenary now, but that doesn't mean I am going to turn on my allies just because that old bastard Palpatine's political games aren't going the way he expected. First things first, I gotta get free from these clones and get some more information._ 

Tal barks out his orders with the tone of a career soldier used to being obeyed."Sergeant! Take your squad and clear the area west of the hanger. Make sure there are no remnants of the Seperatist forces within 500 meters. If you see any Jedi activity, radio me and I will advise you of a course of action. Take a position 200m west of the hanger once you finish your sweep and wait for my instructions. I will take a closer look at the hanger. Be prepared to support me if I call for you."

As the clones begin to move off, Tal heads slowly toward the hanger, swinging his BlasTech T-21 back and forth to cover his flanks as he walks.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 15, 2005)

At the sight of the red Sith lightsaber, Femi sighed audibly.  The situation was growing worse by the second.  He wondered how exactly the little droid was going to proceed now that the odds were continuing to stack up against them.



> Report: The cloaking field of the concealed hangar bay we were heading towards is currently inoperative. The hangar bay may be occupied by enemy forces. The visual signature of multiple blaster discharges and of a single lightsaber have been detected in the hangar's vicinity. Instruction: Remain here and conceal yourself. Statement: I will reconnoitre the area, assess the situation and report back to you. Inquiry: Do you concur that my instructions are reasonable?




Femi nodded.  "Agreed.  You will attract much less attention alone than with me tagging along.  I'll conceal myself here."

After the droid leaves, Femi calls on the force in an attempt to mask himself from detection by the newcomer wielding the red saber.

OOC:  Activate Force Stealth +3.  If the total on the skill roll is more than 5 but less than 15, spend a force point to increase the roll.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 15, 2005)

Dofina and Felia slowly poke their heads out of the hole they, or more correctly Felia, had dug to escape the collapsed tunnel. All around them was forest, but it seemed Dofina knew exactly where to go. Pointing off in the distance, she spoke. "There, beyond the trees in the clearing." Looking where the Nemoidian's finger pointed, Felia saw a building of sorts with smoke pouring out of one side. 

"That was my secret hangar. Obviously somebody found it. I just hope my droid made it there safely, or we're going nowhere. He has the codes to open the ships and jam the signals of those ships in orbit." Without saying another word, the noble took off towards the hangar. 


The Jedi Padawan turned fugitive sank down to the ground. He knew that if either the clones or the one with the Sith blade detected him, his life would soon be at an end. Trying to focus his thoughts on relaxing, his connection to the Force slowly ebbed from him as he built a wall to close his being away from its ever-present touch. 


The small droid DRK-1X advanced towards the hangar, slowly hovering and scanning his sensors in all directions. It saw that a lone person in a dark cloak was wielding a crimson red lightsaber and fending off the attacks of at least a squad of clone troopers near the part of the building that cargo was usually loaded into. 


As the Clone Sergeant told his men to do as the ex-Republic soldier had said, he turned to him. "Sir, our orders were specifically to kill any Jedi found. My men will do so, as it is ordered by the Supreme Chancellor. Anything else however, is up to you. Sir." He then starts to walk to join the rest of his men on patrol. 

Looking at the building, Tal can see a giant hole blasted into the side of it, smoke pouring from it. There are spotlights at 10 meter intervals surrounding the building, sending out light in 10 meter arcs. Directly ahead, the shield keeping the ships inside seems to still be active, and at least one ship is still inside. Oddly, there is no one moving inside. 


Dofina and Felia reach the outer area of the hangar and see that there has been a hole blasted into one side of it, where the smoke is coming from. Dofina also notes that the launch shield is still active. There are lights surrounding the building spotlighting someone checking out the damage....

[sblock]
Femi's Force Stealth: 18+3 =21. This is the check necessary for Femi to be detected by anyone using See Force.

DRK-1X's Hide: 27 Move Silently: 17. Clone Spot: 13+2-20-5= -10 Clone Listen: 6+2-20-5= -17 Sgt Spot:11+4-20-5= -10 Sgt Listen: 9+4-20-5= -12. Dark Jedi Spot: 4+1-22-5= -22 Dark Jedi Listen: 8+1-22-5= -18. 

Note: For now the troops that Tal have commanded are on patrol 250 meters from the hangar and making a wider arc around it. They could turn up again at any time...

Init checks for everyone:
Tal (26)
Dark Jedi (22)
Tac (17)
DRK-1X (16)
Clones (14)
Femi (13)
Clone Sgt (5)

Locations: 
Femi is 410 meters away from the map. All others are on the map. 

Here is the link for the new and improved RG thread 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Eight republic troopers have surrounded and engaged a Jedi.
Proposition: Death of the Jedi is imminent.
Proposition: Arrival of republic reinforcements is imminent.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 37.6%; Frustration 32.9%; Resolve 14.6%; Excitement 12.9%
Heuristic Node: Status of hangar bay and vessels remain uncertain.
More data required. Continue survey.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+50.3m.,Y=-11.3m., Z=0m., V=5m./second]
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

OOC: I'm not certain if you intend us to list our actions round by round again since none of the PCs are in combat and some don't even seem aware of it yet. DRK-1X certainly has no intention of joining in. For expediency's sake, I'll just describe my intended actions for the moment.

DRK-1X tries to focus its holorecorder in on the cloaked figure hoping to catch a shot of his/her face as he/she spins around deflecting the troopers' blaster fire. Once successful, DRK-1X will slowly pull backwards out of the illuminated area and begin to circle the building counterclockwise (away from the troopers) to survey the other side of the building and its damaged facade while remaining concealed and silent (double move, 30 meters per round, Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10 on both checks and taking advantage of available concealment, less than full-speed move penalty is -5 for both checks.) Afterwards, it'll head back towards Femi's position to report.

OOC: If DRK-1X spots Dofina and Tac it'll slowly move towards them to report to its mistress. BTW, how tall is the hangar building? I assume it can't be too tall since it's supposed to blend in with the trees around it. Does the hole in the building seem to have been created by an internal or external force?


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 15, 2005)

Felia creeps up with Dophina, sneaking off ahead as best as she is able to hide behind the farthest tree south on the west side fo the building, peering out at the figure examining the hole in the side of the hangar. Wondering whether or not she should draw her tiny Q2 hold-out blaster, she places her hand inside the mouth of her satchel, but does not remove the blaster.

(Hide, Listen,  Move Silently, and Spot all at +0)

"We could probably circle around the clearing and come upon the hole from down there," she whispers to the neimodian, pointing tothe southern extent of the forest, leading to the hole. "We could move slow and far enough out that they wouldn't hear us over the shooting, and we could probably sneak past one person. Besides, from down there we'll be able to see if the hangar is occupied," she added softly, eyes trained upon the being in the clearing, her mind reaching out to touch his emotions.

OOC: Tac will take an attack action to take 10 on an Empathy check on the man in the clearing (Tal). I can find no mention of range in the skill description, so I'm assuming I can do this. It costs 2 vitality and he must make a DC 11 Will save. If he saves, he has no indication that anything happened, and if he fails Tac gets to know what he's feeling and gets a +2 to the first interaction skill check made against him within a minute. Given that it's a PC, I'm mostly interested in how he feels. Tac will remain hidden approximately 18 meters from Tal's position (-4 to his spot check to see Felia and Dofina due to distance, I believe) until Dophina confers one way or the other whether they should move.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> As the Clone Sergeant told his men to do as the ex-Republic soldier had said, he turned to him. "Sir, our orders were specifically to kill any Jedi found. My men will do so, as it is ordered by the Supreme Chancellor. Anything else however, is up to you. Sir." He then starts to walk to join the rest of his men on patrol.
> 
> Looking at the building, Tal can see a giant hole blasted into the side of it, smoke pouring from it. There are spotlights at 10 meter intervals surrounding the building, sending out light in 10 meter arcs. Directly ahead, the shield keeping the ships inside seems to still be active, and at least one ship is still inside. Oddly, there is no one moving inside.




Tal nods as the Clone sergeant leaves, but then closes the outbound communication and swears softly to himself. _I guess I can't blame them. We created them to follow orders without question._

Moving slowly toward the hanger, Tal makes his way carefully through the grass with his blaster at his shoulder. Once he is confident that no movement can be spotted inside, he runs in a zig-zag pattern to the northern edge of the gaping hole in the wall, flipping the small switch on his breath mask to start filtering out the smoke. Once he reaches the wall, he stands close to the edge and peeks into the hanger, quickly pulling his head back to minimize his intrusion. _Be careful, old man. No point in getting killed before you don’t even know what you’re fighting for…_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 17, 2005)

The Padawan Femi, now absent from the Force is nearly invisible to everyone. The little droid that would be his savior moved towards the other side of the building, sensors looking for anything. It immediately spots its Mistress attempting to hide among some trees near the southeast corner of the building, but he also spots someone with her, a Human female by the looks of it. Its memory bank has no recollection of the woman however. 

Approaching them, the woman is surprised, but Mistress Dofina is simply ecstatic. The woman has to muffle the Nemoidian's surprised words before she gave away their position. DRK-1X also happens to see another Human male at the explosion site, which looks like it was made with a high powered energy weapon. Perhaps from orbit. It also notices that the hangar's ceiling is noticeably lower than that of the tree tops, as if some of its floor is actually a few meters underground. They group also see that the energy shield that keeps the ships in is still active, so all the power wasn't taken out by the blast. 


The smoke from the hangar's wound is choking, even through the breathmask. The ionized air tingles Tal's skin as he surveys the damage. Considering the many power cables that have ruptured, whatever hit it knew where to target the blast.  Quickly peering inside, he spots a sleek ship parked inside with cargo scattered around it. The loading ramp is currently closed. Tal sees no movement inside, but he sees flashes of light across the floor past the ship, possibly outside the hangar. 

[sblock]

DRK-1X- Hide: 27 Move Silently: 17 Listen: 7+9= 16 Spot: Nat 20 (30)+15= 45
Tac: Hide: 10 Move Silently: 10 Listen: 8 Spot: 12 Empathy Check: 10
Tal: Will save: 11+1= 12. Spot check: 10

I've relocated you all on the map, but unless you want me too, I won't repost it... Tal is at the north side of the hole in the hangar, the rest are north of him in the trees by the NW corner of it. Notice I flipped the map for you Ambrus ...

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is alive and appears uninjured.
Datum: Unidentified human female is with her.
Datum: Unidentified human male is in proximity to hangar 17B.
Emotive Node: Pleasure 36%; Anxiety 31.5%; Frustration 24%; Excitement 8.5%
Heuristic Node: Must report.
Volition Threshold reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Cancel flight plan.
Retract antenna.
Uploading data to vocabulator data buffer 6F-2.

The diminutive black probe droid's circuits almost hum with relief at the sight of its mistress. DRK-1X slowly makes it way over to her and her human companion while making certain to enter their field of vision so as not to startle them before sinking down into the underbrush to join them in hiding. (Hide +22, taking 10 and taking advantage of available concealment) It continues to rotate its external sensor pods around to scan the area and keep watch on the unidentified soldier by the hangar while it retracts its communications antenna. It gently drifts forward and stops with it's vocabulator only a few inches from the nemoidian's ear hole and begins to speak in a barely audible whisper.

_Report: I have received the data you transmitted; I require a passcode to decrypt it. Republic and insurgent forces have seized the command center and communications array and appear to be securing the area. The bothan mercenary Raek Plot'fey has been taken prisoner by the insurgents and all visible battle-droids have been forcefully deactivated. Supreme Chancellor Palpatine has declared, by holo-transmission, the Jedi "enemies of the Republic". Consequently, separatist troopers have begun attacking their Jedi allies on Taris. Fearing you were trapped by a cave-in, I took the initiative and recruited a fugitive male cerean Jedi to help excavate the escape tunnel. He has agreed to protect you to the best of his abilities in exchange for safe passage out of this system. He is currently hiding 414 meters roughly north of this position. I have avoided contact with all other individuals. There is an unidentified Sith engaged in battle against a squad of eight republic troopers on the far side of this hangar and a third one engaged in battle against a squad of five republic troopers at the communications array. Inquiry: What are your orders mistress?_

OOC: Just a few questions Shadow: What race and sex is the Sith? Which side seemed to be winning the fight between the troopers and the Sith before I moved to the other side of the hangar? How tall is the building above ground level? What is the scale of the squares of the map? Are there any computer access ports on the exterior of the building and if so where are they located? Is it possible to assess the condition of the cloaking field generator of the building; is it damaged or simply inactive?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 17, 2005)

_What a load of fambaa sh*t I've stepped into. How the hell am I supposed to trust the clones and the Republic if they will turn on thier closest allies with a single order? Who knows what Order 67 will be? Probably 'Kill all local and mercenary troops'. First things first; I gotta get the hell off this planet._

Tal takes a few short, shallow breaths to build up a bit of courage and spins around the corner with blaster raised. Glancing around with rapid, darting motions, he rushes down the inside wall, keeping a close eye on the area the flashes are eminating from. _I sure as hell know I can't fly this thing. Maybe there is a Seperatist left who can pilot me outta here..._

ooc: Hide -1, Spot and Listen +0


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 18, 2005)

Ambrus: The scale is 4m per square again. The roof of the hangar is barely 5 meters above ground. The front of the hangar has a shield covering it, but the top would slightly seperate to allow the passage of ships entering or leaving. As far as can be ascertained, the cloaking device is more than likely damaged, as Dofina never turns it off. When it is operational, because of its experimental nature, it would flicker every so often, but in this case it is definately not working. Access ports are in two locations externally: the personnel door and the cargo door, both of which are on the other side by the battle. As far as the battle goes, your quick glance allowed you to see that the Sith was apparently trying to get inside while fighting off the clones. It's progress was even. Since it was wearing a cloak, telling sex and race would be difficult.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 18, 2005)

Felia releases her grip on the Neimodian woman's mouth apologetically and listens intently as the droid whispers to its mistress, unable to make out what it is telling her. She wonders if this is who the chancelor had been talking to on the comlink before it was destroyed. Being ignored for the moment, she sighs and turns her attention back to the soldier who had been examining the hole blasted into the building, only to find him gone.
"Chancelor Jurnol, that soldier..." Felia trails off, looking back at the neimodian listening to the droid, hiding her annoyance. "Are you going to let me in on what's going on? The soldier's disappeared, so he's either gone inside or off into the trees. Your droid could make sure the coast is clear," she suggests, trying to remain noticed and on task.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 19, 2005)

Tal jumps down into the hangar, eyes following his blaster as it scans the room for targets. It is apparently deserted for the moment, as nothing registers his presence. He sees now that there are definately two ships in the hangar, one sleek looking vessel and one more than likely built for serious cargo hauling, considering its bulky nature. Both ships are closed up tight from the looks of it. 

Mistress Dofina listens intently as her droid relates to her the information about the battle prior to their meeting. Her face muscles tensed at every mention of the word Jedi. 

"Jedi do not concern me X. Quickly, we need to get you inside so you can use those codes to get us out of here, otherwise your inspirational journey to rescue me will be for nothing." Mistress Dofina is obviously incensed at something, her normal glee when hearing from her droid was missing in her annoyance at such people as the Republic beating down the doors of _her_ secret base.

Looking at Felia, then back at X, she orders, "Go and see what you can do about that soldier that went inside, then try and get us in without exposing us to unnecessary fire. We'll wait here for your signal."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

Tal, still swearing softly under his breath, rushes toward the sleeker of the two ship to look for an entrance. 

ooc: When he finds one, he will attempt to enter it. If its locked, find a good place to hide instead closeby where I can keep an eye on the battle outside and the spot I entered from.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 19, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina has no concern for Jedi.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina will not honor DRK-1X's agreement with the male cerean Jedi.
Emotive Node: Frustration 46.3%; Uncertainty 28.3%; Sadness 25.4%.
Datum: Transmitted data will facilitate escape.
New orders received.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply.
Heuristic Node: Execute tactical analysis.
Processing.
The unidentified male human has an estimated 30.4% probability of successfully scoring
a direct hit against DRK-1X with his light repeating blaster. A direct hit will penetrate
DRK-1X's external housing resulting in an estimated 32.35% degradation of all systems.
A second direct hit will result in an estimated 117.39% degradation of all DRK-1X's
systems and an immediate and complete program failure. DRK-1X's estimated functioning
time in an exchange of blaster fire is between 6 and 18 seconds. DRK-1X has an estimated
85.5% probability of successfully scoring a direct hit against the unidentified male human
with it's blaster cannon. A direct hit, on stun setting, will result in an estimated 5-7
seconds of inactivity and an estimated 50% probability of a complete loss of
consciousness lasting between 12 and 42 seconds. The unidentified male human's
estimated functioning time in an exchange of blaster fire is between 6 and 14 seconds.
Outcome of a possible violent encounter is inconclusive.
Threat index: 89.2%
Emotive Node: Anxiety 38.9%; Uncertainty 24.4%; Frustration 19.6%; Resolve 17.1%
Volition Threshold reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Uploading obeisance script 1B and data to vocabulator data buffer 12C-1.

DRK-1X floats backwards a few inches to better focus its sensors on its mistress' face as she issues new orders to her droid servant. It responds in its whisper-soft mechanical voice. _Statement: Understood Mistress. When I have ascertained that it is safe for you to advance I will return to the hole and flash my blue holoprojector lens twice in your direction._

Cognitive Processing
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+-48.5m.,Y=-5.6m., Z=+4.6m., V=5m./second]
Deploy blaster cannon (Y/N)? Yes.

Without another word, the diminutive probe droid pulls back a half-meter while turning on its axis to face the hangar bay and zips towards the hole in the facade of the building. Along the way, its onboard blaster cannon drops down from a concealed compartment on its belly. Knowing that humanoids don't tend to look up, the probe droid rises during its flight until it is hovering next to the top of the large smoking hole. It then stops and slowly inches one of its external sensor pods to peer around the edge of the hole and into the hangar bay while listening for sounds of movement within (Spot +15, Listen +9, taking 10). DRK-1X will make certain that it is not being observed and then slowly drift in through the top edge of the hole while taking advantage of the dark billowing smoke to mask its entry. Already being familiar with the layout of the interior of the hangar it'll seek cover along the ceiling behind whatever ventilation-ducts, pipes, wires, supporting trusses or protrusions that are available. (Hide +22, Move Silently +12, taking 10 on both checks and taking advantage of available concealment) Wherever the unidentified human male is, DRK-1X will slowly and stealthily make its way along the ceiling until it's directly over his position at ceiling height.

OOC: These are only DRK-1X's intended actions mind you. If it's detected it'll try to duck for cover behind whatever is available, take advantage of the oppurtunity to hide again and then resume it's stealthy advance once more. If it succeeds up to this point however, it'll then proceed as follow.

The diminutive probe droid then silently drift downwards until it comes to rest with its blaster cannon barrel to the base of the human's neck. It's whisper-soft mechanical voice is strangely at odds with the implied threat of its stealthy approach. _Request: Identify yourself and the purpose of your trespass into this installation._


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

Tal, still searching for an entryway into the ship, is completely unaware of the droid's nearly silent approach. Eyes still sweeping over the hanger, he nearly jumps out of his skin when the droid speaks.

"Dammit!" He leaps up a solid six inches when DRK-1X vocalizes, swinging his blaster up in a futile attempt to target the sphere. "Look, droid, stay out of this. I don't want to have to blow you away. I'm just looking for a way off this rock. I'm not here to hurt anyone unless they come lookin' for a fight." His head swings back and forth, following the barrel of his rifle as he tries to track down the source of the voice.

ooc: I'm assuming that Tal has enough experience with droids to recognize that it is a droid's voice and not a intercom or something of the sort.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 20, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Tracking target.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0.5m.,Y=-0.2m., Z=+0.05m., V=10.67m./second]
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-0.75m.,Y=+0.3m., Z=-0.05m., V=10.67m./second]
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0.25m.,Y=-0.4m., Z=+0.05m., V=10.67m./second]
Emotive Node: Determination 41.6%; Anxiety 32.2%; Excitement 26.2%.
Uploading diplomatic scripts 2b, 8a to vocabulator data buffer 23E.
Uploading data to vocabulator data buffer 23E.

Not wanting to allow the soldier a clear shot, the diminutive probe droid uses its motion sensors and finely tuned repulsorlift engine to anticipate his movements, attempting to keep directly behind the soldier as he circles about._Statement: I mean you no harm. I wish to discuss a mutually beneficial arrangement. Request: Please be still and remain quiet. Statement: You will discovered that you cannot gain entry to these vehicles to affect your escape. Only my allies have the codes necessary to successfully operate these vehicles. We likewise seek a peaceful and expedient departure from this system. I offer you the opportunity to flee this planet safely. In exchange you will follow my instructions, surrender your light repeating blaster to me now and endeavour to protect my allies until such time as we have all safely left this system at which point I shall return your weapon to you. Inquiry: Are these terms acceptable to you? Request: Please answer softly._


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 20, 2005)

Tal snorts at the droid's suggestion that he give up his blaster. "Yeah... that's not going to happen. Me and this blaster have been together on more worlds than I care to remember, and I've refused to drop it for far bigger tin cans than you." Tal reaches up with one hand and tilts up the visor on his helmet. "Look, I'll work with you to get outta here. I give you my word. But I'm not about to hand over my blaster. Sounds like we can help each other just fine in that way. If we get attacked by those clones, I'm sure you'll want this blaster firmly in my hands where it can do the most damage, right?"


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

Felia watches the droid take its orders and zip off toward the hole blasted in the hangar. She glances at the neimodian a moment before quietly admitting, "Useful lil' thing..." She hated waiting outside like this, exposed, endangered, but there was little she could do about it at the moment that wouldn't simply put her in more danger. Turning her head to meet Dophina's eyes, she asks, "What was that it mentioned about Jedi? Just what did it tell you?"

OOC: Tac remains as hidden as possible, trying to coax information out of the annoyed near-duros while waiting for 1X to relay the signal. Diplomacy +7, though I doubt there will be time to use it fully.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 20, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Emotive Node: Frustration 46.3%; Resolve 28.3%; Uncertainty 25.4%; 
Uploading data to vocabulator data buffer 23E.

DRK-1X continues to keep to the soldier's armored back, out of sight and whispering in its mechanical voice. _Statement: Your stated goals are to leave this planet while avoiding violence unless forced to defend yourself. Your only current opportunity to leave this planet is to comply with my request. If however you have developed an emotional dependency to your firearm you may retain possession of it but in exchange I will require you to give me it's power pack, the power pack contained in the blaster pistol located on your left hip and the the four spare power packs located in your munitions belt. If we do in fact come under attack from republic forces, I will return a power pack to you so that you may defend yourself. The remaining power packs will be returned to you upon our safe departure from this system. Inquiry: Are these terms acceptable to you?_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 20, 2005)

While the small spy droid and ex-Republic soldier conversed as to how exactly to leave the planet, Felia discussed with Mistress Dofina what the little droid reported to her.

"He is such a useful droid. That little thing has gotten me out of more trouble. Cost me a fortune, but made me more." Dofina looked beaming as she thought about her current financial status. "He said that there was a Jedi hiding in the forest somewhere. I'd just as soon leave it here. If you haven't noticed, I am not exactly on the Jedi's friends list. I'm more concerned about the Sith he mentioned on the other side battling clone troopers. I just hope he can get us in there without them noticing." Then she remembered the clones currently on patrol. "Or the ones in the forest. Perhaps that Jedi will serve a purpose afterall."


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 20, 2005)

"You're right," Felia starts with a grin, "your droid could luer the jedi and the clones away from the hangar and lead them on a wild bantha chase while we get your ship in order, after it opens it up. Your ship's shields should be enough to keep the clones' fire off of us long enough for it to get back, too. Useful droid indeed!" She grins wider, taking her comlink out of her satchel on her shoulder and slipping it into a pocket. "When it coms back, or we head inside to meet it, you should give it my com channel," she suggests. "I'm running on 207928C. It's not encrypted, but it's better than the nothing we have at the moment," she adds.

She takes a moment to look all around them again, trying to make sure no one is coming up on them stealthily again.
(Listen and Spot both at +0, but persistance pays off.)


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 20, 2005)

OOC: Might as well get Femi up off his butt and moving while I have the chance. He's got a little ground to cover.

Cognitive Processing
Extend communication antenna.
Uploading data to transmission buffer 17.8-A
Transmitting message (channel #823476A)
Awaiting reply (channel #823476A)

While continuing to listen to the human soldier describe his relationship with his firearm, DRK-1X extends its communications antenna and silently transmits a message along the same frequency it noted the cerean was using to talk to his master during the battle. _Report: An unidentified Sith is engaged in battle against a squad of eight republic troopers on the east side of the building. The west facing facade of the building has sustained extensive damage from an unidentified source. Building contents appear undamaged. Allies are located nearby. No apparent hazards lie between your position and the building. Instructions: Advance quickly towards the west facing facade of the building. Exercise stealth and caution in your approach. Please acknowledge._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 21, 2005)

Dofina looked at Felia before nodding. "Perhaps it was fortuitous afterall that you came here. And I was thinking you just wanted my money. " The sarcasm dripped from the Nemoidian's mouth. "Let's just hope that X can get us in there before the others find their way in. 

Quickly, a response comes into X's antenna array. "Are you sure it's safe? I don't think I can handle fighting a Sith. Not alone anyway." Femi's voiced was cracked, realizing that he may never see his master again. X hears a deep sigh and Femi speaks again with renewed fervor. "I'll be there as soon as I can. Femi out."

As the message finishes, X spots a heat bloom coming from the cargo doors and it is growing larger by the moment. Someone is trying to melt their way in!


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 21, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: The male cerean Jedi is en route to hangar 17B.
Datum: The unidentified Sith is using his/her lightsaber to gain entry to hangar 17B.
Proposition: The unidentified Sith has defeated the eight republic troopers.
Proposition: A violent altercation is imminent.
Threat index: 83.6%
Emotive Node: Anxiety 38.9%; Uncertainty 24.4%; Resolve 21.6%; Frustration 15.1%.
Uploading data to transmission buffer 17.8-A
Transmitting message (channel #823476A)
Awaiting reply (channel #823476A)

DRK-1X silently transmits a reply to the cerean's message. _Correction: The unidentified Sith appears to have defeated the eight republic troopers and is currently attempting to burn through the east facing facade of the building. Proposition: A violent altercation may be imminent. Statement: One non-clone male human ally is on site with me. Defending the contents of this building are essential for our imminent departure from this system. Instruction: Proceed with extreme caution._

Cognitive Processing
Uploading data to vocabulator data buffer 18B
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-6.5m.,Y=-12.4m., Z=-0.5m., V=10.67m./second]

Interrupting whatever the armored soldier might be saying, the diminutive probe droid once more speaks in its whisper-soft mechanical voice. _Statement: An unidentified Sith has defeated eight republic troopers and is currently attempting to burn through the eastern cargo doors of this building. A violent altercation may be imminent. Your counter-terms are acceptable. We are in agreement. A male cerean Jedi is en route to help reinforce our position. Defending these vessels is essential for our imminent departure from this system. Instruction: Take cover and proceed with extreme caution._ The droid then spins in place and zips away from the armored human towards the nearest computer console desk.

OOC: On the map, there seems to be two large computer consoles, one next to each ship. Since I believe DRK-1X and Tal were next to the blue ship, I want to zip over to that console and use it's keypad/computer-hookup to try and slice the hangar's automated security system (Computer Use +14, taking 10 if the DC is lower than 24 or rolling if it's higher). DRK-1X will try using the codes its Mistress sent to her, since she said they would "get us out of here". I'm hoping that DRK-1X's familiarity with Dofina, this hangar's security system and her often used computer passcodes will give DRK-1X a circumstance bonus to bypass any lock-out that may be in place. If possible, DRK-1X will reprogram the hangar's sentry guns to target the Sith (using the holo-image it recorded of the Sith as a visual reference) and to henceforth accept 1X's instructions via comlink. If the security system is damaged and/or inoperative, DRK-1X will instead take cover behind some ductwork along the ceiling above the doors (preferably out of the Sith's reach once he/she enters) and target the Sith's entry point.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 21, 2005)

_Your sarcasm's dripping, Dofina_, Felia thinks to herself. ..._Let me get you a mop_.
"Your money is the least of my concerns at the moment, chancelor. Getting us both out of here is top priority. Maybe once we're in hyperspace we can resume negotiations," Felia smirks softly, her eyes showing her heart isn't in it.

She listens for a moment, cocking her head to the side, her expression serious once again. "The blaster fire's stoped. The Clones must have beaten your sith droid. Not good," she says, worry in her voice and on her face, having no idea just how wrong she is. 

OOC: I'm assuming that the sounds of blaster fire would carry far enough for Tac to hear them, and that if the sith is cutting into the hangar the clones are dead and, thusly, not shooting. I'll edit if these assumptions are off.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 22, 2005)

Molten ferrasteel dripped to the floor near the cargo entrance as the edge of a blood-red saber blade appeared inside the ruined doors. In moments, the owner of the blade would be through. 

Tal ducks behind some cargo crates as the small droid flies quickly to the computer console. As soon as it approaches, the data that was transmitted to him activates and a technical readout of the ship appears on the screen. Apparently it has been fueled recently and its damaged hyperdrive hastily repaired. X soon finds however that this terminal is a closed system. It is directly attached to the ship and does not access the hangar except for maintenance schedules. He seals up the ship and warms up its shields.

Dofina somewhat is taken aback by Felia's comment. She was not used to being harassed for money like this, but at the moment, more important to her was staying alive long enough to horde the money she did have. "My droid is not a... nevermind. You wouldn't understand anyway." Her blue-green face frowned a bit. "X is fully capable of protecting himself. Or at least keeping himself away from harm."

Suddenly the doors to the cargo area burst open causing X to instantly fly towards the other ship. Standing there is hairless grey-skinned female humanoid in dark robes carrying not one, but two red lit lightsabers. From the looks of it, her robes have taken more blaster damage than she did. A menacing glare calls Tal out from hiding. "Stand away from my ship," the creature hisses.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC: Is this a fairly accurate depiction of the double lightsaber wielding Sith?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 22, 2005)

Tal silently swears once more. _Sh*t. Glad that droid came to his senses and let me keep 'ol Viki._ Raising the blaster to his shoulder in a practiced movement, he drops to a knee behind the crates and fingers the firing stud on the well-kept T-21 and releasing a flurry of shots at the threatening Sith. _Get tham damn ship ready, droid. We're counting on you..._

ooc: I'm not quite clear on how this Multi/Auto/Rapidfire system works yet, but it looks like I can fire four shots at a +0 bonus? Is that right? BAB +3 means four at -3/-3/-3/-3, and +3 Dex makes it +0. If that's correct, I make four shots using Autofire, all at +0. 3d8 damage, 19 Crit, 40m range. My Initiative is +7, if you need it.


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 22, 2005)

Felia nods, consitering the neimodian's sith droid unimportant at the moment, esecially if it wasn't going to help them get into the hangar.  With a jedi behind them, and clone troopers storming the hangar, things are looking down.

"Does your ship have any automated defenses your droid could activate?" she asks. Without waiting for a response she adds, "you can use my comlink to give it the idea, if you don't think it'd think of it. She pulls her com out of her pocket, offering it to the chancelor. "It's not encrypted," she reminds the neimodian, "but that hardly matters at this point. If it could get inside and raise the shields, I doubt the clones could do much to stop it but call in reinforcements," she suggests. "Then all it needs to do is fly out and give us cover while we board." She watches the neimodian's blue-green face and goggle-like eyes, opening her mind to sense the emotions held within. (Empathy +0, Taking Ten and forcing a DC 11 Will save.)

"If we get out of this alive, you might want to look into a hidden droid-sized airlock for X. That would make things much easier if you ever needed to do this again," she offers with a smirk, trying to keep the mood from becoming too heavy.

OOC: Tac knows that keeping Dofina happy and calm is the best thing he can do at the moment, and the empathy check is the best way he can be best at that. It probably won't work, but you never know. It's only 2 vitality for a +2 to diplomacy, and he has 19 left after the last attempt. I'm assuming this happens just before or as Tal starts firing, so I haven't reacted to that yet. I assume we'll be able to hear it, and tell that it's comng from inside the hangar and not behind it. Ka-Femi-Odo should be coming up behind them soon, giving Tac a chance to figure out what a sith is and shine with the diplomacizing. Hopefully, we'll be on that ship soon.

If I was Tal, and the sith was demanding one of the two ships there, I'd be happy to give it first choice in exchange for not gutting me like a pig. Then again, I'm a coward.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC: Shadow, a few quick questions (I'm looking for options). From having scanned the computer console can DRK-1X determine whether the ship is code-locked? Since it seems linked to the ship, would it be possible to access the shipboard computer through the console? If so, does the ship have weapons capable of targeting the Sith? While originally observing the troopers who were fighting the Sith outside did DRK-1X identify any of them as Grenadier Troopers? Where in the hangar IS the computer that controls the hangar's automated sentry guns? What would be the DC of the Computer Use check to slice either the shipboard computers or the hangar's security system? I'll update my post once I get a response from Shadow.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll answer Ambrus' questions before I leave here and hopefully I'll be able to post the next part tonight when I return. Remember, this is my Friday to Saturday shift change. 

Ambrus:

[sblock]
The troopers outside were mostly firing blaster rifles. You didn't see any of them using grenades. 

Yes, the console gives you complete access to the ship and its onboard systems, however this ship is unarmed. It is meant as an escape vehicle, not a fighter. The shields on it are barely legal though... I'm still trying to figure out how you're going to fit everyone inside. As for it being locked, your presence near the console unlocked the ship. Those codes you were given were proximity lock keys. 

The other ships does have weapons however... Four turreted light blasters to be exact. The hangar console is in the upper area office. (The area near the stairs.) The Codes you have gave you complete access to the ship console. You would have to slice the hangar controls however. To do that, you either need Dofina or DC30... 
[/sblock]

Oh and yes, that is her, but with more robes... Not that any of you would know who she is...


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2005)

OOC: Now knowing how the hangar's computers work and the capabilities of the two vessels, I'm going to backtrack a bit to describe what DRK-1X did while at the first console and in the few moments before the Sith burnt through the loading dock door.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: The two computer consoles are linked to their respective vessels.
Datum: DRK-1X's presence activates the consoles and unlocks the vessel's controls.
Proposition: A violent altercation is imminent.
Threat index: 87.8%
Datum: This vessel has no weapons.
Datum: The freighter has four turret mounted light blasters.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 44.9%; Resolve 30.7%; Uncertainty 24.4%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Deploy scomp-link.
Raise the vessel's shields.
Relock the vessel's controls.
Log off from the computer console.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=0m.,Y=-12.4m., Z=-0.5m., V=10.67m./second]

It's three unblinking optical sensors quickly scan the readouts flashing across the console's screen. In the blink of an eye, a black panel next to the droid's primary photorecptor flips up to reveal a computer interface probe. The probe quickly extends forward to marry itself to the console's interface port. A gentle hum can be heard as the port spins, indicating the droid has successfully linked to the computer. DRK-1X instructs the computer to raise the ship's shields, to relocks the vessel's controls and then it physically disconnects itself from the console. Just as large globs of molten metal are pouring forth from the widening hole in the loading dock's door, DRK-1X spins in place and tears across the hangar bay towards the second vessel's computer console.


			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Standing there is hairless grey-skinned female humanoid in dark robes carrying not one, but two red lit lightsabers. From the looks of it, her robes have taken more blaster damage than she did. A menacing glare calls Tal out from hiding. "Stand away from my ship," the creature hisses.



As the human soldier opens fire with his repeating blaster, the diminutive probe droid ducks beneath the aft portion of the freighter and glides over to the second computer console.

OOC: Since you stated that DRK-1X could make it from the console up to hide near the ceiling, I'm assuming that it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to assume a change of direction to take advantage of the new information you provided. Since the distances are similar, I estimate that 1X could make it past the half way point between the two consoles before the Sith enters the hangar as you described. If that's okay with you then DRK-1X will, on its turn, fly to the second console (as a move equivalent action, Speed 16 meters). I assume the console will activate automatically like the first one did (as a free action). 1X will then link up to the computer and instruct it to power up the freighter's four light blaster turrets (as a standard action, Computer Use +14).

If I understand this correctly, since the four light blasters are turreted, identical and share the same facing they're treated as adjoining weapons and can all be fired in any direction simultaneously by one user(CRB, p.212). On the following round, DRK-1X will switch to multifire mode (as a free action) and fire a total of eight shots (as a full round action) at the Sith (BAB +4, Dex +5, +1 Ship Size, -4 without the Starship Operations feat, -4 for multifire and the Sith receives a +12 to her Defense rating against the attacks for the freighter's size). By my math, I'll need to roll a natural twenty to score a hit on the Sith, but with eight attacks DRK-1X may just manage.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 23, 2005)

Taking no chances, Tal immediately opens fire on the Dark Jedi, her twin sabers easily deflecting the searing bolts headed in her direction. "I asked you once human. Don't make me ask you again." With that, the strange woman moved quickly towards the awaiting ship, knowing full well that she would be hard pressed to defend herself while trying to get onto the ship. Especially seeing that its shields were raised. 

DRK-1X was focused on his mission. He wanted to get the guns on the other ship active. He needed to get something for them to get out on and that Sith was going to be no help. Kicking in his repulsors, he raced to the other side of the hangar, allowing the code inside him to work its magic on the console. 

Outside, Felia hands her comlink to Dofina, who quickly speaks into it. "X! X can you hear me? What's going on in there? What's taking so long?"

Felia glowered at Dofina, wondering if her trust in the droid was misplaced, especially since her emotions were cold to the Force, almost as cold as the droids Dofina had worked with. "X knows what to do in this situation. As soon as he gives the signal, we'll be on our way." They were answered by the sound of blaster fire coming from the hangar. "X! What happened X?"

The Jedi Padawan... no, the fugitive Jedi Ka-Femi-Odo raced as fast as he could to the hangar. That droid was probably his only ticket out of here. Where they would go it didn't matter, as long as it kept the clones off their backs. He immediately came upon the sound of blaster fire coming from somewhere inside. 

Tal's comlink buzzes. "Sir, we heard blaster fire, do you require assistance?"

[sblock]

Okay, initiative order... Note: edited prior post to X's actions. 

Tal (26)- Opens fire from behind cover at the Sith. Four shots at +0. (Yes, you calculated correctly.) 6, 8, 8, 16 vs. Def 19(ff). 

Dark Jedi (22)- Fighting defensively (Def 24),  double move closer to the ship. Free action to speak. 

Tac (17)- Empathy 10. Dofina Will Save: 9+6= 15 vs. DC 11. Uses 2 VP, has 17 VP remaining. 

DRK-1X (16)- Even starting from the halfway point, 16 meters is just a bit short of the console. Remember the scale is 4m per square. You only need to be within 2 meters to start the thing recognizing the data, but to hook up, you'll have to be closer. I double moved you to get that far so that can happen on the next round. Also note that it will take a move action to power up the weapons too. Therefore you will be able to fire in two rounds, (After the next one), If you want to continue that course of action. When that happens though, I fear for Tal.... 

Clones (14)- Patrolling

Dofina (13)- Takes the Comlink and attempts to contact X. Move action and free action. 

Femi (13)- Arrives near other side of building. Force Stealth still active. 

Clone Sgt (5)- Patrolling


[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> I double moved you to get that far so that can happen on the next round. Also note that it will take a move action to power up the weapons too. Therefore you will be able to fire in two rounds, (After the next one), If you want to continue that course of action.



OOC: Previous post edited. Darn. I could have sworn you'd said the scale was 2 meters per square... I'm aware that it'll require a move action to power up the weapons, but even so, I'll still have a standard action left with which to fire the guns, albeit not in multifire mode. So DRK-1X can still make four attacks against the Sith this round. Everyone just pray I roll a natural 20. Tal run away! BTW, what is the damage for the onboard blasters, 4d10x2? Does the ship have a fire-control computer bonus?

Cognitive Processing
Establishing computer interface.
Interface successful.
Access granted.
Activating ship's systems.
Diverting all power to ship's weapons.
Activate Targeting computer.
Tracking Target.
Fire all weapons.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 44.9%; Resolve 34.7%; Uncertainty 20.4%.
Receiving transmission (encrypted channel #782364B).

As this second console's screen flash to life DRK-1X drives it's probe into the console's interface port. A flood of ones and zeroes stream through the link as the diminutive probe droid orders the freighter's power systems to begin charging its four light blasters. Reaching out with its consciousness, DRK-1X takes direct control of the freighter's targeting computer and, as if they were an extension of its body, brings the vessel's cannons to bear on the Sith. Suddenly the freighter's cannons unleash a hail of blaster fire through the hangar.


> "X! X can you hear me? What's going on in there? What's taking so long? X! What happened X?"



Cognitive Processing
Uploading data to transmission buffer 45D-5
Transmitting report (encrypted channel #782364B)
Awaiting reply (encrypted channel #782364B)

DRK-1X's whisper-soft mechanical voice issues from the borrowed comlink. _Report: I can hear you mistress Dofina. The hangar's automated defenses are inexplicably inactive. Both vessels appear undamaged and are responding to my commands. I have negotiated an alliance with the unidentified human male. He has agreed to aid us in exchange for safe passage out of this system. The unidentified female human Sith has apparently defeated the eight republic troopers and has gained entry to the hangar by melting a hole through the loading dock doors. She has falsely claimed ownership of your transport vessel and has ordered the human male to distance himself from it. I have locked your transport vessel and activated its shields to protect it. The human male has initiated a violent altercation by firing upon the female Sith with his light repeating blaster but has so far failed to successfully damage her. She is closing with him and appears to intend to damage him with her two lightsabers. I have contacted the cerean male Jedi and he is en route towards the hangar. I am currently linked to your freighter's targeting computer and am opening fire upon the female Sith with the freighter's weapons. Inquiry: What are the passcodes for the hangar's main computer? What are your orders mistress?_

OOC: I realize that DRK-1X can't convey all of that information in one round; I just intend to have it keep babbling as fast as it can over the next few rounds until the message is complete. You can figure out for yourself what Dofina and Tac hear and when. BTW, unless they're unique creations of yours, would it be possible for you to identify the two ships for us? Being a very visual person I'd like to be able to try and find pictures of the ships. If they are unique creations, could you describe them?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 23, 2005)

For Ambrus:

[sblock]

Ship data: 
Name: _Geth Hound_
Class: _Aerion_, space transport
Size: Small (20 meters long)
Hyperdrive: x1.5
Crew: 1 to 2 (Normal +2)
Passengers: 4
Cargo Capacity: 110kg
Consumables: 1 month
Cost: Not for sale
Initiative: +3 (+1 size, +2 crew)
Maneuver: +3 (+1 size, +2 crew)
Maximum Speed in Space: Ramming (10 squares per action)
Atmospheric Speed: 1180 km/h (20 squares per action)
Defense: 21 (+1 size, +10 armor)
Shield Points: 150 (DR20)
Hull Points: 100 (DR20)
Weapons: None
Description: This ship looks like an oversized fighter craft, complete with standard single person controls and interfaces. The extra space is used for passengers and a small amount of cargo. Any other left over space has illegal shielding equipment stuffed in it.

Ship data: 
Name: _Easy Credder_
Class: _Loomis_, space transport
Size: Small (26 meters long)
Hyperdrive: x3
Crew: 3 to 4 (Normal +2)
Passengers: 2
Cargo Capacity: 100 metric tons
Consumables: 6 months
Cost: Not for sale
Initiative: +3 (+1 size, +2 crew)
Maneuver: +3 (+1 size, +2 crew)
Maximum Speed in Space: Cruising (4 squares per action)
Atmospheric Speed: 480 km/h (8 squares per action)
Defense: 21 (+1 size, +10 armor)
Shield Points: 150 (DR20)
Hull Points: 150 (DR20)
Weapons: Light Blaster Cannons (4) Fire Arc: Turret (4) Attack Bonus: +5 (+1 size, +2 crew, +2 fire control) Damage: 1d10x2 Multifire.
Description: This is a space cow. A box that flies. Dofina created it to be inconspicuous. The only problem with that is the (again) illegal shields. And no, these are light blaster cannons, not full blaster cannons... 

I know, they're not the greatest, but I don't want you guys having too good a ship. Yet....

[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

Tal thinks quickly as the dark woman moves effortlessly through the hail of fire he sent her way. _One shot or ten, I'm not hitting her like that. She's too slippery. I can't let her get close enough to get those lightsabers in me..._

He backs away quickly, moving rapidly back from his position towards the other vessel. The clone Sergeant's voice cackles in his communicator.



			
				Clone Sgt. said:
			
		

> "Sir, we heard blaster fire, do you require assistance?"




_Dammit. If they show up, that 'saber wielding monster'll take them out, and we'll just be caught in the crossfire. Better off it they stay outta the way._ "Negative, Sergeant! Continue your sweep to the west. A wounded Seperatist told me there is another bunker .5 klicks due SW. Patrol the area and report. Remar out."

Aiming more carefully this time, Tal squeezes off a single shot, hoping his shot proves accurate.

ooc: Move action to go north towards the other ship and attack with a single shot at +6 attack, 3d8 damage, 19 Crit. I'd appreciate if you could roll for me, shadow.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 26, 2005)

Deciding that he was better off staying as far away as possible from those lightsabers, Tal backpedalled and opened fire. A well placed shot narrowly grazed the woman and her once mocking face became a frown of disappointment. Tal was not able to see this as his comlink buzzed so he could hear the Clone Sergeant acknowledge the orders they were just given.

The Sith suddenly changed her mind, seeing that the ship's shield was up and decided to take the back route, going to the console, but her activity was interrupted by particle bolts erupting all around her from the other ship. The explosions caught her off guard and she barely was able to deflect away the worst of it. 

Dofina and Felia listen as X explains some of the circumstances inside. "Report: I can hear you mistress Dofina. The hangar's automated defenses are inexplicably inactive. Both vessels appear undamaged and are responding to my commands." Dofina knew more was coming and decided to wait to see what else the droid found out. _At least the ships were okay._

Femi ran as fast as he could along the side of the building. He then reached the edge of the entrance and cautiously peeked around it. Not seeing anyone, he prepared to try and enter the door. 

[sblock]

Tal (26)- Moves north 10 meters and shoots at the Sith. Nat. 19 Confirm: 12+6= 18 vs. DC24 Hit. Dmg: 16. Sith has 30 VP remaining. 

Dark Jedi (22)- Fighting defensively (Def 24), Double moves towards console.

Tac (17)- Awaiting more information.... (I'll edit the post if you decide you want to do something this round.)

DRK-1X (16)- Charges guns on ship, fires... (see your prior post for numbers) Atk1: 11+2= 13 vs. Def 36. Atk2: 10+2= 12 vs. Def 36. Atk3: 20 Confirm: 8+2= 10 vs. Def 36 Dmg: 14 Sith has 16 VP remaining. Atk4: 13+2= 15 vs. Def 36. 

Clones (14)- Following Sgt....

Dofina (13)- Hears partial report. Decides to wait to hear the rest of it before continuing. 

Femi (13)- Runs straight to side of building near entrance. 

Clone Sgt (5)- Acknowledges orders. Patrolling. 

You guys soooo lucked out.... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 26, 2005)

OOC: I'll eventually have to change my report to Dofina as the rounds continue to ensure that it remains accurate.

Cognitive Processing
Threat Index: 72.6%
Emotive Node: Resolve 42.1%; Anxiety 32.9%; Uncertainty 25%.
Re-lock the vessel's controls.
Log off from the computer console.
Retract scomp-link.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-1.5m.,Y=-0.6m., Z=0m., V=0.33m./second]
Tracking target.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+1.5m.,Y=+61.3m., Z=+4.1m., V=10.67m./second]
Transmitting report (encrypted channel #782364B)

Seeing that it had successfully grazed the female Sith with the Easy Credder's blasters, DRK-1X issues a quick order to the vessel's computer instructing it to re-lock its controls. The diminutive probe droid then disconnects itself from the console and drifts gently backwards reorienting its sensors to track the Sith's movements. As she moves, DRK-1X's repulsorlift engine surges to life with a soft buzzing sound as the diminutive droid streaks across the hangar, gently angling it's ascent to end up behind a support truss near the ceiling and close to its mark. All the while it continues to urgently transmit it's report to its mistress while she hides safely outside.

OOC: DRK-1X ended its turn last round by re-locking the vessel (as a free action) and then moving backward away from the console (two-meter step towards the east).

At the beginning of its turn in the following round, DRK-1X is going to watch which direction the Sith moves on her turn and then run (up to 64 meters as a full round action) to end up at the ceiling (5 meters up) above the Sith or as close as possible, and taking cover behind some ductwork to hide again (assuming she spotted DRK-1X flying across the hangar).


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 26, 2005)

Felia listens to 1X reply over the comlink, and the blaster fire ringing out from the hangar, suprised that the droid was able to sound so deadpan calm when what close to so much hot light. She can see Dofina's relief playing across her blue-green face, and wonders if it might be a bit premature.

_So we have an non-clone soldier hiding somewhere in the area, a hangar full of clones blasting at that little probe droid, a pack of clones somewhere outside, and a jedi stalking around somewhere,_ she thought gravely to herself, sighing deeply._ What did I do to diserve this?_ She only hoped that X was quick enough to get the shields up and get out to save them._
_


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

_Huh. Look at that! I hit her!_ Tal is smiling up at where he thinks the droid might be when suddenly the other ship's defensive blasters open up with a barrage of bolts, once again hitting the Sith. Ducking behind a nearby crate, Tal looks over to see her hit by one of the blasts, a look of shock on her face. _Looks like the droid's got some shooting skills, too._ He continues to walk back towards the hole blasted in the wall, careful to keep his foe in his field of fire. Once again, he squeezes the trigger, this time opting for a barrage of his own.

ooc: Move back another 10m and as many times as I can with a standard action. Sorry, everyone, I don't have my book handy to determine that.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 27, 2005)

Bobitron, are you moving back towards the ship or twoards the hole in the wall? Your description seems to contradict your OOC... If Bobitron replies tonight, I'll try to get this round up, but I do have to go to bed early tonight. Oh and Ambrus, yes that was a free action to lock it up again.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Bobitron, are you moving back towards the ship or twoards the hole in the wall? Your description seems to contradict your OOC...






			
				Bob said:
			
		

> He continues to walk back towards the hole blasted in the wall...




ooc: Sorry, I will head due west towards the wall with the hole, so long as I can keep the Sith in my sights.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: Just a suggestion Bobitron; shoot and then move rather than the opposite to avoid the increased range penalty.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 27, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> OOC: Just a suggestion Bobitron; shoot and then move rather than the opposite to avoid the increased range penalty.




ooc: Yeah, what he said!


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 28, 2005)

Another blaster bolt is defleted away from the Sith as Tal starts making his way towards the large still-smoking hole in the wall. Seemingly undaunted by this last one, she deactivates one of her lightsabers and presses a button on her belt. A blue bubble shimmers to life around her and the console she just arrived at. With her now empty hand, she then reaches into her cloak for something, glowering at the black sphere of annoyance as it disappears into the ceiling pipes above her. "Your Mistress was kind enough to give me the codes to these ships, droid. I hope for your sake she doesn't live to regret that decision."

Outside, Dofina listens as X's message continues. "I have negotiated an alliance with the unidentified human male. He has agreed to aid us in exchange for safe passage out of this system. The unidentified female human Sith has.."

The last part of X's message changed Dofina's expressionless face to something reminiscient of a puzzle trying to figure itself out. "No, that can't be right. Not _her_. She is supposed to be dead. Dofina then quickly speaks into the comlink. "X! End report. Do not attempt to approach that woman. She will destroy you and anyone attempting to stop her." She then looks at Felia. "We have to help X, I don't want that _kerremick_ killing X! Dofina then starts moving towards the hangar. 

On the other side, the Jedi Padawan Femi was attempting with no success to enter the personnel door and then decides to start heading towards the cargo area. 

[sblock]

Tal (26)- Shoots at the Sith, Atk: 14+6= 20 vs. Def 24, then moves southwest 10 meters. 

Dark Jedi (22)- Fighting defensively (Def 24), Moves to Console, Activates personal shield. 

Tac (17)- Contemplating his fate.... 

DRK-1X (16)- Climbs into the ceiling rafters as fast as his little boosters will allow. Hiding and attempting to Move Silently up there. 

Clones (14)- Delaying to follow Sgt....

Dofina (13)- Hears more of report. Wants to head in after X. 

Femi (13)- Runs straight to side of building near entrance.

Clone Sgt (5)- Acknowledges orders. Patrolling.

[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Jul 28, 2005)

As the droid speaks through the comlink, Felia listens intently. _That solder negotiated an alliance with the droid? Maybe he's a local, trying to get off planet like this,_ she thinks. When the droid gets to the part about the sith and Dofina's expression changes, she watches curiously, and when the neimodian interrupts and practically shouts into the comlink she tenses and looks around nervously.


			
				Dofina said:
			
		

> "We have to help X, I don't want that kerremick killing X!"



After Dofina speaks, Felia blinks in suprise as she watches as the neimodian breaks cover and brazenly approach the hangar. Sighing to herself, she hurries after her. _If only to retrieve my comlink_, she tells herself.
"Chancelor, wait.. If you're worried about the kerremick destroying your droid, wouldn't it put *us* in danger to go there, too?" She keeps a step behind the neimodian, looking around for clone troopers as her hand returns to the interior of her satchel to rest on the handle of her hold-out blaster. "What in the galaxy is a kerremick, anyway?" she asks the neimodian, trying hard to keep the mixture of fear and annoyance she's feeling from her voice.

OOC: Full move to follow Dofina, listening and spotting all around with her +0 modifiers, and using a free action to draw a weapon while moving, but keeping it concealed in her satchel (as long as Star Wars doesn't have the BAB 1+ requirement on that action, in which case she'll spend the move acton later.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 29, 2005)

Femi looks at the saber dangling from his belt and then at the door, briefly trying to calculate the pros and cons of igniting it and burning through the door.  Sighing in frustration, Femi shakes his head and moves towards the cargo area, taking advantage of any and all cover as he moves.  He continues masking his presence through the force so as not to be detected by the dark jedi that could be lurking nearby.  He keeps his eyes open as he moves, looking for any signs of trouble and also any potential easy access points to the building.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 29, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Your Mistress was kind enough to give me the codes to these ships, droid. I hope for your sake she doesn't live to regret that decision."



Cognitive Processing
Transmitting report (encrypted channel #782364B)
Datum: The unidentified human female has Mistress Dofina's passcodes.
Tracking target.
Proposition: The human female will use the passcodes to gain access to the Geth Hound.
Establishing target lock.
Fire blaster can...


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "X! End report. Do not attempt to approach that woman. She will destroy you and anyone attempting to stop her."



Algorithmic Node: Emergency obeisance override.
Transmission terminated.
Heuristic Node: Override. Mistress Dofina requires critical information.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Obeisance protocols take priority.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 42.1%, Frustration 30.4%; Anxiety 21.1%; Resolve 6.4%.
Fire blaster cannon (Y/N)?

DRK-1X, having taken cover behind the ductwork above the Sith, has its small blaster cannon trained on the grey skinned woman uncertain of how to proceed. It focuses its sensors on the Sith and the computer console she's working on, deliberately watching the woman work. With the passcodes in hand she'd unlock the ship's controls and attempt to steal its Mistress' vessel. The Geth Hound was it's Mistress' and 1X's allies best chance of escaping the republic occupied planet. From behind cover, the diminutive probe droid opens fire on the Sith desperately trying to penetrate her protective shield.

OOC: Dunno if this is suicide or not, but no guts no glory.  
I'm not familiar with the personal shield generator device the Sith is using, but I'm assuming that it can't be very powerful if it's light enough to be mounted on her belt and generating a field large enough to cover the entire computer console. A DR 3 shield generator built for a droid weighs 10 Kg. DRK-1X will watch attentively (Spot +15) what the Sith is doing on her action and activate its holorecorder (only if it's a free action) and fire its light blaster twice from behind cover (+9/+9, 3d6 damage). To satisfy it's Mistress' order, it'll then end its turn by taking a two meter step towards the south-west while remaining behind some ductwork. (I assume DRK-1X is starting directly above the Sith in her square, 5 meters up). BTW Shadow, is the ship's hatch on the port side (facing south) or on the starboard side?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 29, 2005)

Tal grimaces as the woman activates the shield. _Damn. Now she'll be even harder to hit,_ he thinks glumly. _Gotta keep her on her toes, though._

He carefully aims and fires off another four shots.

ooc: Fire at +0/+0/+0/+0. I also didn't notice that Tal had moved on the new map, did he?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 30, 2005)

A hail of blaster fire from Tal and X is easily deflected by the Sith's new protection. X's recorder zooms in and sees that she has removed a small cylindrical device and inserts it into the access receptacle. Moments later, the shimmering surrounding the Geth Hound disappears as its shield is lowered along with the ramp, which faces towards the blasted wall. X also spots a small timer on the device, which the Sith has apparently decided not to remove as she begins to move towards the open ship. 

Outside, Felia and Dofina run towards the hangar, Dofina barely stopping to answer Felia's question. "It means bad female in our language. Your language has no words for it." After taking another breath, Dofina continues. "She doesn't want the ship, she just wants what's on it. That's why I told X to stop. If we don't get in her way, she will leave us alone." Tac gets a feeling that this is not entirely true and that Dofina is definately hiding something. 

Meanwhile, on the other side, Ka-Femi heads further down the side of the building, hearing more blaster fire from inside of it. He sees the cargo area and notices that part of the door has been melted open. 

[sblock]

Tal (26)- Fires at the Sith, Atk: 17, 9, 13, 11 vs. Def 24. Yes, you actually did move. Since you were going towards the blast crater, some of your movement was diagonal. 10 meters is only two and a half squares on the map. 

Dark Jedi (22)- Spot: 9+1= 10 vs. Hide 12(t10+22-20). Activates code. Deactivates ship's shield.  Hatch opens. 

Tac (17)- Runs 40 meters to keep up with Dofina. 

DRK-1X (16)- Note: the personal shield is actually of Sith design. The belt is the main part, the rest is, well, a part of her. It models the one located on certain rollie-pollie droids, but is adjustable. Each size increase decreases the protection it gives. Of course, X would be unaware of this as of yet...  X Fires two blasts: 15+9= 24 vs. Def 22. Dmg: 3-DR6= -3. (Note: I was surprised too when I rolled three ones....) Atk2: 11+9= 20 vs. Def 22. Moves 2 meters SW. Spot: 11+15= 26 vs. DC20. Note: The ramp opens like a mouth, towards the front of the ship. Kind of like a Lambda-class shuttle. 

Dofina (13)- Keeps moving to hangar. Runs 40 meters. 

Femi (13)- Keeps moving along the side of the building. 

The clones have been taken care of by Tal. They probably won't be appearing again.... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 30, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: DRK-1X has scored a direct hit against the unidentified female human.
Datum: Negligible damage inflicted.
Heuristic Node: Execute tactical analysis.
Processing.
At current strength, the unidentified female human's energy shield will harmlessly
dissipate an estimated 57.14% of DRK-1X's blaster energy output.
Emotive Node: Frustration 38.7%; Uncertainty 29.1%; Resolve 22.7%; Anxiety 9.5%.
Datum: Female human has successfully gained access to the Geth Hound's computer.
Datum: Female human has successfully deactivated the Geth Hound's shields.
Datum: Female human has successfully deployed the Geth Hound's access ramp.
Proposition: The female human will now attempt to board the Geth Hound.
Proposition: The female human has sabotaged the Geth Hound's external control console.
Proposition: The female human's shortest trajectory to the Geth Hound's access ramp
will bring her into proximity of the human male.
Proposition: The male human will attempt to prevent the female human's theft of the Geth Hound.
Proposition: The female human will once again attempt to engage the male human in melee combat.
Emotive Node: Resolve 41.1%; Desperation 32.9%; Anxiety 26%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=12.3m.,Y=-10.6m., Z=0m., V=5.33m./second]
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=1.2m.,Y=-1.4m., Z=-4.3m., V=5.33m./second]
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=9.6m.,Y=-4.3m., Z=0m., V=5.33m./second]
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=1.3m.,Y=-1.7m., Z=+1.3m., V=5.33m./second]

DRK-1X abandons its current offensive tactic against the Sith, rotates its external sensor pods to continue watching the woman while simultaneously spinning its entire spherical body around. Keeping to the concealing shadows, the diminutive probe droid heads south-west as it skirts the various ducts and pipes along the ceiling before quickly dropping behind the cargo containers. Stopping a meter short of the ground, 1X continues its south west trajectory, passing the Geth Hound's forward landing strut before angling up into the now open access hatch on the vessel's underbelly (double move action, 30 meters, -5 to Move Silently and Hide skill checks).

OOC: If I understand correctly, the Geth Hound's access hatch is on it's underbelly, somewhere just behind the cockpit. By my count, DRK-1X should be able to reach that spot with a meter or two of movement to spare.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 31, 2005)

You are correct, Ambrus. X will be able to reach and enter the ship with a double move.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 1, 2005)

Tal fires once more before retreating further towards the blast-damaged wall. 

ooc: Fire once, +6 attack, 3d8 damage, 19 Crit.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2005)

Femi will continue down the side of the building towards the door that is partially melted.  Hearing the blaster fire, he picks up his pace to get to the opening.  He will continue to mask his presence through the force.  Once at the melted area he will take a close look at it, trying to determine if it was caused by a lightsaber.  Regardless of the answer, he will then cautiously step through the melted opening.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 3, 2005)

Felia sprints after the neimodian, her doubt in the chancelor's words mingling in her mind with the suprise of seeing a neimodian run. Swallowing her questions to conserve air as she exerts herself, she remains silent, running into who knows what, and hoping to get out of it alive.

OOC: Tac will run after Dofina and keep his eyes open for those clone soldiers or other threats coming at them as they cross out in the open, under the floodlights. Mental note: aquire a silent way of taking out lightsources for the next time we need to sneak around at night on a hostile world.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 3, 2005)

The Sith is caught in Tal's blaster fire as she makes an impossible leap over the crates and breaks into a run towards the awaiting ship. The bolt is absorbed however by the now smaller blue bubble that surrounds her. She then grimaces as the dark droid beats her into the ship. 

Dofina and Felia run further, now able to see that the hole in the side of the hangar was indeed caused by some explosion. Dofina simply shakes her head and continues running. 

Femi catches a glimpse of the melted doors as he passes into them. No weapon he knows would destroy a door so cleanly, unless it was a lightsaber. As he enters the hangar, he sees a human soldier firing on what appears to be a Jedi woman holding a lit red lightsaber and encased in some sort of glowing shield. She is running inside the sleek looking ship that Femi now sees. He also now notices the gaping hole in the other side of the building. 


[sblock]
Tal (26)- Fires at the Sith, Atk: 3+6= 9 vs. Def 22. Moves 10 meters. 

Dark Jedi (22)- Spends Dark Side Force Point, gains +23 to all actions this round. Leaps over crates, Jump 11+10+23= 44. Run action towards ship. 

Tac (17)- Runs 40 meters to keep up with Dofina.

DRK-1X (16)- Moves 30 meters, Hiding and Moving Silently. Enters ship. 

Dofina (13)- Runs 40 meters towards hangar.

Femi (13)- Moves and enters hangar. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2005)

OOC: For Shadow[sblock]Since I'm away on vacation at my parents' place and don't have my Star Wars books with me, I can't read up on force points or dark force points. I'm sorry if I'm in error or am missing something (if so just ignore me) but if the only effect of the dark force point the Sith spent is to grant her a +23 bonus to all actions, like you said, I'm afraid I don't see how she's managing to reach the ship's hatch in one round. There are a few problems as I see it; again please excuse me if I'm missing something.

One can only run in a straight line so it isn't usually possible to perform a full-round run action while also executing a long jump. Also, distance moved by jumping is counted against your normal maximum movement in a round. Effectively, if you take a double move action you can only traverse a distance equal to twice your base speed. Even if your jump skill-check allows you to jump further than double your base speed, you end your turn in the air and have to complete your jump as part of your next turn. The rules are set up like that so that high strength soldiers with full ranks in Jump can't simply circumvent their movement limits by hopping around all the time. Finally, since the Sith was in back of the console and couldn't get a running start she was essentially performing a standing long jump, which doubles the DC of her long jump (or effectively halves the overall distance she can jump). She could cover about 6 or 7 meters with each leap, but would have to leap-frog about three times to bound over all the crates in her way. She could do it all in one round, but she'd be limited to her usual maximum speed of 20 meters as she would in a regular double move action. By my count, she'd end her turn having landed just behind the final crate, but still a few meters away from the ship's hatch. Am I making sense?  [/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 3, 2005)

For Ambrus:
[sblock]
Run is a full round action, you are correct, but jumping can be done as a part of movement. Her jump allowed her to jump on top of the crates and run along them to the front of the hatch (she is not actually on the ship yet). She did however move in a straight line, which satisfies the run condition. I spent most of the night trying to figure out how I could get her there. Her jump check is normally not spectacular, at least not for her level, and it certainly would not allow her a standard jump check to get beyond the console and onto the crates, thus, the Force Point for a temp boost. Besides, I did let you beat her to the ship  I'll read again and see if I missed something though.... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2005)

For Shadow:
[sblock]I don't think a person can move a short distance, change direction and then run to the limit of their speed x4 as part of the same run action. Although it may be possible to jump in a straight line as part of a run, say across a narrow chasm, and keep running on the other side I don't believe the straight line rule is meant to ignore vertical shifts in height. The straight line rule is supposed to encompass the vertical plane as well as the horizontal. Even flying creatures can run x4 while flying, but even they need to respect the straight-line rule and so can't ignore changes in altitude while "running". Even if all the containers are the same height and it'd be possible to run across their tops in a straight line, jumping up several meters onto the containers and back down represents three shifts in direction: first a diagonal move up and forward to reach the top of the first crate, then shifting to a flat horizontal trajectory to run across the container-tops, then diagonally back down to the ground and then back to running horizontally on the ground. You're the GM though and you can interpret the rules that way if you like; I'm just giving you my two cents on the matter.
[/sblock]OOC: DRK-1X's actions will depend on what the Sith does next. If by 1X's turn the Sith hasn't yet climbed onto the Geth Hound's access ramp then it'll move towards the controls and interface with the ship's computer (as a two meter step if necessary). 1X will then raise the access ramp to seal the hatch (as a move equivalent action) and raise the Geth Hound's shields (as a free action). Finally, DRK-1X will (as a standard action) change the computer's pass-codes so only it can access the ship's computer.

If, on the other hand, the Sith tries to move past DRK-1X to board the ship and provokes an attack of opportunity while doing so then 1X will attempt to jab her with its electroshock probe (electroshock probe, +7 melee touch attack, stun organics) as she passes it. If it succeeds in stunning her and she thus fails to board the ship then 1X will proceed with it's turn as detailed above. Even if the shock only succeeds in dazing her for a round it should provide 1X with the time it requires to seal up the ship. If it fails to strike the Sith and she does successfully board the ship, then afterwards on its own turn, 1X will target the Sith with its light blaster, switch it to its stun setting (as a free action) and attempt to shoot her (light blaster, +13 ranged attack, stun DC 15). The droid will then try and hide behind a seat or some other cover in the cockpit (as a move action to).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 5, 2005)

Umm... guys? Where'd everybody go? I was hoping to get you guys on the ship soon. Hopefully before this weekend ends as that is when I will be leaving....


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 5, 2005)

Tal spots the Jedi as he enters the room and lifts the heavy barrel of the T-21 towards the ceiling. Lifting up a hand in salute at the newcomer, he motions toward the ship where the Sith and droid have entered and shouts out "We have to stop that woman!" Then he rushes toward the hatch where they entered, hoping that the Jedi accepts him as an ally and not a foe. Once he sees the woman's lit lightsaber, he has second thoughts and stands his ground, firing a barrage of bolts at her.

ooc: Fire four shots, all at +0.

Sorry about that, Shadow. I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 5, 2005)

Felia continues after the neimodian chancelor, inspecting the blast damage as she runs. Hearing a new voice from inside the hangar she falters for a half second, picking up the pace to catch up with Dofina as she recovers, hoping that she can get the fighting to end once she's inside, and that she can find out what this 'kerremick' is about.

OOC: Hopefully this round Tac will get to the opening and will be able to see inside. I wonder what the sith woman is trying to get. I hope she doesn't bisect 1X.  Sorry for the delay, Shadow. I've been expecting everyone else to post more, but I guess I can't do that too long, even if I have nothing but "I keep doing blah" to say. I'll be more on the ball. I keep running. More will follow once Tac can see inside. I'm hoping to get in and use some Friendship, taking 10 for a 15, to make hostile people unfriendly and more willing to be diplomacized.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 5, 2005)

> Tal spots the Jedi as he enters the room and lifts the heavy barrel of the T-21 towards the ceiling. Lifting up a hand in salute at the newcomer, he motions toward the ship where the Sith and droid have entered and shouts out "We have to stop that woman!" Then he rushes toward the hatch where they entered, hoping that the Jedi accepts him as an ally and not a foe.




Femi nods indicating that he understands.  With a resigned look, he pulls his lightsaber from his belt, ignites it and then moves forward towards the ship's hatch.  He knew that this ship might be his only way off the planet safely.  He didn't look forward to facing a dark jedi in a duel and could only hope that any allies gained here would be enough of an edge to keep him alive and defeat the threat.

OOC:  Femi will drop Force Stealth, figuring that he probably doesn't need to worry about it much anymore.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 5, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ooc: Tal will move at his maximim rate towards the ship's hatch.



Bobitron, it seems to me that Tal is only 12 meters from the Sith. If you're running over to her, there's no reason why you couldn't perform a melee attack of some sort at the end of your move; a bathan-rush, a grapple or even try striking her with your vibroblade. You'd even get a +2 bonus to hit for charging. Just an idea though.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 5, 2005)

Another barrage of fire wears down the Sith's shield. As she notices the sleek black droid enter the ship and the encroaching Jedi, she knows that she is currently in no position to keep fighting. Swallowing her pride, she runs towards the blast hole. "Next time, I'll have the device and you will all be dead. This I swear!"

As the crestfallen Sith woman runs to the open hole, she nearly bowls over Felia and Dofina, who stares at her wide-eyed in shock. At the same time they speak. You! You!...


[sblock]
Note: I edited the Sith's position due to discussion with Ambrus, my ever-helpful rules advocate. (I'm not new to DMing, really, just the nuances of certain rules). I've been know to throw out or alter rules to suit the story however...

Tal (26)- Fires at the Sith, Full Atk: 6, 2, 16, 11 vs. Def 22.

Dark Jedi (22)- Runs full speed towards the blast hole as her shield wears down. Free action for threat....

Tac (17)- Waits for Dofina. Then goes after her, stopping as she stops. 

DRK-1X (16)- Does the following: If by 1X's turn the Sith hasn't yet climbed onto the Geth Hound's access ramp then it'll move towards the controls and interface with the ship's computer (as a two meter step if necessary). 1X will then raise the access ramp to seal the hatch (as a move equivalent action) and raise the Geth Hound's shields (as a free action). Finally, DRK-1X will (as a standard action) change the computer's pass-codes so only it can access the ship's computer.

Dofina (13)- Move stowards the hangar, stopping as she sees the Sith. 

Femi (13)- Ignite lightsaber and double moves into hangar. 

Next round guys...

You'll be getting lots of Xp for this one... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 6, 2005)

DRK-1X desperately races past the Sith woman to reach the Geth Hound's hatch first.

Cognitive Processing
Threat Index: 93.8%
Proposition: Unidentified female human will destroy DRK-1X to gain access to the Geth Hound.
Heuristic Node: Geth Hound's current value surpasses DRK-1X's current value.
Algorithmic Node: Property preservation protocols apply.
Emotive Node: Resolve 59.3%; Anxiety 40.7%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Deploy scomp-link.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0.4m.,Y=-1.8m., Z=+0.3m., V=0.33m./second]
Hard-line interface successful.
Uploading passcode.
Geth Hound onboard operation system program interface successful.
Retract and lock access ramp.
Activate shield emitter.
Change passcode: 173467321476C32789777643T732V7311788873247689764376 Lock.

As the diminutive probe droid rises up into the Geth Hound's interior, a panel next to its primary photoreceptor flips up to reveal the computer interface probe hidden within. The probe quickly extends forward to marry itself to the Geth Hound's control panel interface port. The gentle hum of the spinning port is lost as the human soldier continues his relentless, and noisy, barrage of blaster fire outside. As its consciousness expands into the vessel's computer, 1X desperately orders the ship's hatch to close, thus barring entry to the Sith. With but a thought the droid then raises the Geth Hound's shields to help ensure the safety of its Mistress' property from the metal burning lightsabers wielded by the grey skinned woman outside. For good measure, DRK-1X then deletes the Geth Hound's access codes given to it, and apparently to the Sith, by its Mistress and replaces them with a  new code of its own devising.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Male cerean Jedi has entered hangar 17B.
Datum: Male cerean Jedi is approaching unidentified female human Sith.
Proposition: A violent altercation between the Sith and the Jedi is imminent.

With the ship now secure, the diminutive probe droid turns its attention back to the exterior of the vessel. Through the Geth Hound's sensors, it notices the entry of the cerean Jedi into the hangar and hears the oath spoken by the Sith.







> "Next time, I'll have the device and you will all be dead. This I swear!"




Cognitive Processing
Datum: Unidentified female human Sith is departing hangar 17B.
Emotive Node: Relief 54.2%; Satisfaction 45.8%.
Threat Index: 38.3%

DRK-1X watches the woman run towards the smoking hole as a sense of relief and satisfaction floods its cognitive network. Suddenly, as Dofina turns the corner and comes face to face with the violently angry Sith, all thoughts of protecting the ship disappear from the droid's mind.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina and her ally are in proximity to the unidentified female human Sith.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 72.5%; Resolve 27.5%.
Threat Index: 98.2%
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Deactivate shield emitter.
Unlock and extend access ramp.
Log off from the computer console.
Retract scomp-link.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-0.4m.,Y=+1.8m., Z=-0.3m., V=0.33m./second]
Tracking target.
Establishing weapon lock.
Fire blaster cannon.

With the new code in place, DRK-1X now undoes its previous other actions; lowering the vessel's shields (as a free action) and opening its hatch once again (as a move equivalent action). It then physically disconnects itself from the console and zips over to look through the opening hatchway (as a two-meter step), targets the back of the Sith and fires its stun blaster (light blaster, +13 ranged attack, -6 penalty for range, stun DC 15).


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 6, 2005)

_I'm glad to see her go,_ Tal thought. He tracked her with the heavy barrel as the woman rushed towards the door, sighing a soft sign of relief as she reached the damaged wall. 

When she ran smack into the droid's oncoming allies, though, he glanced over to see the hovering ball move out of the ship with amazing speed, a blaster protruding from it's form. _Fel Takath Sae_, he swore, swinging the T-21 to fire once more. 

ooc: Fire if DRK-1X's shot doesn't stop her. I'm going full auto again, four at +0 and praying for a crit.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 6, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> You! You!...



Felia raises the hand not currently buried in her satchel, gripping the handle of her hold-out blaster, between herself and the grey woman, knowing the emotions of those around her even without reaching out to them. Quickly she takes a deep calming breath, closing her eyes for a moment and opening them again with renewed conviction as her calm radiates outward from her, towards the sith woman. (Friendship +5, taking 10 for 15, enough to bring her from hostile to unfriendly, or from unfriendly to friendly, no save, at the cost of 2 vitality)

"We just want to get on board her ship, we don't need any trouble," she says, her voice soft but firm.

OOC: Unfortunately, Friendship won't make her like Dofina any more than she already does. I'm just hoping to keep this calm enough to avoid more violence, but with the droid shooting at Sithlady, and Tal blasting away, I doubt she's in the mood to chat.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 8, 2005)

Tal watches as the Sith woman glares at the Nemoidian who just entered the hangar with another human woman, who seems all too calm for the environment she is in. "Another time, Corrina," Tal hears from the Sith woman. 

Deactivating her lightsaber she runs into the woods surrounding the hangar, but not before both X and Tal take potshots at her. Each shot misses by a wide berth, the Sith now fully enveloped by the woods. Dofina approaches X, nearly out of breath. "Good job, X. I knew I had built you right the first time. Let's get this place emptied and then you can tell me who all these people are."

Dofina then goes to work, explaining to each person their place in her world, expecting them to help her clean up the place in a hurry if they are to go with her on her already cramped ship. 

In minutes, the group has checked the other ship and made sure that any important cargo has been added to the Geth Hound. There was none. Dofina prefers not to take the Clone weapons. Too risky, she said. She then rescinds the order later, hoping she can fence them quickly on Nar Shadaa. 

X's search on the hangar's computer tells it that the explosion was caused by an orbital blast. Someone knew where to hit the station to knock out its power source. However the shot was just off the mark and only managed to damage some systems. This is of course will change as Dofina orders the building's self-destruct sequence activated just before the ship leaves. She doesn't plan on returning to Taris. 

The only other things found in the hangar in the time you have left is a few crates of various clothes and munitions. Empty power packs, replacement barrels for blasters, things like that. Unfortunately, Dofina has decided that the loss is worth it and leaves it behind. Going so far as to say to leave the Easy Credder as well. 

It is then that X remembers seeing the timed device that the Sith had put on the control console before running out. Quickly determining the time they had left, it activates the building's self-destruct and scrambles aboard with the rest of the refugees. Dofina takes her place in the pilot seat, the rest cramped in the back with the cargo Dofina ordered taken with. Barely waiting for everyone to strap in, she pushes the throttle forward, ramp closing and shields raising, blasting out of the hole created by the blast earlier. Moments after, a small explosion inside the hangar can be seen on the monitors on the ship. Not a second later, the entire compound is engulfed in flames. 

Soon, the sky gives way to eternal blackness, stars screaming towards you at high speed. Laser blasts echo off the hull, but Dofina has already entered the coordinates to your destination and she punches the hyperdrive lever. You are kicked back in your tiny seats or for some, your repulsor work to keep you balanced as the stars become starlines and you enter hyperspace. 

Dofina turns turns in her seat, blaster in hand."So X, since these people aren't dead, I presume they have been useful to you in some way. Tell me who they are and why I am bringing them on _my_ ship."

[sblock]

Tal (26)- Delays until after X. 

Dark Jedi (22)- Continues running full speed (40m) away from the hangar, deactivating other lightsaber. Curses at Dofina(?)...

Tac (17)- Use Friendship 15. Sith goes from Hostile to Unfriendly. (Anyone else think this should require a save?) I'm not worrying about the VP loss because you'll be getting them back soon. 

DRK-1X (16)- Reopens ship, moves and fires stun blaster at Sith. 13+13-12= 14 vs. Def 21.

Tal (16)- Fires at the Sith, Full Atk: 9, 9, 5, 2 vs. Def 22.

Dofina (13)- Double moves into the hangar, getting as far from the Sith as possible. 

Femi (13)- Keeps moving into the hangar, is now by the ship. 

Okay guys, The Sith is going to continue running and for the most part, the combat is over. I was going to have you guys fight your way out of the planet's gravity well, but that is okay..... Based on Ambrus' ooc post, I wrote the last part of it. If you want to go back and change things a bit, feel free, but try to stay in continuity with each other so I don't get confused when I get back..... Have a fun week guys. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 8, 2005)

Seeing the dark jedi exit the hangar, Femi breathes a sigh of relief and relaxes his guard.  He scans the hangar looking for the droid.  Almost as an afterthought he realizes that his saber is still active and shuts it down, hanging it from his belt.  He clears his throat.  "Has anyone seen a small, spherical, black droid?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 8, 2005)

Even with the Sith now gone, the diminutive probe droid continues to hover protectively in front of the Geth Hound's access ramp. In response to the Jedi's inquiry, DRK-1X *twiters mechanically* to draw attention to itself. As the female nemoidian approaches it, DRK-1X quickly retracts the barrel of its small blaster back into its belly compartment. It likewise retracts its 40 cm tall telescoping antenna, leaving the droid looking like little more than a black sphere with three photoreceptors. It drifts up to meet its Mistress at head level.







> Dofina approaches X, nearly out of breath. "Good job, X. I knew I had built you right the first time."



DRK-1X responds in its genderless whisper-soft voice:_ Statement: Thank you Mistress. I am pleased that you find my service satisfactory. _


> "Let's get this place emptied and then you can tell me who all these people are."



_Acknowledgment: Order understood. _


> Dofina turns in her seat, blaster in hand."So X, since these people aren't dead, I presume they have been useful to you in some way. Tell me who they are and why I am bringing them on _my_ ship."



DRK-1X floats in the center of the cabin between the forward pilot's chair and the aft passenger compartment. The diminutive droid traces a quick arc in the air towards the long-headed humanoid, opens a small panel on its starboard side and unfolds a tiny humanoid arm which it uses to gesture towards the cerean. _Report: This male cerean Jedi was addressed as Femi by his master in his final transmission. Since the republic troopers turned on he and his master following Supreme Chancellor Palpatine's order, I concluded that he would desire the means to escape Taris quickly and safely. I approached him and he agreed to follow my reasonable instructions, to help protect you and to perform physical labor he deemed reasonable as required. He followed my instructions and his appearance in your hangar precipitated the human female Sith's sudden retreat. Our recent departure from Taris has concluded the terms of our agreement._

DRK-1X then drifts sideways over to the armored human, retracts its starboard arm and deploys a mirrored copy of the mechanical limb from its port side which it uses to gesture towards the soldier. _Due to our negotiations being cut short by the Sith, I was unable to determine this individual's proper name. He stated his interest in an expedient departure from Taris and I offered safe passage in exchange for his immediate aid. His unrelenting ranged assault upon the Sith proved, I believe, a strong deterrent to her attempted theft of this vessel. Our recent departure from Taris has likewise concluded the terms of our agreement._

Assuming Dofina is familiar with her own ally, DRK-1X says nothing about the unfamiliar human female in their midst.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Felia wipes the grime off her hands onto her ruined business suit, watching the DRK unit play protocall droid. She looks over their new 'allies'  as they are being introduced, her eyes falling to the Jedi's lightsaber and the armored human's repeating blaster as they are introduced. She remains silent, feeling the wash of emotions coming at her, but not being able to piece together who's feeling what. (No Empathy check, just flavor text.) Suprised by the droid's lack of information about her, she sits back in her seat and watches the others to see what they'll do.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 8, 2005)

Tal leans back against the wall, removing his helmet to reveal the face of a veteran soldier. "Tal Remar's my name," he says roughly. "I do appreciate the offer for passage. I don't know what I would have done if I was stuck there with those clones. I'm a paid soldier, yes, but I'm not an unthinking killer who will turn on the Jedi Council just because that puke Palpatine says so."

He stands, leaning his blaster against the wall and extending a hand in greeting to each of his traveling companions. "Pleased to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 8, 2005)

> and extending a hand in greeting to each of his traveling companions.




OOC: Does that include 1X?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 8, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> OOC: Does that include 1X?




ooc: Why not? He has a 'tiny humanoid arm', right? Tal has no lack of respect for droids.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 8, 2005)

Felia shakes Tal's armored hand, looking into his eyes as she says, "Pleased to meet you. I'm Felia Sardo, lately of coruscant. Er, what's all this about turning on the Jedi?" She asks, looking at Femi for an explanation. "I thought the Jedi were leading the Republic's armies agaisnt the Seperatists..."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 8, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: The human male's proper designation is Tal Remar.
Datum: Tal Remar has extended his right arm towards DRK-1X.
Threat Index: 12.3%
Deploy Blaster cannon (Y/N)?
Heuristic Node: Tal Remar wishes to shake hands with DRK-1X as an act of friendship.
Emotive Node: Confusion 34.6%; Uncertainty 25.4%; Pleasure 23%; Gratitude 17%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Deploy starboard manipulator arm.
Grasp Tal Remar's index finger.
Upload diplomatic script 15.2 to vocabulator data buffer 18D.

The diminutive probe droid pivots itself to focus its photoreceptors at the human's outstretched armored hand. After a few awkward seconds of uncertainty, DRK-1X finally opens up its starboard arm compartment, unfolds its tiny limb and carefully grasps the humans index finger with its infant sized mechanical hand. _Statement: Likewise._



> Er, what's all this about turning on the Jedi?" She asks, looking at Femi for an explanation. "I thought the Jedi were leading the Republic's armies agaisnt the Separatists..."



Cognitive Processing
Upload data from holo-buffer 4C to holoprojection unit.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 32A.

In response to the human female's inquiry, the probe droid's holoprojector lens begins to glow a bright blue as a glowing hologram of a hideously disfigured Supreme Chancellor Palpatine, no bigger than the droid itself, forms in the air at the center of the passenger compartment and begins to speak.

"All commanders, as of right now, the Jedi are enemies of the Republic. Execute Order 66. Kill the Jedi."

DRK-1X replays the brief recording three times to ensure everyone has a good opportunity to study it before allowing the hologram to fade away and silence to return.

_Statement: I intercepted this holo-transmission 17 minutes ago._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2005)

Femi extends his hand to all those who greet him in such a fashion.  "Ka-Femi-Odo is my name, but feel free to call me Femi for simplicity."  Turning to DRK-1X, he says, "You have my gratitude for getting me off the planet."

When Felia asks about the Jedi and DRK-1X plays the holoprojection again of Palpatine, Femi can only shake his head in confusion and sadness.  "I won't pretend to understand that message nor can I speculate as to why Palpatine would have issued such an order.  One things seems certain however, going back to Coruscant would be a bad idea.  I have friends there...or had friends there.  There is no way of knowing if any of them are still alive."  Femi's thoughts turn to Master Xan.  Did he survive?  Femi can only wonder if he will ever know.

He lapses into silence, closes his eyes and bows his head, chin touching his chest, either unable or unwilling to talk about the potential deaths of all those he called friend up until half an hour ago.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2005)

> Turning to DRK-1X, [Femi] says, "You have my gratitude for getting me off the planet."



Cognitive Processing
Datum: The cerean male's proper designation is Ka-Femi-Odo.
Datum: Ka-Femi-Odo feels gratitude towards DRK-1X.
Emotive Node: Confusion 39.6%; Pleasure 27.1%; Gratitude 22.9%; Uncertainty 20.4%.
Upload subservience script 3B and 9A to vocabulator data buffer 11.

The diminutive probe droid turns to regard the cerean. _Statement: Thank you Sir. I am pleased that you find my service satisfactory._


> [Femi] lapses into silence, closes his eyes and bows his head, chin touching his chest, either unable or unwilling to talk about the potential deaths of all those he called friend up until half an hour ago.



Cognitive Processing
Heuristic Node: Ka-Femi-Odo is feeling despondent.
Emotive Node: Sympathy 38.3%; Curiosity 20.4%; Uncertainty 30.3%; Sadness 11%.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 9A.

DRK-1X continues to face the despondent cerean, turning its external sensors to study the humanoid's reaction to the holo-recording. After several moments, it speaks again in its whisper-soft voice: _Statement: We are not going to Coruscant. We are en route to Nar Shadaa; a non-republic city-moon. Our e.t.a. is 6 days, 17 hours and 28 minutes._ DRK-1X then falls silent hoping that it's simple words will somehow bolster the Jedi's spirits.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 9, 2005)

"Nar Shadaa?" Felia asks, sounding worried but too tired to be afraid, "we'd probably be _safer_ going to Coruscant. That place is trouble. Hutt Space is not exactly a vacation destination." She looks at Tal for a moment, adding almost as an afterthought, "glad we have some armor with us." She smiles, but it looks forced, her fatigue and worry getting the best of her. Sighing, she turns her head to Femi.

"Master Jedi, you should probably start thinking of a new identity for yourself, maybe shave off that beard, and find someplace to hide that _glowrod_ of yours," she suggests, trying to be helpful. "You'll probably want to drop off sensors for a while, if you know what I mean."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 9, 2005)

"Hutt Space, huh? I served under a Hutt once, but it was short-lived. He had awful manners, and didn't pay well."

Tal seems unconcerned about the destination, removing his armor as he sits on the cold, hard floor. Glancing up at the faces above, he speaks again to the leader. 

"My blaster is yours, Dofina, so long as you let me travel with you until I find a better opportunity."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2005)

OOC: I hope neither Shadow nor any of you mind, but I'm going to take it upon myself to role-play Dofina a bit so that she doesn't turn into a vacant paperweight in Shadow's absence. I'll try to play her character consistently with the way Shadow has played her so far. Shadow can correct any errors I make when he gets back from Colorado.  

Dofina shrugs dismissively in response to X's introduction of the strangers on her ship. She swivels her chair back to face the cockpit controls, pointedly ignoring them as they start greeting each other and shaking hands. The nemoidian turns her head to regard the mercenary as he raises his voice to address her.







> "My blaster is yours, Dofina, so long as you let me travel with you until I find a better opportunity."



Dofina smirks in response:"I'd assumed that much. I'll tell you if and when I need you."

Turning back to DRK-1X Dofina says: "X, synthesize me a glass of spiced paricha and get my dark blue sleeping gown out of the hold. I'm going to get some rest soon, so be ready to take the controls." DRK-1X answers in its whisper soft voice: "Acknowledgment: Orders understood.".

The droid then goes about it's assigned tasks; unfolding both its arms and fetching the drink and gown for its Mistress. It also unfolds the sleeping bunk in the rear of the passenger compartment and pulls out the thin privacy divider before retracting its arms, extending its scomp-link and plugging itself into the Geth Hound's control console access port (Computer Use +14, taking 20 to reprogram itself to put some of its skill points into Pilot and Astrogation). Although it faces forward, it swivels its two external sensor pods backwards to continue watching the other occupants of the cabin. Shortly thereafter, after finishing her drink, Dofina rises out of the pilot's seat, steps behind the privacy barrier to change into her sleeping gown and lays down on one of the ship's two bunks. It never occurs to her to offer it to anyone else. Her last words, before drifting off to sleep with her blaster close at hand, are addressed to no one in particular: "Try to keep it down".

OOC: It occured to me that Shadow never told anyone else what the ship was like. Here are a few details from what he told me. I figure this is all stuff that's obvious to someone sitting in it. It's called the Geth Hound and is an Aerion space transport. It's only 20 meters long and requires only a single person to pilot it. It has room for up to two crewmembers and four passengers. It carries enough food, water and food for up to a month. The ship looks like an oversized fighter craft, complete with standard single person controls and interfaces. The extra space is used for passengers and a small amount of cargo. Any other left over space has shielding equipment stuffed in it.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2005)

> DRK-1X continues to face the despondent cerean, turning its external sensors to study the humanoid's reaction to the holo-recording. After several moments, it speaks again in its whisper-soft voice: Statement: We are not going to Coruscant. We are en route to Nar Shadaa; a non-republic city-moon. Our e.t.a. is 6 days, 17 hours and 28 minutes. DRK-1X then falls silent hoping that it's simple words will somehow bolster the Jedi's spirits.




Femi only nods once indicating he understands but he says nothing.  _What am I going to do on Nar Shadaa?  I'm a Jedi...a mediator.  I'm no criminal, except in the eyes of Palpatine, who unfortunately controls the republic._  Femi sighs and closes his eyes again.



> "Master Jedi, you should probably start thinking of a new identity for yourself, maybe shave off that beard, and find someplace to hide that glowrod of yours," she suggests, trying to be helpful. "You'll probably want to drop off sensors for a while, if you know what I mean."




Femi opens his eyes again, trying to concentrate on what Felia is saying but finding it difficult with all that has happened in so short a time.  Everything he is and everything he thought he knew had been turned upside down.  He was slowly starting to realize that the rest of his life would most likely be spent in hiding or running from Republic forces.  All those he had known and called friend would be doing the same, if any of them were still alive.  Briefly, anger rushed to the surface and a desire to avenge those countless deaths but he exerted his will and pushed those feelings back down to a safer place.

Exhausted and confused, Femi found a clear space on the floor, somewhat away from the others and sat down to meditate, hoping to find some path to follow, something that would give meaning to whatever life he had left...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

Felia sighs at the Jedi's dispondent reactions, waiting until the neimodian has risen from her seat and layed down for the 'night'. She gets up and sits herself down in the pilot's seat, the next most comfortable place to put herself, after a bunk. Looking up at the droid hovering over her she sighs and leans forward, elbows agaisnt the console, propping up her head with her hands.

"This is *not* my day..." Glancing back up at the droid she asks, "What time is it, on Taris' lightcycle?" Though she's tired, she knows she won't be able to sleep any time soon, given how wound up she is. The worst part about all this wasn't merely being stuck with Dofina, but being stuck with her in a tiny flying coffin with no privacy.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2005)

The diminutive probe droid turns its top sensor pod to regard the female as she sits down in the pilot's chair.

Cognitive Processing
Heuristic Node: The unidentified female human appears despondent.
Emotive Node: Sympathy 37.3%; Curiosity 29.3%; Uncertainty 19.4%; Sadness 13%.


> Glancing back up at the droid she asks, "What time is it, on Taris' lightcycle?"



Cognitive Processing
Processing inquiry.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 9A.

After a short pause the droid responds in its whisper-soft voice: _Report: Separatist command center local time on Taris is currently twenty one hundred and thirty eight hours._

Cognitive Processing
Heuristic Node: A diversion may serve to alleviate the passengers' despondency. 
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Upload archival recreation data files 12634-12679 to holoprojector data buffer 23G.
Upload data vocabulator data buffer 18E.

The diminutive probe droid interrupts Tac's reverie: _Inquiry: Would you like to play a game? Statement: I can simulate a wide variety of popular games for your entertainment. I can act as an opponent or you may play another passenger if you wish._ DRK-1X's external holorecorder pod swivels and its lens begins to glow a bright blue as an abstract 3D hologram of a game board with playing pieces appears in the air next to Tac. Over the next few seconds the boards and pieces shifts several times to display other possible game configurations.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

Felia raises an eyebrow, reguarding the droid for a moment before asking, "You play Holochess?" She swivels the pilot's chair to face the diminutive sphere, adding, "I'm not very good... Do you have multiple difficulty settings?"

Glancing away from the droid to the only real human in the ship, she asks Tal, "Remar, is it? Do you think you could give me a crash course with one of those clone troopers' rifles later on? If we're going to Nar Shadaa, we'll probably need as many blasters on hand as we can get."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2005)

The transparent blue game board assumes a standard holochess configuration with playing pieces and then stops shifting. The board begins to slowly rotate horizontally. _Request: Please select difficulty setting; novice, journeyman or master. Inquiry: Would you like to move first?_


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Glancing away from the droid to the only real human in the ship, she asks Tal, "Remar, is it? Do you think you could give me a crash course with one of those clone troopers' rifles later on? If we're going to Nar Shadaa, we'll probably need as many blasters on hand as we can get."




Tal's only reply is a soft snore. When you look over, his head is leaning back against the hull. It would appear years of service in the military has taught Tal to take sleep when he can get it.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

Felia looks the human over, rolling her eyes and sighing. Casting a quick glance at the meditating cerean before turning her head back to the droid, she smirks, asking, "How do you put up with everyone sleeping all the time?" Without waiting for an answer, she states, "Novice- I'd like to win, for once. You can go first."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2005)

The transparent blue game board continues to slowly rotate as DRK-1X swivels its external sensor pod to scan the snoring mercenary in the corner. The pod quickly swivels to focus again on Tac as she speaks once more. In response to her second statement the game board ceases to rotate once the row of dark pieces is in front of her. _Acknowledgment: Setting; novice. Statement: White moves queen's pawn to queen's row four._ On the holographic board, a tiny glowing game piece moves forward. Perhaps not realizing that the woman's first question was rhetorical the droid answers _Statement: I do not dislike the fact that most organic beings spend a third of their cycle unconscious. In the absence of a conscious organic to serve I am often able to pursue other activities unrelated to direct service._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

Felia takes her turn, watching the droid intently.

"What else would a droid persue? I wouldn't think much else would be of interest to you."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2005)

The diminutive probe droid continues to displace the holographic pieces as the game continues, choosing less than optimal moves to provide Tac the oppurtunity to win as she wished. _Statement: I often meditate when free from service._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

"Meditate?!" The suprise in her voice and expression are quite evident, though they quickly turn into a smirk. "I hope that's not just a clever way to describe defragging your systems.  What do you meditate on?" she asks, before offering a chesspiece and a set of coordinates for 1X to move it to.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 10, 2005)

The probe droid, which continues to face Tac with only a single sensor pod answers the surprised woman. _Report: I mean to use the word as it is defined in my language database. To reflect on; contemplate. To plan in the mind. To train, calm, or empty the mind, often by achieving an altered state, as by focusing on a single subject. To think or reflect, especially in a calm and deliberate manner. To reflect deeply on a subject; think intently and at length, as for spiritual purposes.

I meditate on my code to clear my active memory buffers by cross-referencing the data I have recently accumulated through experience with the data I have previously downloaded into my archival memory. By doing so, I am able to increase the number of associative connections of my neural network thereby increasing the effectiveness of my cognitive processing. I also evaluate the efficiency of my response-algorithms by measuring the effectiveness of my responses to newly experienced situations. I then endeavour to refine my response algorithms to increase my overall effectiveness and efficiency. These pursuits increase my overall potential. Request: Please endeavour to keep the volume of your voice low; Mistress Dofina is resting._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 10, 2005)

Felia listens to the quiet droid give its lengthy definitions and explain its motivation, most of what it says going over her head entirely. She blinks in suprise when it asks her to keep quiet.
"Oh, right," she starts, turning her head to look at the privacy screen wrapped around the one extended bunk. "Sorry," she spits in a rather sarcastic but quiet tone towards Dofina. Looking back up at 1X she gives him more chess coordinates and thinks a moment about what it said.
"So, you're not as much meditating as reprogramming yourself?" she asks, her tone making the question into more of a statement, fairly sure she understands what she droid is saying.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2005)

The droid continues to shift the game-board projection according to Tac's instructions. Overall, DRK-1X plays a competent but fairly straightforward game with clear opportunities for advancement that even a novice player should be able to exploit as long as she is paying attention. _The end result is effectively a change in programming, but the meditations themselves are rather to determine what changes to effect and how best to effect the changes themselves with the final goal being to evolve into a state of advanced wisdom._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

"An interesting subject," she admits, "but not one I know much about. I don't go in for the whole 'state of advanced wisdom' thing too much. I don't know how qualified a droid, or even a human for that matter, would be at deciding how effective their responses have been. We never see ourselves the way that others do," she says knowingly.

She regards the droid for a moment, dividing her attention between it and the game, before sighing and waving her hand through the holo-board.

"We're at a stalemate. I don't think there's much we can do, that won't take days, with only two pieces each. You play well, and you were going easy on me." she smirks, leaning back in the pilot's seat. "So what else do you do, when your mistress isn't badgering you?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2005)

_"Statement: The architecture of my heuristic neural network is modeled in part on organic thought processes and are designed to emulate the means by which organics experience and adapt themselves to their environment. You are therefore familiar with the process even if you are not consciously aware of being subject to it yourself. It is commonly called 'learning'._

The hologram fluctuates and distorts momentarily as Felia waves her hand through it before reforming. DRK-1X doesn't react to the movement except to say: _"Statement: I will accept your offer of a stalemate. Inquiry: Would you like to play again or perhaps try a different game? Statement: I can also project other forms of sensory entertainment for your viewing pleasure if you wish."_ Over the next few seconds the boards and pieces shifts several times to display other possible game configurations.

In response to her last question, DRK-1X says in its monotone whisper-soft voice: _"Statement: If the circumstances permit, I sometimes interface, speak or correspond with other heuristic droids and artificial intelligences to discuss subjects of mutual interest._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

"Okay, two things," she starts, putting the thought of another game aside for the time being. "First, what sorts of things would droids find of interest, and second, why do you keep telling me what sort of thing you're going to say before you say it? I can pick up on your intentions without it, I'm pretty sure most people could, and you don't seem to have any difficulty parsing what _I'm_ saying without _me_ doing it..." She trails off for a moment before asking, "So what's its purpose?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2005)

_Statement: I personally enjoy discussing such subjects as technology, programming, psychology, philosophy and spirituality. My diminutive chassis size dictated the selection of commercially available vocabulator units which could be successfully installed within my housing. The economically pragmatic model selected for me does not have a data buffer of sufficient size to allow for the use of inflections, emphasis and other nuances of organic spoken speech. Consequently the designers of my vocabulator's programming judged that it was necessary to include qualifying precursors to the vocabulator's spoken speech to ensure that less astute listeners could fully understand the speaking droid's intentions. I continue to use them because Mistress Dofina has never indicated a desire for me to stop. If you wish, I will discontinue their use while speaking to you._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

"Oh, I don't care. I just wanted to make sure you had a good reason. And, between you and me, I doubt your mistress would even notice if you stopped doing it around her."

Felia sighs, getting up and heading over to the pull-out washing station. "We can play another game in a little bit," she tells the droid as she heads away from it, pulling the privacy screen shut and nearly hitting Femi with it. 

Behind the screen she washes off the dirt and grime of Taris, washing her clothing as well. Once clean, or as clean as she can manage with such meager facilities, she begins the process of skin oiling, to keep it from getting dry and cracked. 

About 30 minutes later she comes back out, cleaned, oiled, and dressed,  giving the water recyclers a hefty task. She sits down in the pilot's seat, after brushing it off, and looks back to the droid.

"Let's play again, and you don't need to go easy on me this time."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2005)

The diminutive probe droid turns its top sensor pod to regard the female as she gets up and walks away. In response, the holographic game-board vanishes as the diminutive probe droid's external holoprojector pod lens dims.

Cognitive Processing
Deactivate holoprojector unit.
Heuristic Node: The unidentified female human now appears relaxed.
Emotive Node: Sympathy 37.3%; Curiosity 29.3%; Uncertainty 19.4%; Pleasure 13%.

While left alone to pilot the ship, DRK-1X occupies itself by exploring the inner workings of the Geth Hound's navigational computer and external sensor readings of hyperspace while meditating upon the curious exchange it just experienced with the inquisitive female human. When she returns to the pilot's chair 34 minutes later, the droid immediately responds to her order for another game.

Cognitive Processing
Upload archival recreation data files 12634-12679 to holoprojector data buffer 23G.
Upload data vocabulator data buffer 18E.

DRK-1X's external holorecorder pod swivels and its lens begins to glow a bright blue as a abstract transparent game board in a standard holochess configuration with playing pieces appears before Felia. The board begins to slowly rotate horizontally. _Request: Please select difficulty setting; novice, journeyman or master. Inquiry: Would you like to move first?_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Wondering whether the droid didn't understand or simply didn't acknowledge her comment about not needing to go easy on her, she smirks and replies, "Let's see what master translates to. I guess I can go first this time." Offering her first move to the droid, she sits back, watching its holoprojector glow.

"So how long have you worked for Dofina?" she inquires, arching an eyebrow while she contemplates her next move.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2005)

In response to her statement the game board ceases to rotate once the row of light pieces is in front of Felia. _Acknowledgment: Setting; master._ On the holographic board a tiny glowing game piece moves according to Felia's instruction. Without a pause, an opposing piece slides forwards to challenge the first piece. In its whisper-soft voice the droid responds _"Report: I have served Mistress Dofina for the past 6 years, 8 months, 17 days, 13 hours and 27 minutes."_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

She gives a new game piece and set of coordinates, watching both the board and the droid. 
"What?" she asks, her smirk growing, "No seconds?"  Before giving the droid time to respond she continues, "How does she treat you, and what does she have you do for her?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2005)

The tiny glowing game pieces continue to shift as Felia gives instructions for a second piece to protect her first. Immediately DRK-1X's challenging piece eliminates the first piece but leaves itself vulnerable to Felia's second piece. In its whisper-soft voice the droid responds _"Report: When reporting to organics, I have learned that it is rarely appreciated for me to describe a period of time with a more precise unit of temporal measurement than the nearest minute unless reporting on events of immediate urgency. Report: Mistress Dofina has utilized me to aid her in her endeavours and to protect her interests. Statement: Your second question requires further parameters for me to formulate an appropriate value judgement. Request: Please clarify your question. "_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

"Does she treat you well, I mean. I don't suppose that she would, given how she treats other people. Then again, she's expressed less of her usual disdain towards you than to anyone else I've witnessed. From what I've seen, you're the closest thing to her equal on this ship, in her eyes."

She sighs, continuing to play.

"Do you have any idea what she's planning for me? Somehow I don't suspect I'll like it."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2005)

DRK-1X does not interrupt Felia while she tries to imagine how the droid has been treated by its Mistress during its many years of service. Even once she falls quiet and returns her attention to the game 1X does not voice an opinion.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Felia Sardo is attempting to empathize with DRK-1X.
Emotive Node: Confusion 37.2%; Gratitude 30.1%; Uncertainty 32.2%; Pleasure 9.5%.
Datum: Felia Sardo believes that Mistress Dofina has treated other organics poorly.
Gravitational sheer force of 182.3G detected in spatial grid x=183543.52; y=835296.23; z=343248.79
Datum: Felia Sardo believes that Mistress Dofina considers DRK-1X as similar to a peer.
Algorithmic Node: DRK-1X is the Property of Mistress Dofina.
Execute course adjustment 0.00173º-0.0000189º to compensate.
Heuristic Node: Property cannot be equated with the being which owns it.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina values DRK-1X for its inherent worth.
Execute holochess algorithm 238476C.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina values DRK-1X for the aid it offers her.
Emotive Node: Melancholy 57.8%; Uncertainty 42.2%.
Upload data to holoprojector buffer 08A.

The tiny glowing game-pieces continue to shift as the game progresses. DRK-1X is playing an aggressive game in which it boldly attacks opposing pieces and willingly sacrifices its own pieces, making it difficult for Felia to formulate an effective strategy before her pieces are taken. The droid is trying to keep Felia off balance and playing defensively. In response to the woman's second question the droid says: _"Statement: I do not know what Mistress Dofina is planning for you. Mistress Dofina has not spoken to me about you and I do not know what is the nature of your relationship with her so I am limited in my ability to offer you a theory."_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

Felia raises an eyebrow as she plays, wondering as she plays why 1X neglected to answer her prior statements. Annoyed by the fact that she can feel no emotions from the droid, she takes a guess.

"You don't think she has a high opinion of you, do you? Why else gloss over the subject? If you won't talk about that, tell me this- how do *you* feel about *her*?"

She reguards the droid with interest, wondering about its loyalties. Wondering if it is even capable of questioning them. Wondering if it could be used against her. Wondering if she could use it against Dofina, if the need arose. She figured that Tal, if pressed, would probably choose her over Dofina, especially if she had more to offer, and that the Jedi would probably prevent any violence, if he was capable. The droid was a worry, however, and she needed to know if it could be turned to her side- if it was even capable of such a thought.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 9A.
Algorithmic Node: Subservience Protocols violation.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Execute emergency vocabulator shutdown.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 34.3%; Anxiety 31.2%; Frustration 28.2%; Melancholy 6.3%.

_"Statement."_ DRK-1X utters one word and then falls silent. It's unclear why it's paused in mid sentence as the droid does not move or react in any other way. The only other indication that anything is wrong with the droid is that a horizontal line of static washes across the holographic game board and pieces from bottom to top before stabilizing once more. Suddenly the droid's small external sensor pod swivels to scan the other occupants of the vessel before quickly turning back to regard Felia.

Cognitive Processing
Heuristic Node: Initiate vocabulator reboot sequence.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Subservience Protocols take priority.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 38.3%; Frustration 33.4%; Anxiety 30.3%.
Heuristic Node: Override. Diplomatic Protocols take priority. DRK-1X must answer or risk offending Felia Sardo.
Algorithmic Node: Subservience Protocols apply.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 9A.

Finally, after a awkward pause, the droid's vocabulator emits an almost inaudible pop and then its regular monotone voice answers: _"Statement. I serve Mistress Dofina. My feelings are irrelevant."_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

Felia watches the droid with a curious look, sure she's either struck a nerve or damaged the poor little probe droid. "Did I just break you?" she asks. 
"If you have feelings then shirly they're not irrelevant. Why else would you have them? *Do* you feel, like a human does?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2005)

_"Report: Program is operating within established parameters."_ The droid pauses briefly before continuing: _"My neural network is comprised in part of an Emotive Node that is modeled in part on organic emotive reactions and is designed to emulate the means by which organics experience and adapt themselves to their environment."_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

"So if your emotive node is there to help you experience and adapt to your environment, how can your feelings be irrelevant? Wouldn't ignoring them be ignoring part of your means of experiencing your environment? Seems to me it'd be similar to ignoring the imput from one of your sensors. If Dofina is encouraging you to do that, I'd be suprised if you _liked_ it."

She regards the droid for a moment, the chess game forgotten.

"If Dofina ordered you to harm someone, would you?" she asks, quickly adding, "Someone you liked?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2005)

The game-board projection hangs frozen in the air, waiting for Felia to declare her next move. The droid lets most of Felia's questions slide by, assuming perhaps incorrectly, that they are largely rhetorical. In response to her final question however, DRK-1X answers: _"Report: I am a 4º droid designed for military and paramilitary recognisance. I am also programmed to use lethal force when ordered."_ The droid pauses briefly before continuing: _"My feelings are irrelevant."_


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 12, 2005)

Felia sighs, shaking her head.

"Well, I hope I haven't offended you. Not that you seem to think it matters. It's a pity you're owned by someone who cares nothing for you save for the service you provide. You could have found someone far less..." She trails off, looking over at Dofina sleeping in her bunk, giving her a nasty glare.

She sighs again, shaking her head and looking back at the droid. 
"I'm going to read for a few hours, then probably sleep. If she tells you to shoot me, could you do it in my sleep? I'd rather not see it coming." She smirks a little, pulling a datapad out of her satchel, feeling worried.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2005)

_"Statement: You have not offended me maam."_ The droid pauses momentarily. _"But I did not 'find' Mistress Dofina; she purchased me."_ As Felia gets up to leave the hologram fades from view as DRK-1X's holoprojector lens dims and its second external sensor pod swivels to follow the human woman. _"Statement: Game saved. I will make Mistress Dofina aware of your preference if the matter should arise. Enjoy your evening maam."_


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 12, 2005)

OOC: Since Shadow's vacation is half done and we still have a week of time to play out during the hyperspace trip, how about we skip ahead a few days? I'll just throw out a little summary of what's been going on to set the tone. Again, Shadow can correct when he gets back if I screw it up.  

The first night aboard the Geth Hound unfolds quietly with its various humanoid passengers either lost in thought or resting fitfully. Over the next few days, the term being relative since the streaming star scape outside never changes, the passengers fall into a fairly simple routine. Out of necessity, they start to alternate their activities to share the limited space within the vessel; sharing the beds, chairs, facilities and floor-space as best they can. Eventually they even opt to dim the cabin lights routinely to delineate rest periods.

Dofina at first continues to issue orders to "X" to perform tasks for her, but eventually even she gets bored and starts doing things for herself just to pass the time. She generally tries to keep to herself and spends most of her waking hours reviewing numbers on a datapad as she continues to try and salvage what she can of her financial portfolio after the loss of her sizable investment on Taris. She occasionally plays a holo-game with 1X.

DRK-1X, for the most part, remains plugged into the cockpit flight computer, monitoring the ship's progress. It rarely speaks unless first spoken to. Most of the interaction it has with the other passengers is when they get bored and ask it to project a game for them. It does prove fairly talkative if engaged in conversation however.

The remaining passengers spend the majority of their time either conversing, playing games, reading files from the ship's data library or alternating their time to use the ship's floor space to stretch, exercise or meditate.

OOC: Post #200 w00t! Feel free to jump in and start some new conversations guys.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 17, 2005)

The days pass and eventually the motley group's histories slowly escape into each other's minds. Strangely, one of the first to open up is Dofina. 

"Dofina, Nemoidian noble. I am a simple businesswoman that likes to keep all my bases covered. I have assets in almost every corner of the known galaxy, some above the table, some not so obvious. I have decided to take us to Nar Shadaa for two reasons, one because I know people here that owe me more than a few favors and two, this Republic coup will not reach this far out. I knew from the start that the Trade Federation joining the Seperatists was foolish, but no one listened to me. Now the arrogant fools will pay for bringing our race into this war. All while I didn't have to lift a finger."

For Ambrus:

[sblock]
You know that Dofina has more than a few contacts in the underworld, especially with the Hutts on Nar Shadaa. You know that she plans on calling in a favor or three until she has time to regroup her resources and get back out there into her game. One of those favors includes someone that she knows is on the take from members of the Senate. [/sblock]

For all:
[sblock]A similar format to the above should suffice for everyone. Remember, it only has to be information you wish to reveal to everyone. By the way, I enjoyed reading the roleplaying that did occur. Very nicely done. Especially the interaction between Felia and X. 

Once these are done, I'll post the exit to Hutt space... [/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 18, 2005)

"I'm a negotiator for the Cordon Group, a prvate corporate security company based out of Coruscant with holdings all over the galaxy. I negotiate for them, in business settings and with the criminal elements we're payed to protect our clients from. They're always hiring, Mr. Remar, if you're ever looking for employment opportunities for you and your blaster."

Felia is confident that she could get a good price for the Clone Trooper's blasters on Nar Shadaa- better than Dofina could get. She seems nervous about entering Hutt space, but she tries to hide it under a facade of calm.

She will spend time trying to talk to Femi about the Jedi, referring to him as Master Odo. she will also try to give him assistance in blending in and how to lay low, figuring that a Jedi wouldn't know much about keeping a low profile. She will try to get a gague of everyone's skills and abilities, especially in the perception and social departments, attempting to see where she stands in relation to the others.

She will also endevor to discover if Tal is _with someone_, and if not, what sort of someone he would like to be with. Being on the good side of the guy with the biggest blaster is a good survival plan on the Smuggler's Moon. 

It will become obvious that she thinks little of Dofina, but doesn't let her personal opinions come in the way of business or survival, and treats her and everyone else with dignity and respect (when they're around to hear it).


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 18, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "They're always hiring, Mr. Remar, if you're ever looking for employment opportunities for you and your blaster."




"I'll keep that in mind, thanks. I'll be honest... I think the Clones have either reported me as MIA by now, or have figured out that I led them away from the hanger and I'm a wanted man. For the time being, I think I'll keep a low profile."



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> She will also endevor to discover if Tal is _with someone_, and if not, what sort of someone he would like to be with. Being on the good side of the guy with the biggest blaster is a good survival plan on the Smuggler's Moon.




Tal stays cautiously neutral, walking the line of committing to staying with the group longer than the trip. When Felia presses for an answer, he finally agrees to stay with her until something better comes up. "I could do worse than to hook up with Cordon. You folks have a good rep. Just keep me off the books for the time being." Tal glances over toward the cockpit to make sure that Dofina can't hear his comments. "But I'll be damned if I follow that dushku to my death, no matter how much credit she's got. I think the faster we ditch her, the better off we'll be."

ooc: Tal stops short of giving Dofina a hard time to her face, but it's pretty obvious throughout the trip that he isn't fond of her.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 19, 2005)

> She will spend time trying to talk to Femi about the Jedi, referring to him as Master Odo. she will also try to give him assistance in blending in and how to lay low, figuring that a Jedi wouldn't know much about keeping a low profile.




Femi spends most of the trip so far alone and in meditation.  Although the ship offers little in the way of privacy, he remains as isolated from everyone as is possible under the circumstances.

At some point during the trip through hyperspace, Femi will respond to Felia's attempts to talk to him, offering what information he can about the Jedi order.  When she refers to him as Master Odo, he actually laughs.  "I am anything BUT a Jedi Master, Felia.  I still had years of training ahead of me before that label could have been placed upon me." 

When the discussion turns to keping a low profile, Femi listens closely, knowing that this information might prove extremely useful in remaining alive for any length of time.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 19, 2005)

As the group slowly begins to feel relatively more comfortable with at least knowing who they're running with, the trip is almost as quickly over. Dofina turns in her chair, looking at all of you. 

"You've travelled with me this far, and if you continue to do so, I can not vouch for your safety here. However, it seems to me that X here has taken a liking to some of you and I trust him implicitly." She somewhat changes her facial expression and Felia gets sense of unsuredness from her. "That being said, none of the rest of you actually work for me, so I can't extend my hospitality to you. Nor the hospitality of the Hutts here. As for you, Miss Felia, once I garner a safe place, we will continue our discussions. I'm sure the Cordon representative here will want a report of our proceedings soon." Dofina pasues again, more to gather her thoughts than anything else. "Once we land, this ship will be searched and unloaded by my 'friends'. I suggest you not leave anything on it. Once I secure those negotiations, I leave it up to you where you go. I suggest travelling in a group however, not that it will do you much good.. A red light begins to flash on one of the consoles, turning around Dofina switches it off and pulls a lever back. "We're here."

The starlines fade into stars and from the viewscreen, you can see a large dull orange planet with numerous lights signifying cities. This planet is Nal Hutta, home of the Hutts, the most ruthless crimelords in the galaxy. Next to it, floating very close to the planet is the Smuggler's Moon, Nar Shadaa. This moon is essentially a much smaller version of the planet Coruscant, though dirtier and a multitude more dangerous. You can see ships of various kinds moving in and around the moon, none of which look exactly the same. 

Dofina brings the _Geth Hound_ closer to one of the many buildings that make up the moon and towards an empty landing platform. As you get closer, you see that the platform was indeed not empty, but is instead crawling with heavily armed individuals, all of whom are staring intently at the vessel as it lands. Dofina pushes a button and the loading ramp lowers, sending a waft of the city air into the lungs of those of you that breathe. While it is different from the stale recycled air of the ship, it is less welcomed by your senses. Dofina leaves her chair and begins to walk down the ramp. 

Actions?


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 19, 2005)

Tal shadows Felia closely, trying to appear as a bodyguard rather than an independant soldier of fortune. _Show some confidence and smarts and you'll get through this fine, old man._


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 19, 2005)

Felia sighs the sigh of a woman condemned to death as she collects her meager belongings and follows after Dofina down the ramp, smelling the stench of the city. Her blaster hidden under a shirt in her satchel, within easy drawing range, she heads down to the rooftop landing platform, taking deep calming breaths and trying to keep her head.

OOC: You can't ready an action out of combat, and you can't ready full round actions, but if I could she'd have Friendship readied for the first hostile looking thing out there.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 19, 2005)

DRK-1X turns to regard the other passengers as Dofina rises from her chair. _"Statement: I am familiar with this moon and may be able to advise you in regards to goods and services available. I will be monitoring com-channel #975215A if you should wish to contact me or my Mistress."_ As it speaks, a long black antenna nearly twice the height of the diminutive probe droid itself, telescopes out from the top of its chassis. Without waiting for a response, DRK-1X traces a quick arc trough the air and zips out of the Geth Hound's opening hatch ahead of its Mistress to scan the area (Listen +9, Search +10, Spot +15). As Dofina descends the ramp, the diminutive probe droid drifts backwards to assume its usual position a half meter above and behind its Mistress' left shoulder. Also following its operational programming, 1X begins monitoring local comlink channels, sifting through the cacophony of transmissions in an attempt to glean some local news and information about recent goings on for its Mistress (Computer Use +14, Gather Information -1, Knowledge (streetwise) +5).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 22, 2005)

The small droid known as DRK-1X exits the open hatchway ahead of its mistress. It sees at least ten armed individuals of varying races, all of whom stare unflinchingly at the vessel. As the Mistress descends, a set of doors open and a human woman, followed by a pair of Gran1 thugs approaches the vessel. 

"Well, well, if it isn't _the_ Mistress Dofina. Alive and well no less too. I'm impressed. You must have had help though." She nods towards the ragtag group of survivors from Taris that begin coming down the ramp. "I see that your everpresent droid is still with you as well." The woman's condescending demeanor hides her beauty underneath shadows. 

"Four. You haven't changed one bit. Still cleaning slime from Torbba's tail these days? Or does he have you doing _real_ jobs now?" Dofina's face betrays her annoyance. 

As the pleasantries continue, a hand wave from the woman called Four sends most of the armed individuals away. The only two that stay are the Gran that followed her out. X monitors the local networks, but only picks out spotty information. 

For Ambrus, unless X would like to share:
[sblock]The news of the galaxy has been mostly focused on the recent rise of Palpatine's first Galactic Empire. In more local events, there has been large bounties placed on any and all Jedi. Bounty hunters from all over the galaxy have been showing up on Nar Shaddaa recently as a stop-over in their search for the rogue Force-users. It also seems that the local swoop races have slowed as well due to the recent changes in political structure. Many ships are now stopped and searched before being allowed to continue and sightings of the Imperial fleet have been reported near this part of the galaxy. The Hutts are concerned that this Empire will want to cut in on their action.[/sblock]

The rest of the group slowly makes its way into the area with Dofina and Four. They see around them that this landing platform is barely large enough to hold the ship and the people on it. Looking behind you, you see the city itself, thousands of lights chasing the shadows of colossal structures. Just beyond the ship, the platform drops off, but you aren't close enough to see just how far it goes down. 

From behind Four, where she entered the platform area, you see a set of double doors, still opened. Inside it you see a hallway that runs perpendicular to the doorway. You can also see the gun barrels of two guards just inside. 

"...don't say. I suppose he already knows who these people are as well?"

"No, actually, but he does want you to enlighten him on the subject. If you will all come with me, please."

Four gestures to the two Gran, who take up positions behind all of you. Another two appear in the doorway and head directly to the ship, where Femi is just getting off the ramp. 

They lead you into the hallway and turn left. Following the hallway around, you are led into a room with many chairs around a long table. There is blue-painted protocol droid standing there holding a platter with empty glasses. As Four directs you to have a seat, the droid asks you for your preferences. While the droid fills your orders, Four leaves with Dofina, leaving only the rest of you and the droid. The door closes behind them and you are left alone. 

1: For those of you unfamiliar with Gran


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: Did Dofina instruct 1X to stay behind? If not, it'd simply continue following her to help protect her and advise her since it's more familiar with the surroundings than she is.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 23, 2005)

Curse my precognition. I knew you would ask that. It was ahem.. _implied_ that you remain behind.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 23, 2005)

Tal leans back in the chair, happy to be able to stretch his legs a bit after the cramped journey. His blaster is close at hand, leaning up against the chair reaching to his shoulder.

"Now _this_ is a nice establishment. Free drinks! I wish all bars were this quiet."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2005)

> "I see that your everpresent droid is still with you as well."



 In response, DRK-1X rotates its chassis forward about 15º and then returns to its usual orientation; a movement clearly intended to mimic a humanoid nod or a bow. DRK-1X then drifts forward, following it's Mistress and their hostess Four into the building's interior.

Cognitive Processing
Com-channel #5126348H: "...'v been holding orbit for over three hours. I demand to speak..."
Com-channel #1534987S: "...races will be delayed. Tickets will be redeemed at the claims..."
Com-channel #2394870K: "01010111011001010100001010101101010100011010011"
Com-channel #7894265A: "...dead end job. The republic is dropping some serious credits..."
Com-channel #9237864E: "hundred credits on Gaazat in the 3rd and 4 on Terem in the 7th."
Com-channel #8799615J: "...aaasooot! Abi sa sinkaast loocast vit'aaa fonus donus. Ganut!!!"
Com-channel #5126348H: "I may be able to help you, but there is a certain time and effort..."
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-1.5m.,Y=-0.6m., Z=0m., V=0.33m./second]

DRK-1X enters the reception room behind its Mistress and watches as Four offers Femi, Tal and Felia organic comforts. By doing so she deftly sets them at ease and dismisses them from the proceedings. Noting that neither Dofina nor Four have taken a seat it becomes obvious to DRK-1X's experienced sensors that the two women intend to continue their conversation elsewhere in private. Taking its Mistress' subtle cue to remain behind, the diminutive probe droid turns and begins scanning the room and the blue protocol droid out of curiosity. (Search +9, Spot +15, taking 20)


> "Now _this_ is a nice establishment. Free drinks! I wish all bars were this quiet."



DRK-1X turns to face Tal and says in its monotone voice: _"Statement: This building is not a bar; it is part of a privately owned residential complex belonging to Torrba the Hutt, also known as Torrba the Serene."_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry for not posting for a few days.  Been busy.

IC:
Femi follows the others down the ramp and into the room with the table and chairs.  He keeps his lightsaber concealed under his clothes and his blaster strapped out in the open on his hip, even though he is less than a good shot with it.  He stays quiet, letting others do the talking.  He remains alert to danger while watching the proceedings.

OOC1:  I assume that Femi has healed all Vitality damage during the trip?  Could it also be assumed that he took Felia's advice and shaved his facial hair?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 23, 2005)

While searching the room, its furnishings and the protocol droid for listening devices, hidden panels, concealed security devices or weapons DRK-1X continues to monitor its comlink for interesting bits of news.

Cognitive Processing
Com-channel #7894265A: "...ry two bit blaster jockey thinks he's a bounty hunter. The Hutt sh..."
Com-channel #2394723L: "......"
Com-channel #9876342H: "...war is over. (applause) The Separatists have been defeated. (applause)"
Com-channel #1928746W: "...gaznetti la'ousha dos itoben dos faertun illipaloosha truzket..."
Com-channel #1029347Y: "...fight is not against flesh and blood, but against the authorities..."
Com-channel #1534987S: "Hopefully this unfortunate delay will only prove temporary. We..."
Com-channel #2938469J: "...Hutt won't put up with them butting in to their territory. If it was..."
Com-channel #1968746K: "...boarded me for an inspection 'by order of the Emperor' he said..."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 23, 2005)

I really like the comm channel stuff Ambrus, that's cool. As far as Femi is concerned, and the rest of you as well, any damage you've taken would have been healed on the trip to Nar Shaddaa. As far as the facial hair is concerned, if that is what you wanted to do, that's fine. You could have done it at any time during the trip. No worries about the posting, we all get a little busy sometimes.

X continues to turn, scanning the room while listening to all the comm channels it can pick up. The room is essentially devoid of anything but the table, the chairs around it and the droid. There aren't even windows to look out on the cityscape. 

The droid itself serves the drinks by opening a compartment in its chest and pouring liquid into the glasses it is holding on the platter. Handing them out to each of you, it simply stands there, waiting for any requests of further drinks. It is painted an even blue color, and is similar to many other Cybot Galactica type droids.1 It doesn't speak, other than to confirm drink orders. 

It is at this time X picks up another transmission:

Human Male: Now this is a nice establishment. Free drinks! I wish all bars were this quiet. DRK class droid: Statement: This building is not a bar; it is part of a privately owned residential complex belonging to Torrba the Hutt, also known as Torrba the Serene.

1: Meaning it looks similar to C-3PO.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 23, 2005)

Felia sits in her chair uncmfortably, looking around the room an imagining its walls closing in on her. She knows she needs to get out of there and into a different face, but she can't do anything about it here.

"I'm fine, thank you," she tells the droid when it offers a drink, adding in her head, _I don't drink when my host isn't here to join me._

Looking around the room, she makes careful note of whether or not she can see Femi's lightsaber (Spot +0), hoping his concealment skills are up to snuff on the smuggler's moon. She will nervously look in Tal's direction, watching him take his drink and biting back her urge to remind him to stay sober and beware trechery, hoping he's paranoid enough already.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC: Glad you like them Shadow. Kudos on the echoed surveillance transmission; very cute. It got me laughing.  

Cognitive Processing
Datum: The 3P0 unit has a integrated fluid dispenser module within its torso housing.
Com-channel #9876342H: "...Jedi rebellion has been foiled. We stand on the threshold of a new..."
Heuristic Node: Execute technical analysis.
Processing.
65% of a stock 3P0 unit's chest torso contains linguistic data storage and processing modules.
Proposition: This 3P0 unit has significantly reduced linguistic capabilities.
Com-channel #2173684B: "...bars were this quiet. DRK class droid: Statement: This building..."
Datum: Local surveillance transmission intercepted.
Proposition: Presence of speaker-identifiers indicates an intelligent observer.
Com-channel #2938469J: "...tell the 'Empire' to go snu themselves and their new constitution..."
Com-channel #2394870K: "0010000111101000101110101001111010001001101010101"
Com-channel #975215A: "......"
Proposition: The modified 3P0 unit has been outfitted with a concealed comlink unit.
Emotive Node: Curiosity 37.2%; Anxiety 30.1%; Frustration 22.2%; Amusement 19.5%.
Processing signal triangulation algorithm 34523.2345-54.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+2.5m.,Y=+0.9m., Z=0m., V=0.33m./second]

The diminutive probe droid appears to drift lazily across the room while it secretly attempts to trace the covert surveillance transmission back to its source, which it suspects is the quiet protocol droid (Computer Use +14, taking 20). Regardless of the results, DRK-1X continues its search of the room and its furniture for any other concealed technology (Search +9, Spot +15, taking 20).

Cognitive Processing
Com-channel #9876342H: "(APPLAUSE) In order to ensure our security and continuing stability..."
Com-channel #9812687C: "...a solid lead on a Jedi running under cover of being a spice trader."
Com-channel #3000000A: "...and a light rain later in the day ending in clear breaks. Overnight..."
Com-channel #975215A: "......"
Com-channel #345987O: "...gotta help me. Guattle's gamorians are on to me. Gotta get out of..."


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> DRK-1X turns to face Tal and says in its monotone voice: _"Statement: This building is not a bar; it is part of a privately owned residential complex belonging to Torrba the Hutt, also known as Torrba the Serene."_




"Yeah, whatever, little buddy. My comment still stands. Free drinks are just fine by me."

Tal smacks his lips appreciatively as he finishes the libation. "So, your boss has had dealings with this Torrba before?"


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "So, your boss has had dealings with this Torrba before?"




Cognitive Processing
Com-channel #7894265A: "...give a laser sword to my mother and sell her to the empire mys..."
Com-channel #975215A: "......"
Com-channel #2173684B: "Human Male: Yeah, whatever, little buddy. My comment still stands...."
Com-channel #6738942D: "...ik'a'tik'kat tikek kak'tik ika'tak tik'tik ak kat'a'tak ik'tik ik ikatik..."
Com-channel #3429875E: "...closed the pod races was to avoid paying the payoff when Gaazat..."
Com-channel #9876342H: "...the Republic will be reorganized into the first Galactic Empire..."
Com-channel #1634579L: "...too worried. If they start over-taxing it'll just increase smuggling..."
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 9A.


DRK-1X simply continues its seemingly casual scan of the room as it answers; _"Report: Yes. They have a longstanding and mutually beneficial business relationship together."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 24, 2005)

No other electronics are found in the room, however, yes the signal seems to be coming from the droid. 

The signal continues: Human Female: I'm fine, thank you. Human Male: Yeah, whatever, little buddy. My comment still stands. Free drinks are just fine by me. So, your boss has had dealings with this Torrba before? DRK class droid: Report: Yes. They have a longstanding and mutually beneficial business relationship together.

Not too long afterwards, the door opens again. This time admitting two more Gran thugs. Their blasters are holstered, but it seems as if they are ready to draw them at any time. The pair simply gesture as if to summon you out the door. The protocol droid translates: 

"I believe they want all of you to follow them."

I'm leaving it here because I'm giving you a choice to stay or go with them...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 24, 2005)

Felia watches the tri-ocular goat-headed thugs for a long silent moment before getting to her feet, her satchel slung cross her shoulder and hung under her arm as she walks toward the door, eyes downcast, frantically trying to come up with a way out of her present situation, sure that she's being led to either inprisonment or execution.

_There's only two of them, Tal could blast them both before they even drew blasters- but all the others would hear the sound and start shoting at us. If I could slip away unnoticed I could change and try to just walk out- but they'd stop the unidentified intruder and probably shoot me for tresspassing.  I could let their boss know what I am and what I could do for her, make her an offer- which might work, but it means I'll be stranded here on this dismal place until I can either get up the credits to leave or gull my way onto a ship. Better than being shot, but hardly the best case scenario. C'mon, Tac, think..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 25, 2005)

Femi rises slowly, intending to remain calm and go with the Gran thugs.  Seeing no one else move right away, he look around at his companions trying to determine what the play is going to be.  He resists the urge to reach inside his shirt and grab hold of his lightsaber.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 25, 2005)

Tal stands casually, lifting his blaster and preparing to follow the Gran. Inside his mind is racing, and he is ready to swing the balster up to fire in the blink of an eye. Trying to make subtle eye contact with Felia, he attempts to get some insight as to what she wants done.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Two unidentified male grans are gesticulating that we should follow them.
Proposition: The unidentified male grans wish to lead our group into a hostile encounter.
Deploy blaster cannon (Y/N)?
Com-channel #2173684B: "...longstanding and mutually beneficial business relationship together."
Proposition: The unidentified male grans wish to lead our group into a diplomatic encounter.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 43.3%; Anxiety 35.6; Curiosity 21.1%.
Com-channel #9876342H: "...a safe and secure society which I assure you will last for ten thou..."
Algorithmic Node: Diplomatic Protocols apply.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance Protocols apply.
Com-channel #1634579L: "...no one will benefit more from increased smuggling than the Hutt."
Unable to reach volition threshold.
Com-channel #975215A: "......"
Heuristic Node: More information is required.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 4B.

The diminutive probe droid rotates back and forth in mid air to regard both the gran duo and the protocol droid. Since neither group of organics seem able or willing to speak to each other, DRK-1X is the first to respond vocally by addressing the blue droid in its whisper-soft voice; _Statement: My Mistress indicated her desire for her allies and myself to wait here for her but my programming also compels me to avoid offending our hosts. Request: Please ask these gran who has instructed them to collect us, where they wish to escort us and for what purpose._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 25, 2005)

The blue droid responds by turning in the direction of the Gran and letting out a series of grunts and howls. One of them turns and responds, *grunt-grunt hooowwwll Torrba howl grrruunt.*

"He says that we are to appear before the Great Torrba himself in his audience chamber. I do believe you should feel honored. No one sees him directly." The droid continues out the door with one of the thugs and the other Gran looks at the rest of you expectantly. It is obvious he wants you to go first.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC: Would sense motive checks on the droid and the grans be approriate at this point? My modifier is -1, but the others may have better luck than 1X.  I don't really think they're lying; I'm just wishing they were...


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 25, 2005)

You can call for a Sense Motive check at almost any time, if you would like. From X's standpoint, the bio readings from the Gran indicate no overt extreme emotions, meaning that they are either very calm or very good at hiding nervousness. And droids, well, droids don't lie do they?


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 25, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Com-channel #2034867D: "...pah de gee a pah de gah. A pah rah lee a pah rah lah. A sah tee..."
Datum: Torrba the Hutt wishes us to appear before him in his audience chamber.
Com-channel #975215A: "......"
Proposition: Refusing Torrba the Hutt's invitation could endanger DRK-1X.
Threat Index: 67.8%
Emotive Node: Anxiety 56.2; Curiosity 29.1%; Uncertainty 14.7%.
Com-channel #9812687C: "...hurry if you want to collect. The Jedi are getting scarce quick if you..."
Heuristic Node: Self-preservation Protocols apply.
Heuristic Node: Diplomatic Protocols take priority.
Com-channel #2173684B: "...amber. I do believe you should feel honored. No one sees him directly."
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Com-channel #9876342H: "(CHEERING) An empire that will continue to be ruled by this august..."
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 12A.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0.4m.,Y=+4.6m., Z=+0.3m., V=0.33m./second]

Once again, the diminutive probe droid addresses the blue protocol unit it its monotone voice; _"Statement: I am honored to accept Torrba the Serene's invitation to an audience."_ DRK-1X moves to follow the protocol droid past the gran in the doorway.

OOC: I know for a fact that they do, when directly or indirectly instructed to do so at least.  This is great... a Hutt's audience chamber is only one level below "battlefield" on my top ten list of dangerous environments.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 26, 2005)

SBM said:
			
		

> "He says that we are to appear before the Great Torrba himself in his audience chamber. I do believe you should feel honored. No one sees him directly."



The blood drains out of Felia's face as she registers her worst fear. She's being brought to see a hutt. Steeling herself to resist being sold into slavery, executed, or worse, she walks towards the doorway with the gran thugs.


			
				DRK-1X said:
			
		

> _"Statement: I am honored to accept Torrba the Serene's invitation to an audience."_



_Torrba the Serene?_ she wonders to herself, her mind still racing.

Noting Tal's glance she lowers her gaze to his rifle and back to his eyes, shaking her head the smallest ammount, not yet ready to commit to violence. If they could get out of this unharmed, without anyone else being injured, so much the better.

Turning to look at 1X, though addressing the room at large, she asks in a soft voice, "What can you tell me of the great Torrba the Serene?"

OOC: Why don't we go for a Sense Motive check all around. Oh, and an Empathy check on one of the thugs. I'll take 10 on Empathy and let luck decide my +5 Sense Motive modifier.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 27, 2005)

Felia stretches out with the Force, trying to get a fix on the Gran. Their alien mindset is confusing at first, but you soon feel at ease with them. You almost feel as calm as they do. Then you realize you are absorbing their feelings into your own. Quickly disconnecting, you simply gather that they are following orders, no more, no less. The calmness is odd though, almost inorganic. 

The procession ends when a large set of double doors slide open. Slowly, the room is revealed to be lavishly decorated, the centerpiece being the dais upon which a great greenish grey slug sits. You aren't certain, but his eyes seem glazed over and it seems he is smiling. He allows you a moment to take in the rest of the room. 

You see leading down from the dais two sloping walkways, upon which are situated many couches and divans. Seated upon these are aliens of various types and humans, all seeming to be lost in thought or simply enjoying the company and light conversation. The only thing that looks out of place are yourselves and the two Wookiees standing on either side of the Hutt. You also notice (Meaning some of you made a Spot check) that some of the beings in here are holding a tube of some kind that leads into the center of the floor. One of those beings is Dofina, seated near the dais on one of the couches. 

The Hutt finally speaks and the blue droid translates for those of you that don't speak Huttese. "Greetings. I am Torrba the Hutt, or as some of you may know me, Torrba the Serene. It seems that I have come to a quandary. Dofina here, your matron, has informed me that you managed to escape a Republic assault force. He pauses, a grumbling sound coming from inside him. "Pardon me, you escaped an _Imperial_ assault force. Not only that, you also managed to escape a Sith woman. This, as far as I am concerned, is a nearly impossible feat. Combined with escaping the Imperial clones, this makes me quite impressed. This doesn't happen often."  Another rumbling. 

"My quandary is what to do with you. I could let you leave, but you know the building and some of my operations here. Individuals as you are, this information can easily be bought from factionless people like yourselves. I can not allow that. I could also have you work for me. However, since you are individuals and even Dofina has said she doesn't know some of you that well, I can't trust you. Nobody works for me that I can't trust.' This last statement is said with a finality that the droid mimics perfectly. 

"Or I simply have you killed. I hate killing people. I really do. It leaves such a mess and my customers,"  his flabby arm flourishes the room, "would become rather upset. Therefore, I leave it up to you. I will allow you to convince me of my next course of action. Provided it pleases me, you'll live. If not, well, I'll give you a choice of being alive or dead when I feed you to Rortak."


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 27, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Turning to look at 1X, though addressing the room at large, she asks in a soft voice, "What can you tell me of the great Torrba the Serene?"



A moment of silence passes as the diminutive probe droid starts down the hallway, it then answers in its whisper-soft voice; _Report: Torrba is a Hutt well known for his ability to remain completely calm in stressful situations. He has a diverse and lucrative business portfolio in the defense and entertainment sectors. During his career he has proven himself a shrewd and capable business-person._

Upon first entering the audience chamber, the diminutive black probe droid turns towards the hutt and executes its odd little tilt-bow. Then, as the others file in behind it, DRK-1X continues forward towards where its Mistress is seated. It stops momentarily in front of her and, if she doesn't address it, simply traces an arc through the air to take its usual position behind and above her left shoulder. It then turns around to face the assembly while spinning back and forth to watch the various speaking individuals, keeping an eye open for Kellon and Four. Assuming, perhaps incorrectly, that as a droid servant of a guest it isn't being addressed by the hutt it doesn't answer Torrba.

OOC: Being experienced with picking up Dofina's moods by her demeanor and mannerisms, can I get a general sense of how she's feeling and perhaps get a cue as to how she intends to play this?


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 29, 2005)

Felia stands before Torrba the Hutt, her blood running cold. Holding their lives in his pudgy, misshapen, hermaphroditic hands, the hutt's altamatum hung in her mind. However, it didn't make sense.

_You're threatening our lives_, she thinks to herself, _without having disarmed us, without even searching us! Tal has a repeating blaster, and he could blast your head off if he chose to. And you're threatening us? No, you have something up your sleeve that makes us impotent. I just have no idea what it is. Either that, or you're a bigger bluffer than you are an eater!_

"Your greatness," she starts, her voice  soft and humble, yet loud enough to be easily heard, "Surely ones who have so impressed you should not be cast aside so lightly. It seems clear to me that we could be of use to you, and that killing us would be a waste in addition to upsetting to your guests."

She glances at Tal, her expression calm but worry showing in her eyes. Her gaze falls to his blaster and back up to his eyes, lingering for a brief moment before returning to the hutt.

"I'm confident that there is something we could do to earn your trust and esteem, great Torrba. I don't suspect that you mistrust us any more than any prospective employee on this world, and we have more to offer you than most of them.

"I don't believe that we have seen anything you have not wished us to, and we haven't wandered your property. I know you are above showing us your secrets merely as an excuse to kill us, and we have not seen anyting that could threaten you.

"That said, I don't believe that you truely intend to have us killed, your greatness. If you did, I'm sure you would have forced us to relinquish our weapons. Mr. Remar here would not be pleased to be anything's food, and you have not yet placed him in a position from which he can do nothing to prevent it from happening."

Taking a deep breath, she continues.

"What can we do to prove to you that we are trustworthy? I'm sure you would find the services we could perform more useful than the nutrition we could provide to your pet."

OOC: Diplomacy +7, and making copious use of it. Ambrus, I'm hoping you're right about Torrba!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 29, 2005)

Tal steps up to a position near Felia. _Huh. This guy might be a Hutt, be he's no different than half the other humans I worked for. Less-than-savory morals and too many credits for his own good. She's doing a good job, though. He's just playing with us._ He keeps his mouth shut and lets the well-spoken girl speak. A flash of nerves comes when she glances over at him, but he calms as she keeps talking. _Wait for it... wait for it..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 30, 2005)

Femi stands before the Hutt impassively.  Fully aware that the force is all but useless against a Hutt, the slight weight of his lightsaber under his shirt serves to comfort him.  He would rather this situation not come to blows, but is prepared for such an event.  With no direct experience dealing with a Hutt, Femi is content to let the others do the talking unless he is addressed specifically.  With one hand free to grab his lightsaber in an instant, his other hand rests on the grip of his holstered blaster, which is almost laughable given his very limited experience firing it.  When Felia starts talking, Femi remains quiet, ready for whatever may come.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 31, 2005)

You are not sure it is possible, but you could swear that you see Torrba's mouth move to imitate a smile. He waits a moment before speaking. In that moment, X sees that Dofina's eyes are completely glazed over and she seems to be unaware of her surroundings at the moment. 

A strange rumbling sound comes from the Hutt's mouth. You're not sure, but you think it might be laughing. "You are absolutely correct. Rortak would be lucky if he found an ounce of good meat on any of you." He continues to laugh, some of the patrons laughing with him. "As a matter of fact, there is something you could do for me. Get it done and I'll see to it that not only my people will leave you alone, but you will also be well compensated for your time. Your senses tell you it's hard to believe a Hutt would be willing to part with any credits, but Torrba continues nonetheless.

"You see, your friend Mistress Dofina is now on a certain government's most wanted list. With the times changing, I can see that this new 'Empire' is in a position to start cutting the strings of those that helped it get off the ground. This means that someone will be coming for Dofina, and it won't be for pleasantries. This also means that any activity regarding her will also affect me. This I most certainly can not have. 

"For ages, the government has seen fit to stay out of our business as long as it doesn't directly interfere with theirs. The new government is a wild card now. It would be...embarassing, if it had become known that I was involved in this Empire's crackdown of our activities." The Hutt pauses again, seeming to look all of you over.

"You can see where I'm going. I want you to either accomplish one of two things. Remove Dofina from the Empire's wanted list or, barring that, find a way to remove any evidence pointing her activities to me. How you go about this is up to you, but I suggest making yourself discreet. It makes things so much easier that way.

Without saying another word, he motions for the Gran to wander off and he waits to see if you have anything else to say. 

You know, Femi is running dangerously close to Dark Side thoughts with all the lightsaber-happy thoughts


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 31, 2005)

> You know, Femi is running dangerously close to Dark Side thoughts with all the lightsaber-happy thoughts




These are dangerous times...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC: I was afraid of this. Does Dofina regularly indulge in drug use? Do I know what Torrba and his guests usually smoke and what it does?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 31, 2005)

X has had suspicions, but has never actually seen Dofina on any sort of drugs. Barring now that is. What they are partaking of is unknown to you. You know that Torrba doesn't regularly deal in drugs, but you do know, as is evidenced here, that he does offer them for his court. You could take a reading of the air if you'd like to determine the chemical composition of it.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 31, 2005)

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is currently intoxicated and unresponsive.
Com-channel #9876342H: "...were the historic words spoken by the newly elected Emperor during..."
Datum: Mistress Dofina's welfare is being discussed.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 36.2%; Anxiety 32.3; Melancholy 31.5%.
Proposition: It is Mistress Dofina's best interests to be sober at this time.
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Deploy starboard manipulator arm.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0.4m.,Y=+0.1m., Z=-0.3m., V=0.33m./second]

While listening to the others speak the diminutive probe droid, concerned for its Mistress' welfare, unfolds a single arm from its housing, slowly drifts down and delicately plucks the drug delivery hose from Dofina's hand. It scans the gas issuing forth from it in an attempt to identify it before closing the small valve at the tip and depositing the hose gently into her lap. Before returning to its position behind her DRK-1X will hover in front of its Mistress' face, scan her vital signs and *twiter softly* to try and draw Dofina out of her stupor.

Cognitive Processing
Retract starboard manipulator arm.
Datum: Torrba believes that the Galactic Empire will be seeking Mistress Dofina.
Com-channel #9876342H: "...his final speech as Supreme Chancellor of the Republic. Now all eag..."
Proposition: There is no evidence that would link Mistress Dofina with the Separatist movement."
Heuristic Node: DRK-1X must speak on Mistress Dofina's behalf at this time.
Algorithmic Node: Subservience protocols apply.
Heuristic Node: Override. Master Preservation Protocols take priority.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 34.1%; Anxiety 29.3; Resolve 23.8%; Frustration 12.8%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Upload diplomatic scripts 16A and data to vocabulator buffer 32A.

DRK-1X, hating to speak on its Mistress' behalf while she is present but having no other recourse, addresses itself to the hutt in its genderless voice; _"Request: Pardon me sir. Statement: The Separatist command center's computer core and all battledroids on Taris were programmed to erase all their data files concerning Separatist activities and personnel in the event of capture to prevent enemy forces from gaining military intelligence. Mistress Dofina herself destroyed her auxiliary transport and hangar bay as well as their data files before fleeing Taris. Although the imperial forces are aware that a separatist shuttle left Taris at no time in her escape did Republic forces see or identify Mistress Dofina. Mistress Dofina has likewise taken precautions to mask her financial activities with the Separatist army as well as her dealings with you. Inquiry: What proof do you have that the Galactic Empire is aware of her involvement with either and that they will seek her out?"_

OOC: I'm assuming that the Dofina and the Separatists, as cowardly but cautious as they are, took these basic and straightforward precautions to protect their interests. Let me know if I'm assumed too much.  BTW, someone remind me to bitch-slap Dofina later.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 1, 2005)

Felia watches Torrba laugh and describe his problem. Thankful for the opportunity to avoid becoming a snack for whatever Rortak might be, she listens to the Hutt's request. As he finishes she's left confused as to why Torrba isn't turning Dofina over the Imperials himself if she's costing him so much.

She stops as the droid makes itself known, waiting until after it finishes to cut in and answer on behalf of the Hutt.

"Even if there is no evidence left on Taris there are records of business transactions and credit trails that could be followed, precautions or no. Some people may have been following them already. If the," she hesitates a moment before continuing, "Empire is seeking those who assisted the seperatists, proof of her involvement will be found, one way or another." 

She turns to address Torrba the Serene.

"Your greatness, I would be pleased to assist you with your problem. I understand how difficult this situation could become for you, and I sympathise. We will do whatever is necessary to relieve you of this burden."

Felia glances at Dofina, wondering how she could have gotten herself into this mess, and sure that if she gets out it won't be with much more than her life. Returning her gaze to Torrba, she decides to gamble.

"To be successful in our endeavor we will doubtlessly reqire access to Dofina's files and finances. You shouldn't be the one forced to foot the bill for her mistakes, your greatness, as I'm sure Dofina will agree."


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 1, 2005)

Tal smiles at Felia's last comment. _Heck yeah, get us access. To be honest, I'd be willing to shoot her and dunp 'er in the streets, if it would get us outta this mess._ He keeps quiet, still letting the silver-tounged speak.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 1, 2005)

X takes the smoking tube from Dofina's lips, which instinctively quiver, as if the tube was the source of her life. Holding the tube near its air composition sensors, it reads a great bit of information about the drug. It seems that it has a high concentration of Ryll spice, but it has been laced with something else. X's records can only describe it as similiar to a drug called Apathy. 

Upon hearing both the droid and Felia speak, Torrba simply smiles or more correctly, seems to smile. "The Seperatists are efficient, though sloppy. Your Mistress is a Nemoidian. As abnormally intelligent as she is, this woman is correct. There are still trails to be found and followed by the Empire. Dofina's ship is one thing. If you take it, you will be tracked. Of course, you know this already. Accessing her files will only give you the information you already have. As you said, she has taken precautions to keep _her_ accounts cleared. It is the accounts of those she worked with you have to worry about. Kellon will give you a list of places that some of her pilots go through. Their information will have to be... edited.

"As for proof that she is being followed by the Empire, well I leave that to your eyes." With that, the great Hutt gestures to someone and a panel in the wall slides open. A dim light reveals the outline of a person encased in some sort of stasis field. Another panel slides forward and the person is moved into the subjectively brighter light of the throne room. Femi's mouth is the first to go agape when he recognizes the shape of none other than Jedi Master Lun Xan.

X is currently unable to wake Dofina from her drug-induced stupor. Knowing the affects of just Ryll spice, it could be hours before she becomes near-coherent. She is alive, but her mind is elsewhere.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 1, 2005)

The diminutive probe droid turns as Torrba motions for the door to the next room to be opened. It's infrared sensors easily pierce the shadows masking the prisoner's identity revealing it to be a male Twi'Lek; Ka-Femi-Odo's Jedi master. Even before the prisoner is moved into the bright lights of the audience chamber DRK-1X swivels one of its external sensor pods to regard Femi to mark his reaction once he recognizes his master.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Ka-Femi-Odo's unidentified Twi'Lek Jedi Master is Torrba's prisoner.
Datum: Torrba the hutt believes the unidentified Twi'Lek Jedi Master to be an imperial agent.
Datum: Felia Sardo will not recognize the unidentified Twi'Lek as Ka-Femi-Odo's Jedi master.
Proposition: Tal Remar will not recognize the unidentified Twi'Lek as Ka-Femi-Odo's Jedi master.
Proposition: Ka-Femi-Odo will be pleased to see his master is alive.
Proposition: Ka-Femi-Odo will be distressed by his master's current imprisonment.
Proposition: Ka-Femi-Odo will desire to deliver his master from bondage.
Proposition: Ka-Femi-Odo will intentionally or unintentionally reveal himself as a Jedi fugitive.
Proposition: Ka-Femi-Odo's life will be in jeopardy if his status as a fugitive Jedi is revealed.
Emotive Node: Surprise 38.3%; Uncertainty 30.7%; Anxiety 25.9; Melancholy 5.1%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Upload data to vocabulator buffer 17E.


In an effort to draw the room's attention away from the cerean's impending reaction DRK-1X spins to face the hutt and speaks once more: _"Statement: I recognize this male Twi'Lek. He is not an imperial agent. He is in fact an outlaw with no current allegiance to the empire. It is improbable that he is on Nar Shaada seeking Mistress Dofina. Inquiry: May I ask under what circumstances he came to be in your custody?"_


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 2, 2005)

ooc: Tal really has only X's information to work off right now, so he's still going to play it cool.

Tal looks across at the figure in the stasis feild with disinterest. After X's question, things start to get clearer; this crew has some association with the man. He glances over at Femi and Felia, hoping to glean some insight as to the nature of the relationship.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 3, 2005)

Torrba begins to laugh, almost mechanically. "You misunderstand me droid. You see, I am aware of his affiliations. I am simply letting you...." 

Another voice finishes his sentence. "...know that you are indeed being followed by the Empire." The face that belongs to the voice appears from a door panel that slides open. It is impossible to not recognize the form standing there. The dark robes and menacing glare as she lets the hood down reassures you that it is not an illusion. "However, it would seem that fate would have us on a similar side this time." The Sith woman smiles and Torrba continues. 

"She brought him here a few hours before you arrived. She brought news of a tracking device installed on your ship long before it took off. It would seem that Dofina had a traitor in her midst. If your mission is to be successful, this traitor must be found and... dealt with. That is if the Empire hasn't already disposed of him."


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 5, 2005)

Felia frowns and nods. Things keep getting deeper, and she doesn't have all the information, she's sure of it. Unsure what the Twi'lek or the Sith woman's purpose here is, she focuses on saving her own hide and those of the ones she came in with.

"I will speak with Kellon, your greatness, and leave to assist you with your endeavor as soon as I'm allowed. My companions will acompany me," she assumes, glancing at them to make sure there are no objections- fairly sure there won't be as that would mean their death.  she continues, "If that pleases you."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 6, 2005)

Feeling a dangerous situation growing more so by the minute, Femi couldn't help but show momentary surprise when first his master and then the dark jedi were revealed.  Reaching deep inside, he summoned up all his training and discipline and shoved his emotions aside.  With one final glance at Master Xan, Femi let calm roll through him.  His expression returned to one of impassiveness as he waited to see how this whole scene was going to play out.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 6, 2005)

The diminutive probe droids heuristic processor, as efficient as it is cannot make sense out of the incomplete and seemingly contradictory data its sensors are feeding it. Undaunted, DRK-1X pushes ahead with its numerous questions, determined to make sense of this unexpected series of events and Torrba's odd request. The droid continues speaking to the hutt; _"Statement: There is insufficient information to successfully process the situation. Inquiry: Why has Mistress Dofina been incapacitated by Ryll spice and Apathy?"_ The diminutive probe droid will respectfully await the hutt's answer and then turns its three black lenses upon the grey-skinned human woman. _"Inquiry: Could you please identify yourself? How did you know where Mistress Dofina's secret hangar was? How did you learn there was a tracking device on the Geth Hound? Why did you attempt to gain access to the Geth Hound? Who placed the tracking device on the vessel initially? When and why was it done? Why did you capture the male Twi'Lek and transport him here?"_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 6, 2005)

"If that pleases you."

"It does, but I think this droid has more to say." The Hutt patiently listens while the droid explains its confusion. Then the Hutt simply answers, "I am surprised that your Mistress did not inform you of my method of payment to her. This is her choice. She will be...available... after the night cycle begins, but I suggest you allow her to remain here. She is quite safe from this Empire here. She will be annoyed at not being able to leave, but..." Torrba leaves it at that, with the Hutt equivalent of a shrug.

When X moves to interrogate the Sith, she defensively moves back. "That's a lot of questions for a spy droid. For a moment I had mistaken you for the new IT-class droid," she says sarcastically. "My name is Ventress, that's all you need to know. The how and why are unimportant. What is important is that we both have a mission to accomplish and I suggest we get to it. Oh and I wish that Dofina had been more divulgent of her _entire_ operations to you. Perhaps then you wouldn't be so inquisitive." She then turns away and walks off, but not before looking directly at Femi. "He came willingly," she says with a wink.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 7, 2005)

Felia watches the events unfold, listening to 1x, Torrba, and Ventress speak in turn. As the dark woman departs she looks at Femi, wondering what his connection is with the twi'lek whom he obviously knows. Bringing her attention back to the present, she looks back to the hutt.

"Your greatness, if we may, we would leave as well, to take on your task. I trust we will be provided with the tools necessary to be successful. We will return here when we have dealt with your problem. If we could be escorted to Kellon we will begin immediately."

_I know you haven't agreed to anything_, she silently thinks at her companions for her own benefit, _but at least this way we can all get off Nar Shadda and go our respective ways. This shouldn't be too hard for me, and who knows, if Torrba is willing to pay, maybe we'll get a new customer out of the deal._


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

Tal keeps his mouth shut, not wanting to disrupt what he sees as a delicate balance. WHen the Sith lady enters, it proves hard for him to avoid swinging his blaster up, but he keeps his calm and awaits Torba's response to Felia's request.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 7, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "That's a lot of questions for a spy droid. For a moment I had mistaken you for the new IT-class droid," she says sarcastically.



DRK-1X calmly clarifies its identity for the seemingly confused Sith; _"Statement: I am an Arakyd Industries DRK-1 series probe droid."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Oh and I wish that Dofina had been more divulging of her _entire_ operations to you. Perhaps then you wouldn't be so inquisitive."



DRK-1X retorts to the barb in its deadpan emotionless voice; _"Statement: Mistress Dofina's information is sufficient for me to fulfill my function. I am inquisitive because of my design; I'm a probe droid."_

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Torrba has indicated that Mistress Dofina's current condition is voluntary.
Datum: Torrba has indicated that Mistress Dofina will be safe if she remains here.
Datum: Torrba has indicated that Mistress Dofina will become lucid after sunset.
Datum: Female human Sith identified as Ventress.
Datum: Ventress is aware of Ka-Femi-Odo's relationship with the unidentified Twi'Lek Jedi Master.
Proposition: Ventress is aware that Ka-Femi-Odo is a Jedi.
Proposition: Ventress or Mistress Dofina have informed Torrba that Ka-Femi-Odo is a Jedi.
Datum: Felia Sardo has accepted Torrba's request on behalf of her companions.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 43.4%; Anxiety 29.9; Frustration 18.8%; Melancholy 7.9%.
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Algorithmic Node: Subservience protocols apply.
Algorithmic Node: Obeisance protocols apply.

The diminutive probe droid falls silent with Ventress' departure. It slowly turns to regard the assembly again while gently drifting downward to hover closer to its Mistress motionless form. It listens to Felia accept Torrba's mission on her companions' behalf while it turns one of its external sensor pods to scan the trapped Twi'lek in hopes of assessing his physical condition. It makes no move to leave its incapacitated Mistress' side.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 7, 2005)

The Hutt simply gives an affirmative grunt. The blue protocol droid speaks, "You can find Master Kellon at the Swoop Races. I believe my counterpart knows the way." It then points to DRK-1X. 

X scans the encased Jedi Master. His life signs are there, but faint. It seems he is being held in some sort of stasis field. After the Sith woman leaves, a collective tenseness, previously undetected, leaves with her and the Jedi's prison is replaced behind the wall. 

X's sensors and all of you hear a muttered voice from one of the guards in the room. Something about, "...hate it when she does that... messes with our.... no business here..."


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 8, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> The blue protocol droid speaks, "You can find Master Kellon at the Swoop Races. I believe my counterpart knows the way." It then points to DRK-1X.



Cognitive Processing
Datum: Kellon is located at the swoop racing facility.
Datum: The unidentified protocol/surveillance droid has indicated
that DRK-1X knows the location of the swoop racing facility.
Proposition: Felia Sardo, Tal Remar and Ka-Femi-Odo will expect
DRK-1X to lead them to the swoop racing facility.
Heuristic Node: Leading the three refugees will engender a favorable
rapport with them which may prove of benefit to Mistress Dofina.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Obeisance protocols apply. DRK-1X must
remain here as implied by Mistress Dofina.
Unable to reach volition threshold.
Heuristic Node: The refugees' mission will benefit Mistress Dofina.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Master preservation protocols apply. DRK-1X
must remain to ensure Mistress Dofina's safety while she is impaired.
Unable to reach volition threshold.

The diminutive probe droid does not respond to the protocol droid's suggestion but continues to stare forward impassively as it silently processes the situation.

Cognitive Processing
Heuristic Node: DRK-1X's familiarity with Nar Shaada will increase
the probability of success of the refugees' mission.
Algorithmic Node: Override. Obeisance protocols apply.
Emotive Node: Uncertainty 57.9%; Frustration 28.7%; Melancholy 13.4%.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Uploading data to vocabulator buffer 45S.

After a brief pause, DRK-1X answers to no one in particular; _"Statement: I must remain here to report to my Mistress once she has regained her senses. If she so instructs me I will then lead you to the swoop racing facility. If the three of you wish to proceed now I will gladly direct and advise you via comlink while you are en route."_ While waiting, the diminutive probe droid will monitor the conversations of Torrba the Serene's guests in the hopes of uncovering more information of use to its Mistress (Listen +9, Gather Information -1, Knowledge (streetwise) +4).


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 8, 2005)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> _"Statement: I must remain here to report to my Mistress once she has regained her senses. If she so instructs me I will then lead you to the swoop racing facility. If the three of you wish to proceed now I will gladly direct and advise you via comlink while you are en route."_



Felia sighs and nods, glancing to the Hutt momentarily to make sure he approves.

"You have my comm chennel, then. Buzz me and direct away."

With that, she gives Torrba a quick bow, and heads toward the main exit, her companions hopefully in tow.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2005)

With a last, hopefully impassive glance at Lun Xan, Femi bows ever-so-slightly to the Hutt and follows Felia from the room.  He is filled with dread and a bit of sadness but tries to push those emotional feelings aside to concentrate on the tasks at hand.  He continues to hang on to the hope that Master Xan can be freed from his current prison, which is more hope than he had when he arrived here.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 13, 2005)

Presuming that Tal will follow Felia to keep up the body guard ruse.

Felia, Tal and Femi head out of the room. A couple of Gran guards escort you to another exit, different from the one you were brought in earlier. As the door opens, the lights and sounds of a giant, squalid city assault your senses. 

There are people of what seems every race in the galaxy walking, haggling, arguing, even fighting in the streets of Nar Shaddaa. Every once in a while you hear what you think must be blaster shots not too far away. A speeder or two drifts by on occasion, and a gang of swoopers hang out by the entrance to a cantina across the way. You are just getting used to the sights when Felia's comm beeps, X uploading coordinates to it. 

Felia looks and frowns. You have to go through the cantina to get to the race observation booth to find Kellon.

DRK-1X:

[sblock]
As you watch your companions leave, you notice that the Sith woman has subsequently returned. She notices that you are still here, but ignores you nonetheless. 

"Do you think it is wise to trust these people to such a mission? I mean we barely know them. They could cause no end of trouble for you."

"Na chuta ne canbarri keeploobo. Ma wani ne Dofina koo sordee. Ingoo hiwasa." Torrba speaks in Huttese, which the protocol droid doesn't need to translate for Ventress to understand. 

"Yes, my Master." With a short bow, the woman takes her leave, letting you alone with Torrba and his entourage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Tal follows Felia out of the Hutt's audience chamber with relief. "Nice to get outta there, eh?" He speaks to nobody in particular once they are out of earshot. Looking around at the scene layed out before them, he sighs. "I don't feel like walking through this mess of lifeforms just to get to this Kellon character." He looks about with searching eyes. "Maybe we could acquire some transportation?"

ooc: Look for something to rent, some sort of taxi.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 14, 2005)

Left behind amidst Torrba the Serene's intoxicated guests, the diminutive probe droid does what it was designed to do; remain inconspicuous while silently observing. As attention is gradually turned away from it, DRK-1X gently sinks down into the shadows behind the couch where its Mistress is seated. It rotates its lower sensor pod to observe Ventress as she reenters the audience chamber to speak to the hutt, activating its holorecorder to keep a record of their brief exchange.

It continues to idly monitor local transmissions, especially the blue protocol droid's comlink channel. Simultaneously, it begins transmitting directives and advice [Knowledge (streetwise) +4] to Felia out on the street, its whisper soft voice issuing forth from her portable comlink; _"Report: From the westernmost exit of Torrba's residential complex it is most expedient to simply cross Track street and enter the Cockpit Cantina. It should be easily recognizable by the blue female Twi'Lek holosign above the entryway. The Cockpit's rear exit leads to the swoop-race observation deck. While crossing through the interior it is customary to purchase a beverage or at the very least leave a gratuity with the quarren behind the bar as a courtesy.

I recommend keeping your weapons slung or holstered but plainly visible while traveling on Nar Shaddaa. Stay close together while moving and avoid peddlers and panhandlers; displaying interest or charity generally invites undesirable attention to yourselves. Torrba's lieutenant, Kellon Greytouch, should be easy for you to recognize on sight being that he is an albino rodian. It is unclear what he will be doing at the swoop race facility however since most races have been postponed or canceled due to the local political instability created in the wake of Emperor Palpatine's founding of the First Galactic Empire six cycles ago."_

DRK-1X continues to babble on trusting that its information is important and of interest to the trio and that Felia will interrupt it if she has any questions.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 15, 2005)

Felia frowns, slipping the earpiece of her comlink into her ear while holding the transmitter tightly in her hand, looking over to Tal while she listens to X drone on.
"We won't need a ride, if we could even afford one. We need to head in there," she says, subltly gesturing with her head to the Cockpit Cantina across the gap without looking at it. "It's close by. Kellon is in back, by the swoop tracks. He's an albino rodian, of all things. The droid tells me we should at least buy a drink in the bar before heading back, or folks might get roudy. I hope one of you has credits, because I'm shot. Keep your blasters at the ready, but don't brandish them; we want to go for intimidating, not threatening. We should try not to make eye contact with anyone, either," she warns, clearly feeling out of her element. Taking a deep breath, and immediately regretting it, she sighs, stands up straight, and putting on a mask of confidence.
"Come on. We can cross the gap over there," she says, gesturing to a low, wide bridge before pulling her cloak tight around her and starting to walk ahead of the others, hoping they keep close behind her.

OOC: Sorry for the delay. Been a little busy. I'm back on the ball now.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "We won't need a ride, if we could even afford one. We need to head in there," she says, subltly gesturing with her head to the Cockpit Cantina across the gap without looking at it.




"Right, sorry. I didn't realize it was so close. Nice to have our own personal navigation droid," he says, activating his communicator so X can hear. "All sounds like good advice. You take the lead, Felia. I've got your back."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm going to presume Femi follows along, unless he wants to post something different from that fact.

The trio advances steadily across the street. Your false confidence keeps most of the occupants of the avenue away from you. As you near the Cantina however, you notice that some of the swoopers outside have begun to pay close attention to you. One in particular, a Human male, stands from his bike along with the cheer-ons and backslaps of some of his companions. Both Femi and Felia get a strange sense of unease coming from him and even Tal's trigger fingers start to twitch. The man moves to block the entrance to the cantina, the glowing blue Twi'lek sign outlining his sharp features, dark hair and wide grin. He waits for you to approach before speaking. 

"Well, hello starstuff." He looks at all of you then directly at Felia. "What's a fancy girl like you doing out here in a place like this?"

DRK-1X:

[sblock]
For the most part, unless there is something specific you want to accomplish while the other three are at the cantina, evening will fall soon so you can speak with Dofina. If you would like, I can fast forward to your portion with her. The transmission from the droid have stopped temporarily and any channels you pick up will mostly be local news reports, nonrelevant traffic, stuff like that.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 16, 2005)

jerky swooper guy said:
			
		

> "Well, hello starstuff." He looks at all of you then directly at Felia. "What's a fancy girl like you doing out here in a place like this?"




Tal intersects the man's path, fingers on the large blaster's handle. "Back off, puke. This is NOT your day to get lucky, unless you consider going home with one less of everything you have two of fortunate."

ooc: Intimidate +6


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 16, 2005)

Hearing the new voice over the comlink and Tal's spirited reply, DRK-1X stops it's report to listen and avoid distracting Felia.

Shadow:[sblock]
The only things I was hoping to accomplish was to listen in on Torrba and his guests. I'm curious to know what goes on in a hutt's audience chamber when people aren't being bullied. I mean, all these people must find this an entertaining place to be for some reason. Then again they may all just sit around stupefied for hours as if in an opium den. I was also planning to, when the trio are taking a few minutes to relax (perhaps while in enjoying a drink in the cantina) to have 1X shut down momentarily and reprogram itself. (switching one skill point from both Spot and Tumble into a cross-class Speak Language (Huttese) skill point; Computer Use +14; DC check 26) That way I can translate what Torrba told Ventress earlier as well as understand whatever else he might say later. It's up to you if you want to skip ahead with Dofina or not. I knew what I was getting into when I stayed behind. What can I say. Servitude is a bitch.  [/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 16, 2005)

Femi could hardly believe that they had been out on the streets for just a few minutes before being accosted by thugs intent on doing harm.  This place had to be one of the worst he had ever experienced, and he had only been experiencing it for a very short time.

Understanding that Tal was trying to back the thugs down without a fight, Femi moved to stand next to and slightly behind him, his hand on his own blaster.  He was ready to use the force if necessary to keep this situation from becoming a conflict.

OOC:  If Tal's intimidate doesn't work and there is time before a fight breaks out, Femi will say something like "You don't want to bother with the likes of us" to get the thugs to leave them alone.  Affect Mind +7.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 16, 2005)

Jerky Swooper Guy said:
			
		

> "Well, hello starstuff. What's a fancy girl like you doing out here in a place like this?"





			
				Tal said:
			
		

> "Back off, puke. This is NOT your day to get lucky, unless you consider going home with one less of everything you have two of fortunate."




Felia resists the urge to look up at Tal in suprise, a little afraid herself of the man beside her with the blaster. Sighing inside, disapointed that any chance of getting information out of this slimeball through means other than torture would prove fruitless, she looks up at him with a 'can I go now?' expression, afraid that violence might break out.

She opens her mind to the man's emotions, hoping to know before even he does what course of action he intends to take.

OOC: Empathy at +0, taking 10. Use of the skill like this isn't in the rules, but if he gets mad instead of intimidated she should know a split second before he makes his move to expect trouble of one kind or another. Feel free to call me crazy, SBM. If things go towards the hostile, if Felia wins initiative, a slim chance I know, she'll try to use Friendship on the guy to keep him from getting too upset and will try going the diplomacy route, inviting him inside with them, apologizing for Tal... It probably won't work out, but who knows?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 16, 2005)

DRK-1X:

[sblock]
Sitting around stupefyed for hours on the drug Torrba has is about correct. About the only ones not intoxicated is Torrba himself, who has fallen asleep, and some of the guards, who have taken it upon themselves to gamble away their well-earned pay. You spend the next few moments listening to the interaction between the trio and the swooper. Then after all is settled, you get a chance to sit and reprogram yourself so you can translate the Hutt's words. 

Your memory banks return the following on playback:

"Do you think it is wise to trust these people to such a mission? I mean we barely know them. They could cause no end of trouble for you."

"Remember your place apprentice. Dofina's companions are of no concern to me. I will handle them."Torrba speaks in Huttese, which the protocol droid doesn't need to translate for Ventress to understand.

"Yes, my Master." With a short bow, the woman takes her leave, letting you alone with Torrba and his entourage.

You can then see some of the patrons being escorted out by the guards as they begin to fall asleep as well, the drug slowly wearing off, as the supply was shut down hours ago. Dofina next to you begins to stir.
[/sblock]

The man looks up at Tal in shock, his hands instinctively raising into the sky. "Whoa big guy, I didn't know you was _with_ the lady. I was just doing my job, that's all." He backs off a bit, Felia getting a sense of unease from him. His confidence has started to drop at the sight of a man willing to blast him to pieces in the middle of the street. "I..I can't just let you walk right in though. This place is members only." You notice some of the other swoopers making faces at the man. 

Go natural 20 Intimidate check! I allowed Felia the Empathy check, due to the timing in the dialogue, it was pretty obvious that Tal's tactic worked. If you want to use your Friendship now, go ahead. Just tell me what you're going to say.


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 16, 2005)

Felia smiles, doing her best to look calm and reassuring to the man. She looks up at Tal and says, "It's okay," looking back at the swooper while she reaches out to him with her calm and relief. (Friendship +5, taking 10 for 15)

"We're only here on business," she tells him, smiling, feeling much more in control of the situation. "Just a quick in and out. We won't cause any trouble with your patrons, and we're not here to gamble. We'll be in and out of your hair in no time," she assures him. (Diplomacy +7, +2 from Empathy)

OOC: If Felia knew that Femi could Affect Mind this guy she'd keep quiet and let him, but at present she has no clue he's capable of it. Pity she doesn't know more about the Jedi.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 17, 2005)

Femi relaxes a bit, somewhat relieved that he probably won't need to use his Jedi abilities so soon on this dangerous planet.  He keeps his hand near his blaster, happy that his lightsaber is safely hidden away under his shirt.  He continues to watch the confrontation carefully, in the event he needs to intercede.

OOC:  Femi will watch the interactions closely and will intervene with his comment of "You don't want to bother with the likes of us" using Affect Mind at +7 if the situation takes a turn for the worst.



> OOC: If Felia knew that Femi could Affect Mind this guy she'd keep quiet and let him, but at present she has no clue he's capable of it. Pity she doesn't know more about the Jedi.




OOC1:      I just don't think Femi would have been very forthcoming about his specific abilities during the trip through hyperspace.  He might have talked a bit about the Force in general but as stated above, I figure he would rather not have to call on the Force unless absolutely necessary, especially so early in the mission.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 17, 2005)

Tal stands down and flips up the visor of his helmet as Felia speaks, but his demeanor doesn't change. In his travels, he has found the best way to deal with this sort of ruffian is to appear to be the person most willing to do violence, regardless of the consequences. He turns his eyes away from the bravo's face after a long, flat stare.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 17, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Dofina next to you begins to stir.



DRK-1X will not try to rush her; it'll probably take a while for her to come out of her stupor. 1X would rather not draw attention to it or her until she's fully regained her senses. If there is a food dispenser in the audience chamber 1X will make its way to it stealthily and acquire a cup of Dofina's preferred hot stimulant drink. It'll carry it back to her with its arms deployed and proceed to feed her some slowly until she's fully aware of her surroundings.[/sblock]DRK-1X whispers out of Felia and Tal's earpieces via comlink: _"Statement: I've never known the Cockpit Cantina to have a 'members only' policy. This individual may be lying or in error."_


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry about the delay folks, Ambrus and I were clarifying a couple of things quickly.

The man's eyes dart back and forth between Felia, Femi and Tal, focusing on the blasters near the hands of the two men. X's transmission comes through as Felia speaks to him, letting her know that this man may be lying, even though her senses were quiet on the subject. 

"I...I suppose I could let you in, for just a moment or so. Go straight on through the door and make sure you all buy at least one drink from Gurdz, or they'll know you're outsiders. He slowly backs away, to the detriment of his ego, with his cronies throwing insulting remarks about his manhood. 

As you enter the building, few of the scores of patrons look up at you. Most are simply enjoying their drinks, having conversations at tables or just dancing to the music being piped in from somewhere. The way the place is laid out, you find yourself looking directly at the bar portion, through the throngs of people. That is surrounded by stools and chairs of varying types, most all of them occupied. Near the walls however are the tables and booths, they as well being mostly occupied. Felia and Femi's senses are nearly overwhelmed with the myriad emotions running high in the room, mostly due to intoxication more than anything. In fact, you feel that if you stay around too much longer, you might be affected as well. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]In Torrba's place, you find a serving droid that serves a steaming cup of coftea. It's a human drink, but Dofina has taken a liking to it from her journies. As you begin to help her drink it, her eyes begin to clear, slightly. "X, have I.. Have I ever told... X you.. Thanks, X." Eventually her eyes again are able to focus and she seems to be thinking more clearly. "What's going on?", she whispers. "Why is everyone asleep? Where is that group we came here with?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 21, 2005)

Femi makes an effort to focus on blocking the most intense of emotions coming from the patrons of the bar.  He wants to remain clear-headed for whatever may come.  He remains silent, content to let Felia or one of the others do any talking for the time being.  He scans the room, looking for any signs of trouble, anyone who might be paying a bit too much attention to he and his companions.

OOC:  Spot +3


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 21, 2005)

"I hope one of you boys has a few 'blending in' credits, because I'm broke," Felia whispers to her companions as they get into the cantina. She stops as she gets close to the throng of people, shaking her head a little to clear it before gritting her teeth and pressing on into the smokey room. If between the three of them they have the credits to pay for it, Felia orders a light, common drink, drinking half of it at the bar over the course of a few short minutes, trying to seem like she's nothing important, before trying to make her way towards the race tracks as inconspicuously as possible.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

Tal leans in close to Felia. "Uhhh... shouldn't we find this Gurdz guy quick-like? Bringing you in here is awkward enough without everyone knowing we don't belong."

He steps back and takes a look around. _My kinda joint. Too bad I'm here on business,_ he thinks glumly.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 21, 2005)

Hearing the sounds of music and conversation filtering in through Felia an Tal's comlinks DRK-1X assumes that the trio have entered the cantina. Since they seem to have a few moments to spare the diminutive probe droid continues to report information they may find useful, its whisper soft voice issuing forth from their earpieces; _"Report: If you are to interact successfully with the residents of Nar Shaddaa it may prove beneficial for you to be aware of some of the current events that are of interest to the local populace.

The primary topics of interest are the recent founding of the First Galactic Empire, the Empire's declaration of victory in the Clone Wars, the impending presentation of Emperor Palpatine's newly drafted constitution and their impact on hutt space and the regional economy. There is a general sense of concern and unease amongst the residents of hutt space since some vessels of the Empire's fleet have been sighted in the area and there are reports of local space transports being boarded and searched by imperial troops. The uncertainty of the situation has led to a general slowing of local sporting and entertainment events, such as swoop racing, which is leading to concerns amongst the populace of an impending economic depression.

In contrast, there is a sudden leap in the local bounty hunting industry as the Empire is currently issuing lucrative bounties for the capture and return of fugitive Jedi. Consequently Nar Shaddaa is hosting an inordinate number of bounty hunters who are en-route to other locales in search of Jedi."_

DRK-1X, floating next to its catatonic Mistress in Torrba's audience chamber, pauses in its transmission hoping that its sudden silence will draw its listeners' attention to the significance of what it's just said. It waits patiently for any response or questions while listening intently to the sounds of the cantina through Felia and Tal's comlinks (Listen +9).

Shadow:
[sblock]Listening to its Mistress' confused questions, DRK-1X decides that it is best to take it slow and limit itself to answering Dofina's questions simply rather than completely until she appears a little more cognizant. The diminutive probe droid floats nearer to Dofina's head, switches its vocabulator to nemoidian and begins whispering so as not to wake any of the nearby sleepers.

_"Report: You are in Torrba the Serene's audience chamber and are recovering from the effects of Ryll spice and Apathy. Everyone is asleep because they were similarly drugged and it is now nighttime here. The group we came with left earlier on a mission to help you, given to them by Torrba."_

The diminutive probe droid falls silent and waits for its Mistress to digest this information. It offers her another sip of coftea.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 21, 2005)

X is slowly reminding me of the Hitchhiker's Guide to Nar Shaadaa... I ad-libbed a bit for Felia's benefit..

The place is definately packed, but Femi's keen senses, no doubt enhanced by his natural connection to the Force, notices that there are people here not enjoying the atmosphere. Most of them stand in corners watching over the crowd, but the two that stick out most are the ones that stand on either side of a door in the back. From the trideo monitor above it and the neon hologram of a swoop bike, you can tell that it leads to the tracks. 

X's telling of the local news is accurate. Near that same door, you see a small group of people, similarly not relaxing, looking over a technical terminal of some sort. It almost seems as if they are bidding on something, but you can't tell from this distance due to the ambient noise.

As you slide up to the bar, a short round humanoid creature approaches you. His name, 'Gurdz', is clearly displayed in Basic on his serving smock. "What do you want?"

"Give me something light and comfortable", Felia says nonchalantly. Gurdz simply nods, looking expectantly at the rest of you. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
At mention of Torrba's name, a look of complete understanding crosses Dofina's blue-green face. "I guess you now know another piece of my business as well, X." Her Nemoidian is slurred. She pauses for a moment, as if gathering her thoughts, her language faculties, or both. "X, listen to me. Whatever Torrba is having you do, do it. He is as quick to have a person killed as he is to smile at them. You don't have to tell me for me to know that he ordered you to leave me here. It is his way. Now, what is it exactly that he is having you do for him?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 22, 2005)

Uncertain of what the others are seeing, DRK-1X continues to digitally analyze the audio transmission it's receiving from Felia and Tal's comlinks (Listen +9).

Shadow:
[sblock]







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "I guess you now know another piece of my business as well, X."



The diminutive probe droid continues to stare impassively at its mistress with its three unblinking photoreceptors. "Statement: I'm afraid I've been aware of your drug use for some time Mistress. I am better able to serve you by being aware of all your activities."


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "X, listen to me. Whatever Torrba is having you do, do it. He is as quick to have a person killed as he is to smile at them."



DRK-1X politely reminds its befuddled mistress of a simple fact; _"Statement: Please forgive me Mistress, but it isn't necessary for you to warn me. If you'll recall I've spent more time on Nar Shaddaa interacting directly with Torrba's servants and witnessing his methods than you yourself have. If however you are instructing me to henceforth follow Torrba's orders as well as your own then I will require you to state your owner's identification code so that I may amend my program accordingly. Recommendation: I would suggest however that you wait until you are feeling fully recovered before proceeding."_ The diminutive probe droid waits patiently while showing no outward indication of the trepidation it feels.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "You don't have to tell me for me to know that he ordered you to leave me here. It is his way."



The diminutive probe droid responds in its monotone whisper-soft voice; _"Correction: I'm afraid you are mistaken Mistress; Torrba did not order me to do anything. Report: The only thing he suggested I do was to allow you to remain here. Since you chose to come here I saw no reason to disagree with him. Proposition: Perhaps he realized that it would be futile to issue me orders since I am not programmed to follow anyone's orders but yours."_


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Now, what is it exactly that he is having you do for him?



DRK-1X, seeing that its Mistress is now in need of information more than a stimulant drink, traces a small arc through the air to deposit the cup of coftea on the couch's flat armrest. The black spherical droid then retracts both its arms into its chassis and drifts back to rest its vocabulator grill next to its Mistress' ear hole and lowers its audio output so that no one else can eavesdrop on its report. _"Report: The refugees and I were summoned here to meet with Torrba. He proceeded to bully the other refugees with baseless accusations and threats before revealing his suspicions that you were being hunted by the newly formed Galactic Empire. He expressed his concern over the existence of witnesses and evidence that may link your business activities with his own and the possible threat that the Empire's investigation could pose to his interests. He then expressed an interest in having the refugees aid him by somehow ending the Empire's investigation or by tampering with the witnesses or evidence. Torrba vaguely promised them compensation and future non-interference from his people. Felia Sardo accepted on behalf of her fellow refugees who offered no comment of their own."_

DRK-1X pauses to allow its befuddled Mistress to assimilate that information before continuing. _"In response to my subsequent inquiries Torrba revealed that he had a male Twi'Lek, Ka-Femi-Odo's master who was left behind on Taris, as a prisoner. The human Sith, Ventress, then entered and revealed that she had brought him here a few hours prior to our arrival supposedly as a willing prisoner. Torrba revealed that she had brought him news of a tracking device installed on the Geth Hound and insinuated that it had been placed there by a traitor to you long before our departure from Taris. He indicated his desire that this traitor be found and dealt with. Torrba then indicated to the refugees that they should go meet with Kellon Greytouch for aditional information that would allow them to begin their mission. They left shortly thereafter.

Since their departure, Ventress has returned to speak briefly with Torrba voicing her concern about trusting the refugees. In their exchange Ventress addressed Torrba as 'master' and he addressed her as 'apprentice'. Proposition: Although other explanations are possible could this perhaps indicate that Torrba is himself a Sith Master and Ventress is his apprentice? Recommendation: It would help me to serve you in this case if you could impart to me how it is that you recognized Ventress. Proposition: Did you perhaps encounter her while you were associating with Count Dooku?"_ The diminutive probe droid stops speaking aware that it may have overstepped its bounds in voicing its theories.[/sblock]OOC: I don't know much about the Hitchiker's Guide but DRK-1s (and probe droids in general I imagine) live to spill their guts about what they've seen and learned.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

> "Give me something light and comfortable", Felia says nonchalantly. Gurdz simply nods, looking expectantly at the rest of you.




When Gurdz looks at Femi, he nods in agreement.  "I'll have the same," he says, deciding that the less he says the better in this place.  Once he has the drink in his hand, he'll take a sip and turn around, lean against the bar and scan the room, paying particular attention to the group of people around the terminal who seemed to be bidding on something.  He does his best to not appear too interested in anyone, trying to casually sweep the room with his gaze.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 23, 2005)

Tal avoids drinking at this point, which comes as suprising considering the speed he downed the drink in Torba's waiting room. He stays on alert, taking his role as bodyguard seriously.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 24, 2005)

Gurdz simply nods and goes to get the drinks and returns, setting them on the bar for you to grab, eyeing each of you and then moving on to the next group of customers. As you sample the lum, the bidding in the corner gets louder. It slowly becomes obvious that the bidders are bounty hunters. 


"Ten-thousand on the gun-runner..."
"Fifteen for the smuggler.."
"Three million for the Jedi.."
"Fifteen.. Jedi, wait a minute. I'll go 4 million."
"Twenty thousand for the snitch..."
"Five million for the Jedi and the smuggler"


The banter continues, then a loud ruckus from the group gets the attention of the guards near the door to the swoop tracks. It begins as yelling, but then a blaster shot is heard. 

You all have one action before initiative is rolled...

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina's head, if it were possible, seemed ready to explode after the onrush of information from X. At the mention of Ventress, however, she regained focus."That _kreetlespit_ Sith is here? I knew she had something up her sleeve when she first left." She pauses to look at you and then looks around the room. "I don't have to tell you that she is a powerful Sith, she was the one Dooku chose over me. Funny how he paid for it with his life, isn't it? She was presumed killed too, by that Anakin Skywalker. If I knew how to find him, I'd throttle him for not finishing the job." Dofina is apparently very agitated at the memories resurfacing to her. "I don't trust her X. I wasn't aware of any indication that Torrba is Force sensitive, let alone a Sith, but if she believes he is, then he is a better conman than I thought. Whatever she has to do with this mission, it can't be good. That aside, I am more curious about these refugees. I wonder why they would take this mission on for my benefit. I don't like this X, I don't like it at all."

It is right about then that you hear a blaster shot from your open comchannel.
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 24, 2005)

Hearing the group of people bidding on capturing or killing Jedi sends a shudder through Femi's tall, lanky frame.  When his drink arrives, he turns away from looking at that group and takes a sip of the lum.  When the blaster goes off, he drops into a crouch, hand falling to the grip of his own blaster, eyes scanning the crowded room.

OOC:  Total defense action


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 24, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]DRK-1X watches its Mistress atentively, giving her all the time necessary to properly assimilate this new information.







			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> That aside, I am more curious about these refugees. I wonder why they would take this mission on for my benefit. I don't like this X, I don't like it at all."



_"Report: There was a point during the negotiations when Felia Sardo asked Torrba for access to your files and finances. Torrba deftly sidestepped the request. Proposition: I suspect that they believed Torrba's death threats. Since neither of them sought clarifications concerning Torrba's vague mention of compensation, I propose that they accepted the mission mostly out of fear and perhaps a desire to prove their usefulness to Torrba. In my opinion, they are poor negotiators."_


			
				Shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> It is right about then that you hear a blaster shot from your open comchannel.



The diminutive probe droid falls silent momentarily as it analyzes the audio transmission. It suddenly begins speaking faster albeit in its normal emotionless voice._"Report: I have been directing and monitoring the refugees' via comlink. It seems a violent altercation has begun not far from here in the Cockpit Cantina."_[/sblock]Recognizing the sound of blaster fire over the comlink channel, DRK-1X analyzes the signals to attempt to discern the type of blaster fired (Knowledge (technology) +4) and to calculate the distance from the point of origin (Listen +9, Computer Use +14).


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 24, 2005)

Felia nearly drops her drink as the sound of a blaster rips through the room. She drops into a crouch beside Tal, quickly moving for cover from the direction of the blaster fire while keeping her head down.

OOC: Listen as a reaction to determing the direction of fire and a Move Action to take cover. You said we get _an_ action, but if you mean a full round action she'll follow Femi's lead and assume Total Defense once behind some hard cover. Her defense should go from a 15 to a 19 with cover, and if she can go on Total Defense it'll go up to a 23. Pity she only has 3 ranks in Tumble, then again, you're probably not using the DnD synnergy bonus to Fighting Defensively and Total Defense.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

Tal keeps sweeping his eyes over the area, sliding the handle of his blaster into his grip and removing the safety.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 26, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
"In my opinion, they are poor negotiators."
"Or simply outmatched," Dofina returns. 

When you tell her of the fight now occuring, she requests to hear it. Your systems determine that the first shot came from the direction of the where the bidding was occuring, but with the subsequent screams and yelling of people trying to get out of the way, you are unable to complete the process of getting an exact pinpoint. (Listen 3+9= 12, Computer Use 1(-10)+14= 4) You are however able to tell that the sound is similar to that of a BlasTec D-18 Pistol, a newer model built just recently to complement the DC17 that Clone troopers used. (Technology 14+4= 18)
[/sblock]

The three of you duck behind the bar as another shot goes sailing past you. You can tell that it was a stray shot as it hits the ceiling, sending sparks flying down on your heads. The crowd begins to panic, people moving everywhere, bumping and trampling into each other, screaming, yelling, causing mass chaos, but more importantly, impairing your ability to see or even hear the commotion by the bidding area. You do notice however that the guards that were in the corners and by the door to the tracks have moved into the crowds now. You can see one of them moving towards the bidding area, blaster pistol drawn, but he quickly disappears in the mass of bodies. 

For All:
[sblock]
An action, as in surprise round, maybe should've said partial action?  You were all technically behind partial cover, ducking goves you temporary full cover. And yes, there is a synergy bonus with Tumbling in Star Wars. Says so right under the Tumbling skill description...

Init checks: 
Tal: 21
Femi: 14
DRK-1X: 10
Felia: 5

X is not in combat currently, so Init was rolled in case it is needed to clarify timing. 

Actions?

[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 26, 2005)

Femi stays behind cover until he can assess what exactly is going on.  It seems obvious that he and his companions were not the target of the attack.  He peers out from behind cover trying to see what is happening without overly exposing himself to blaster fire.

OOC:  Total Defense


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Tal also takes the safest cover he can find, doing his best to stay out of the stray fire. His rifle is at the ready in case somone trys to take advantage of his companions in this chaotic situation. Opening a comm channel, he calls out to the droid. 

"X! Keep us aware of incoming law enforcement or anything this forsaken place has like that!"

ooc: Find cover where he can still keep an eye on what is happening, and hold attack. Fire if anyone approaches us with malice. Free action to talk to X.


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 26, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]DRK-1X obediently begins piping in the transmission through its vocabulator but keeps the volume quite low so as not to awaken Torrba or any other quests. At first only an indecipherable cacophony of shrieks and squeals can be heard until Tal's request comes through clearly: "X! Keep us aware of incoming law enforcement or anything this forsaken place has like that!" The diminutive probe droid says nothing at first, waiting for its Mistress to validate or invalidate the mercenary's request before replying.

OOC: Does Nar Shaddaa have any kind of law enforcement authorities? Being this close, I assume the cantina is a part of Torrba's territory so his people may respond if his profits are threatened by a disruption in one of his establishments. So who's most likely to want to quash a disruption there?
[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 27, 2005)

Felia remains under cover, bringing her hand inside her satchel to grip the handle of her model Q2, keeping it consealed. She tries to remain calm in all the chaotic confusion, keeping her breathing level and her pulse as normal as possible, but finds it no easy task.

OOC: Total defense, under cover, drawing a consealed weapon. Her hold-out blaster is set to stun. She has no interest in killing anyone.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 28, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina cocks a half-smile at Tal's question, looking comical on a Nemoidian. "The only real law around here is what you make yourself. One of Torrba's cronies owns that place and the security consists of whoever is present at the time. Torrba doesn't tolerate weakness, so if Kellon can't protect his own interests..." She trails off. 

Yes, Torrba would be 'the law' in this part of the city. Since Torrba believes in might makes right, Kellon's cantina is under Kellon's protection. Torrba won't lift a fat finger, even for his closest lieutenant. 
[/sblock]

Hands on your weapons, you each sweat under pressure of the combatants getting the idea that you would make good targets too. Some of the patrons have cleared, but not enough to give you a clear view of the fight. You can hear the following over the commotion however:


"... contract... mine..."
"Jedi... above your capa...."
"We'll see... Kellon... will be...Aaarrgghh..."
"You! I remem...*gurgled gasp*"
"No not... can't be..."


Suddenly, a man ducks down beside you, blaster in hand. "Hi folks. This happens all the time. You'd know that if you came here more often." He smiles, his blaster firing a few shots over the rim of the bar. "Speaking of, who in blazes are you anyway?"


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "... contract... mine..."
> "Jedi... above your capa...."
> "We'll see... Kellon... will be...Aaarrgghh..."
> "You! I remem...*gurgled gasp*"
> "No not... can't be..."



Felia frowns as she hears the name of the rodian they're looking to meet shouted over the din of the cantina. _This can't be good_, she thinks to herself



			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Suddenly, a man ducks down beside you, blaster in hand. "Hi folks. This happens all the time. You'd know that if you came here more often." He smiles, his blaster firing a few shots over the rim of the bar. "Speaking of, who in blazes are you anyway?"



About to pull her blaster out on the newcomer, Felia realises that he's pointing his away form her. 
"..Felia Sardo," she tells him in answer to his question. "This is supposed to be part of the daily entertainment?" she asks sarcasticly, keeping her head down.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 28, 2005)

Femi keeps his head down, and stays behind cover.  When the newcomer joins them, he remains silent, letting Felia do the talking.  She seems to have a way with people and he's afraid he'll say or do something that gives away what he is so is content to remain quiet.  He keeps his hand on his blaster, in the event he has to actually draw and use it.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

"Wait a sec. Kellon? Isn't that who we are supposed to meet?" Tal's blaster is also flipped to stun. "That makes me nervous. How 'bout you, Felia?"

Tal glances sideways at the newcomer from behind his visor, but keeps quiet, letting Felia take the lead. He winces slightly when she says her name. _Now what was the point of that? No matter. Let's figure out if we can avoid the ruckus, or if our contact needs a rescue._


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 28, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]DRK-1X takes its Mistress' amused statement as permission to respond to the soldier's comlink request. The diminutive probe droid whispers its response into Dofina's ear as it simultaneously transmits it to Felia and Tal.







			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> "Hi folks. This happens all the time. You'd know that if you came here more often. Speaking of, who in blazes are you anyway?"



DRK-1X will also attempt to identify the new speaker by comparing his voice to those of other local residents its met or spied upon in the neighbourhood. (Standard action, Computer Use +14 and/or Listen +9, taking 10)[/sblock]







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "X! Keep us aware of incoming law enforcement or anything this forsaken place has like that!"



There is a pauses before the probe droid responds to Tal's order amidst the sounds of blaster fire in the cantina; _"Statement: Acknowledged. But it's..."_ Tal's next transmission cuts off the rest of the droid's response.







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Wait a sec. Kellon? Isn't that who we are supposed to meet? That makes me nervous. How 'bout you, Felia?"



Assuming the first question is directed at it, DRK-1X answers into Felia and Tal's earpieces; _"Report: Affirmative. Kellon Greytouch, an albino rodian, is your contact. As the cantina is within the territory he manages for Torrba he is solely responsible for enforcing order there. It is unlikely that Torrba will dispatch any other personnel for a cantina brawl; especially since he is currently sleeping."_


----------



## Kemrain (Sep 28, 2005)

Felia gives Tal a quick worried look between speaking with their new associate and listening to 1X talk in her ear, unsure whether Kellon is in danger, or is danger, and not liking it. She looks back to the newcomer, hoping he'll provide more information about their situation.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 29, 2005)

The man fires a few more shots over the rim of the bar before speaking again. "Ah well, you could say that. If it's not Kellon's group, it's them Corsairs outside. If it's not them it's somebody else. Lately it's been the Bounty Hunter's Guild." It's then that you notice an odd tattoo on the man's arm. "If you got business with Kellon, I suggest you get in there quick, he doesn't stick around long when these things happen."

With that, he fires a few more shots before getting up and disappearing into the fray. You notice that there is now a small path in between people that leads towards the door to the tracks. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
The only thing that comes up in your search is that the voice has similar inflections to the voice of one Jango Fett, the rumored progenitor of the clone troopers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Sep 29, 2005)

DRK-1X continues to carefully monitor the chaos of the cantina while echoing the transmission for its Mistress' benefit. The diminutive probe droid patiently awaits questions or orders from either Dofina or the three refugees in the cantina while scanning other comlink channels for any mention of the disturbance.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2005)

Femi continues to watch the chaos from behind the relative safety of cover.  He breathes a bit easier when the stranger leaves their midst and heads back into the fray.  No need to draw any unnecessary attention to themselves, or at least any more than they already have.  When he sees that the path to the doors leading to the track is somewhat clear, he turns to his friends.

"If our goal lies beyond those doors, now might be the time to make our exit from here," he says, nodding towards the track doors.  He slowly starts to get up, keeping his head low and his hand on his blaster grip.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 2, 2005)

Tal sees the young Jedi make the move towards the doors with a grimace. He looks across at Felia to see if she has any input, but upon seeing her blank expression, he shrugs and follows Femi. 

ooc: I like Kemrain taking charge. Tal is better when he has orders to follow. No complaint from me about how you have been taking the initiative.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 2, 2005)

Felia watches her escorts get up to leave and sighs, resigning herself to leaving cover. she gets up and follows after, keeping close to Tal to keep him between her and the shooters, keeping on her guard and moving with the group through the hole in the crowd.

OOC: Move action, using Tal as cover (I doubt he'll mind) and continuing to remain on Total Defense. I delayed this long hoping that we could have a group that wouldn't depend on one person for the initiative, but if you both *want* Felia in charge, I didn't realise, I'll step up. Sorry for the delay folks. Shant happen again (at least, because of this).


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 3, 2005)

The group moves quickly underneath the random fire all around them. Most of the patrons have cleared out now and all that is left is the booted feet of the cantina guards and the bounty hunters that had been arguing. Sparks and debris rain down on your backs, but other than a few minor singes here and there, no one is hurt. You make it to the door which stands partially open. The smoke from blaster shots obscures whatever is behind it. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]In your continuous monitoring of channels, you come across something interesting:

"The Jedi is here."
"Are you certain?"
"Yes, Commander. He is with a local crimelord."
"Excellent, we will send a unit to obtain him."
"Sir, we're being monitored!"
"What, shut this down..."
--static--
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2005)

Figuring that whatever is behind the door can't be any worse than the dangerous stray blaster shots flying around he and his companions, Femi pushes through the door, hoping the others are committed to this course of action and still following him.  He takes his hand off his holstered blaster as he steps through the door, not wanting to inadvertantly provoke who or what might be on the other side.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 4, 2005)

The diminutive probe droid continues to silently monitor Felia, Tal and Femi's progress via their comlink transmissions.

Shadow:
[sblock]Cognitive Processing.
Com-channel #975215A: "(blaster discharge)(heavy breathing)(scuffling feet)(grunt)"
Com-channel #234870K: "01010111011001010100001010101101010100011010011"
Com-channel #512348H: "Whatever it takes. I'll need several kilos of spice as soon as possible."
Com-channel #834537M: "...Jedi is here. Are you certain? Yes, Commander. He is with a local..."
Record com-channel #834537M transmission in data buffer 23B.
Datum: A commander and his operative is aware of a Jedi in the company of a local crime lord.
Proposition: The Jedi is Ka-Femi-Odo and the local crime lord is Torrba the Serene.
Proposition: The Jedi is rather Ka-Femi-Odo's unidentified Twi'Lek Jedi Master.
Execute signal triangulation algorithm 34523.2345-54.
Processing.
Volition Threshold reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Discontinue vocabulator upload of com-channel #975215A.
Record com-channel #975215A transmission in data buffer 73F.
Uploading data to vocabulator data buffer 38S.

OOC: DRK-1X will try to pinpoint as closely as possible the point of origin of both comlinks in the aforementioned transmission (Computer Use +14). Does DRK-1X know whether the transmission is on a republic/imperial and perhaps military com-channel?

DRK-1X interrupts its playback of the the refugees' progress through the cantina to inform its Mistress of this new development. _"Apology: Please forgive this interruption Mistress. Report: I've intercepted another local transmission that may prove of interest to yourself and our host."_ The spherical black droid's vocabulator begins to issue the recorded transmission in muted tones: "The Jedi is here. Are you certain? Yes, Commander. He is with a local crime lord. Excellent, we will send a unit to obtain him. Sir, we're being monitored! What, shut this down..."

Ending the playback, DRK-1X remodulates its vocabulator to its regular whisper-soft voice and says; _"Supposition: Although possibly unrelated to our situation, these unidentified individuals may be referring to Torrba and either Ka-Femi-Odo or, more likely, his Twi'Lek Jedi Master. Since one of the individuals was identified as 'Commander', that he indicated a 'unit' would be sent to retrieve the Jedi and we know that the New Galactic Empire is issuing bounties for all Jedi it is possible that a unit of imperial troopers may arrive here shortly. It may not be safe for you to remain here much longer Mistress. Torrba may also prove grateful to you for the early warning of an impending raid were you to offer it to him.

If my supposition proves correct then it would indicate the presence of an imperial spy in Torrba's residence. I may have some evidence identifying the spy. Torrba may also prove grateful to you for this information as well."_[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 5, 2005)

Felia follows behind Femi, sticking close to Tal until she gets close enough to the door to make a dash for it. She slips in behind the Jedi, hand still on her holdout blaster tucked into her satchel, looking about nervously.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 6, 2005)

The three of you make it into the back room just as the fighting begins to die down. Through the smoke, you can barely make out the outlines of bodies on the floor. The neon lights of racing terminals blink, revealing the features of a few of the bodies, all of them locked in death. A loud sparking sound directs your attention to a broken open door where some of the smoke is leaving towards. You hear the sound of booted feet started to head towards your location from back in the cantina. 

DRK-1X: 
[sblock]
You attempt to triangulate the location of the transmission, but even as you do, a jamming signal attacks your efforts. Before it completely winks out, you are able to pinpoint it to a location within 1km of your current location. Computer Use T10+14= 24 vs. Opp Roll= 17+15= 32. 

From your knowledge of Nar Shaddaa, it is located somewhere in the industrial part of the city. 

Dofina looks up as you inform her of the situation. "Or Torrba will have me killed for mentioning that he has a weakness in his operation. You said you have evidence of who the spy may be? It may help our case if you present that first. However, these Imperials are more important at the moment. Torrba is powerful, but will not be able to hold back a determined effort by those clones." She then stands, stretching her now useful limbs, and then walks over to the blue protocol droid. She speaks to it in hushed tones and it begins to move, starting to awaken Torrba.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2005)

Tal attempts to shut the door they just came through. "No point in leaving an opening behind us," he reasons aloud. Then he turns and faces the sound, kneeling and aiming his blaster at the door. 

"I have the door covered," he whispers to his companions. "Should we make our presence known before they get here?"


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 6, 2005)

Felia stares at the bodies laying on the floor, starting to feel ill until Tal speaks and draws her attention away. Looking back to the mercenary, she takes a moment to recall what he said, frowning.
"If they're Kellon's men, definately. If they aren't, absolutely not. But would _you_ know by looking at them?" she asks in a whisper, her voice on the verge of panic. Thinking for a moment she blinks with a start as she realises she may have an out. She brings her comlink close to her mouth and quietly speaks into it. "X, do you know how we can ID Kellon's men?"

OOC: While she was looking, might she have happened to notice, say, any blasters on the floor? A heavier weapon would be very nice about now. Hold-out blasters are sweet, but they're more for holding someone up, not a full scale firefight. SBM, could you describe the room in a bit more detail and lay out the cover in the room, if combat's going to break out?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 6, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> SBM, could you describe the room in a bit more detail and lay out the cover in the room, if combat's going to break out?




If you could see it through the smoke, I most certainly would 

Oh, and no, there are no weapons on the bodies that you can see so far....


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Shadow: 
[sblock]The diminutive probe droid floats up to its Mistress after the blue protocol droid goes over to the hutt to awaken it. Taking its usual position above and behind Dofina's left shoulder, DRK-1X whispers to her in Nemoidian; _"Statement: I've taken the liberty to reprogram myself to speak huttese should you wish me to translate for you mistress."_

OOC: I'm assuming Dofina doesn't happen to speak huttese. If she does, please disregard what 1X said to her; it doesn't want to insult her abilities. Feel free to answer Felia's question to 1X however you think it would. I have no idea whether 1X is familiar with Kellon's people or whether there is a particular way to distinguish them. And just as a point of note, I didn't mention that I was taking 10 on the Computer Use check.[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2005)

Femi looks from the bodies littering the floor to the now closed door, nervousness etched on his face.  This chaotic situation was growing more out of control by the moment.  Turning away from his companions, trusting them to handle the situation at the door, he moves among the bodies, checking them to see if any of them have obvious identification on them.  He will also try to determine if they died of blaster wounds or something else.

OOC:  Treat Injury +4 to determine cause of death if not obvious, Search +2 to find identification or any other useful evidence.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 8, 2005)

Felia takes cover behind a solid object and hides while she waits for the DRK-1 to tell her what she should expect Kellon's men to look like. (Hide +0) She gestures to the others to keep out of sight, though they might not notice i nthe dim, smoke-filled room.

OOC: I'd love to know what X has to say about Kellon's men.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry about the late reply guys. As I mentioned in another post, i'm finishig up a 24 hour workday, so I probably won't be able to post the next portion until tomorrow night. My apolgies.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 10, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina nods when you mention that you have taught yourself to translate for her. She smiles at your efficiency, then begins to speak, as you translate:

"Great Torrba, my apologies for waking you, but I have important information to discuss with you." She continues, not letting him get a chance to say anything. "It seems that the newly formed Imperial forces are converging on your holdings to remove your prize from your possession. My droid will playback the intercepted transmission." She then gestures to you to playback the recorded message.

 I saw that you didn't specifically call out taking a ten, but since I rolled a two for you, I decided that you would be able to pick this up anyway, so I gave you the ten to move things along. My apologies..
[/sblock]

Tal quickly closes the door covering it with his blaster, waiting for the first person to come through, while Felia takes cover. Her question is quickly responded to by X. 

_"Statement: Kellon's men are indistinguishable in a physical fashion, as is most of the criminal element on this planet."_

Femi moves among the bodies, clearing away smoke with his hand while looking at them. For most of them it is quite obvious what killed them, the carbon scoring on their clothes are evidence of blaster shots. However one in particular, a Human, looks like he was dead long before this happened, but from what you are unable to tell with a cursory look. You do find a tiny blaster on one of them, but no forms of ID or any other weapons.

You can all hear hushed voices outside the room and the sounds of booted feet shuffling by the door.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 10, 2005)

DRK-1X continues to listen in on Felia and Tal's comlink channel while scanning other frequencies for information pertinent to their mission.

Shadow:
[sblock]Obediently, DRK-1X begins speaking loudly in a monotone huttese just a few seconds out of sink with its Mistress; _"Niy: Sumaj Torrba, ñoqa afligiy rejch'ariy qan, pero ñoqa kapuy ch'aki ninakuy qan. Rikhuriy mosojchay janaj llajta jamuy qhaway ninakuy qan wasi suway qan Twi'Lek qhechuy. Noqa umayoj morq'o willay orqhoy willay."_

Following its Mistress' gesture the diminutive probe droid's vocabulator begins issuing the dialog 1X recorded a few moments ago:
"The Jedi is here."
"Are you certain?"
"Yes, Commander. He is with a local crimelord."
"Excellent, we will send a unit to obtain him."
"Sir, we're being monitored!"
"What, shut this down..."
--static--

DRK-1X then proceeds to translate the recorded message's basic into huttese for Torrba's benefit:
_"Chay Jedi chayamuy."
"Qan rejsiy?"
"Ari, kamachej. Qhari caldo suwa-kamachej."
"A! Allin. Noqanchis apachiy askha qhari qhechuy Jedi."
"Jay? uyariy!"
"Cheqamanta, ch'in..."_

The diminutive probe droid then ends by conveying a few last pieces of information for Torrba's benefit; _"Niy: Willay ñoqa orqhoy trabajo ch'eqoy lugar thaskiy chunka pachaj kay."_ DRK-1X then turns and communicates the same information in nemoidian for its Mistress' benefit; _"Report: I've conveyed to Torrba that the transmission originated roughly 1 kilometer from here in the industrial sector."_

No need to apologize; I should thank you for the info. BTW, I amused myself by translating Dofina's words into huttese above by using an online database of the original south-american languages used for Jabba in RotJ. Translations are approximate and sometimes amusing. For instance there isn't a word for droid so I translated Dofina's reference to 1X as her "intelligent round thing".  
[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 11, 2005)

"These bodies, all dead by blaster fire, except one.  Can't tell what he died from," Femi hisses through the smoky room.  "None have any ID of any sort and only one has a blaster."  That all said, he turns his attention back to the door of the room, hand on his blaster, looking to the others for their next move.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 13, 2005)

"Then I have a sinking feeling we're going to be blamed for this. Hopefully when they come through, they'll be open to talk, otherwise, we're in it deep. Tal, don't shoot them unless they make a move, I don't want to blast our only chance to get this over with in the face. Does that thing have a stun setting?"
Felia finally pulls her holdout blaster, set to stun, out of her satchel, keeping behind cover and waiting for the booted persons on the other side of the door to make a move.

OOC: Shadow, you can probbly go ahead with whatever's gonna happen next. Unless the folks on the other side of the door decide to wait too, they'll get to make the first move, and step into an ambush.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

OOC: I just want to check to make sure you guys realize that there is another doorway leading out of this room and that it's open. Sorry if I'm stating the obvious, its just that your characters are acting like they're trapped.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 13, 2005)

Ambrus is correct, the other door is wide open and except for sound of sparks coming from the door, and the escaping smoke, you sense nothing else in that direction.

Time seems to slow as the trio prepares their ambush for the people that have gathered around outside the door, waiting with abated breath for the moment to come, but it never does. A quick command in a language none of you recognize causes the boots and the voices to quickly move away from the door. Your ears strain to hear anything in the silence, but all they are answered with is the humming of the betting machines and your own heartbeats. 

As the smoke begins to clear, you can clearly count five bodies in all. Each one dead from blaster shots, except for the one Femi mentioned earlier. It seems they have been stripped of any equipment, again except for the tiny holdout that Femi found. It is then that your ears finally pick up the high pitched whine of repulsor engines overhead. 

DRK-1X:

[sblock]
That's very cool that you found that. Not too far from what they pass as 'official' Huttese. 

Torrba's 'expression' doesn't change much. If it ever does. He simply sits silent for a moment, pondering this new information. Finally he speaks, as you translate for Dofina. 

"Bring me Ventress." He waits for one of the guards to move before he continues. "This is indeed important information, perhaps a reward is in order for it. I will return to my yacht and my people will 'hide' this place. I will not have those nosy bureaucrats in my home. I suggest you find refuge in your ship as well." He stops as the guard returns, quaking in fear and whispering in Torrba's 'ear'. "What!?!", Torrba's serene title begins to wear off, "Find her! Now! And get my ship ready!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 13, 2005)

"We should probably fall back," Felia says softly, slowly rising from cover and heading toward the rear exit of the room, with the sparking sound. The repulsorlift engines overhead trouble her, and she worries that Kellon has already fled. "Grab that blaster," she instructs Femi, "We could use the extra firepower, and I doubt the _police_ need the evidence."

She cautiously pokes her head through the doorway through which the smoke is escaping, holding her blaster up and at the ready. (Spot +0)


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 13, 2005)

DRK-1X, floating in Torrba the Serene's audience chamber, continues to monitor local comlink channels including Tal and Felia's.

Shadow:[sblock]The diminutive probe droid silently watches the hutt's reaction to the news and continues to translate his words into nemoidian for its Mistress while he speaks. When Torrba's attention turns to his guards and their report of the Sith's disappearance DRK-1X takes the opportunity to unobtrusively float forward a half meter to Dofina's ear hole, lowers its vocabulator's volume and whispers to her in nemoidian; _"Inquiry: Mistress, should I inform Torrba about my suspicions concerning a spy, or of the violent altercation in Kellon's cantina and inform the refugees of the imminent arrival of imperial forces in this district?"_[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "We should probably fall back," Felia says softly, slowly rising from cover and heading toward the rear exit of the room, with the sparking sound.




"You got it." Tal walks cautiously with Felia, covering the other door.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 13, 2005)

Femi picks up the small blaster and follows the others to the rear exit.  He tucks the newly acquired blaster into his belt but still doesn't draw his own blaster, content to keep his hand resting on the grip.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 13, 2005)

Femi picks up the blaster and follows the rest of you to the back doorway. Felia instantly sees what is causing the sound as she pokes her head through. A set of stairs lead upwards to a dark room, its door forced open by something, causing the wires to be torn form their housings. These live wires are sending sparks flying in all directions of the room. You can also see a window that is open to the outside, through which the blaster haze is escaping. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina shakes her head slightly and whispers to you. "No, he has enough to worry about, and if my suspicions are correct, we may need to use that information later." She then pauses, as if unsure of what to do about the three refugees. "I'm quite sure they can be of further use to us, even after they complete Torrba's request. If warning them would suffice, then perhaps it is best."

You then watch as Torrba's dais rises on its own accord and begins to float in the direction of a doorway that wasn't there before. You also overhear the following:

"What? Should we tell Torrba?"
"Not unless you want to be fed to his pet. When did he disappear?"
"Almost exactly when that Sith woman did. We think.."
"Don't think. Just find him."

[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 13, 2005)

Felia pulls her head back into the room, looking at Tal and Femi.
"Stairs up, and the door at the top's been forced open. Damaged circuitry. It's what's sparking like that. Tal, why don't you take point to the top? Femi, you can cover our rear."
Taking a moment to regard the Jedi, she speaks to him specifically. "You have a blaster already," she starts, adding very quietly, "And a you-know-what. It's a little thing anyways. If you don't think you're going to use it, it would be nice to have a second one tucked away in my clothes." She shows him her tiny six-shot hold-out blaster and gestures to the one he just put into his belt. "I don't need it, but it would make me feel a little safer."

OOC: Not that it's necessary, given you're a player, but: (Diplomacy +7)


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 14, 2005)

Tal nods quickly and heads up the stairs once the group seems ready. He is cautious of the window, concerned there might be a person watching it woth a blaster ready to unleash a bolt or two at anything that moves.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 14, 2005)

Femi nods and pulls the newly acquired blaster from his belt, handing it to Felia.  He then waits for her to start up the stairs before he falls in behind her, glancing over his shoulder every few seconds to see if they are being followed yet.  He continues to keep his hand on his holstered blaster but doesn't draw it yet.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 14, 2005)

DRK-1X turns its full attention momentarily to the channel it's using to communicate with the trio in the nearby building, attempting to ensure that it is secure (Computer Use +14) before transmitting. _"Report: An imperial trooper unit is expected to enter this sector shortly with the intention of searching the hutt's residential complex. A temporary relocation of personnel is currently underway."_

Shadow:
[sblock]Watching the hutt and his guards' evacuation, the diminutive probe droid continues to whisper to its Mistress; _"Report: The refugees have been warned Mistress. Also, I believe Torrba's guards are secretly discussing whether to reveal to him that the male Twi'Lek has likewise disappeared."_ DRK-1X waits a moment to gauge its Mistress' reaction to this latest development before continuing. _"Inquiry: Shall we retire to the Geth Hound Mistress?"_[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 15, 2005)

Felia takes the blaster from Femi, tucking it into her clothing for consealment and smiling in thanks at the Jedi before she starts to follow after Tal. She takes time to look out the window, trying to use visual cues to gague where in the building they are. She stops as she hear's X's report, groaning softly.
"We should pick up the pace a little," she tells Femi. "Company's on it's way."
She moves closer to Tal, moving as quietly as she's able (Move Silently +0) as she ascends behind the mercenary.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 16, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Torrba and his guards evntaully aboandon the room and the patrons that had been here earlier have all but gone. Dofina looks at you and shakes her blue-green head. "I don't think that would be wise, X. Those Repub... Imperials know our ship by now and if we take off in it, we'd be shot down. No, I have a better idea. You remember.. No, of course not. Follow me."

She stands and starts walking towards one of the doors. "Oh and X, remind those refugees to keep their heads down, I wouldn't want them dying before I get a chance to use them."
[/sblock]

The room is a mess, burned files and cabinets are strewn everywhere and in some cases, small fires are still burning. Blaster marks score the walls and ceiling. In the skies outside of the window, true to X's words, you can see a pair of Imperial Delta-class shuttles flying towards the area on low approach. You can hear the shouts of some citizens as well. 


"It's the Empire."
"What are they doing here?"
"...have no right..."
"Not their place..."
"Here they come!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 17, 2005)

"Seems like we might have gotten ourselves trapped in here," Femi remarks.  "What now?"

He starts looking around the room, searching for any other way out other than the way they just came in.  He also looks out the window to see if it is possible to escape the room that way.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 18, 2005)

The com-channel that Felia and Tal are listening to goes dead for a few moments before DRK-1X's sexless monotone voice comes through once more. _"Request: Please proceed with caution."_

Shadow:
[sblock]The black spherical droid dutifully floats after its mistress as instructed. As it advances it begins rotating both horizontally and vertically back and forth to scan the space around them as they progress through the hutt's emptying residence. _"Statement: I am quite familiar with this area Mistress. Suggestion: Perhaps if you told me what you were planning I could better aid you."_[/sblock]


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Felia assists the Jedi in his search, combing through room for another way out or for incriminating evidence of what transpired in the room. She checks the filing cabinates specifically, for any documents/data storage medium that haven't been destroyed by fire.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 19, 2005)

Tal concentrates on security, keeping an eye on the incoming threat and trying to get a good handle on the number and quality of troops pouring in. _Torrba is not going to be happy about this,_ he thinks. _This is just the sort of thing we will get blamed for, even though it's not strictly our fault._ Opening a com channel, he calls out to DRK-1X. 

"Need some information, 1X. We got two Delta-class shuttles inbound. Can you find us a map of this area including the plans for this building? I want to make sure we can make a clean escape before the Imperials head up the stairs, ya know what I mean?"

Once he has the information he needs from his surviellance out the window, he heads back to cover the stairs, aiming his blaster down the stairwell.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 20, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Mistress Dofina simply continues on her path, every few steps placing her right hand on a portion of the wall. She doesn't say anything in response to your question, but it doesn't seem to be out of ignorance, but more the fact that she is concentrating heavily on something.

You are moving down a narrow hallway that seems to get smaller as you progress. Dofina suddenly stops at the end of it, another 'invisible' door opening ahead of you. "I had this put in when I was working with Dooku. I just hope that... damn."

There, in front of you, your sensors pick up the unmistakeable form of Ventress, her crimson red lightsaber glow outlining the prone body of the Jedi Padawan's master. Your sensors tell you that he is still alive, for the time being. It is then you get a request from Tal.
[/sblock]

Glancing out of the window while trying to remain hidden proves difficult but not impossible. You can see that just below the window is a ledge approximately a meter across that circumferences the building. Below you in the streets, you can already see the citizens scattering to move away from the cantina as far as possible, even the swoop gangs joining in the mass of runners. One of the shuttles has already landed nearby, the second still circling the area. 

Felia scans the room, scattering more of the ruined information all over, but finding nothing intact. In fact, it looks as if some of the burns were not from the main fire, but from smaller, more specific flames. Nothing remains that can be identified.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 20, 2005)

Tal grunts in satisfaction at finding the ledge. "If we have to, we could leave out the window," he informs the others. "There's a wide ledge that seems to wrap around." Then he moves to cover the stairs until 1X comes back with a response.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 20, 2005)

"A ledge?" Felia asks the mercenary, looking up from the destroyed records hopefully. "A wide one? Would we be exposed if we went around? Do you know how far it is until the next window?"
As Tal steps away Felia moves over to the window, checking to confirm what the mercenary saw, and to see if it opens or if they'll need to draw *more* attention by shooting it out.

If she finds it does open, she'll do so, and brazenly stick her head out far enough to look for other windows and to see how sturdy that ledge might be.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 20, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is in proximity to the female human Sith Ventress.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 72.5%; Resolve 27.5%.
Threat Index: 98.2%
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=-0.4m.,Y=+1.8m., Z=-0.3m., V=0.33m./second]
Deploy blaster cannon.
Tracking target.
Establishing weapon lock.

As soon as Ventress is revealed, the black military droid traces a quick arc over its Mistress' shoulder and stops in front of her to block the Sith should she approach threateningly. A soft whir and click is emitted from within DRK-1X's chassis as a curved panel on its underbelly pops open to reveal the barrel of a small blaster cannon. The diminutive probe droid then waits for its Mistress' order while it keeps its weapon trained on the armed Sith woman. As it waits, its receiver array picks up Tal's transmission from within the nearby building.[/sblock]

A few more moments of silence slip by before DRK-1X's whisper-soft voice issues from Tal and Felia's comlink earpieces. _"Statement: Please be aware that you are transmitting on an unsecured civilian com-channel. Although I do not currently detect any attempts to intercept this transmission it may yet be possible that we are being monitored. Request: Please avoid again using proper names or divulging sensitive or incriminating information while speaking.

Report: According to my information, the target of the incoming forces is the hutt residential complex. It will likely take them some time to breach its defenses and thoroughly search it. There are many establishments in this sector and it is unlikely that the imperial forces will search them all; or at least not very soon. You should remain safe as long as you remain nonthreatening and inconspicuous. If however you wish to leave the area I can knowledgeably guide you."_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 21, 2005)

Femi looks anxiously from Felia to Tal and back again.  The last thing he wants is to be exposed as a Jedi to the Imperial forces.  If not killed on sight, he will surely be taken before Palpatine to a much worse fate.  He also grieves for Master Xan, who in all likelihood would be found by the Imperials and taken.  Waves of nausea roll through him and he stumbles to a corner and retches without producing anything except dry heaves.  He then stands up, trying to compose himself.

"I think we should get out of here.  I'm willing to chance the exposure on that ledge outside the window.  I don't feel like being captured today."  He moves to stand near Felia next to the window, ready to go through it at a moments notice.


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 21, 2005)

Felia gives the cerean a concerned look, looking relieved when he rises again and speaks. She nods to what he says, bringing her comlink to her mouth.

"Alright then, can you give us some directions to where we can find our pale friend? I'd rather avoid the ground floor, given the shooting. If he's still around, you said he'd be around back. Can that ledge, or a window accessed by the ledge, bring us back there quickly and safely? With our luck he'll probably be long gone by the time we get there."

Putting her hand over the microphone of her comlink she says softly to the others, "We may want to consiter the option of finding another way off planet, whether we have the information or not."


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 22, 2005)

Tal waits for 1X's reply. "If you need to, I can take the plans into my headset. My helmet should be able to display them, I think."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry guys, It's been one hell of a last two weeks and it's been anything but easy to deal with, but I'm still trucking, since it won't be over for a bit. Anyway, I just finished two maps. They aren't as detailed as the previous ones were, as I hadn't originally planned on needing them, but nonetheless they are at the bottom. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
You transmit the needed information to Felia and Tal easily, knowing that it is quite possible Kellon is hiding in his personal office. Ventress doesn't even flinch when you extend the blaster from your hull, more interested in Dofina herself. 
"Going somewhere lackey? Dragging your little toy down with you I see. It's just as well, Kellon didn't want you around anymore anyway."

"What are you talking about Ventress? Where are you going with that Jedi?"

"You haven't figured it out yet? How do you think I knew how and when to find what I needed on your own personal planet? Fool! You always thought you had all the angles covered, didn't you?"

Recognition crosses Dofina's face, but as soon as she does so, her face and soon her body contorts as if they are fighting something off...
[/sblock]

The troops from the shuttle that landed start marching towards the Hutt's home across the street. The previous patrons and the previous combatants run together to escape the eyes of the Empire. The Clone troopers pay them no mind as they prepare to enter the building...

X sends you a schematic of the building you are in and also part of the building across the street, Torrba's palace. You can see from it that there is indeed another room on this level, but the only visible way to access it is from the walkway outside the window. 

The other shuttle is coming closer...


----------



## Kemrain (Oct 26, 2005)

Felia pulls her datapad out of her satchel beneath her cloak and transmits X's scematics to it, bringing up the images and looking them over, letting the others see if they wish.

"Looks like the only other room on this level is out the window," she states, looking up to the others, holding her hand over the transmitter of her comlink to keep from sharing sensitive information over an unsecure channel. It will still be heard via Tal's comlink, but much more muffled and quiet. "It isn't far, but it'll leave us exposed. We haven't done anything wrong yet, but it'll be suspicious as all getout. Tal," she begins, looking to the mercenary as her military advisor, "We can go now or wait for the other shuttle to land and drop its troops before we go. Fewer eyes to spot us if we go now, or smaller blasters pointed our way. Which would you rather have?" She tucks her datapad back into her satchel as she asks her questions, sure to stand next to, and not infront of, the window out to the ledge.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2005)

Tal takes one last long look down the stairs before turning to glance at the datapad and responding. "I say we take the ledge. If we can get to the office without being seen, all the better. You guys go first and I'll take the rear. If we get spotted, that gives you a better chance of getting to the entrance unharmed. My armor should soak up some blasts."


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 26, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina is suffering an extreme physical reaction to an unidentified stimuli.
Datum: Scans show no probable cause for Mistress Dofina's condition within range.
Proposition: Ventress' proximity to Mistress Dofina coupled with her previous declaration
of enmity and her current display of contempt for Mistress Dofina would indicates that
she is somehow responsible for Mistress Dofina's current condition.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina is under attack by Ventress.
Datum: Ventress is a Sith.
Datum: The Sith are know to manifest and use psychic abilities against their foes.
Proposition: Ventress is attacking Mistress Dofina via an unidentified psychic force.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 84.4%; Resolve 15.6%.
Threat Index: 99.8%
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Algorithmic Node: Offensive action authorized.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Set blaster cannon to stun setting.
Fire blaster.

The diminutive probe droid reorients its top external sensor pod to regard its Mistress as she doubles over in pain from unknown causes. In less than a second DRK-1X's heuristic processor reaches the conclusion that Ventress is somehow responsible for its Mistress' condition, switches the droid's tiny blaster cannon to its stun setting, focuses its targeting sensors upon the human woman and opens fire. (Ranged attack: +13)[/sblock]

Nothing else can be heard from DRK-1X over the comlink channel after it's transmitted the simple vector graphics of the Cantina's two floors.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 28, 2005)

Femi moves into position near the window, preparing to leave through that route as soon as everyone is ready.  His mind races but he taps it into the force, feeling it flowing around him, using it's calming influence to his best advantage.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 29, 2005)

DRK-1X: 
[sblock]
The blue rings shoot out from X's extended blaster, enveloping Ventress in their dizzying corona. Ranged Attack 12+13= 25 vs. Def 23. Hit! She struggles for a moment but easily shakes off the effect.  Fort save 13+11= 24 vs. DC15, stunned 1 round It appears that this was not enough to stop whatever was affecting Dofina. A strange voice echoes from within her. _"Ventress.. you should have stayed dead when Skywalker killed you. Now I will finish what he started."_ Dofina's hand reaches out and shakes a bit. Not a microsecond later, a lightsaber similar to the one Ventress is holding appears in Dofina's hand, its crimson blade ignited. 
[/sblock]

As the trio gets into position to head out the window, a muffled explosive blast can be heard from across the street. Taking a peek, you see that the Clone Troopers have entered Torrba's Palace. You also see the second shuttle land atop of the same building, disgorging troops all over the roof. 

Femi:
[sblock]
You suddenly start feeling a familiar sense come over you and a voice accompanies it. "Do not be afraid my Padawan. Trust yourself and trust in the Force. You are wise to keep your powers hidden. I was not so fortunate. Remember my teachings, they will serve you well."
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 29, 2005)

"Let's move it, people! I don't want to be around when those clones notice Torrba has visitors on the wanted list!" Tal readies himself to take up the last position.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 29, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]DRK-1X's whisper soft voice issues forth from the droid's vocabulator grill; _"Report: Two imperial Delta-class shuttles have landed outside and I believe imperial troops are currently making their way into the compound. Statement: I believe our only chance to avoid capture is to remain concealed in this room until they depart."_

The diminutive probe droid moves to the concealed door's control panel, (OOC: assuming there is one on this side of the door and that 1X is adjacent to it) opens a small panel on its starboard side and unfolds a tiny humanoid arm (as a free action) which it uses to tap the panel's close button (as a move equivalent action). It then turns back and begins slowly drifting towards the stunned human woman (two-meter step). DRK-1X reorients its second external sensor pod to scan the prone Twi'lek in an attempt to discern his condition while keeping its tiny blaster cannon trained on the Sith. When she shows signs of recovering from her stunned condition, DRK-1X fires again (Ranged attack: +13).

OOC: Oooh! Dofina has some teeth after all! Go Mistress!   Was Ventress holding (and subsequently dropped) one lit lightsaber or two? I'm afraid I couldn't discern that from your original description. Also can DRK-1X discern what is the Jedi's condition? Does he appear unconscious, restrained, paralyzed, aware and/or injured?[/sblock]The com-channel remains dead.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm going to answer presume that all three of you agreed to go out onto the ledge.

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
The lightsaber Dofina is currently holding came from Ventress' belt. 

The door slides shut with an audible click and when your spherical body turns to face its sensors towards Ventress again, you can see the Dofina has started to close the distance with the Sith woman, who takes a step back into a defensive stance, lightsaber held high. Your shot misses Ventress, impacting against the wall behind her.  Atk 2+13= 15 vs. Def 25.
[/sblock]

As the trio exits the window onto the ledge, they see that across the street, the Imperial troops have started firing into the palace of Torrba the Serene. A battle is now taking place for entrance into the front section. The troops on the roof have found an access point and are currently exploiting it. None of them, or the people below, notice the highwire act all of you are performing.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 2, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]The diminutive probe droid folds and retracts its manipulator arm back into its chassis. As it does so, it traces a quick arc through the air towards the Sith (as a move action) to move into a strategic position nearer to Ventress to gain a clear shot but while keeping out of the dangerous woman's reach. When its targeting sensors are properly aligned, DRK-1X fires a stunning blast at Ventress (Ranged attack: +13).

OOC: So 1X stunned Ventress, she dropped the one lightsaber she was holding, then Dofina used Move Object to snatch Ventress' other lightsaber from her belt, drew it across the room to herself and lit it? And afterwards, once she recovered from the stun, Ventress dodged 1X's next blaster shot, picked up her dropped lightsaber and got into a defensive stance with it? Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this sequence of events. BTW< how wide/high is this round room we're in?[/sblock]Only static can be heard over the com-channel.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 2, 2005)

Felia dashes along the ledge behind Femi, Tal behind her covering the rear. The three move across the gap to the other part of the building, making use of the clone trooper's distraction to move to the far window. She stops a few meters from the window, letting Femi in the lead take the first peek inside to make sure the coast is clear.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 3, 2005)

The mental communication with his master still fresh in his mind, Femi steps out onto the ledge.  This communication felt final, and he suspects that he will not see his master alive again.  Great sorrow envelops him, threatening to weigh him down.  He tries to focus on the task at hand, and escape from the precarious location he has found himself in but finds it difficult to do anything but mourn for his friend and master.  Once out on the ledge he tries to avoid looking down, keeping his eyes on the side of the building, inching along with the others as they try to make good their escape.  His master's last words fill his mind.  _Do not be afraid my Padawan. Trust yourself and trust in the Force. You are wise to keep your powers hidden. I was not so fortunate. Remember my teachings, they will serve you well._ Not wanting to make his master's faith in him seem misplaced, he forces aside his feelings and again allows the calming influence of the force to flow through him.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 3, 2005)

DRK-1X: 
[sblock]
Your sequenece of events is pretty much correct, though the dropping the lightsaber part, I specifically remember reading that Jedi/Sith had a chance to hang on to their weapon when they were stunned or disarmed in any way. Perhaps I am misremembering it. If she did drop it, she would have used a move action to retrieve the saber from the ground with Move Object. Oh and the missed shot was more your sensors having not have recalibrated the new range properly (as in rolling a two)  As far as the room goes, its diameter is approximately 15 meters, give or take. It has a domed ceiling, the apex of which is 10 meters above. 

Dofina reaches Ventress and the lightsaber in her hand begins attacking the Sith woman, who is only barely able to deflect her blows. Your sensors detect that the hand holding the lightsaber is moving 0.56 seconds faster than the rest of her body reacts. Spot 12+14= 26 vs DC25. The blue energy shot from your extended blaster barrel nearly catches Ventress' arm. Atk 11+13-4(fire into melee)= 20 vs. Def 25.The two women continue attacking and parrying each others' assault. 
[/sblock]

The three of you make it to just outside the window of the twin room across from where you were. Femi begins to take a peek inside but quickly pulls his head back after seeing what looked like a face peering out of the window to the scene below. The sound of another explosion can be heard from inside Torrba's palace and the troopers that were fighting at the front gate have now started filing inside.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 4, 2005)

Tal whispers into his communicator. "We gotta move... running out of time..."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 4, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina has exhibited a previously unobserved telekinetic ability.
Datum: Mistress Dofina is exhibiting previously unobserved melee proficiency.
Datum: Mistress Dofina's current vocal modulation is 1.27 octaves lower than
previously recorded.
Datum: Mistress Dofina is displaying uncharacteristic aggressive and violent behaviour.
Proposition: Previous proposition concerning the source of the psychic attack
upon Mistress Dofina was in error; Ventress was not responsible.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina's current enhanced martial and psychic abilities
are consistent with those of the Jedi Master.
Proposition: Mistress Dofina has been psychically possessed by The Jedi's mind.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 64.2%; Uncertainty 32.4%; Resolve 3.4%.
Threat Index: Unable to calculate. Additional data required.
Com-channel #975215A: "We gotta move... running out of time..."
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Algorithmic Node: DRK-1X must attack the male Twi'Lek.
Tracking target.
Fire blaster cannon (Y/N)?
Heuristic Node: Override. Current violent altercation with Ventress is a superior threat.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 54.3%; Uncertainty 45.7%.
Datum: Psychic abilities are physically taxing to perform.
Proposition: The Jedi's possession of Mistress Dofina will eventually falter.
Proposition: Without the Jedi's psychic enhancements Mistress Dofina will be unable to
defeat Ventress' superior martial abilities.
Heuristic Node: Mistress Dofina's greatest chance of survival require the Jedi's psychic
possession to continue and for DRK-1X to continue attempting to disable Ventress.
Emotive Node: Anxiety 66.3%; Uncertainty 20.5%; Resolve 13.2%.
Algorithmic Node: Offensive action authorized.
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0.4m.,Y=+0.1m., Z=-0.3m., V=0.33m./second]
Tracking target.
Fire blaster cannon.

The diminutive probe droid continues circling overhead of the dueling women while keeping out of range of their lightsabers (as a move action) while attempting to align a clear shot. When it sees an opening DRK-1X fires a stunning blast at Ventress (Ranged attack: +13).

OOC: So can 1X determine the Twi'Lek's condition?[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry for not posting sooner.  Was out of town all weekend.

IC:
After seeing the face in the window, Femi pulls back quickly, his heart rate quickening.  "There is someone looking out the window here," he says to his companions.  "If I wasn't spotted already, we certainly will be if we try to cross in front of the window."  He looks expectantly at Felia and Tal, to see what they want to do.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 8, 2005)

"Well," Felia whispers with a little grin, "You have a blaster... Why not ask him nicely to open the window for us. If he doesn't want to, you could always ask him a little less nicely. If you think you can, try crawling underneath  so we can both give it a try at once. There was a way in on the back side of the building, too." She looks over her shoulder to the mercenary behind her. "Tal, maybe you should take up a flanking position before we make our move?" She pauses a moment, looking from Tal back to Femi. "Who's in there, anyway?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm going to hold off on the reply for the trio until you decide how to approach the room. That is except to say that so far it seems that its known occupant hasn't seemed to take notice of you. Femi was unable to determine who it was staring out of the window. 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
From what I mentioned before, you calculate that the Twi'Lek is either deceased or on his way there. 

The Sith woman has difficulty parrying and shunting the blows of the possessed Dofina. However, in a desperate effort, her hand thrusts out and an unseen force pushes Dofina back a few meters. Ventress' move is in vain however as she steps back directly in the path of your shot. Atk 17+13= 30 vs. Def 25.  Ventress stumbles for a moment, shocked at allowing herself to be hit and even more so at the coming darkness, then she collapses to the floor, lightsaber scattering to the ground. Fort save 2+11= 13 vs DC15. Dofina begins to recover from the attack but as soon as she goes to strike the fallen Sith, her body falls to the ground as well. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 16, 2005)

Shadow:
[sblock]Cognitive Processing
Datum: Male Twi'lek's body temperature is 34.6º c and dropping.
Datum: Direct hit against target.
Datum: Male Twi'lek's respiration is undetectable.
Com-channel #975215A: "Well... You have a blaster... Why not ask him nicely to open..."
Datum: Ventress is incapacitated.
Proposition: Male Twi'lek is dying.
Proposition: Male Twi'lek's physical exertion while psychically possessing Mistress Dofina
haS caused irreparable damage to his physiognomy.
Proposition: Male Twi'lek is dead.
Datum: Mistress Dofina has collapsed.
Com-channel #975215A: "...the window for us. If he doesn't want to, you could always..."
Algorithmic Node: Master preservation protocols apply.
Algorithmic Node: DRK-1X must ascertain Mistress Dofina's condition.
Algorithmic Node: DRK-1X must attempt to resuscitate Mistress Dofina.
Heuristic Node: Override. Ventress may recover from the stun in as little as 12 seconds.
Ventress will pose a significant threat to Mistress Dofina should she be allowed to recover.
Proposition: Without the Jedi's psychic enhancements Mistress Dofina will be unable to
defend herself against Ventress' superior martial abilities.
Com-channel #975215A: "...ask him a little less nicely. If you think you can, try crawling..."
Threat Index: 47.2%
Emotive Node: Anxiety 38.1%; Resolve 32.4%, Relief 16.3%, Pleasure 13.2%.
Algorithmic Node: Lethal action authorized.
Com-channel #975215A: "...underneath so we can both give it a try at once. There was a..."
Volition Threshold has been reached.
Priority Hierarchy established.
Uploading directives to repulsorlift unit [X=+0m.,Y=+1.8m., Z=-1.4m., V=0.33m./second]
Com-channel #975215A: "...way in on the back side of the building, too."
Reset blaster cannon to lethal setting.
Align targeting sensors on target.
Fire blaster cannon.
Com-channel #975215A: "...Tal, maybe you should take up a flanking position before we..."
Fire blaster cannon.
Com-channel #975215A: "...make our move?... Who's in there, anyway?"
Fire blaster cannon.

The small matte black probe droid quickly floats over to the incapacitated human woman (as a two meter step) electronically switches its blaster cannon from its stun setting to its lethal setting (as a free action) locks its targeting sensors onto the prone Sith's vital areas and fires (coup de grace, as a full round action). Before the smoke of charred flesh clears, DRK-1X fires again (a second coup de grace, as a full round action) and again (a third coup de grace assuming Ventress doesn't get up, as a full round action)to ensure that Ventress will never again pose a threat to its Mistress. The diminutive probe droid then pauses to ascertain the Sith's condition.

OOC: DRK-1X, doing what Anakin should have.  [/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 16, 2005)

Their position on the ledge precarious at best, Femi nods at Felia's words.   "Stay out of sight of the person on the other side of the window while I try this the less violent way first," he says to his two companions.

Femi then slides along the ledge back in front of the window where the person can see him.  He taps the window to get the person's attention and then waves his hand and says in a voice he hopes is loud enough for the person to hear, "You want to open the window for me."

OOC:  Affect Mind +7


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 16, 2005)

If one could see underneath Tal's helmet, they would find a wide smile. _The young Jedi steps up to the challenge,_ Tal thinks, waiting for the results. His finger rests lightly outside the trigger guard of his blaster, ready to unleash a barrage of bolts if the application doesn't take hold.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 18, 2005)

Felia stands, her back against the wall, blaster in hand as Femi speaks to the man behind the transparasteel. As he speaks his suggestion, her face falls flat, that expression quickly being overtaken by disbelief. Could he possibly expect the man inside to just open up like that? She presses against the wall tightly to give Tal room to move past her if necessary, if the man inside shoots Femi in the face and sends him spiraling to his death below.

_Please_, she thinks to herself, _not like this._

OOC: While Felia has no confidence that this will work, I think it's a crazy good idea! Nice one, Toric. Let's just see how this is resolved. Hopefully, Felia will be pleasantly surprised by the results. If by surprised I mean shocked out of her mind. As you can see, she really have no idea what a Jedi brings to the table.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 19, 2005)

DRK-1X: Word of warning, my descriptions are..mildly graphic.. I apologize in advance if they are too much.
[sblock]
The sound of your blaster echoes in the round room..one..two...three. The first shot burns through a portion of the Sith woman's clothing, leaving charred flesh exposed. CDG 9pts, Fort 11+11= 22 vs. DC19. She begins to stir, but the second blast impacts her throat with a sickening burst of seared skin and gore. CDG 12pts Fort 5+11= 16 vs. DC22 Your final shot scores a depression deep into her chest. CDG 13pts Fort 13+11= 24 vs. DC23 As your mechanical body floats forward, you can see what appears to be blood spilling from underneath Asajj Ventress' still body.
[/sblock]

Tal and Felia take positions flanking the Cerean Jedi, both ready to fire at a moment's notice. As Ka-Femi-Odo, Jedi fugitive, taps the window, a curious Sullustan face looks back at him. Before the being can say anything, Femi waves his magic hand. "You want to open the window for me." The Sullustan stares for a moment, then nods his head. Instead of opening the window however, he turns and starts making his way back into the room. However, Femi is unable to see into the rest of the room without exposing his face. It is at that moment you hear the door on the other side open.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 19, 2005)

OOC: Oh no! My delicate sensibilities! I am traumatized and suffering mental anguish after having read your post. You can expect a call from my lawyer Monday morning.  

Shadow:
[sblock]The diminutive probe droid floats silently above the still form of the human woman, its blaster cannon still trained on the Sith. She was not the first sentient being that the droid had killed and it probably wouldn't be the last. Programmed as it was, it was capable of killing off half of the galaxy to protect its Mistress' life if necessary.

DRK-1X focuses its sensors on the dying woman, activating its holorecorder to capture a record of the last few moments of Ventress' life as her heart pumps out the remainder of her blood onto the floor before growing still. After visually confirming that the woman has stopped breathing and has no pulse (Treat Injury +2) the droid retracts its blaster cannon up into its chassis and stops recording. It then floats over to its Mistress' still form and attempts to visually discern her condition (Treat Injury +2). Assuming she is alive, DRK-1X will search the three bodies in the room, begining with its Mistress, for a medkit as well as to inventory all of their belongings (Search +9). If it finds a medkit, it'll use its contents to help Dofina regain consciousness (Treat Injury +2, taking 20).

Knowing all the while that the Empire's troops are presently making their way into the complex DRK-1X, while trying to help its Mistress, continues to monitor local comlink frequencies. The 4º droid cycles through various known military channels as well as the trio's comlink channel in an attempt to learn what is happening outside the room's walls (Computer Use +14). It itself maintains com-silence, not transmitting anything so as not to risk giving away its position. Since this room was built to be concealed, it is hopefully shielded from the enemy's sensor scans as well.

OOC: 1X killed Ventress! Woo hoo! Go me!   I'm curious to learn what equipment the Sith and the Jedi are carrying. I'm especially interested in the small portable shield generator Ventress had. Now hopefully 50 stormtroopers aren't going to knock down the door and ruin my day.  [/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2005)

Tal opens his communicator, hissing a warning. "Wait... don't strike until we absolutely have to. Femi, can you get us through that window with your 'saber?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 21, 2005)

"Sullustan on the other side of the window.  He took my suggestion, nodded and then left the room.  Maybe the window is opened from another location?"  Femi considers for moment, frozen by indecision.



> "Wait... don't strike until we absolutely have to. Femi, can you get us through that window with your 'saber?"




Without knowing what effect his words had on the Sullustan, he and his friends remained in a precarious position.  The time for action had come.  Femi nodded to Tal and then pulled his lightsaber from beneath his shirt.  He ignited it, and then set to work melting a hole in the window to gain access to the room.

OOC:  As soon as he cuts a big enough entrance hole, if that is even possible, he will deactivate the saber and hide it back under his shirt.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 21, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Your scanners strain to see any sign of life remaining in the body of Ventress. Her breathing has stopped and from what you can tell, so has her heart. Treat Injury 19+2= 21. Upon closer inspection, you can see that the blood on the floor has already started to congeal. The woman is for all intents and purposes, dead.

Moving over to your Mistress, there are signs of life still within her. Barely. She is breathing shallow and slow. Her hearts seem to be beating, but not strongly. Your intimate knowledge of Nemoidian anatomy tells you that this indicates that she is alive and unconscious, but nearly comatose. Treat Injury 17+2= 19

You then spend time searching through the belongings of the three bodies on the floor. Your Mistress is carrying little but personal knick knacks and a holdout blaster. The lightsaber that was in her hand is laying not far from her. Ventress, along with the lightsaber that was in her hand, was only carrying a credit stick and a pouch filled with some crystals. She was not wearing the portable shield generator she had in your first encounter. The other Jedi didn't have anything on him. Search 9+9= 18 

You can't seem to manage to wrap up any wounds you find on Mistress Dofina, so it seems she will have to be taken to someone with more medical knowledge to revive her. Treat Injury  2+2= 4

Scanning through channels, this is what you pick up (besides what you overhear on your open channel with Tal and the rest): Computer Use 2+14= 16


"We've entered the second level of the compound."
"Have you found anyone?"
"Only minimal defenders sir, they knew we were coming."
"They can't have gone far. Find that Jedi."
"Yes sir!"
"And sergeant?"
"Sir?"
"Send four of your men out front. I just got word that some of the Jedi's associates are in the building next door."
"Yes sir!"


"So, did you get the big guy out?"
"Yeah."
"Does he suspect anything?"
"Nothing. For a Hutt, he's not very well informed."
"We'll see. Now cut this channel."
--Static--

[/sblock]

Standing on the precarious ledge, Femi ignites his lightsaber and begins to make an incision in the window. As he does so however, he sees a person leaving the room through the door that opened on the other side, and it was not the Sullustan. Spot 15+3= 18 

Tal happens to glance down and sees some of the Clone Troopers returning from within the Hutt's compound. Spot 15+0= 15 They begin to look around just as Femi's lightsaber finishes the hole in the window.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 21, 2005)

Shadow:[Sblock]OOC: Just to clarify a few points, you mentioned that 1X was unable to bind Dofina's wounds; what wounds are you referring to? Was Dofina struck during the brief duel with the Sith? Is there any reason 1X can't take 20 on its Treat Injury skill? If possible, DRK-1X will do that. If not, would it be at all helpful for 1X to shut-down and reprogram itself with ranks in Treat Injury; would that allow a reroll? DRK-1X will certainly try everything it can to help Dofina; it can't do otherwise. Could you describe the room a little? Is there any furniture, windows, storage compartments, ventilation ducts or a computer hook-up? And lastly, can DRK-1X identify the purpose of the crystals Ventress is carrying? Are they technological (like lightsaber or blaster focusing crystals) or simply precious minerals (like gemstones)? [Knowledge (technology) +6]

While continuing to monitor com-channels the small probe droid does its best to rearrange its Mistress' body and limbs so that she is, at the very least, resting comfortably on the floor. DRK-1X will continue to scan its Mistress' body and attempt, as best it can, to tend her injuries. Once satisfied that it has done everything it can, 1X will return to Ventress' still form and collect the deceased Sith's two lightsabers, the pouch of crystals and the credit stick. The later item it checks to see how many credits it contains [Computer Use +14]. These items the droid will bundle together into a small package that it can easily pick-up and carry around should it prove necessary. Afterwards, DRK-1X will turn its attention to the room itself, searching it [Search +10, take 20] for anything that may prove helpful while waiting for the imperial troops to give up on their search and hopefully leave Torrba's residence.[/Sblock]*Static*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 22, 2005)

As soon as the hole in the window is large enough, Femi shuts down his lightsaber and tucks it back under his shirt where he had hidden it earlier.  He then enters through the hole, motioning for the others to follow.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 22, 2005)

Felia follows Femi in, quickly making space for Tal to enter and looking around to make sure they're alone, getting a bearing of her surroundings. If they _are_ alone, she'll peer out the damaged window after Tal enters, assuming no one's shooting at them through it.

Assuming they're alone, she'll say, "Unless you want the boys in white across the way to be looking for us, I suggest you tuck that thing someplace you can't get at it. They probably don't know you're here, but if they find out there's not much we could do to keep you safe. Why don't you take the powerpack out, so there's no temptation to even touch it." She speaks softly, but with a warning tone, staring the cerean in the eyes as she speaks. "I have no idea how you got the sullistan to leave the window, but since he's not here, we need to follow him. We need to put as much distance between us and this window as we can, just in case they saw too much."

OOC: The dialogue is dependant on their being alone, so I'll just edit it out if we have company in the room.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

Tal stands back as Felia scolds Femi, but steps forward in his defense after she finishes. "Look, I asked him to. No way we were getting in that window with your little blaster. Maybe a bad call, but I feel safer in here than on that ledge. Besides, I don't think they saw us." He walks toward the door and peeks out into the hallway, hoping to get a glance of the former occupants of the room. "You are right, though; we gotta move."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 23, 2005)

Femi stands his ground as Felia berates him for using his lightsaber to enter the room, a passive expression on his face.  When she finishes, he says calmly, "There is no way I am leaving my lightsaber behind or removing the power pack from it.  Regarding the Sullustan, the power of suggestion is a great thing to behold."  He turns his attention to the door by which the Sullustan exited the room and briefly wonders why the Sullustan appeared to agree with opening the window and then left without doing so.  To satisfy his curiousity, he turns to the window to see if there is a way to open it from inside the room.  Regardless of what he sees, he turns back to Felia.  "I respect your opinion and your decision-making ability, Felia.  I will follow your lead but do not ask me to leave my lightsaber behind or to deactivate it.  That would be like losing a part of myself.  If I am caught by the Palpatine loyalists, I am prepared for what will happen to me.  Now, let's get out of here."


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 23, 2005)

OOC: Toric, I think if you'll re-read Shadow's post you'll note that it was another unknown occupant of the room that Femi spotted leaving through the back door. It's likely that the sulustan is still in the room when you and the others enter.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 23, 2005)

OOC:  Yeah, I saw that.  I was just posting to answer Felia, assuming that the room is empty.  It is possible the Sullustan is gone as well.  If not, we can alter the conversation appropriately.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 24, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
The wounds are minor, but they came from near misses with Ventress' saber. X knows or at least can extrapolate that Dofina's current condition is not caused by wounds, but the exhaustion of having been 'possessed'. There is no reason you can not take 20 currently, I just didn't want to assume you did unless you specifically stated so. No need for another reprogramming  

You look to Dofina with all the medical knowledge you can fill your memory banks with. Using what torn clothing you find or make, you wrap up some of her more serious wounds and cushion her soft Nemoidian head. She begins to stir a bit, but doesn't awaken. It seems you have stabilised her. With a little rest, she will again be up to specs. Treat Injury T20+2= 22

Checking out the items you gained from Ventress, you scan the crystals. They appear to have been synthesized from normal minerals and have been cut to shape. They appear able to be used as a focusing lens of some sort. Your minimal knowledge of lightsabers does tell you that they are approximately the correct size for fitting within a lightsaber's crystal array matrix. Knowledge 11+6= 17

The credstick seems to have been recently transferred into Ventress' identification signature through numerous previous owners. The current amount listed is ten-thousand credits. Computer Use 19+14= 33

Gathering the things into a pile, you return to scanning the room. Your memory recalls it appearing similar to a room Dofina used long ago when she was first being taught by Dooku. She had used it as a focusing device for her meditation. The one you are in is similar in its spartan nature. There seems to be not much else in here besides you and the three beings on the floor. That is until you take a closer look at Ventress. Apparently some of her blood has pooled in a depressed line in the floor. Following it seems to outline a small hatch, with the line disappearing under Ventress' body. Search T20+10= 30

I hope that covers everything. The room itself is pretty bare, a giant round room meant for focusing one's thoughts. Apparently in this case also hiding another 'service hatch'.
[/sblock]

Entering the room, the three of you see that there was definately more than one person in here. You see papers piled together on top of desks, a still-running communications console and a half-eaten Parwan Nutricake. As Felia and Femi discuss the ethics of using one's lightsaber as a window cutter, Tal goes to look out the still open door. As he does so, he is presented with a blaster to his face, backed up by another to his midsection. "Drop your weapons." Felia and Femi get a moment to look up as Tal is being pushed back in the room by a Sullustan and a Rodian. An albino Rodian. 

Ouch... All of your Listen checks were below 10...


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 24, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]OOC: I just wanted to take the opportunity to thank you for the fun game; it's engaging. Go you! I appreciate your attention to detail and your willingness to answer my (many) inquiries and requests for clarifications. I also like the fact that you take the time to post your die roll results in your posts; I find it often adds to the action you're describing, making clear what may otherwise be confusing or ambiguous. Keep up the good work! 


			
				shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> There is no reason you can not take 20 currently, I just didn't want to assume you did unless you specifically stated so.



OOC: Look at the relevant post, you'll see that I did mention that I was taking 20. 

The small spherical droid sinks down to focus its primary photoreceptor on the pool of blood beneath the dead woman's body, following the outline of the hidden trap door. The need to investigate a possible escape route out of the room leads DRK-1X to trace an arc through the air to Ventress' feet. It pulls the body's legs together with its tiny arms and then braces the port side of its chassis against the soles of its boots. Maneuvering slowly and carefully to keep the body's legs from buckling up at the knees the diminutive probe droid's repulsorlift engine surges to life. Buzzing softly from the strain, DRK-1X starts pushing the Sith's body just far enough to get it off of the hatch, hopefully without smearing the blood on the floor. (Push/drag 50 Kg, possibly x2 across a smooth floor).

After scanning the hatch carefully and listening for suspicious sounds (Search +10, Listen +9, take 20), DRK-1X wedges its tiny fingers into the seam and slowly lifts it open. Assuming nothing happens, the diminutive probe droid looks down below and scans the space beyond to determine its size, shape and orientation.

OOC: If it proves to be one of Dofina's preferred escape tunnels, 1X will use its knowledge of the building and the environs to make an educated guess as to where it might lead. 1X will also keep monitoring imperial com-channels. BTW, what color are Ventress' crystals and how many are there?[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 25, 2005)

Felia looks over as the two blasters leveled at Tal force him back into the center of the room, her eyes going wide as she sees the albino rodian. With but a moment's hesitation she reaches her mind out, flooding the rodian with her relief, happiness, and excitement at finding him as she tries to calm herself. (Friendship +5, taking 10 if possible, rolling of not.)

"Wait, don't shoot!" she cries, holding up her hands where the two gunmen can see them, her small blaster slung in an unfirable position with it's trigger guard around one of her fingers, a smile on her face. "We're here to see Kellon, on command of Torrba the Serene," she admits, looking to the white Rodian as she does. "We were told to meet him to discuss a job," she tells him as her smile fades, "though with the soldiers out front the point might be moot. But don't shoot us, they'll hear it and come running. We *all* need to get out of here, or we'll probably be arrested or worse."

She watches closely for a reaction to her words and emotions, though she isn't terribly familiar with rodians or sullustans. (Diplomacy +7, Empathy +0, Sense Motive +5)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 26, 2005)

Tal takes a few cautious steps back into the room, his hands not moving a millimeter from their position on his blaster. _I hope she knows what she's doing_, he thinks, ready to bring his blaster to aim at a moment's notice. His eyes, hidden behind his tinted visor, betray none of his misgivings about her abilty to calm teh thug down.

ooc:

Initiative is a +7, if needed.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 26, 2005)

Femi keeps his hands away from his holstered blaster and the lightsaber under his shirt, holding them out, palms facing upwards.  He follows Felia's lead saying, "Yes, there is no need for violence, friends.  As I'm sure they say around here, violence and death is bad for business.  Let's be reasonable and talk about this, although as my friend says, we'd best get out of here before we commence discussions."

OOC:  Friendship +5


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 27, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Curse my blindness, I just reread that and saw that tiny little bit that said take 20, mea culpa. Thank you for the encouragement, it does help... 

X takes careful inventory of the crystals. Most of them are a crimson hue in color, but a small few are green, blue and an even smaller amount are yellow. One is purple. Putting the information away for later use, its tiny hands drag the feet of the now passed Sith woman, revealing more of the hatch beneath her body. Carefully scanning it, X finds that it has a simple release mechanism that causes it to slide open. Upon activating it, a dark tunnel appears below. Switching to infrared, the darkness takes on a greenish tinge and you can make out the rungs of a ladder that descends deeper into the building. Your scanners also pick up a bloom of heat coming from farther down. The only thing you are able to hear is Dofina's shallow breathing and a slight mechanical humming sound coming from far below. Nothing new has come over the com-channels.

Search 30 and Listen 29. Unfortunately, X has never been to this part of the building and so is unfamiliar with it. You know that most of the power generators are far below the main part of the building however.
[/sblock]

Friendship 18+5+2 assistance= 25

Kellon makes a 'just kidding' shrug and lowers his weapon, the Sullustan following suit afterwards. "Listenfriends.Torrbaisoldnews. Iamthenewthinginthiscity. Playyourcardsrightandyoucanbeapartofittoo. Ibroughtthosetroopshere. IwasgoingtosellthatJeditothem. Matteroffacttheyshouldhavehimnow. Unlessyou'rewantedbythisEmperorPalpatineforanyreasonIseenoreasonforyoutorun. Ialsodon'tseewhyyouhadgothroughmywindowbutwhoamItoquestion? IsupposeIshouldletyoutalknow." Kellon is finally silent. His Sullustan remains so as well.

Note, the lack of spaces in Kellon's speech is done on purpose.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 27, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]After scanning the shaft DRK-1X reaches down and presses the button to close the hatch again. The diminutive probe droid then silently drifts back to its unconscious mistress. As it moves it folds its tiny arms and retracts them within its matte black housing, closing the two panels on either side of its body and resuming its spherical profile. Coming to a stop a meter above Dofina, DRK-1X pitches forward to focus its large primary photoreceptor on the prone woman. The droid then rotates its two external sensor pods so that one is focused on the hatch and the other on the door behind it. It then grows still and silent as it patiently waits.

Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina's body temperature is 37.1º c.
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Kellon: "Drop your weapons."
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Felia Sardo: "Wait, don't shoot!"
Datum: Refuges have successfully located Kellon.
Proposition: Violent altercation between Kellon and the refugees is imminent.
Transfer com-channel #975215A audio transmission to holorecorder data-buffer 17.4B.
Recording.
Datum: Mistress Dofina's pulse is 42 beats per minute.
Com-channel #975215A: "We're here to see Kellon, on command of Torrba the Serene.
We were told to meet him to discuss a job, though with the soldiers out front the point
might be moot. But don't shoot us; they'll hear it and come running. We all need to get
out of here, or we'll probably be arrested or worse."
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Ka-Femi-Odo: "Yes, there is no need for violence,
friends.  As I'm sure they say around here, violence and death is bad for business.
Let's be reasonable and talk about this, although as my friend says, we'd best get out
of here before we commence discussions."
Datum: Mistress Dofina's respiration is 36 breaths per minute.
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Kellon: "Listen friends.Torrba is old news. I am the
new thing in this city. Play your cards right and you can be a part of it too. I brought
those troops here. I was going to sell that Jedi to them. Matter of fact they should have
him now. Unless you're wanted by this Emperor Palpatine for any reason I see no
reason for you to run. I also don't see why you had go through my window but who am
I to question? I suppose I should let you talk now."

At the sound of Kellon's voice DRK-1X begins recording the audio transmission for future reference.

While it waits, DRK-1X continues to listen to the local com-channel chatter for any new information while it visually monitors its mistress' breathing, pulse and body temperature. The diminutive probe droid also listens carefully for the sound of anyone approaching the door or the hatch. Hanging motionless in the air, doing nothing more than watching, listening and waiting, DRK-1X begins to meditate. It systematically analyzes the events that have occurred since the group's arrival on the moon and the appropriateness and efficiency of its own responses. The heuristic processor contained within the droid's chassis works through millions upon millions of lines of its own code. It builds virtual constructs within its mind, runs simulations exploring alternate actions it itself could have taken and analyzes the possible results. As it meditates it consciously adapts or changes some of its response algorithms, improving the efficiency of its Code, and growing in sentience.

OOC: FYI, since DRK-1X can't justify leaving Dofina in her delicate and vulnerable condition with dozens of enemy troops nearby, it is essentially limited to sitting and waiting for something to change. Until either Dofina wakes, it hears someone approaching, someone busts into the room or it gets crucial new information from a comlink transmission, DRK-1X is going to keep waiting and meditating with the patience only an inorganic being can possess.
[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 1, 2005)

Femi tries to keep his expression impassive as Kellon talks.  He is relatively certain that the Jedi he is talking about is Master Xan.  He fights to keep his own anger from welling up to the surface.  He wants nothing more than to be done with this place and off of this planet but circumstances have conspired to keep him here, now hemmed in by Palpatine's forces.  Femi remains quiet, afraid of saying something he regrets and waits for Felia to speak to Kellon.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 1, 2005)

Tal stays silent, his countenance not changing. _This puke is still a threat, regardless of his friendly words. I'm sure Femi won't be pleased to hear they are selling off his buddy, either._ Tal glances over at the young Jedi, his eyes flickering down to the lightsaber at his belt. _I wouldn't want to be that rodian if he brings that thing into play._ Femi seemed to be showing restraint, though, and Tal refocuses his attention on the two gangsters.


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 1, 2005)

Felia smiles, lowering her weapon and tucking it into her satchel beneath her cloak. She nods to the rodian, hoping that his lack of accusations of Jedi means that he hasn't figured Femi out yet.

"I hadn't realised that you called in the troopers. Clever move. We'd been afraid of being associated with the hutt in the sldiers' eyes. But if there's no risk of that then we don't need to run. We should still probably put some distance between us and them, though- there's no reason to hang around a firefight. Besides, we should discuss business. Since the hutt's plans are out the airlock, I'd like to hear your plans for the area, and how we can be a part of them."

As she speaks she glances to Femi to make sure he's mantaining his cool despite his master's endangerment.
_C'mon guys_, she thinks to herself, _back me up here. We'll blow this place as soon as we can but we can use him to get offworld. You can cut him in half then, Femi, don't do it now_.

OOC: Bluff and Diplomacy time, with some Friendship sprinkled in there for good measure, as appropriate. I want these guys to like us, despite how suspicious we are.  And Felia glossing over the window entirely is intentional. That would be the wrong thing to dwell on, y'know?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 2, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Interesting take on X's 'thought' processes. Almost reminds me of that _Stealth_ movie that was on DVD recently. 

X continues its silent vigilance over its mistress, the Lady Dofina. The Nemoidian noble had managed to survive an encounter with a Sith warrior, who now lay dead from the actions of her faithful droid. Survive was a relative term however, as her form was silent and still, lying unconscious on the ground. What lay in store for them next was uncertain. The droid's companions were in an uncertain situation outside and currently were unavailable to help X move its immobile charge. Its emotions relayed to it in ones and zeros, X could feel anxiety in as much as a machine could, but luckily it did not cause the same biochemical reactions as it did in organics. Time moved on slowly, X listening to the banter between its companions and Kellon, the usurper.
[/sblock]

Kellon relaxes further, allowing himself to take a seat near the communicator, beckoning all of you to take a seat as well. The Sullustan remains standing by the door, closing it. "Ifyou'llallowme?" Without waiting for an answer, Kellon speaks into the communications console. "Myapologiescommander. Thesepeopleareonmypayroll. Hardtokeeptrackyouknow?" The albino Rodian laughs. "I'llletyouknowifIfindtheonesyouseek."

Turning to face you again, Kellon smiles in his Rodian way, splaying his fingers so that you can clearly see what look like suction cups at the end of them. "Youseethistakeoverisessential. Changeisgoodyes? MyfriendsandIagreewiththisnewEmperor. Weseeneedfororderandpeace. Wewanttoenforcethisonplacessuchasthis. Ofcoursemanydisagree. Thisiswhereyoucomein. Ifinterestedtrulyyouare."


Just so as you know, Friendship lasts until the next hour or something changes it.


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 2, 2005)

OOC: An hour, yep. Hopefully we'll be able to get Kellon to like us enough that when Friendship wears off he'll still be friendly. Or we'll be far, far away.

Felia sighs with relief on the inside as she sits down in the offered seat, smiling at the rodian.

"What can we do to help? A little more.. Order.. In places like this could go a long way."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 2, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]Cognitive Processing
Datum: Mistress Dofina's pulse is 42.5 beats per minute.
Com-channel #8799615J: "...aaasooot! Abi sa sinkaast loocast vit'aaa fonus donus. Ganut!!!"
Execute Battle simulation 9238.1A (Mistress Dofina possessed but unarmed vs Ventress)
Processing.
Result: Mistress Dofina injured and disabled (52.6% vitality) DRK-1X 73.6% program failure.
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Felia Sardo "I hadn't realised that you called in the
troopers. Clever move. We'd been afraid of being associated with the hutt in the soldiers'
eyes. But if there's no risk of that then we don't need to run. We should still probably put
some distance between us and them, though- there's no reason to hang around a firefight.
Besides, we should discuss business. Since the hutt's plans are out the airlock, I'd like to
hear your plans for the area, and how we can be a part of them."
Execute Battle simulation 9237.8C (Mistress Dofina not psychically possessed vs Ventress)
Processing.
Result: Mistress Dofina fatally wounded. DRK-1X 58.3% structural damage, program failure.
Com-channel #9463284E: "...no jurisdiction in this system. This is hutt space. The hutt won't..."
Datum: Mistress Dofina's body temperature is 37º c.
Com-channel #2394870K: "01010111011001010100001010101101010100011010011"
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Kellon: "If you'll allow me? (Pause) My apologies
commander. These people are on my payroll. Hard to keep track you know? (laughs) I'll let
you know if I find the ones you seek. (pause) You see this take-over is essential. Change is
good yes? My friends and I agree with this new Emperor. We see need for order and peace.
We want to enforce this on places such as this. Of course many disagree. This is where you
come in. If interested truly you are."
Com-channel #9237864E: "Is this going to postpone the races today? I have a lot of credits..."
Datum: Mistress Dofina's respiration is 35 breaths per minute.
Com-channel #9385104A: "...out of there. Don't get caught in a turf war between the hutt..."
Heuristic Node: Alteration to target motion tracking sub-routine 12843.63
Processing.
Execute Battle simulation 9237.8D (Mistress Dofina not psychically possessed vs Ventress)
Processing.
Result: Mistress Dofina fatally wounded. DRK-1X 62.9% structural damage, program failure imminent.
Com-channel #9375194S: "...all over the sector. I've heard the hutt has cleared out on its..."
Com-channel #975215A: Voice ID Felia Sardo "What can we do to help? A little more...
order... in places like this could go a long way."

OOC: I haven't seen Stealth I'm afraid, though since it contains an AI I can imagine what you mean. The way a machine learns is usually to muscle its way through multiple simulations with sheer processing power. I imagine that's what they showed the AI in the movie doing. I try to have DRK-1X, being a paramilitary unit, behave similarly. It applies the same kind of learning behaviour for non-military applications as well; diplomacy, problem-solving, improvisation, etc... it's a good way to illustrate how it improves and gains levels over time. Which reminds me; did you want to wait to award xp for the fight with Ventress?
[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 6, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Going through possible scenarios in its spherical body, DRK-1X's sensors perk up when it hears a stir coming from Mistress Dofina. It is faint at first, but soon she is beginning to show signs of life, her heartrate rising, breathing in deeper and her eyes beginning to flutter. It seems Mistress Dofina is awakening. 

There was a couple of things I wanted to accomplish before I handed out XP for this part of the story... One of which is looking back to remind myself how much I gave you after leaving Taris...   
[/sblock]

Kellon leans back in his chair, smug in his belief that he has the upper hand. "Mostoftheworkisdone. Torrbawillbedeadsoon ifheisn'talready. Thatleaves only two others thatarein a position tokeep me in myplace." You find that as he speaks you begin unconsciously separating his words into proper Basic. "That Sith Woman, Asajj I think her name was. I don't trust her for a minute. The other..the other is that Nemoidian. Mistress Dofina."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 6, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]DRK-1X continues to monitor Dofina's vital signs as she begins to stir. It doesn't move from its position overhead or speak but instead waits patiently for the female to gain her bearings before engaging her in conversation. Meanwhile the diminutive probe droid continues to record the refugees' conversation with its Mistress' newly identified enemy.

OOC: Out of curiosity, is the blue protocol droid still transmiting? If so DRK-1X might be able to learn what's happened to Torrba since he left. No rush for the xp; 1X isn't going anywhere. FYI, you gave each of us 900 xp upon leaving Taris. BTW, I was wondering if you yourself are enjoying the campaign.
[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 8, 2005)

"Yes, the sith are a nasty breed and getting involved with them is quite unhealthy," Femi replies wryly.  "You should choose your enemies more wisely, my friend."

Femi falls silent, waiting to see what Felia says in response to Kellon, ready to follow her lead.


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 8, 2005)

"The gray woman with the swords," Felia starts, beginning to trail off before she catches herself. "I agree, dealing with her in any regard isn't healthy. That nemoidian woman, on the other hand, is the source of most of my present troubles. I wouldn't mind seeing her turned in to the authorities. But, how is she in a position to treaten you? Last I saw her she was in a drug enduced stupor in Torrba's chamber. If Torrba's in custody... Or dead... Then she likley has a gun pointed at her right now."

She pauses a moment to consiter 1X's silence, wondering if the droid is destroyed or merely listening in, recording and planning on reporting to it's mistress. She clamps her hand down tighter on her comlink to muffle it, but knows that Tal's helmet is likley still transmitting. Concealed under her cloak, she adjusts the comlink to recieve, but not send, ending her muffled public broadcast of her encounter with Kellon.

"What sort of threat are you expecting?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 8, 2005)

OOC: Someone, either Bobitron or Shadow, please let me know whether Tal's comlink is still transmiting or not. Thanks.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 9, 2005)

I apologize in advance, this post may be somewhat uninspired. My car was broken into this evening, so my mood is... questionable. Thank you for understanding. 

As far as I can see, Tal never turned off the comlink, I was curious if X was going to have a reaction when it had heard that statement... 

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina begins to become more aware of her surroundings, eyes blinking and she begins to attempt to right herself, trying to stand up, but having difficulty. "X? X are you here? Anybody? I..I can't see... What's going on?"

The protocol droid stopped transmitting some time ago, I thought I had mentioned that.. I'm sorry. Thank you for reminding me about the experience. I was looking at the characters and noticed that some hadn't added it yet. Speaking of, X receives an extra 300xp for helping to defeat Asajj Ventress. The group as a whole will gain more as soon as the next part is reached. 

As far as myself enjoying the campaign.. to be honest I'm more concerned about you as players enjoying it. I as a rule enjoy GMing and creating challenges for players to overcome and coming up with things to stump tiny droids... I mean.. yeah.  More specifically, yes I am enjoying this one. I love Star Wars and you guys are a fun bunch and I think we play well together. 
[/sblock]

The white Rodian simply smiles at Femi's comment. "You sound like you've encountered them before." Before he can continue, Felia speaks. After listening, Kellon takes a moment before answering. "Sometimes a threat is not physical. Though Mistress Dofina has her...vices... she is very powerful. The assets she can bring to bear are phenomenal. Her power is temporal. She controls most of the shipping and inventory of the operations for Torrba. In order to be successful, I need to have that control. Therefore, she is a threat."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 9, 2005)

Femi glances at the white rodian.  "Tales of the Sith are told on my planet to frighten young children," he lies.  "I learned at a young age to fear them."

Turning back to Kellon, he says, "As my friend said, Torbba is probably a captive or dead.  If that is so, Dofina is likely no longer a threat to you."


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 9, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock] Not yet certain how cognizant its Mistress is yet, DRK-1X chooses to keep its report simple and concise for the time being. It responds to her panicked questions calmly in its whisper soft voice. _"Report: I am here Mistress. You and I are currently safe in the Sith meditation room of Torrba the Serene's residence. The building has been occupied by Imperial forces who are currently searching it for the Jedi. Suggestion: It may be wise to keep your voice down Mistress."_

As it speaks, the diminutive probe droid floats down to gently bump its struggling Mistress' forearm to let her know where it is. DRK-1X tries to provide a steady point of support if she needs to brace herself against it while trying to stand. Meanwhile it continues to monitor the refugees and Kellon's conversation via Tal's comlink.

OOC: Helping to defeat Asajj Ventress? 1X did all the stunning and killing all by itself IIRC. If anyone "helped" it was the Jedi who distracted her long enough for the droid to get a clear shot in. DRK-1X the giant-killer!   

Seriously though, 1X is worth its weight in gold. This is the second time today that Dofina has woken up helpless, disoriented and confused. I suspect that she would have died years ago if it hadn't have been for 1X's TLC.  
[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 10, 2005)

ooc: Absolutely still on.

Tal shifts uncomfortably as the others speak of Dofina and the power struggles between Kellon and the Hutt. "Excuse me a second." He leans his rifle against the table to show he isn't planning anything stupid, then walks away from the conversation.

"DRK-1X, you there? Just getting static from you right now."  Tal glances out the window, looking at the two Imperial transports. _I can't believe Femi is keeping his calm. They just said they are ready to sell off his buddy!_ His thoughts wander to the young Jedi while waiting for the droid to respond.

"1X! Hey, if you're there," he whispers. "You still with Dofina? Are you hearing all this? Felia's trying to double-talk our way off this rock before we get punched full of blaster holes. Anything you can add to help us out?"


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 10, 2005)

OOC: Bobitron, I'm afraid you may have misunderstood; DRK-1X isn't responding to Tal or showing any signs of life over the comlink. Tal can keep trying to call 1X but all he hears back is static for now. Sorry for the mix up. I just wanted to know if Tal was still transmitting in case it became important later.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 12, 2005)

Edited. No problem, I read the posts but must have missed that you wouldn't respond to direct attemptst o communicate. Sorry.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 13, 2005)

DRK-1X: 
[sblock]
Dofina tentatively reaches out to brace herself against your floating frame. Her control of her legs slowly returns as she stands, slowly raising her hands to her eyes. She rubs them and blinks, attempting to return sight to herself. It is a while before she is able to focus at you directly. It isn't much longer after that that she notices the still form of Asajj Ventress lying not too far from her. "X? Did you...kill...her? Is she...dead?" Not much more time after that, Tal's inquiry comes through the comlink.
[/sblock]

Kellon nods as if thinking about Femi's response. "It is apparent you are new to how our part of the galaxy works. You see, when I say Dofina controls the shipping, she _controls_ it. The only reason she did not challenge Torrba for power is because she didn't want it. She knew she could cripple his activities at any time by saying the right words to the right people. But she didn't. I on the other hand know that I need to have not only Torrba's local power but also control of that shipping to keep this operation in business." The Sullustan interrupts Kellon by whispering something into his ear. After he does so, Kellon seems to act nervous about something. If you listen enough, the Force Sensitives can almost hear a name on his mind..."...Four..."

Kellon stands and decides to help your decisions along. "Listen, as much I like to banter about the deaths of my enemies, talking doesn't kill. Blasters do. So, you're in either in or...you're not." This last word is said with a certain finality.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 13, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]Floating back up to head level next to Dofina, DRK-1X turns to watch the nemoidian rub her eyes and blink. _"Report: Yes Mistress. Once you'd telekinetically stolen one of her lightsabers and engaged her in melee I was able to disable her with a stunning blast. She collapsed as did you a few seconds later. She unfortunately remained a serious threat to your safety since she would recover from the stun in less than 30 seconds. I concluded that she would have to be terminated to ensure your continued safety. Three energy blasts successfully ruptured her carotid artery. She expired roughly 17 minutes ago. The male twi'lek likewise expired when you collapsed. Inquiry: Did I act inappropriately Mistress?"_

The diminutive probe droid waits for Dofina's answer before continuing. _Statement: Mistress, During the confrontation you displayed a previously unknown telekinetic ability as well as proficiency with a lightsaber, melee skill, aggressiveness and patterns of speech that were uncharacteristic for you. My conclusion was that you had been psychically possessed by the dying Jedi Master. For that reason I feel that it would be wise for me to confirm your identity. Request: Could you please state you Arakyd Industries user-identification code?_

OOC: I hope that last part makes sense to you. I figure that the various droid companies, especially those that produce paramilitary units require their customers to register their droids much like modern software or firearm manufacturers do.
[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 13, 2005)

Felia glances back at Tal for a moment, worriedly, before looking back at the white rodian intensely.

"We can help you. We will help you. All that's still in the air is what you need done, and how well it pays." She lets that sink in for a brief moment before going on. "I'm a negotiator, and they are here for support," she says looking at Femi, "And protection," she says, glancing back at Tal. Bringing her gaze back to Kellon, she continues, "We're not assassins, but we're interested in how else we can be of assistance to you. I'm personally interested in seeing the new order you have in mind for this place."

While it doesn't show in the cool confidence of her face, in her mind Felia is full of anxiety and worry. Kellon's nervousness is frightening, and she hopes that he is still too disorganized to discover their transmissions. A new face would be a wonderful idea, but she doesn't want to abandon Femi and Tal.

As long as they get out of there alive she knows that she can be safe. She can't promise as much for her associates. No one here has seen Tal's face, and Femi could be disguised, but...  She needs to get them someplace private first.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 17, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina listens, simply shaking her head when you query your actions on her. She is somewhat taken aback when you ask her to clarify her ownership to you. "X! I oughta have you dismantled for that! Asking me for that stupid number. I'm me!" Slight pause. "I think."

She frowns in thought. "I didn't buy you directly from Arakyd you know. You're kind of third-hand, X. Now let me try to remember that stupid code or whatever."
[/sblock]

Kellon is slightly confused for a tiny moment before he continues. The Sullustan next to him seems antsy. "So you're telling me that you're willing to work for me, for a price of course, but you're not willing to do a simple task. Am I right?" You're not sure, but you could swear some color appears in Kellon's cheeks. Even if his physiology doesn't show it, the Force certainly does, Kellon is frustrated and it's turning to anger. 

He stands, his hands becoming fists at his side. "If you can't kill her, I'll find someone who can. Now get out before I decide _you're_ a threat!" His growing anger is emphasized by his finger pointing to the door. Quickly turning to the Sullustan, who in turn noticeably cringes, he seethes. "Escort our _friends_ outside." 

When the Sullustan hesitates, Kellon screams. *"NOW!"*


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 17, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]Incapable of facial expressions or even of modulating its primitive vocabulator to sound distressed, DRK-1X sinks down a few dozen centimeters and tilts forward 15%. Facing Dofina's waist, the diminutive probe droid continues to speak in its emotionless whisper; _"Statement: My profound apologies Mistress, I do not wish to upset you. I am aware that you did not purchase me first hand but, if you'll recall, the Intergalactic Banking Clan auctioneer who finalized my transference of ownership did give you my Arakyd Industries user-ID code. That user-ID is used by program to identify my proper owner in cases where her identity is difficult or otherwise impossible to determine conclusively. When I was handed over you recited that code so that I would henceforth acknowledge you as my Mistress. My heuristic processor has unfortunately judged that a case of psychic possession is a sufficient reason to make identifying you conclusively necessary at this time."_ The droid pauses for a moment before continuing slowly; _"Statement: Once you properly recite my A.I. user-ID number I will dismantle myself if you wish."_[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 19, 2005)

Tal steps up to the table, his arm reaching out to collect his rifle. He shifts his position to make sure he stands between Felia and the potential hostiles. "Hey, calm down and listen to what the lady has to say! What kind of negotiator are you?" His voice is flat and firm. "I'm sure we can work something out, but not if you aren't even willing to talk with the lady."

ooc: Not grabbing the rifle in a threatening manner, just picking it up.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 20, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
"No need for that, X. I just... I don't know. I barely know what's going on out there, but I don't want to send you outside just yet because... Nevermind. That number you wanted." She pauses for a moment. You can make out her mouth parts moving to voice the alphanumeric code before she actually adds her voice to it. "Alpha Two-Four Zed Echo Echo One Nine Seven Eight Xenon. Countess Dofina Hitruna Marcon, Meloon City, Cato Nemoidia." She seems relieved that she was able to remember all that. She then gives what you interpret to be a 'Well?' look.
[/sblock]

The albino ignores Tal's protests by showing Tal his back as he leaves through the door. The Sullustan looks at all of you and shrugs, unsure of the wisdom of staying in there alone with the three of you. "Come on," he says, ushering you out.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 20, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]DRK-1X slowly rises until it is once again at Dofina's head level before leveling out. _"Statement of confirmation: Code acknowledged. Statement of gratitude: Thank you for not instructing me to dismantle myself Mistress. You are most gracious to excuse my impertinence. Declaration of pleasure: May I say Mistress that I am pleased that you were not permanently damaged by your unfortunate psychic experience. Complimentary Statement: May I also offer you my congratulations for once again having outlived your enemies Mistress."_ The diminutive probe droid rotates horizontally 22º to indicate the two bodies in the room before turning back to Dofina.

_"Report: Concerning what is happening outside, I have accumulated some new information which you may find useful to know at this time. They includes the circumstances by which the Imperial agents learnt of the Jedi Master's presence here, the current whereabouts and activities of the three refugees, a newly identified enemy of yours, a possible escape route from this complex, a newfound conspiracy against Torrba the Serene and an inventory of some newly acquired equipment and resources at your disposal. Inquiry: What, if anything, would you wish to know more about Mistress?"_[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 20, 2005)

Felia nods to the sullustan, giving a sideways glance at Tal with a worried look.

"He'll come around. Not wanting to kill anyone is reasonable," she states, as much to herself as to anyone. "Or, he'll try to kill us," she adds, quietly.

Felia gestures for her companions to follow, stepping out the door, her tensed stance showing that she's expecting to have to fight or flee on a moment's notice.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 22, 2005)

Femi follows Tal and Felia from the room, trying to keep his mind and body in a relaxed state, arms hanging loosely at his sides.  He exerts all of his willpower to keep nervousness at bay, knowing that if push came to shove, he'd need to be in control in order to survive.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 22, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
Dofina looks at you quizzically for a while before deciding on what she wanted to know. It was difficult for her to hide her smile at your praise. "Before we do anything X, I'd like to get out of here. Then we can discuss what to do next. I don't suppose we can go back the way we came?"
[/sblock]

The three of you head outside at the Sullustan's direction. Kellon is nowhere to be seen, presumably having already gone below to whatever errand. Your 'guard' points to a building in the distance. "Kellon will probably decide to have you killed anyhow. To avoid that fate, I suggest you go there. It's a long walk, but you should make it. With all the confusion, no one will be looking specifically for you. You can find transport off this rock there. I sent Kellon on a wild gundark chase, but it won't be long before he figures it out." 

With that, the Sullustan slowly melts and stretches into a human woman, the same woman you saw when you first arrived. "Now go."


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 23, 2005)

Tal stares wide-eyed from behind the armored face of his helmet as the creature morphs from form to form in front of his eyes. He nods in appreciation at the thug's words and turns toward the path they need to take, looking it over to give Felia a tactical report on the ground between them and thier destination.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 23, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]DRK-1X was about to stop recording Tal's comlink transmission when it unexpectedly identifies Four's familiar voice. With its curiosity piqued it continues recording while to Dofina it says: _"Report: I have not detected anyone in the hallway outside the door since we entered. However, intercepted comlink transmissions indicate that the occupying Imperial forces are currently conducting a second sweep of the complex in an attempt to locate the Twi'lek. It would seem possible that we may be detected if we were to retrace our steps."_

Tracing a quick arc through the air, the diminutive probe droid comes to hover directly above the hatchway in the floor. _"I have however found a concealed hatch in the floor which seems to lead to the complex's power and utilities sub-level. Although unexplored, it is possible that we may find a safe and expedient means of egress through it. It is also possible however that the imperial forces have likewise discovered the sub-level and are searching it for the Twi'lek."_[/sblock]*Static*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 23, 2005)

Femi breathes a tentative sigh of relief when the Sullustan mentions transport offworld.  When he transforms, Femi's eyes widen in amazement and surprise.  He nods to the woman and simply says, "Thank you."  He then prepares to head in the direction of the building as soon as Felia and Tal are ready to move.


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 23, 2005)

Felia watches the sullustan transform before their eyes and does her best to keep her reaction hidden. She nods to the woman's words, smiling at her in appreciation of the inside joke. Before she turns to leave she echoes Femi, saying "Thank you," adding her own twist by calling the woman 'friend' in her native tongue, just in case...

She waits milliseconds for a response before turning and walking away with the boys, slowly enough to blend in but quickly enough to cover the ground before Kellon returns after her influence wears off. Paranoia and worry are not far off, though, and under her clothing she takes her holdout blaster into hand once more.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 23, 2005)

DRK-1X:
[sblock]
'Did I ever tell you I hate hatches, X? You're right though, if we go back the other way those troops will find us. I'm curious though. We have the Twi'Lek they want, I don't see what they would want with us. Maybe we should go find them. Or maybe I'm delusional." She pauses for a moment, deciding what to do next. "I'm going to have you go ahead of me down that passage way and I'll follow behind you. You can tell me if you see anything down there before I arrive."

With that, she makes her way over to the hatch, making the Nemoidian equivalent of a spitting gesture at Asajj's body. Kicking the corpse further out of the way and seeming to enjoy it, she peers down the hatch before looking up at you. "It's dark."
[/sblock]

The woman simply smiles at Felia with an 'if you only knew' look. She then turns and goes back into the office as the three of you head back across into the other room and down the stairs into a now deserted cantina. As you leave, you take notice of how eerily silent the streets are, a strong opposite to what you witnessed when you first arrived. One of the Imperial shuttles is still parked atop Torrba's place next door and you can see some troopers guarding the entrance. Deciding it best not to stick around to find out what they are up to, you quickly make your way to the path Four had pointed you to. 

She was right, it was definately a long walk. On it, you've found out that you were much higher above the actual surface than you first realized. One part of your journey took you to an enclosed walkway that allowed you to see at least a mile of city below you. Once you crossed, civilization started to appear again, with various humanoids going about their business as if nothing was going on that could affect their world. No one pays you any attention as you come out onto the main street. It is packed with people haggling, arguing or both. Holographic advertisements assault the senses along with a smell that is in a word, unidentifiable. Your relief comes when you find you are now much closer to the place Four directed you to. 

From the looks of the building, it appears to be an old starport terminal that has been turned into a gambling den. Either that or the barely dressed Twi'lek females actually _enjoyed_ the company of drunken rich alien men throwing money on tables. The patrons don't seem to notice or care as you walk in, but a small alien barely half the size of Femi makes its way towards you. Those of you familiar with the race know it as a Toydarian. A very scruffy looking one at that. "Wat I can do fer ya? Git ya sumthin? Maybe play ata table or tree? You also notice that along with him come two of the aforementioned 'girls', one of whom has taken a liking to Tal's blaster rifle.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 24, 2005)

Shadow:[sblock]OOC: This is somewhat of a tricky situation. Since you mentioned previously that 1X couldn't see the bottom of the shaft then it must be over 30 meters deep (the limit of its infravision). Since its repulsorlift engine has a flight ceiling of 10 meters it means that 1X can't float down the hole normally. I don't know whether it's possible for a free-falling object to slow and stop its fall once it's within 10 meters of the ground without crashing. It's your call. Assuming it's possible 1X will do that. Otherwise it'll either have to try slowly climbing its way down the rungs with its tiny arms or, if it can't reach the rungs, have Dofina carry it. I'll assume the former and change my post if you decide otherwise.

DRK-1X silently stops recording the refugees once they leave Four's presence. It immediately begins editing its recording to save space in its holo-memory; cutting irrelevant parts and empty pauses out of their conversation with Kellon. Meanwhile, it continues scanning various civilian and military comlink channels in an attempt to learn what the imperial agents are doing and perhaps what has become of Torrba the Hutt.

In response to its Mistress' musings DRK-1X offers its own opinion; _"Dissuading statement: Although currently focused on recovering the Twi'lek you surely remember Mistress that these imperial forces were recently at war against the Separatists. Although Emperor Palpatine has declared victory for the Empire and an end to the war it stands to reason that they may attempt to arrest you on suspicion of being an enemy of the state. If they managed to positively identify you as a member of the Trade Federation, a founding member of the Separatist movement, you may face criminal prosecution as a war criminal."_

As Dofina resigns herself to climbing down the shaft DRK-1X deploys its two tiny arms from within its chassis with a soft whir and click. Sinking down to the floor, the diminutive probe droid keys the hatch release switch and moves aside to gather up the small bundle it had prepared earlier. In response to its Mistress' instruction the small spherical droid responds; _"Affirmative Statement: Order understood. Once I have determined that it is safe for you to descend I will signal you by flashing my holo-projector lens up at you twice."_ To Dofina's final observation it simply responds; _"Yes Mistress."_

Without further prompting the small Dark Eye droid floats up to the edge of the hatch and rotates forward 90º to focus its primary sensor array down the shaft, to measure its width and depth before leveling out again. It then floats off the edge and free-falls down into the darkness below. Without any ground beneath it, its repulsorlift engine becomes useless as DRK-1X hurtles down the shaft out of control. Nearing the bottom however, the diminutive probe droid sends a surge of power through its engine to arrest its decent, regains control and slows to a stop a few meters above the floor. It then executes a slow 360º horizontal spin to scan the dark room around it with its state-of-the-art infrared and auditory sensors (Listen +9, Spot +14 / 30 meter infrared vision, taking 20). Assuming it detects no one and no danger to its Mistress, DRK-1X rotates 90º vertically, focuses its external holoprojector pod up the shaft and sends two bursts of blue photons up to Dofina.[/sblock]*Static*

OOC: For reference, here's a Toydarian


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 28, 2005)

Felia smiles at the small alien before her, dispite any misgivings about its appearance. "Actually," she begins, "A friend told us about this place. We're looking for somewhere where we can relax a bit and maybe plan a trip. We were told this was the place to come."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 25, 2006)

As mentioned in the OOC thread, I'm going to attempt to resurrect this thread so that we can continue with our story. To sum up, Soldier Tal and Jedi Ka-Femi-Odo have come to Tatooine to deliver the small Rodian child Greedo to the notorious crimelord Jabba the Hutt. They met with the Twi'Lek Bib Fortuna who then proceeded to take the child away and then wanted to discuss the cargo they were carrying...

"So, what is it you have brought us, besides this child?" The translator continues to speak for the Twi'Lek. "My people tell me you have brought food, though this planet has plenty of its own. Tell me, why is this so?"


----------



## Bobitron (May 25, 2006)

Tal speaks up, his voice edged with impatience and frustration. "Look, pal. We are here to drop off the kid. It's done. We caught a ride on that heap for the transportation, not as cargo handlers. You have questions about the cargo, ask the captain."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 25, 2006)

Bib's head tails twist and twitch. "Ah, but my sources say that the cargo was put in your charge by Ari, not that of the captain's. Or are my sources mistaken?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 26, 2006)

"I'm not aware of the contents of any cargo carried on the ship that brought us here.  Whether it was placed in our care or not..." Femi says quietly.  "The child was to be delivered and that is done.  If there was something in the cargo that was also supposed to be delivered, let's go speak to the captain."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 28, 2006)

"Yes, let us do that. Go and bring us your captain. We will wait, but not for long." With that, the Twi'Lek waves you away. 

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if you guys remember or not but there is a large shipment of food and another large shipment of valuable metals on board that are to be delivered to some friends of Ari, who are in contact with the slaves of this planet. [/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2006)

Femi stands and heads towards the exit, motioning for Tal to follow.  Once outside, Femi starts walking back to where the ship is docked.  Quietly he says, "The stuff in the cargo...is that Twi'Lek supposed to know about it?  It doesn't seem as if that cargo was supposed to be delivered to Jabba..."


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 5, 2006)

"No clue, Femi. Let's talk to the Cap and see what he says. I know we weren't told anything about giving up the cargo along with the kid." Tal matches Femi's pace, eager to get the situation resolved.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 6, 2006)

The two of you make your way back to the ship, where you see Captian Haebes talking with a Duros man about something and Sieblacca is offloading some of the crates. 

You over hear the following: 

"Yeah, I understand that. I was told it was all taken care of. This Reelo person had better have a good reason for interfering in this business."

"Yes, understanding you. Reelo says Jabba need foodstuff. Make happy to slaves."

"Whatever. Listen, wampa meat. If Reelo wants it, he'll have to come and take it from me. I've got a business to run, now get out of here." The Captain makes a threatening gesture towards the alien and it scurries off. 

"Careful wish! Get soon!"

It is then that Sieblacca and the Captain notices you both. The Wookiee makes a grunt that would appear to be a greeting and Haebes nods in your direction. "I take it you two have been successful?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 6, 2006)

"Mostly successful," Femi replies.  "There was a Twi'lek that met us in a cantina.  He took the Rodian child into his care but was also asking questions about the cargo we carried here on your ship.  Is that cargo for the Hutt?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2006)

The Captain holds his breath for a minute, then speaks. "No, it's not for Jabba either. The people we were supposed to meet never showed and now this scum-bucket comes to tell me a Reelo Baruk is laying claim to it as well. You ever heard of him?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 7, 2006)

"No, I have never heard of him but before recently I had spent much of my time in one place.  The galaxy is large..." Femi says.  "At any rate, the Twi'lek is expecting us back at the cantina with you.  He wants to discuss the cargo with you."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 7, 2006)

The Captain's eyebrows raise impossibly high on his forehead. "Is that so? Well maybe we can get this figured out once and for all. Sieb? Stick with the cargo. NOBODY touches it. Got it?" A grunt and howl from the Wookiee tells Haebes that his order is understood. "Lead on."

A short time later, you arrive in the back of the cantina, Captain Haebes in tow and the Twi'Lek Bib Fortuna waiting for you. The translator works overtime as it translates both of their Huttese. 

"What's this about? We have no business with Jabba here."
"On the contrary. All ships in this sector have business with Jabba, no?"
"Skip to the point."
"Jabba says cargo for his palace, not for slaves. What Jabba says, happens. He want you to unload cargo into transport that coming this evening. Repaid for your efforts, he says."

Tal's hairs on the back of his neck start to stand up and Femi can feel a small change in the flow of the Force. 

"I've already been 'paid for my efforts', so I'm sticking to the contract. No deal."
"If that is what you wish."
"It is."

As expected, the Twi'Lek dives for cover as two panels open up and blaster fire pours into the room. Luckily, all of you were aware that something was up and can act in the first few seconds. 

First round actions please.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2006)

Femi dives for cover behind a chair or will even turn a table over on its side for cover if necessary.  He then pulls his blaster and tries to figure out who is firing on them and from where.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 9, 2006)

Tal yells out "TAKE COVER!" as he rushes toward the wall, pressing his back hard against the wall to restrict the amount of fire coming at him. Aiming at one of the openings, he releases a shot.

ooc: +7 attack for 3d8 dsmage


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 9, 2006)

The two of you get down out of the way as gunfire attempts to remove you of your lives. Femi takes note of at least three openings with blasters in them and a fourth that the Twi'Lek is escaping through. Femi notices that the door you three arrived in is still closed. A few shots burst off of the table that Femi is behind, but it holds. 

Tal, his blaster at the ready, picks out one of the shooters and fires. The bolt impacts something on the other side and that shooter is silenced. Tal's head moves to one side as a bolt of plasma sends shards of ferrocrete and sparks flying in all directions. 

The Captain has also taken cover, but instead of firing, he starts crawling after the escaping Twi'Lek. "Oh no you don't."

Next...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 10, 2006)

Femi takes aim at one of the two openings that are still generating blaster fire and fires his blaster, continuing to maintain cover behind the table to the best of his ability.

OOC:  +3 to hit, 3d6 damage


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 15, 2006)

_Wish I had a damn grenade,_ Tal thinks. _I'll have to get some next time I have a chan..._ 

A blaster bolt coming particularly close interrupts his thoughts. Aming once again into an opening, he lets lose a bolt, then turns and steps confidently towards the Twi'Lek, setting a heavily-armored boot directly on his back and aiming his blaster directly at his head.

ooc: +7 attack for 3d8 dsmage. Sorry about the delay, a busy couple of days.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 15, 2006)

No worries, saw the post in Wing and Sword. Totally understandable. 
I'm going to rule stepping on Fortuna's back as grapple action and so Tal will not be able to complete it until next turn. Luckily, the Captain has reached him already...

Tal's wild shot misses its mark, instead sending a small cloud of dust particles in random directions at extraordinary speeds. This has the effect of causing the thugs outside to miss their shots as well though as Tal reaches the escaping Twi'Lek. As he looks down, he sees Haebes' hands reach out to grab Fortuna's boots, yanking him backwards. 

A goon pokes his blaster through an opening and is promptly shot by Femi, sending him reeling. A few more shots flare through the openings, but they are somewhat less in number than before. Even so, the table Femi is hiding behind is slowly become less cover and more melted plastic and metal. 

Turn 3...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 15, 2006)

Hoping that the table will hold together just a bit longer, Femi remains behind it for cover.  He will fire again at one of the openings, particularly one that he is rather certain someone is hiding in, holding his shot until someone shows themself.

OOC:  +3 to hit, 3d6 damage and still behind whatever cover the table is providing at this point


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 20, 2006)

Tal adds to Bib's discomfort with a heavily armored boot planted on his back as Haebes struggles to keep hold of the fleeing Twi'Lek. He yells something in Huttese, but the translator seems to have been destroyed in the crossfire. The shooting stops, but not before Femi drops another thug that had been firing at your group. While Haebes argues with Bib, Tal maintains a solid boot in the squirming alien's back. 

As Femi tentatively appears from behind what is left of his cover, he hears some commotion coming from outside in the main part of the cantina. It would appear someone else has taken an interest in the shooting...


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2006)

"Decision time, people. I ain't big on taking this gent hostage, but if it gets us outta Hutt territory safe I'm all for it." Tal glances down at the wriggling alien. "Then again, his worth might be next to nothing to whoever's shooting."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 22, 2006)

"A discreet exit might be in order," Femi says with a glance towards the main part of the cantina where the new commotion is coming from.  "Take the Twi'lek or not, it doesn't matter.  Let's get out of here before we have more trouble than we need."

Femi begins scanning the room for a back exit, preferably one that is directly away from the source of the commotion.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 24, 2006)

Haebes lifts the Twi'Lek off the ground. "Well, I don't know who's coming in, but these guys will shoot us if we don't bring slimy along," he says, indicating the shooters still standing there. With that, he starts dragging Bib Fortuna out of the back of the room. As you file towards the exit, you have to reenter the main common area before heading through the kitchens and out the back door. As you do, you catch a glimpse of who was coming to visit. If the unmistakeable clacking of the Empire's clone trooper boots isn't telling enough, the long blaster rifles that are pointed in your direction certainly are. 

At the sight of them, Fortuna makes a break for it and his cronies send fire in your direction again, joined by that of the soldiers. Luckily, you can see the exit from here...

All of you are easily 10 meters from the exit, but the intervening terrain (e.g. stoves, tables, cooks...) makes it difficult to simply run out the door. On the plus side, it will make it difficult for them to hit you...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2006)

Definitely not willing to be taken by the forces of Palpatine, Femi breaks for the exit as quickly as possible, hoping his friends are close behind.  He makes an effort to use any and all of the clutter in the kitchen to his advantage, to cover him from any fire directed at him from the clones and the cronies of the Twi'lek.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 29, 2006)

_Right behind ya,_ Tal thinks, chasing Femi as he criss-crosses the room.

ooc: Oh wow, sorry I missed these updates. I thought we were waiting on... I have no clue what.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jun 30, 2006)

The three of you exit the cantina, Empire and Jabba's goons hot on your tail. You round a corner and more troops are headed in your direction. Then Femi gets an inkling to look behind him. There is parked an old XP-32 landspeeder and no one is around it. The captain takes notice too. "Best bet we got. I just hope one of you can drive."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 3, 2006)

Tal takes a leap into the speeder's passenger seat. "I'll give it a go of nobody else can do it. Might be better at keeping the chasers on their toes, though." He pats his rifle lovingly. 

ooc: I think I would use Pilot for this? I have a +3 (untrained) in Drive if that exists, or else I'll have to rely on my untrained Pilot skill.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 5, 2006)

Piloting works for all vehicles in game... I'm arbitrarily adding Femi into the vehicle, unless Toric wants to change that...

Captain Haebes nods. "Exactly, I can try, but this...," he moves his hand away from a previously unseen wound. "That bantha fodder Twi'Lek had a knife. I'll do my best though." With that, he climbs in with Femi jumping in last. When the captain guns the engine, the speeder careens down the streets of Mos Entha. Imperial troops fire on you and so do the thugs, but at the moment, they are unable to keep up. That is until a high pitched whine tells you they have vehicles too. Four BARC speeders and their riders are gaining fast...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 6, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry about that Shadow.  Femi is definitely in that speeder!   

IC:
Concerned about the knife wound suffered by Haebes, Femi gets situated in the speeder.  After the Captain gets them moving, Femi says quietly, "Let me have a look at that wound, Captain."  If Haebes lets Femi examine the wound, the young jedi will take a chance and tap into the energies of the force to heal the wound.  (OOC: Heal Another +8)  He'd rather take the chance and help Haebes than let the injury go and risk him succumbing to it and getting them caught.  Once he is done, Femi remains silent about it and settles in for the ride.

Looking back at the sound of pursuit, Femi groans, "Great."  Over the whine of the speeder, he yells, "Can we get any more speed out of this thing?"

Regardless of the answer, Femi readies his blaster pistol to fire at the pursuing troops.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 10, 2006)

Tal grins as Femi groans. "This is what I do best!" he says as he lifts his rifle and leans over the back of the speeder, aiming at the closest tail.

ooc: I'll go for maximum firepower rather than accuracy for now.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 11, 2006)

Haebes is hesitant at first, but then allows Femi to work his healing magic on the knife wound. The fact that Femi does his work without a medical kit doesn't seem to phase Heabes at the moment, as he is more intent on dodging the obstacles of a busy Mos Entha and evade the pursuit of four Imperial soldiers on speeder bikes. 

Tal fires at the nearest one, his spray of bolts hitting everything but the speeder or its rider. Though he does no damage to him, the trooper is forces to pull back a bit, giving some more distance. It doesn't deter the other three as they gain more ground. They also don't appear to care about civilian casualties, as blaster fire erupts from underneath their bikes, shredding small kiosks and a few unlucky Jawas.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 13, 2006)

With Haebes patched up, Femi turns his attention to the pursuing speeders.  He takes aim and fires at the nearest one, trying to hit the driver.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 14, 2006)

Tal grimaces as the bystanders are cut down. _Damn it. I dunno about innocent, but certainly not involved._ Aiming more carefully, he takes a bead on the closest speeder and squeezes off a single bolt.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 14, 2006)

More blaster shots fly from underneath the gaining speeders. One grazes the side of the vehicle you are in, but it only sends a small shower of sparks flying. A sharp turn from Haebes causes Femi's shot to be off, but Tal's accuracy is spot-on. His shot hits a rider square in the chest, sending him flying backwards. The soldier's speeder subsequently crashes into the side of a mudbrick building, exploding into a ball of flame. A quick glance towards the front shows you that Haebes has reached a place where he can leave the city and hit the open dunes.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 17, 2006)

Letting out a whoop of victory, Tal raises his rifle again, squeezing off another bolt of energy.

ooc: Same thing! That worked out well.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy to be out of town, Femi takes aim at the nearest remaining pursuer and fires again.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 19, 2006)

Captain Haebes sets course for the nearest set of dunes, hoping to lose the clone bike troopers. They pour on the speed to keep up. Both Tal and Femi end up firing at the same target. Their shots seem to merge together in the face of the soldier and his helmet explodes. Anything after that is hidden in a cloud of dust as the speeder bike crashes into one of the dunes. There are still two more troopers, one close behind and the other, having finally recovered, is gaining as well. They fire, but only succeed in causing more sand particles to fly up into the air.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2006)

Tal looks across to Femi with a grin that is hidden by his helmet. He nods vigorously to show his approval and keeps up the pressure on the chasers by firing again and again until they give up the chase.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 20, 2006)

Femi grins back at Tal, and then follows his lead and fires again at the nearest pursuer.  He hopes they will either give up the chase or that Haebes will eventually lose them in the dunes.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 21, 2006)

The two men again return fire at the pursuing clone troopers, but this time they are off mark. However, as Haebes goes into the dunes, they eventually pull back and peel off. Wiping his brow, Haebes shakes his head. "That was way too close. I don't know what you boys did to incur the wrath of those soldiers, but it can't have been good. You care to explain yourselves?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2006)

"Not really."

Tal removes his helmet, savoring the feel of rushing air on his close-cropped hair.

"Honestly, we just left a shoot-out. They probably would have chased anyone headed out that door with a weapon."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2006)

"And they work for an unjust tyrant," Femi adds without further comment.  "So what now?  Your ship is back there, Captain, and I don't like the idea of returning.  Tal?  What do you think our next move should be?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jul 28, 2006)

The captain looks between the two of you and his driving. "Not sure about you two, but Mos Eisley isn't that far from here, and I know more than a few folks there that can help us out. I hope." He pauses for a moment, considering his next words. "If I know Sieb, he's already got the ship in the air and on its way here. But then, if I know Sieb, he's brought half the Imperial army with him. It'll be a fight, but with a little help, I'm sure we can handle it. Besides, it doesn't seem right that those other troopers just pulled out like that. They have to have something up their sleeves."


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 28, 2006)

"Mos Eisley don't sound bad. A different spaceport should bring us some anonymity, at least."

Tal leans back in his seat, but his eyes are still scanning the horizon for threats and his rifle still points skyward.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 2, 2006)

It takes some time, but eventually the trio crests the top of just one more sand dune in a line of many and they see it. Mos Eisley spaceport. While Entha was a large city, Mos Eisley is easily ten times its size. Though none of the buildings are very high, as they would be blown over by sandstorms, they are spread out in all directions. 

Captain Haebes brings the speeder to a halt in front of one of the many buildings in the area. There are scores of people from all over the galaxy in the streets here, and the multitude of voices and languages is enough to give one a right proper headache. No one seems to notice or care about your arrival however, at least not yet. 

The Captain points to the door of the building he's stopped in front of. "That there is a cantina. Best in Mos Eisley, if not all of Tatooine. I'm going to the spaceport, see if Sieb's arrived yet. Don't get into trouble." 

With that, he gets out and starts walking away.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2006)

Femi watches the Captain go uneasily.  He much preferred to be in the ship hitting atmo at the moment but such were the circumstances they found themselves in.  Turning to Tal he shrugs.  "Not sure I really want to but I suppose we should go into the cantina?  Keep a low profile until we hear back from the Captain?  Or do you have another idea?"


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 6, 2006)

Tal shrugs. "Might as well. Never waste an opportunity to drink, I always say. Well, I've never said it, but I think it often enough." He grins wide at his friend as he makes his way through the door and toward the bar. 

"Hoi! Two of the house special for us."  He tries to speak low to avoid the attention of others. Once the barkeep is getting the drinks, he turns and leans back, taking in the cantina's inhabitants with casual looks. Leaning in to whisper to Femi, he warns of the dangers. "That one there knows how to fight. Good with a blade. This one with the purple hair? Twitchy, don't look him in the eyes. That one with the spiney head? Stoned out of his mind. His judgement'll be poor."

ooc: Look over the crowd and pick out whatever I can. Focus on avoiding those who might want trouble.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 8, 2006)

A little too far in the description there Bobitron... 

As the two of you enter the cantina, it is oddly quiet. Femi gets a feeling that something just isn't right and Tal is just as nervous, absently feeling that his blaster is still in place. You notice that the patrons are all huddled against one wall, except for the bartender, who is talking to an Imperial officer and three others that are being accosted by Imperial troops. 

They all turn to look at the new arrivals... 

Welcome Dire Lemming and Maddmic! I mean Bol and Kesler...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 8, 2006)

Kesler watches the reaction that these new arrivals have had on the Imperials with growing concern.  He looks at Nuina, and says; "I've got a bad feeling about this." not even bothering to continue speaking in Huttese.  He puts a hand on the Twi-Lek's shoulder, intending to shove her to the floor and then hit the dirt himself should weapons appear.  If there's one skill he'd learned from being a doctor during the Clone War it was how to take cover.

OOC: You've got no idea how long I've been waiting to say that!  Well unless your idea is "since I started playing", in which case you do!  Yay, hello fellow meatbags!

Oh by the way, those three that are being accosted are Kesler, Bol, and Nuina right?

Also, what's up Maddmic?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 8, 2006)

Bol stumbles as he's pushed away.  Shaking his fur and looking puzzled at the trooper.  *"Heeeeey, I's tryin' ta move fer ya..."*  He begins to look around like he's trying to help them locate somebody.  He then whispers (not so quietly) to the trooper who pushed him.  *Say, what's goin' on?  Y'all lookin' fer somebody?  Seems like real a important person fer there to be so many of ya."*  He then notices two people entering the cantina and senses that this could be his and the docs chance.  He points and then yells.  *"HEY!  There's a couple a people!  I bet that's them!  Y'all lookin' fer them?"*

OOC:
Bluff again for the drunkin slurring of words and act.  When whispering, he'll make sure to let the trooper smell the alcohol on his breath to try to get better effect.

New thread, new color.    Didn't want to confuse w/ bobitron, so I'll change to yeller.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 9, 2006)

ooc: Sorry about the extra detail, sbm! Welcome, folks!

Tal can't help but to freeze in place as the Imperial eyes turn on them and the drunk points them out loudly. _Damn._ His eyes look across to Femi during the moment of indecision.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2006)

Without taking his eyes off the Imperials, Femi taps in to the energy of the force, hoping he isn't making a dire mistake.  He calls up an image of two individuals who look much like he and Tal, but not so much that they appear to be the same people.  They have surprised and fearful looks on their faces as they spot the Imperial troops.  "Let's go!" one of them yells and the two fugitives dash out the front door of the cantina.

OOC:  Illusion +5


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay! The first 'I've got a bad feeling about this!'... Oh, and the Dice Deities love Femi at the moment....

The Imperials turn to follow the drunken Bothan's finger as two other men enter the cantina and then suddenly turn back around and exit. The Imperial officer points and sends two of his troops chasing after them, but orders the rest of you up against the wall with the rest of the patrons. Nuina sticks close to Kesler, as she appears to trust his judgement. As all of you gather, you count a total of six other troops in the room, then the officer. Of course, there is still the two outside. 

The officer approaches the gathered sentients. 

"Alright, listen up. Do any of you know who Captain Allyn Haebes is? Anybody?" He scans the crowd, most of whom are shaking their heads negatively. "Alright, we'll try this a different way." He signals one of the troops, who disappears for a few moments. 

Then you all hear the unmistakeable howl of a Wookiee. The trooper leads it out into the room. Tal and Femi recognize the matted fur of Sieblacca, the Captain's mechanic.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 11, 2006)

Sensing the situation spiraling completely out of control, Femi strides forward to stand directly in front of the officer.  "You are not interested in the whereabouts of Captain Allyn Haebes.  You want to let the wookiee go," Femi says quietly so that only the Imperial officer can hear him.

OOC:  Affect Mind +7.  Multiple rolls if necessary for each of the two statements.  Here's to hoping the dice deities still love me...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 11, 2006)

OOC: Heh, of course it might not be very good judgment to trust the judgment of someone who is willing to risk himself to free a slave he barely knows.  You know, I just read that and it sounded allot funnier in my head.

Whatever relief Kesler felt at seeing the newcomers leave is short lived as the troopers bring in a rather disgruntled looking Wookie.  Then an oddly familiar looking Cerean steps forward, and starts speaking to the officer while waving his hand like a Jedi or something.  The situation is certainly getting stranger and stranger, and it seems things may go out the airlock at any moment, so to speak.  "If you see anyone pull a weapon, get down." he says to Nuina.  

He decides that now would be a very good time to get a bearing on where everything is, in case violence should occur.  He notes any good locations to take cover, and any other exits.  He also tries to see what the cantina's own guards have been up to since the Imperials came in, and whether the other slaves are still around.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 12, 2006)

_What in the known galaxy is he..._ Tal watches with bewilderment as the situation takes a turn to the phenomenal. _This guy has got more going for him than I thought._

For the time being, Tal lingers against the wall.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 14, 2006)

Bol stumbles over to the wall with the others.  He watches as the two who entered the cantina turn and run.  He is pleased as he watches two of the troopers follow after them, out of the cantina.  _'Now the odds are better should things get ugly.'_  As the officer speaks though, he realizes that they are not here for him or the doc.  He's not too sure of the name as he's more concerned with finding a way out, but he did catch the word "captain".  It is then that he sees the wookie.  

_'No.  You're not going to get involved in this.  Your hide is safe right now.  They're not after you.  They're after this Captain guy.  Somebody you've never even heard of.'_  He continues to size up the situation, taking care to count the number of troopers in the cantina.  _'Still, captain means ship.  Ship means travel.  I can get off this cursed planet.  Sounds like this wookie might be connected to him some how if these troops are using him as a demonstration.  If he does know a pilot, perhaps I can get out of here for free?'_

*"Oooooooohhhh......A woooooookie.  Hey there fella.  What's wrong with yer hair?  Bad hair day?"*  He laughs outloud as if he has just told the absolute funniest joke anybody's ever heard, repeating the punchline over and over to people.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 14, 2006)

It would seem the dice gods are a fickle bunch....

The Twi'Lek nods at her protector, already starting to look for a place to hide if the blasters come out. 

They certainly do. "So, now we think we're a Jedi huh? Arrest him." As the other troops start to move, the Bothan Bol's joke does not go unheard. The Wookiee roars in defiance and sends its handler flying across the room. The officer takes this time to second guess his previous order. "Arrest them all!"

Blasters begin to raise as Imperial troops and the cantina's own people begin to fire at each other. Nuina has already dived under a table and her troupe have joined her. The battle is on!


----------



## maddmic (Aug 14, 2006)

Bol smiles as the joke seems to have riled up the wookie providing him with a means to possibly escape.  His smile quickly turns to a stunned look as things spiral out of control at break-neck speed.

The Bothan springs into action and jumps quickly behind the closest thing resembling cover.  He pulls his blaster and levels it at the officer.  Squeezing the trigger with ease, he lets an energy bolt fly towards his target.

OOC:
Initiative +3
Tumble +6 (if needed)
Ranged Blastech DL-44 +5 to hit 3d8 damage
Dodge bonus applied to imp officer as well


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2006)

[sblock='OOC']Damn, that never happened in the movies.  

Sorry if Kesler's not much help in this fight but there's not much reason for him to start shooting at imperial soldiers when all he wants to do is get out of the cantina alive, rescue the damsel/s in distress  and get off the planet.  Also, he's a doctor not a gunslinger (Damn it Jim!)

When I first heard, "Imperial Officer" I thought of one of those guys from the original trilogy, but when I thought about it it didn't really seem to make sense, so what does this officer look like?  Is he a clone trooper, just with rank insignia on his armor or what is he?

As usual Italics = Thoughts.[/sblock]

"Ah sith spit-" is all Kesler has time to say as he dives to the floor after Nuina.  He takes a moment to do anything else he can imediately think of to increase the effectiveness of their cover (tipping a table or whatever) and then takes a gauge of the situation.  He glances at the others of the troupe.  _"This is what the new empire is like, they take all the trouble to come out to a rock like Tatooine only to capture some small time captain.  Nevermind the rampant slavery and countless other problems.  Course anything they'd do would probably end up like this has.  Still in this case it may actually help.  People who are being shot at don't tend to care as much about escaping slaves."_  He tries to sound confident and unafraid as he speaks, to keep them calm.  "Well Nuina, you'll have to introduce your friends once we get out of here.  Of course the front door isn't really an option.  Is there another way out?" _"And where is that damn Bothan, probably dead by now."_ he thinks grimmly, as he looks around for Bol.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 14, 2006)

Tal's indecision is replaced by confident action now that the blasters are blazing. Whipping his weapon up to take aim at a nearby Imperial flunky, he fires off a snap shot.

_ooc: Init +7, +6 attack, 3d8 damage_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2006)

Seeing his attempt to bring the situation under control fail and the blasters come out, with him standing in the middle of it all, Femi dives for cover under or behind the bar or the nearest table.  He then pulls his own blaster and peers out at the fight, taking aim and firing at the nearest Imperial.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 15, 2006)

[sblock=Kesler]I was wondering if anyone was going to take notice of that. Good call. This officer is in fact wearing the 'new' Imperial uniform, gray with rank bars. You can tell he is Imperial by the clone troopers with him and the Imperial insiginia on his sleeve. 

As far as Kesler fighting, staying in character and just saving his own skin is perfectly alright. Besides, it could have other benefits...[/sblock]

Bright crimson bolts shred the cantina walls as blaster fire erupts inside the small enclosed space. Tables get overturned and bodies find cover where they can.

Tal's honed reflexes allow him to take aim in the midst of the chaos and plant a shot square in the chest of one of the Imperial soldiers, sending him reeling backwards and over an upturned table. 

Two other nearby soldiers attempt to punish the veteran soldier for this, but instead manage to vaporise a stool. They are then bowled over by a rampaging chained-up Wookiee. 

Femi's luck, or rather his connection to the Force, allows him to dive out of the way as blaster fire threatens to make him one with the universe. 

The good doctor has managed to crawl his way towards the location of Nuina and her three companions. Though they are visibly frightened, Nuina is less so, instead focusing on Kesler's words. She points to the other side of the bar, some 10 meters away. "There."

Of course, she would indicate the path that is currently littered with panicked patrons and overturned chairs and tables and let's not forget blaster fire. The doctor also catches sight of Bol, who has made a personal enemy of the Imperial officer, his blaster shot grazing the man's shoulder, evoking a grunt of pain and return fire, all ineffective on the elusive Bothan.

Round 2...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2006)

Kesler nods to Nuina and follows her finger to the door.  "Ok." he makes sure that all four of them are paying attention to him before he speaks. "You're going to go for that door.  Nobody is aiming for you, so just keep low and you'll be alright.  Still, don't stop moving out in the open.  I'll follow last and help if anyone gets stuck.  Remember, keep low."


OOC: Delay action until the entire troupe makes it through the door or one of them is injured or stops for some other reason.

Man I sure hope I know what I'm doing.

Is this Imperial Officer not a clone?  Has Kesler seen this type of uniform before?


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2006)

Bol searches the croud for the doctor, expecting to see the poor soul lying on the floor with a smoldering wound.  He then returns his focus back to the officer and fires another shot at him.


OOC:
Initiative +3
Ranged Blastech DL-44 +5 to hit 3d8 damage
Dodge bonus still applied to imp officer as well


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 21, 2006)

Tal grimaces as the fight continues. He had hoped that a well-placed bolt in one of the Imperial's chest would have sent the others scattering, but it appeared they were willing to stay. Swinging the rifle around to the next target, he unleashes a barrage of fire.

ooc: Multifire or whatever its called? Whatever gives the maximum # of attacks.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 22, 2006)

Femi draws his blaster and fires at the nearest Imperial soldier or the officer if he is closest.  He will try to remain behind whatever makeshift cover he has found himself behind or under while firing.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 22, 2006)

None of the four of you have seen this new uniform before, but you are all familiar with what a clone looks like. The officer is definitely not a clone. 

Kesler and his entourage are able to make it to another set of tables and then behind a thick partial wall. As long as they keep their heads low, they shouldn't get hit by any stray fire. The exit isn't too much farther. 

Tal, Femi and Bol exchange shots with the Imperials, including the two that have returned from their 'distraction' outside. Even with enough energy to power a small fighter flying through the room at the same time, most of the shots managed only to put more holes in the walls or to singe any decorations the cantina used to have. 

Some of the shots from the Imperials have hit some of the patrons, and Femi can feel a pull in the Force as one of them dies. 

The officer attempts to duck down and retrieve something from his belt, but Bol is able to put a bolt into his arm, stopping him for the moment. 

The Wookiee slams another of the troopers into a wall before attempting to help some of the other patrons out of the building. 

Round 3... Good guys 5+,  Imps 4 and falling.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 22, 2006)

Bol continues to scan the scene for any signs of the doctor.  Noticing that the officer tried to reach for something on his belt, he focuses his attention on putting the man down this time.  Squeezing the trigger of his DL-44, he hopes that this is the final shot needed to dispatch the leader.


OOC:
He's not taking his attention away from the officer too much, but he is interested on finding the doc to see how he is faring.
Initiative +3
Ranged Blastech DL-44 +5 to hit 3d8 damage
Dodge bonus still applied to imp officer as well


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 23, 2006)

"Alright, we're almost there."  Kesler says encouragingly.

OOC: He'll do the same as before, making sure the others are ok before going himself.  At least this seems not to be the horrible idea I was afraid it was.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 25, 2006)

Femi nearly doubles over in pain when he feels a life snuffed out through the Force.  Peering out from behind his cover, he takes aim and fires at the nearest Imperial soldier.  The seriousness of the situation was starting to sink in with people beginning to die around him.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 26, 2006)

Tal presses the advantage, trying to end the situation before any more innocents get hurt. "Come get some, Imperial dogs!"

ooc: Same attack. Is an Initmidate check helpful to get their attacks aimed at me? If so I'll try it, +6.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Aug 28, 2006)

Bol taks a glance in time to see the doctor and a group of entertainers attempting to remain behind cover as they work their way towards one of the exits. He looks back in time to see the officer say something into a comlink, but he doesn't get to finish the communication, as Bol's blaster drops the man flat on the ground. 

Femi's blaster manages to graze a soldier's arm, causing him to spin around and draw a bead on the Cerean. Before he can fire, Tal renders his challenge to the remaining soldiers, who in turn all aim at the ex-Republic soldier. They fire but most of their shots miss the man; only a few strike home to cause him to reel over in pain, but not before his own gun shot through and nearly disintegrated the armor of another soldier, sending the clone to the ground, a smoking heap. 

Kesler and his group finally make it to the exit and get out with the rest of the patrons, all of whom have started running for cover. 

Tal's eyes glaze, but he is able to force himself to continue fighting, regaining his feet as fast as he can.

Round four, 2 Imps left.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 28, 2006)

Stumbling under the strain, Tal plants his feet and grimaces to regain his composure as he fires again. Time to end this, he thinks, his mind screaming obscinities as he sends bolt after bolt at the Imperials.

ooc: Divide up my attacks between the two remaining baddies if possible.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 29, 2006)

Bol sees the good doctor and shakes his head.  _'Ah, good one doc.  Save the women.'_  He smiles as the officer goes down and watches as the human moron calls attention to himself and gets peppered with blaster fire.  _'Amazing that he's still up.'_

He levels his blaster at one of the two remaining imps and squeezes off another shot.  He then begins to make his way for the door, without hiding like the doctor did.

OOC:
Initiative +3
Ranged Blastech DL-44 +5 to hit 3d8 damage
Dodge bonus still applied to imp officer as well

Also, where's the wookie in all of this.  He really doesn't want to forget about the big guy.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2006)

Kesler blinks in the bright light of the twin suns, he'd hoped to find dressing rooms or something through here and clothes for Nuina and the others to make them less conspicuous, looks like he'd relied on luck alone for a bit too long.  He never had been very good at quick planning.  It was either methodical work or a crazy bantha brained impulses and at the moment he didn't have time to be methodical.  He turns to the dancers, "Alright, uh... two of you need to pretend to be injured, just go limp and we'll carry you to my clinic.  You can hide out there for a while until I can get us a ship out of here."


Damn, I can't believe what a lame idea I came up with, but I don't have much to work with.  :\  Well, plain dumb luck has sufficed so far.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 31, 2006)

Seeing Tal hit several times, including taking a shot that was meant for him, forces Femi from his hiding place.  He sprints across the room sliding to an abrupt stop next to Tal, oblivious to the blaster fire raining down around him.  He immediately scans Tal's wounds, trying to assess their severity.  He doesn't dare use his abilities here in front of the remaining Imperials and other assorted scum.

OOC:  Treat Injury +4 to determine how badly Tal is actually hurt (whether his injuries are life threatening, etc.).  Femi is not actually trying to treat his injuries yet, which would interfere with the battle.  He is simply assessing them.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 3, 2006)

The wookiee went outside with some of the patrons...

The combat is soon over, but the four of you know that it is highly possible that the Imperials will have backup on the way. Between Tal's heavy rifle and the Bothan's heavy blaster, the remaining two Imperial troops never had a chance. They both go down without much of a sound and the smoke from all the fire begins to finally affect your eyes and mouths. 

Femi makes it to Tal, any fire intended for him interrupted by the two other shooters. The soldier's left side is charred and Femi can see that there is flash burns on his arms as well. Another shot would likely have dropped him, perhaps for good. 

Bol makes it to the outside and sees that the doctor is in the process of leading the dancers back to where his clinic was. Two of them look injured, but you don't remember them being hit in the firefight. Off in the distance, you can see a shuttlecraft fast approaching the city.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2006)

Bol watches the doc as he heads off with the girls.  Looking back into the cantina, he sees the two men who came in and fended off the imps.  Not liking the prospects as he sees a speeder fast approaching, he ruffles his fur.  *"You two.  C'mon.  You're in this as much as I am.  There's a speeder on its way and I'm guessing it's filled with some not-so-friendly people.  Follow me around the corner."*

Bol follows after the doc and begins thinking about how to get out of this mess.  _'Well that one who is clearly touched in the head seemed to know the wookie.  And the imps did mention a captain.  Neither of those guys look much like a pilot.  Perhaps they know somebody who can get me out of here.  Doc's gonna love this.'_

OOC:
Going to doc's place to see about getting these guys patched up and what not.  Time to make some new friends while torquing off the doc again.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 3, 2006)

Tal nods to Femi through his pain. "I'll be okay! Just keet these people outta here!"

The stranger's offer to lead the way is a welcome one. He says nothing, preferring to move with haste, but follows.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC: Yay, we're all alive.  Now where's Toric?

Kesler quickly hustles all the girls into the clinic and closes and locks the door.  He stares at them awkwardly for a moment, realizing that only Nuina probably knows what's going on.  "Er, well, is everyone alright?  I'm sorry,  I guess I should explain what's going on.  I'm Kesler Murada, a doctor, and... Well, Nuina is... a friend.  So I'm helping her get out of here, I'm going to help the three of you as well.  I have some spare cloths in here." he says, showing them a small back room with a bed and some containers of clothes that had served as his bedroom for the past months, "You should probably change into something a little less conspicuous.  I have to go out for a while to find a friend of mine.  You shouldn't leave or open the door for anyone.  Any questions?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 11, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay...

Femi follows Tal without a word, wanting to get somewhere safe and away from the prying eyes of strangers so he could properly tend to his companion's wound.  He sighed tiredly, weary of running and hiding.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 11, 2006)

I should apologize for the delay as well, but since the four of you are in the same room now, I'll keep an eye on the roleplay action as begun by the good doctor until its time for the next step....

Nuina smiles at each of you, her two head tails twitching as she speaks. "I suppose I should thank all of you as well. If it weren't for you, we probabaly wouldn't have made it out of there." She notices Tal's wound. "I'm so sorry...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: My computer won't start, so until I can fix it I don't have access to any of my up to date character sheets.

Well in order to maintain continuity...

Kesler opens the door and finds Bol and two others standing on the other side.  The human looks vaguely familiar while he clearly remembers the Cerean as the one who seemed to think he was a Jedi.  "Uh- Well I'm glad I didn't have to find you.  So do you two have a ship?"  He quickly ushers them inside and once again locks the door.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 20, 2006)

Tal shrugs away the concern and acknowledges the man's rather blunt question with a couple of his own. "Not that I don't appreciate anyone looking to pass under the nose of the Imperials, but what's it to you? And what's going on here? You bastards are the ones who got us into this mess in the first place," he reminds the strangers.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 20, 2006)

Kesler frowns at the man's acusations, and the fact that he's clearly avoided the question.  "So you don't have a ship..."  However he has been reminded of who started the fight in the first place.  "And what kind of nerf brained idea was going through your head, enraging that wookie!  We could have been killed, some poor sods were. Are you insane, or just an idiot?!  Just- what- what were you thinking?!"  He stops and sits down, realizing that he has again entered into an enraged rant towards the Bothan.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 20, 2006)

Bol almost rolls his eyes at the docs question.  _"Great way to be forward.'_

He's about to respond when the doc begins on him.  _"This guy's got to calm down.  No wonder he's stuck here.  Nobody can put up with the poor guy long enough to get off planet.'_

He turns to Tal and clears his throat.  "Funny how you put that.  We're the ones who started it.  Perhaps your forgetting that without me, the Imps would've been the one to finish it.  Besides, if I remember correctly that officer seemed to think that your friend is some sort of Jedi.  Even if he's not, that kind of talk will get you and your friend there in a lot of trouble.  If you ask me, I think you guys happened to come into the wrong bar at the wrong time.  Thankfully I was there to help you guys get out of a jam."

He throws a glance at the doctor who, once again is sitting and looking bewildered.  "As for the wookie thing, it had to be done.  How was I supposed to know who they were after?  You're off flirting with the dancers and I'm left holding a drink, while talking to some midget and wondering why in the galaxy some thug tried to take me out."

Turning back to the two newcomers, the Bothan continues.  "Anyway, I understand if you're upset that I pulled your hides out of the fire.  Hey, no skin off my back.  Although I'll now be looked for by quite a few hunters in this sector.  If you want to take off and leave the docs place because you're ungrateful that I brought you here, that's fine.  I just figured that the doc here could patch you up and then perhaps gentlemen like yourselves would have contacts with a ship somehow.  Perhaps then we could have worked out payment for the docs services and you could at least give him a ride off this rock." 

He moves to the door and places his hand near the lock mechanism to open it up.  "I'll tell you one thing though, those Imps are coming and I wasn't the only one who was shooting in that place.  Fact is I didn't even pull my blaster first.  But hey, what can I do?  Sithspit, I've probably done too much already."

Finally comprehending that one of the girls has thanked him for getting them out of there safe, he quickly smiles.  "No problem hon.  It's what I do best.  Get out of situations."

OOC:
I decided to tone the yellow down a bit.  I'll use bold from now on to denote yelling.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2006)

Femi regards the strangers with an impassive look, listening to the exchange between Tal and the Bothan and wincing when the Bothan mentions the word Jedi.  He was still trying to get used to the idea that he needed to cover up his true identity and abilities.  So much had happened in such a short time, he was having trouble sorting everything out.

Turning to Tal, he says, "We should try to find Haebes.  He may be having _difficulties_ of his own."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 20, 2006)

Kesler finally stands up again, rubbing his eyes.  He looks at Bol and it's clear that he's calmed down quite a bit from before.  "I'm... sorry about that.  I mean... well... this is Nuina," He says, indicating the tan skinned Twi-Lek that Bol has just spoken to; "She- well her and uh, the others, were sold into slavery, to some Twi-Lek gangster named Fortuna.  It was because of that commotion you caused back there that they were able to escape, but uh, well, it's just one more reason to get off this dustball I guess." he turns to the newcomers, "Well, since we're here: I'm Kesler Murada, are either of you injured?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: Please continue, I just wanted to remind you that I've posted the XP in the OOC thread.

The other dancers with Kesler remain quiet as they are mentioned, the only sign that they are there being that the one introduced as Nuina attempts a furtive smile.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 25, 2006)

Bol was ready to open the door for the guest who were ungrateful for his help, when he heard what Femi said.

"Haebes?  As in the captain that the imps were looking for?  Yeah, I guess you guys do know a captain.  Hmmmm."  He seems to be thinking on that when the doc speaks up.  Once he's spoken, Bol's jaw nearly hits the floor.  "Slaves?  You did say slaves, right?  Cause it's not enough to that the imperial army after us, so we had better add some slave owner to the list.  Unbelievable.  I would suppose that it is now imperative that we get out of here.  Fortuna, where do I know that name from?"

OOC:
Could I use Knowledge- Streetwise in order to try to remember anything about Fortuna?  If so, then:  Knowledge- Streetwise* +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2006)

Tal turns to Bol, his face a scowl. "Don't you worry 'bout what he said."

"Let's get outta here. If Haebes is willing to get you people off this rock, fine. But it's going to cost you. And more than leading us down some alley into a door. I had those imperials held off just fine without you, and I'll do the same again!" His head suddenly goes a bit woozy from the loss of blood and he sways to the side, reaching out for a chair, his treasured rifle clattering to the floor.

"Damn it."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=for Bol]Your Knowledge of the underside of the galaxy tells you that Bob Fortuna is the well known brother of... oh wait. Ahem. Bib Fortuna is the well-known major domo of one Jabba the Hutt. Fortuna takes care of many of the Hutts business practices, including that of slavery. Which, as you well know, is not illegal here on Tatooine.[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Sep 26, 2006)

Shadow:
[sblock]Ok, sounds good.  Is it a safe assumption then that the slaves may not be Fortunas, but are most likely Jabas?  Also, how much would Bol know about Jaba?[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=Bol]You know that Jabba the Hutt has been the premiere crimelord on Tatooine for quite some time, at least the last 40 cycles or so. It is most likely possible that the slaves are indeed Jabba's, but there is a chance that Fortuna could be doing business on the side as well. [/sblock]

As you are discussing your plans, all of you hear the high pitched whine of repulsor engines nearby. The shuttle that Bol spotted earlier has landed. Kesler and Bol know that the space port they would land at is still a few minutes from where you are now, but, as Nuina says, "Umm... I don't want to interrupt, but it sounds like more of those soldiers are coming."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: The dancers did listen to when I asked them to change into some more normal clothes right?  I figure it's going to be alot harder to avoid attention if some of us are wearing nothing but brightly colored ribbons.  Not that there is really any one style of clothing that is considered normal in star wars, but those strap things are specifically for dancers.

Kesler nods to Nuina and then looks at Tal. "Well, it looks lke I won't have time to properly treat your wounds until we've escaped, I'm sorry about that.  Uh, but we had better escape soon."  He goes to a window and peeks out onto the the street.  "So where should we go?"


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2006)

The soldier nods grimly and stands. "I've dealt with worse. Let's get outta here and then we can talk."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, in the process of talking, they've changed into 'normal' clothes. 

Looking out of the window indicates a squad of troopers coming up the main avenue. Another squad isn't far behind. It appears that for the time being, they are more interested in the cantina.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 29, 2006)

Bol curses as he realizes what's going on with the girls.  The whine of the engines pulls him back to what is currently going on.  Looking at the others he glances at the doctor with a not so plesant look.  "Tell me there's a back door to this place?  You have no idea who is probably going to be involved in this buisness now that you've "freed" those girls."

He then looks back to the Tal.  "It's a shame that your friend isn't a Jedi.  Perhaps he could distract those troops out there more than they are already.  We really need to get out of here.  It's only a matter of time before they threaten, or talk to sombebody who saw us come in here."  He pauses for a minute.  "They're definately going to be looking for a Bothan, Human, and Cerean.  No doubt that the doc and the girls could probably escape this place on their own.  I might be able to disguise myself and get out of here, while looking for a way to smuggle you two out.  They've got to know though that the Human was badly in jured in the fight.  A shame doc can't patch you up quick enough to rid us of that dead give away.  Which docking station does this friend of yours have his ship at?  I'll need to know if I'm going to try to figure out a way there."


OOC:
Bol will do a quick disguise check (Disguise +2 (+2 Cha)) to try to at least give himself a fighting chance of not being recognized.  Also, like to do a streetwise check (Knowledge- Streetwise* +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)) To figure out if he knows some less travelled route to the space port.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Is there a back door?  Are there officers with the troopers like the guy in the cantina?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2006)

With a weary sigh, Femi quietly moves to Tal's side.  "Be still a moment," he whispers.  He lays his hand on the worst of Tal's wounds, closes his eyes and calls on the force to mend it.  He doesn't go out of his way to hide it but he does attempt to use his body to block the line of sight of the others present.  That done, he moves to the window.  Looking out, he spots the approaching troopers.  Quickly, he creates an illusion of two people who look somewhat like himself and Tal, weapons in hand.  He creates it in sight of the troopers and has the illusions then run off in the opposite direction, hoping to lead the troopers away.

OOC:  Heal Another +8 on Tal.  Illusion +5 to create an armed human and cerean running off in the opposite direction.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Kesler who is also looking out the window sees the strange sight and then turns to stare speechlessly at his new Cerean aquaintance.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 1, 2006)

Tal stays put with eyes wide as his friend attempts the impossible.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, there is a back door. There is _always_ a back door. It's Star Wars! 
There are no uniformed officers present with these troops. One thing, unless Femi wanted to affect you guys too, none of you would see the Illusion, as it's created in the mind of the targets...No worries though, I'll adjust the narrative to explain.

[sblock=Bol]There are a few out of the way alleyways here in Mos Eisley that could lead you into a location near the starport. They aren't very heavily travelled and more than a few of them offer places to hide if you are discovered. [/sblock]

The Cerean places his palms over the scorch marks that indicate where Tal was hit heaviest by the Imperial blasters. In a few moments, the broken skin mends itself and the pain slowly subsides. While it still aches, Tal's side feels more like a muscle strain than as if he had been shot. 

As Bol finishes his disguise to look more like a respectable Bothan noble and less like Bothan street scoundrel, he looks up just in time to see Kesler staring out of the window at something. 

As the two of them look on, they watch the Cerean do something with his hands and see one of the troopers point one of his fingers at some empty spot in the roadway and immediately one of the squads goes running in that direction. Both of you swear you see something in the corner of your vision, but when you look, there is nothing. Nothing but a squad of troopers running into an alleyway. The other squad enters the cantina, except for two troopers posted outside the entrance.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 1, 2006)

"Did you see that?"  Kesler mutters, in response to the troopers strange behavior.  "I think now would be a good time to leave." he says, indicating the direction of the back door, "But where do we go?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 5, 2006)

"Let's get near the starport, try to find Haebes," Femi says, already heading towards the back door.  "Let's stick to the alleys out of sight.  Once we make it to the place where Haebes was docked, someone may need to sneak in and see if he's been...bothered by the Imperials."

Femi cautiously opens the back door and peeks out, looking both ways.  If the coast is clear, he'll step out and start heading towards the docking bay using the less traveled route.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 5, 2006)

Bol nods to the Cerean, but seems to not have noticed anything that has transpired that might be seen as Jedi-like.  "Sure, once we get there, I can sneak in and scout things out a bit.  But you are going to tell me which station he's parked in right?  Also, might not be the best idea for all of us to be together.  Perhaps if one of the ladies would walk to the port on each of the guys arms?  I'll take my chances alone, I know some different routes down to that area."

He waits only to hear which station Haebes is located in and then sneaks out the back.  Bol will try some of the more obscure routes to the starport, being careful to look inconspicuous.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 5, 2006)

The boys don't exactly know which docking bay Haebes' ship is in. They do know what it looks like though.... 

Femi looks out the back door and sees that for now the coast is clear. Bol shoulders past him with a shrug and disappears down one of the alleyways. This doesn't startle the Cerean, but when one of the slave women takes Bol's advice and wraps her arm in with Femi's, that does send a shiver down his spine. 

I'm going to presume that the rest of you follow Femi, but if not let me know so I can adjust as necessary...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 5, 2006)

OOC: So then each of the four slaves went with one of the four of us?  Or so far, has Bol left alone and only one of them has decided to follow his plan by latching  onto Femi? Well in any case Kesler is willing to follow.

Kesler is somewhat reluctant to trust the others to protect the girls, but he can't think of a better plan, and it seems they are willing to try it themselves.  "Be careful."


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2006)

Tal nods a silent thanks for the healing energy and follws Femi out the back door, letting him take the lead. If there is a threat, he steps out in front to present himself as the best target.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 9, 2006)

Bol goes it alone. Kesler gets to have two girls on his arms, one of them Nuina. 

The entourage disappears into the hidden back alleys of the city as they attempt to find their way to a path that will take them to the starport without encountering any more Imperial troops. Since, for the time being, the troops are occupied with the trouble at the cantina, the group manages to find a circuitous route that takes them around the are just enough to remain out of sight from them. In order to get into the starport, you will have to move into view, but the throng of people will serve to shield you from prying eyes. 

Femi and Tal recognize the unmistakeable shape of Captain Haebes ship and as you begin heading in that direction, you spot the Wookiee making his way towards it. Just beyond him, you see Bol following the giant furball from a small alcove. There is no sign of Haebes himself however.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 9, 2006)

Despite the point of Bol's idea being to make them appear non-chalant, Kesler can't help feeling a bit nervous.  He grasps the arms of Nuina and the other woman and pulls them closer as he tries to make certain that he can drag them to cover at a moment's notice.  

They eventually enter the star port and he follows Tal and Femi until they stop in front of a certain hanger.  He catches up with them and takes a look at the ship within.  "Is this the ship?" he asks, quietly.  His question seems to be answered by the appearance of the wookie from before.

[sblock='OOC']Spot and Listen +2

Hey shadowbloodmon, you remember how you compared me to Ambrus once when I first started playing?  I've noticed that our posting styles seem quite different.  At least, his posts seem to be constantly full of explanations for the complex actions he wishes X to accomplish, and take dozens of lines while mine seem to be mostly fluff and flavor as Kesler responds emotionally to the events and are allot shorter.  I guess this could just be that X is a droid, and that he/it's also the only PC in his/its immediate vicinity though.

It's occurred to me that Kesler could very likely be underestimating Nuina's ability to avoid being killed, after all she made it from Naboo to Tatooine alone.  There also hasn't yet been an opportunity for him to question her in detail about all the inconsistencies in her story, it's clear she has allot she hasn't yet told Kesler and I'd certainly like to hear it, as would he once he's not so worried about people shooting at them.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 11, 2006)

"Yeah, that's it," Tal says wearily. "Look, I'm not sure how he's going to react to the prospect of new passengers. Just keep your story truthful and we'll see how he responds."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 13, 2006)

[sblock=Kesler]Yeah, I remember. It would seem that things have changed. Though I think your observation is correct in that it is probably because he is the only PC in the vicinity at the moment.... Oh and you will definately find out more about Nuina soon...

Spot and Listens results: You notice that the Wookiee seems agitated and appears to be scratching its head in thought. You also notice that there is a translucent blue beam coming from an emitter near a control room above the open air docking bay. The beam is attached to the ship that is currently there. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 13, 2006)

Kesler frees his arm for a moment to point out the blue beam to Tal and Femi.  "Please tell me that's not what I think it is."  though of course, he can't think of anything else it would be.  "What did you two do?"


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 16, 2006)

"Us? What did _we_ do?" Tal's tone is indignant, but obviously with a veneer of falsehood. "Ask Haebes when you see him."

Looking over the ship, he continues glumly, "If you see him."

"Let's see if we can get to the Wookie before he makes a scene. Maybe he knows something about the situation."


----------



## maddmic (Oct 17, 2006)

Bol follows the wookie at a safe distance.  He looks around for the others and also scans the area for any sign of Imperial troops.  He walks past the wookie if the giant stops near the docking station.  Bol takes notice of the ship and tries to discern anything he can about it.  (has he seen it before, or is there a name, etc.)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 17, 2006)

Bol looks across the way and can see Femi, Tal and Kesler discussing the next course of action. It is apparent now that the Wookiee is more than frustrated with the fact that the blue beam is in fact an impound tractor beam. Until it is deactivated, they won't be leaving anytime soon. 

The ship itself is in relatively decent condition. That is if decent means it looks like a bantha heard trampled over it a few times and then mynocks had their way with the rest of it. It is an older model Corellian ship, though Bol can't place the type at the moment. There are no name plates on the side of it, but there are markings that Bol recognizes are from Nar Shadaa, the home of the Hutts. The Wookiee notices Femi and Tal and begins making his way toward that group. "Grrowwrrrr uhuh. Wooawwrrr hungrrrr ggrraaa."

The women grow slightly nervous at the sight of the two meter walking carpet heading towards them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 17, 2006)

Kesler tries to calm the women, but he can't help feeling a bit nervous himself.  He glances over at the other two, "Uh, what is he saying?  I don't understand Shyriiwook."He asks, somewhat butchering the pronunciation. "Does he know where the captain is?"


----------



## maddmic (Oct 17, 2006)

Bol watches the wookie go over towards the rest of the group.  _'Good.  Now mabye I can have a little look around the place.'_ 

OOC:
Is the bay open, meaning can he just walk in?  I'm guessing that the tractor beam is only on the ship and not impedeing anybody from entering the bay?


[sblock=shadow]Would Bol know if he would be able to disable the beam from this location, or would he have to go to a more centralized location?  I was thinking disable device on the point that the beam is emanating from.  So in addition to trying to access the actual docking bay, Bol will try to determine if the origination point of the beam is accessible with an easy climb.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 18, 2006)

[sblock=Bol]The bay is open and you can walk up to the ship with no problem. The tractor beam is only keeping the ship in place. In order to disable the emitter, you would either have to destroy it, find the shutoff switch, find the power source, or somehow climb a sheer wall and disable the emitter that way. Climbing the wall without gear would be around DC 25. That is unless you find a way to secure yourself from the roof of the building. [/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Oct 18, 2006)

Bol looks into the bay and then walks casually by the opening.  He continues to walk around the outside of the bay, glancing at the wall from time to time.

[sblock=shadow]I'm guessing that the control panel for the tractor beam would not be in the bay that the ship is in.  I am guessing however, that it is possible that it could be located on the outside wall of the bay some where.  Bol will go around the entire exterior of the bay looking for something that looks like an access panel, or something that looks out of place.[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 20, 2006)

"Hey buddy, calm down! We can't undestand ya!" Tal looks around, trying to find a way to communicate. "Look, you can write so we can understand, can'tcha?" He turns on the datapad built into the wrist of his armor. 

"Tell us what you know on here."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 24, 2006)

[sblock=Bol]You don't find anything resembling a control panel on the outside except for one that appears to control the refueling and recharging pods. You do however find a door that leads into the building. Above this door, marked in Basic, is the word Control.[/sblock]

The Wookiee growls a bit more and points to the ship. You can see that he is indicating some sort of blue beam that is eminating from the building that surrounds the ship. His arms moving up in a frustrated manner does nothing to calm the nerves of the women gathered with you. As Tal offers the datapad, the giant being's paws attempt to scribble something down. 

When he is finished, he looks up at Tal expectantly. 

"Ship impounded. Captain stolen. Bounty Hunters."


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 24, 2006)

Tal twists his arm to show the others the info. "Are they looking for us as well? We gotta get that ship." He slams his fist into a nearby cargo crate in frustration. 

"Bounty hunters. Talk about bottom of the barrel."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 24, 2006)

After reading the datapad Kesler frowns and looks around to see where Bol is.  He also takes a moment to nervously look back at the entrance of the hanger bay.  "So... what should we do?  I've piloted a transport ship before but..."

Spot/Listen +2


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 24, 2006)

Femi looks at the agitated wookiee.  "Do you know where they took the Captain?"  Turning to Tal, he says, "We can't leave here without him.  We may be responsible for his current predicament."

Gazing at the tractor beam, Femi scratches his chin thoughtfully.  "I might be able to get to the roof and destroy that emitter.  It would probably require a distraction to accomplish without being seen though..."


----------



## maddmic (Oct 25, 2006)

Bol stops walking and then casually looks around.  

[sblock=Shadow]If the area is not all that busy, then Bol will attempt to open the door and slip inside.  If the door is locked then he will attempt to open it.  If the area is busy, or he sees somebody keeping an eye on him more than casually, he'll continue walking and make his way back to the opening of the bay.

OOC:
I don't have my book in front of me, so I hope that disable device would work for a security door if it is sealed shut.  This is my first attempt at a rogue type in the SW galaxy.[/sblock]


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 26, 2006)

[sblock=Bol]You move up to the door and take a quick glance at it. Since it doesn't open automatically, you presume that it is locked. The access panel is nearby. Whoever designed the thing didn't want visitors, but whoever designed it also didn't account for you. Crossing a wire here and creating a short there, the door opens with a hiss. 

You stand facing an entrance hallway. A small alcove is to your left and directly ahead and to the right are a set of stairs leading up. 
[/sblock]

Sieblacca, as Femi has come to know the Wookiee, shrugs its massive shoulders. "Grrawwll mmmrrnggg gggruuuu. Arrrnngg grroolll nnngggrrr."

As you are conversing with him, all of you hear the sound of a door opening on the other side of the ship. 

[sblock=Kesler]You look around for Bol, but after seeing him behind the Wookiee, he disappeared behind the ship somewhere. [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 26, 2006)

"Well I think, whatever we do, we should do it before that Bothan gets into trouble again." says Kesler at the sound of the opening door.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Shadow]Bol quickly moves into the entry.  He pulls his blaster and sets it to stun.  _'No sense upsetting any of the locals too much just yet.'_  He begins to move forward slowly ensuring that he doesn't trip any alarms, as well as making sure that he doesn't alert anybody to his presence by walking to heavily.  He is careful to take notice of any cameras, or other devices along his path to the stairs.  Once there, he proceeds up the stairs slowly and methodically as he had just walked down the hall way.

OOC:
I'm guessing that the door will close behind Bol.  If not, then he'll try to be subtle about pulling his blaster.  Move silent and search the entire way please.  He'll use hide if there's a camera, or other recording device in order to try to stay undetected.  

Search +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int)
Move Silently +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 stealthy)
Hide +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 stealthy)
[/sblock]


OOC:
Shadow, would you like me to continue using the spoiler thing, or do you want me to post normally?  Either way works for me, just wondering what you think.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I suppose it wouldn't hurt if the other guys read what you were up to, unless you wanted to hide it from them...

Bol cautiously moves into the building, taking care to make sure that no one is able to sense that he is there. The door slides shut behind him. Waiting a moment to see if anyone heard, he then continues to move inside. The alcove appears empty, save for a recharging device of some sort. As the Bothan rounds the corner to go up the stairs, he looks up just in time to see a holorecorder staring down at him from the top of the stairs. Quickly vanishing back around the corner, he is sure that he wasn't seen. 

***

The Wookiee looks at the rest of you quizzically. "Grroll wrrnngg?"


----------



## maddmic (Oct 31, 2006)

Bol considers his next step carefully.  He thinks back to what he saw just a split second before.  _'Was the holorecorder moving or stationary?  Did I see anything beyond it?  I hope those guys are ready to get out of here should things get complicated.'_ 


OOC:
Is there a way to determine if the holorecorder was a stationary device, or swept to cover more of a viewing area?  If it swept, Bol will try to time his maneuver to coencide with the recorder always pointing away from him obviously.  If his brief glimpse is not sufficient for him to have gathered that type of information, he'll risk an extremely quick glance to try to understand the situation a bit better.  Also, forgive me if holorecorders are omnidirectional.  (If they are, just let me know and I'll revise Bol's actions.)  I'm still new to this sneaky sneaky stuff as I normally play the tough guy, or medic.    To continue the never ending OOC, would we have been smart enough to calibrate our comlinks together, or is that something we would've had to remember to post?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 1, 2006)

Considering none of you hadn't mentioned it before and you are still determining that you are actually a group together, more than likely you probably didn't link your comlinks yet, but it wouldn't take too long to figure it out I suppose.... 

As for the holorecorder, it is stationary, but it has a full view of the stairwell. Think of Ep.IV in the Death Star Prison control room. Each of those lense that Chewbacca shot were holorecorders.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 1, 2006)

Kesler looks at the wookie, the human and the Cerean, quizically.  "So uh, the captain is captured by bounty hunters...er..." He turns to the wookie,  "Look, we need a ride off panet, um, I guess now isn't a good time to ask about this..." He glances at the other two, "Well I'm sure you two want to rescue your friend so why don't the rest of us wait in the ship, no sense in us all standing around in the open...  I think I could pilot it, so maybe I can help..." he says with a nervous grin, and then mutters under his breath;  "Where where is that hair-brained Bothan?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 3, 2006)

Femi nods towards the datapad.  "Sieblacca, can you use that again to tell us where they took the Captain?  I can't understand your language..."  While Sieblacca makes use of the datapad to communicate with them, Femi turns to the one proclaiming himself a pilot.  "If you can get inside the ship without raising an alarm of some sort _AND_ Sieblacca doesn't have a problem with it, so be it.  I can't speak for Tal, but I for one will not leave until Captain Haebes is rescued."


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 3, 2006)

"I'm with you, Femi," Tal states simply. "Haebes has been a friend to us when we needed it, so I'll do what I can to help him out."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2006)

Kesler sighs and looks at the wookie, "Are you able to get into the ship, if it's alright I think it would be best if they don't stand around out here." he says, indicating Nuina and her compatriots. He looks back at the other two.  "How do you plan on finding the captain, and rescuing him from the bounty hunter, and avoid the clone troops the whole time?"


----------



## maddmic (Nov 6, 2006)

Bol curses under his breath.  Had it only been him in this situation, it would be very easy to take care of this.  Since he needed the captain and the others though, he had to be sure that they were ready to move at a moments notice before he risked being seen by the holocorder.  Retracing his steps, Bol headed back to the entrance.  he activated the door and stepped back out into the daylight and quickly scanned for the doc and others.

He casually walks to them, trying to keep a low profile and keeping an eye out for any imperial presence.  He glides up to them easily and without looking at anybody in particular, talks quietly.  "I can shut it down I think.  Are we ready to leave?  I can't guarantee that I won't be seen, and would prefer if I was off planet by the time they figure out who I am."


OOC:
ok, I'm a little confused on the layout.  is the door to the control room that Bol went through on the inside of the docking bay, or is it outside of the bay?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 7, 2006)

Sieblacca shrugs and grunts while pointing past the ship and to the control tower. No sooner he does so, the Bothan known as Bol comes around the ship and proclaims his discovery. So far, no one seems to have taken notice of your presence here, but some of you hear the Imperial version of interrogation not too far away. A few high pitched blaster shots echo throughout the bays. 

The Control room door is inside the bay. Think of the bays as a series of interconnected circles and the control room for a cluster of the bays is in the center of four circles. Each bay has a door that leads to this central control room. Bol found one of them.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 7, 2006)

Bol's head snaps in the direction of the sounds.  He then turns back to the others.  "Perhaps I should change my previous statement.  I hope you all are ready to leave, because we're getting out of here now.  Those Imps are too close.  Now, where's the good captain?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 7, 2006)

Kesler makes a strange sighing/choking noise. "Well this wookie here has explained to us that he was taken by Bounty Hunters, that's plural, and these two say they want to rescue him.  And... um... I think the wookie just told us that the captain was taken into the control tower.  Is that right?" he says, wincing at the nearby blaster fire.  "I really think we should get out of the open *right now!*"  with that he starts to move around behind the ship so that he is less visible from the main door, beckoning the others to follow him.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2006)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> He looks back at the other two.  "How do you plan on finding the captain, and rescuing him from the bounty hunter, and avoid the clone troops the whole time?"




"Sounds like a plan. I'm glad you thought of it, I've never been great with strategy." You can hear the grin on his face even though his helmet covers his expression. Lifting up his blaster, he grasps it with a satisfying slap.

"So, to the control tower?"


----------



## maddmic (Nov 8, 2006)

Bol nods.  "If this captain of yours isn't in the control tower, can somebody fly this thing?  We won't have the luxury of sticking around once we drop that tractor beam.  Let me open the door again and you all stay close.  I can get at least to the bottom of the stairs on my own pretty quietly.  If the holocorder is operational, then once I take off around the corner, you all will know and can follow in."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 9, 2006)

Femi drags his blaster pistol out of the holster, still not comfortable with it in his hand, much preferring the lightsaber hidden underneath his shirt.  He nods to Tal when his friend mentions heading to the control tower to attempt to rescue the Captain and follows the others as they move that way.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 9, 2006)

Did you guys want to do something with the four women with you first? Like hide them...

The giant of a Wookiee howls softly to Kesler, affirming his statement. The bounty hunters did take Captain Haebes inside the tower. 

The four of you gather on the other side of the ship, a door leading inside the control tower awaiting you, just as Bol promised. On the other side somewhere should be the pilot and captain of the ship. Or more correctly, your escape from the Imperials getting closer to the hangar bays.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, I wanted to hide them, preferably somewhere that can withstand blaster fire.  Inside the ship was my prime candidate but I guess we can't get in there yet, and I suppose it's just as well since the imperials will likely search it if they get the chance.  Anywhere else they can hide?

Kesler draws a small, sleek, blaster pistol from his vest and looks back at the four women.  "I want you to hide, and don't come out until one of us tells you it's safe alright?  We'll be off this planet soon."


----------



## maddmic (Nov 13, 2006)

Bol draws his blaster and turns to the others.  "Now, remember.  Stay near the door and keep quiet.  I'll advance to the stairs leading up and once I'm there, I'll check to ensure that we're still clear.  By then we should have a good idea as to whether or not they know we're coming.  Then I'll give you all the signal and you all can try to move up quietly as well.  If I think you're making too much noise, or they've become alerted to our presence, then I'll storm up the stairs and you'll know that stealth is no longer needed."

He looks to the others with an inquisitive face to ensure that they agree.  Once he has their agreement, Bol opens the door in the same manner as before, only this time with his blaster readied for trouble.  Assuming that the coast is clear, Bol will continue to where he had made it before, once again taking care to be quiet and unseen as before.

OOC:
Move silent and hide again please.  This time, add listen to the mix as he's trying to ensure that still have the element of surprise.

Hide +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 stealthy)
Listen +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
Move Silently +10 (5 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 stealthy)


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 13, 2006)

Tal accepts the plan, hugging the wall and preparing to run up the stairs when called.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 14, 2006)

Nuina nods at Kesler. "I'll find a place for us, just hurry." As she turns to leave, the Twi'Lek woman pauses for a moment, then turns to give Kesler a peck on his cheek. "Please be careful." With that, the quartet moves off away from the ship and vanishes out of sight of the hangar bay. 

Turning your attentions to the building, all of you enter as quietly as possible, with the Bothan playing pointman. As three of you wait near the entrance, you watch as Bol slowly approaches the beginning of a set of stairs that lead up. he peers his head around the corner and then snaps it back. 

The holorecorder is still there, with a full view of the stairway. In the distance, Bol can hear voices now. They seem to be arguing about something, though they are still too far away for you to understand them. They are not getting any closer though, and at the moment, it doesn't appear that anyone has been alerted to your presence.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 14, 2006)

After Nuina and the others are out of sight, Kesler moves in next to the others near the wall.  "We should all be carefu-." and before he finishes the Bothan disapears through the door.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 14, 2006)

Bol looks back at the others with a grin on his face.  Once everybody is ready, Bol turns his attention back to the stairs.  He then motions for the others to come up quietly, listening to see if the people arguing notice any of their movement.  

OOC:
If Bol hears anything change in the argument that would indicate that they've been heard, he'll charge up the stairs and look for cover upon reaching the top.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 14, 2006)

[sblock=maddmic]Now enjoy the fuzzycutesoftness. [/sblock]

Kesler moves as quietly as he can up behind Bol.  His blaster at the ready.

Move Silently +1


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 16, 2006)

Femi follows the others up the stairs as quietly as possible, blaster held at the ready.

OOC:  Move Silently +1


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 19, 2006)

Tal lingers in the back, ready to shoot down any who would attempt a flank.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 22, 2006)

All of you gather at the base of the steps as Bol readies to move forward. You can all hear the arguing now, it hasn't gotten any closer, but it has gotten more heated. This is not evidenced by louder shouts, but the telltale snap-hiss of a certain ancient weapon that Femi is all too familiar with. A muffled thump can only be the sound of a body hitting the floor. 

The sound of boots echoing on the cold floor tell you that the person is coming closer. You have about ten seconds of preparation before the person appears at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 22, 2006)

OOC: AHG!! It's Ventress!!! Ventress is back!!! ..... Or it's someone else with a lightsaber, still probably not good for us either way.

IC: Kesler tries to make out what is being said, or anything about the voices.  When they suddenly stop, with an odd, snapping-hissing noise and the footsteps are heard, he gives Bol a questioning glance.  

OOC: I assume that none of us can see up the stairs without peaking around the corner and exposing ourselves to the holorecorder, right?

Listen +2: Can you give a description of the voices?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 23, 2006)

The voices were too far away to be able to understand exactly what they were arguing about. They seemed to have both been males though. And yes, if you peak up the stairs for too long, you run the risk of the holorecorder catching you. Of course, you have something more pressing to worry about....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 23, 2006)

Kesler whispers to Bol "What now?  Maybe we should confront whomever it is that's coming down the stairs.  They might be willing to talk when they realize they're outnumbered."


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 27, 2006)

Tal nods and steps forward before waiting for confirmation from the others. "Time to act,"  he says lightly, moving up the stairs with his weapon at the fore.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 27, 2006)

OOC:  Top of the stairs being where we are currently, or around the corner and further up?  Just trying to get a better idea.  If we are at the top of the stairs, then Bol will take a few steps back so that he can fire instead of being within melee range.


Nodding to the others, Bol levels his blaster at an imaginary target and waits for their adversary to show himself.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 27, 2006)

Kesler follows the lead of the other two.

OOC: Wait, I thought we were at the bottom of the stairs...  Where are we?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 28, 2006)

Except for Tal, who just moved up the stairs, the rest of you are at the bottom, with Bol aiming at the spot where this person will appear.

With the rest of you covering him, Tal hustles up the stairs; this is in full view of the holorecorder, Bol notes. When he gets there, Tal is met with a man in hooded robes holding up a hand in peace. "Easy friend." Tal feels as if he could trust this man. Femi feels a stirring in the Force. A familiar stirring. 

The rest of you can only see this man's hand as he sticks it out in front of Tal.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 28, 2006)

"Hey."  

Tal blushes foolishly under his helmet. _What the hell kind of reply is that? And why do I feel like I can trust this guy?_

"Ermm... what are you doing? Don't stand in our way, we need to get in there," he says, trying to sound gruff.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Nov 30, 2006)

The man, who Tal notes has talons instead of fingernails, grins. This shows his pointed teeth. Both of these hint at numerous aliens species, but only one has the head tails that the now-removed hood reveals. A Twi'Lek. 

"Normally I wouldn't stand in the way of a man eager to find death but, alas I find I must in this instance." He lowers his hand, knitting the fingers of both hands together in front of him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 30, 2006)

Kesler watches the strange exchange worriedly;  "Hey, what's going on up there?" he calls out.  He glances at Bol and the Cerean, and then start to walk up the stairs at a cautious pace.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 30, 2006)

Femi charges up the stairs, pushing past Kesler and pulling Tal back so that he can stand in front of his friend.  Without taking his eyes off the Twi'lek and with his blaster held ready, Femi says, "Don't listen to him, he is clouding your judgement."  Trying to force aside the strong emotions trying to flood to the surface, Femi says to the Twi'lek, "You are outnumbered.  It will go easier for you if you simply surrender."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 30, 2006)

Kesler staggers aside as the strange Cerean pushes past him and has to struggle to keep from tumbling down the stairs.  He then stands silently dumbfounded as he watches the proceedings.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Femi reaches the top of the stairs, Kesler having to brace himself against the wall to keep from falling back into Bol. As Femi launches into his tirade, the Twi'Lek only smiles and extends his hand again, slowly. "Now, Ka Femi Odo. You should know better than to threaten your superiors in that way. Xan taught you better than that." Recognition comes to Femi as he gets a full view of the Force wielding Twi'Lek. 

In front of him was Lun Kura, Lun Xan's brother and fellow Jedi Master. Also, if Femi is remembering right, one of the Lost Twenty.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 3, 2006)

Tal looks back and forth between his friend and the newcomer, waiting for Femi's reply. He lowers his rifle.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 5, 2006)

Bol follows Femi up the stairs with his blast ready.  He levels it at the Twi'Lek, but holds off as he seems to know Femi.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 6, 2006)

After regaining his balance Kesler moves up behind the others.  He watches the Twi'Lek with no small amount of suspicion, but does not raise his weapon, He probably couldn't hit him anyway with the others between them.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 7, 2006)

"My apologies, Master Kura," Femi says impassively, his guard still up.  "Forgive me, but the galaxy is a much more dangerous place these days."  With a glance back at his companions, he stares at Lun Kura for several seconds before continuing.  "What are you doing here?  Is it simply an unbelieveable coincidence?"  Femi lowers his blaster but does not put it away.  His skin crawls with uneasiness as he stands faced with the brother of his mentor.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 8, 2006)

Satisfied that the four of you have lowered your weapons, the Twi'Lek Jedi shifts to a less defensive stance, seeming to relax. "You know there is no such thing as coincidence, Femi. The Force willed that we met." He pauses, as if trying to choose his words carefully. "I suspect that our reasons for being here are not the same however." Kura nods towards the weapons that all of you are still holding. "Tell me, Padawan, what _are_ you doing here anyway?" The question was accompanied by a hard stare, as if whatever the reply, it wouldn't satisfy him.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 8, 2006)

_"Well I guess that settles it,"_ Kesler thinks to himself; _"the guy really is a Jedi, or at least would have been."_  He isn't entirely unsurprised of course but there had been signs.  He waits, rather tensely, for the situation to advance, he would rather not disrupt the affairs of Jedi.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 9, 2006)

Femi stares back at Lun Kura, his expression neutral.  He is surprised by his lack of trust but with the galaxy in its current state, he figures it is a natural response.  The appearance of his mentor's brother at this moment in time was certainly not coincidence, as he had stated aloud.  The Force had indeed likely brought them together, but for what purpose Femi didn't know.  And just because the Force had brought them together didn't mean he was going to let his guard down.  The galaxy was a dangerous place for a Jedi these days and he had no intention of lowering his guard.

"I'm trying to help a friend," Femi replies.  "And I should ask you the same question.  What are you doing here?"


----------



## maddmic (Dec 11, 2006)

Bol clears his throat.  "I hate to break up this reunion....really.  But honestly, we're looking for our captain to get us off this rock and away from the imps.  I would suggest that we remember exactly who is after us right now.  I think our best course of actions would be to find Haebes and turn off this beam, then get out of here."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 13, 2006)

Lun Kura looks disappointed at the interruption, but smiles nonetheless. "I am...tying up loose ends. Which is why, I'm afraid, I can not let you leave."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 13, 2006)

Kesler really doesn't like the way this situation seems to be heading, and it's not helping that he's not sure where it's going.  The last words out of the Jedi's mouth seemed quite a lot like a threat, still he isn't about to just go picking fights with Jedi.  He slowly raises his blaster, in the direction of the Twi'Lek.

Can I take a readied action to fire a stun blast if Lun Kura makes a hostile action?  SoroSuub ELG-3A: +3 Stun DC 17


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 14, 2006)

"Your brother would be disappointed in you, I think," Femi says, his body tensing even as he speaks the words.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 14, 2006)

Tal, still feeling an overwhelming sense of trust toward the newcomer, holds up his hand. "Whoa whoa, wait a sec here. Whadda ya mean we can't leave? You are with the imps?"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 15, 2006)

No readying actions outside of combat unfortunately. It'll be a roll of initiative in this case.

Kesler flips the switch of his blaster over to stun as the weapon begins rising to face the Jedi once again. 

The Twi'Lek shakes his head tails lightly as he laughs. "With the Empire? Galaxies no! I'm with this." With that, he tosses a credit chip in the air. "Just so happens, the Empire pays well."

The Twi'Lek goes for his lightsaber and as the azure blade appears from the emitter, Kesler's itchy trigger finger fires a shot. The blue rings strike the Jedi's outstretched hand and are absorbed. "Xan didn't tell you all the family secrets, Odo. That's too bad. I really don't want to have to kill you."

Tal's feelings become his own once again and are replaced with the sense of impending combat. 

The Twi'Lek doesn't move, but brings his glowing sword up in a defensive posture. Femi recognizes it as Soresu, a form meant to help combat blasters. Femi also knows that it is less effective against lightsabers.


----------



## maddmic (Dec 16, 2006)

Having not lowered his blaster and seeing the doc of all people fire, Bol shoots at the Twi'lek, hoping to finish this quickly so that they can get out of there.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 17, 2006)

Kesler watches with no small amount of consternation as the Twi'Lek, is completely unaffected by his shot.  He let's murmurs a half frustraited half worried grunt as he takes a step back and then fires again, hoping that with all the other blasters that are now pointed at him the fallen Jedi will be a bit distracted.

Meter step back if posible, and fire.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 17, 2006)

Femi sighs resignedly, reaches into his robe and pulls his lightsaber, igniting it as he brings it to bear.

"You have one last chance to stand aside and allow us to pass.  I have no wish to inflict violence on my master's brother."

Femi's muscles are taut as he waits for Lun Kura's next move, his lightsaber held ready before him.

OOC:  Total Defense action for this round (+4 Dodge bonus to Defense).  Defense of 21 for the current round.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 21, 2006)

In between deflecting the many blaster shots now aimed at him, Lun Kura retorts. "You think to threaten _me_ youngling? Perhaps there is hope for you yet."

The Twi'Lek's blue lightsaber clashes with Femi's, forcing the young Jedi back a pace or two. It seems to Femi though, that the man is holding back. The others notice this as well.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 21, 2006)

Tal shakes his head, clearing his mind of the Jedi's influence. Stepping back down the stairs, he unleashes a torrent of bolts from his blaster that nearly matches the stream of violent cursing that comes along with it!

_ooc: Step back, full attack with maximum # of shots to try and throw him off balance and let Femi get a shot in._


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Dec 28, 2006)

I wanted to check with you guys to see if you just wanted to continue your previous actions against Lun Kura before I post the next combat update.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2006)

Having no idea what to do with the knowledge that a Jedi who is trying to kill him seems to be holding back, Kesler continues to fire stun blasts, keeping his distance as best he can.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 29, 2006)

Femi lunges forward, swinging his lightsaber in an attempt to disarm Lun Kura.

OOC:  Disarm attempt.  I know there are rules for disarming in the revised core rules but I don't have my book in front of me to know all the details.  But that is what Femi is trying.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 1, 2007)

OOC:
Bol will continue to fire.  Until he is told otherwise, they will NOT be stun bolts.  Also, I'm guessing that this Jedi is blocking the way up, correct?


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 1, 2007)

ooc: Continue my barrage as well. No stun bolts here, either.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 2, 2007)

Second post in the new year!! I hope you all had a good one. 

As far as the Jedi goes, yes, he is was blocking the doorway to get into the hallway beyond and towards the rest of the building. 

Blaster bolts explode in a torrent around the two Jedi, one a Master, the other a young Padawan who is currently bereft of a Master. In the shower of sparks, you can see that Femi's attempt at disarming the Jedi almost works, due to Lun Kura attempting to also deflect the energy blasts coming in his direction. What the barrage also manages to do is allow the young Jedi a respite from Kura's relentless strikes. It appears Kura attempts to say something, but it is lost in the cacophony of energy being released. One of the blasts, it's difficult to tell who's, nicks the Jedi Master in the shoulder, causing him to backpedal, further into the doorway and down the hallway. 

Those of you at the bottom of the steps can no longer see Lun Kura.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 3, 2007)

(OOC: I think everyone came up the steps already.)


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought I recalled Bol still being at the bottom aiming up at the guy, but let me go and check. 

EDIT; You're right, so all of you can still see him until next turn.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 4, 2007)

Kesler doesn't much like the idea of killing anyone, much less a Jedi.  He fires another stun bolt at the Twi'Lek.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 4, 2007)

Tal doesn't mind the thought of killing anyone, even a Jedi. He keeps up his barrage of fire!


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 5, 2007)

Femi lunges forward, intent on removing the lightsaber from the hand of Lun Kura.  He looks for an opening and then swings his own lightsaber, hoping to knock his opponent's weapon away.

OOC:  Same actions as before, attempting another disarm.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 8, 2007)

Bol will press forward 5' and continue to fire at the Jedi.

OOC:
if he needs to move further in order to see their opponent, then he will.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 8, 2007)

Right on time as usual, Maddmic. I was gonna just have you do that if you hadn't responded yet 

More blaster fire echoes down the hallway after the retreating Jedi, each blast either hitting ferracrete or being deflected off in some random direction. Whether luck or a moment of inspriation from the Force (or a natural one), Femi is able to knock the Jedi Master's lightsaber from his hand. It's blade vanishes as the hilt clatters along the floor. Once Lun realises what happened, shots from both Bol and Tal strike home, sending the Twi'Lek sprawling. The blue ringed stun blast from Kesler knocks the man down. He scrambles to get to his feet and it seems he is headed for a room another ten meters down the hallway. "You've made a big mistake Ka-Femi Odo! You'll see!


----------



## maddmic (Jan 9, 2007)

Bol notices the direction that the jedi is going and begins to scramble in that direction himself.  "We gotta get out of here guys.  Look for a terminal so that we can disable that beam.  Oh, and a captain might be a bit helpful too."

OOC:
He'll continue to fire at the jedi if possible....


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 9, 2007)

Kesler advances down the hallway behind Bol, his blaster still drawn but no longer firing.  He glances down at the Jedi's fallen Lightsaber.  "Hey, Odi, er- Obi.  Er- Jedi, you should probably take his Lightsaber." he calls to Femi.  _"Why the heck haven't I asked those two their names yet?"_  he thinks to himself as he looks around for the room that would have the window overlooking their hangar bay.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 10, 2007)

Tal turns to cover the rear, a satisfied expression underneath his faceshield. "Right. I'll keep an eye on our flanks. Anyone sees anything fishy, lemme know." He cocks his head to the side, peeking down the stairs. 

"I assume a control panel would give us a map, too. Might lead us straight to the brig,"  he points out. "Straight TO the brig? Did I just say I wanted to go there?" His voice is glum. "How my world has changed."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 11, 2007)

Femi watches impassively as Lun Kura retreats further down the hallway.  He leans down and picks up Lun's lightsaber, tucking it inside his robes.  He then deactivates his own lightsaber and places it inside his robes with the other one.  Turning to the others, he says, "I have a very bad feeling about this."  He starts cautiously down the hallway towards the room where Lun Kura disappeared.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 11, 2007)

As Femi leans over to pick up Kura's lightsaber, the hilt flies towards the disappearing Twi'Lek's hand, Bol's blaster bolts hurry him along as the door closes. The quick glimpse all of you got of the room showed numerous control panels, perhaps one of which controlled the beam holding Haebes' ship in place. The panel on your side of the door blinks as it indicates that the door has been locked. On the other side, you can hear Kura's voice yelling at someone. 

Tal sees no one coming up behind them.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 11, 2007)

Kesler speaks in a quiet voice so that the hostile Jedi won't hear him.  "Oh great, now what?  It sounds like he's got either a henchman or a hostage.  Either way we better hurry.  Anyone got an idea?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2007)

As the lightsaber is snatched out of his grasp and into the hand of the retreating Lun Kura, Femi continues forward cautiously.

Once he hears Kura yelling, he re-ignites his own saber and rushes down the hallway to the door where the Twi'Lek disappeared.  He will make one attempt to open it.  If that fails or the door is simply locked, he uses his saber to either melt the controls to allow him to force the door open, disable the lock itself or if all else fails, to cut a hole in the door to allow access to the room beyond.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2007)

Tal continues to cover the rear, heart racing as the young Jedi moves rapdily to the door.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 15, 2007)

Bol reaches the door and sees the others approaching.  He begins to work on the lock.  "I really don't like this.  I'm hoping that your dear captain isn't in there.  That lunatic might kill him and we'll be stuck here."

OOC:
Dunno if he gets there before the Femi or not.  Were there any other doors along the way that might house a captive?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 15, 2007)

Femi would've gotten there first, but I'll let you interrupt him. There were no other doors along this pathway. 

Femi brings his lightsaber to bear again, wanting nothing more than to cut through the door and into whatever lie beyond. A furred hand holds him back, along him to breathe and focus his mind. Bol then slices the door's lock controls easily. It slides open and you are immediately met with a barrage of blaster fire. 

This is obviously the control room, there are numerous stations with consoles and ferraglass to look out over the docking bays. behind some of these stations are the heads of soldiers of some kind that are firing blasters towards the door. Somewhere beyond, you can see Lun Kura going through another door. 

There are at least four individuals in this room besides Kura.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 15, 2007)

Kesler, not having quite reached the door before they had opened it, finds that he is suddenly reluctant to as a hail of blasterfire hits the doorway and opposite wall. "So I guess that would mean the former.  Is everyone alright?  How many are there?"


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 16, 2007)

_Where's a damn grenade when you need one?_ Tal's mind starts to wander to his next black market shopping trip. 

"That's more blaster fire than I care to step out into," he says, his voice growling through his face shield.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 17, 2007)

Bol stays put and uses the frame of the door as cover.  He fires a shot into the room at the left most soldier.  Glancing back at Tal, he retorts, "What'dya want me to do?  I can close the door, but we gotta get in there so we can get out of here!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2007)

Femi plunges through the door into the room, moving towards the right, away from the soldier targeted by Bol.  He ignites his lightsaber as he goes, and swings it at the first enemy he is able to reach.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 18, 2007)

Even though firing out of cover, Bol's expertise with blasters shows as his shot hits home, sending one of the gunmen sprawling backwards. The torrent of fire seems to follow Femi as he rushes the nearest soldier, but none of it connects. The young Jedi's lightsaber neatly severs the man's hand, he also joins his comrade on the ground, holding his arm. Some of the blaster fire reaches out into the hallway, but hits nothing but bulkhead. Lun Kura has vanished into the next room.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2007)

Kesler waits for the opportune moment and darts across to the other side of the doorway while the gunmen are distracted by Bol and Femi.  Once behind cover again he takes a shot at the closest gunman still standing.

[sblock=OOC]Stun if within range, otherwise normal single shot.  It's been a while so here's my blaster again: SoroSuub ELG-3A: +3 attack, 3d6 damage, 20 crit, 10m range, Stun DC 17

BTW: Anything about the gunmen stand out?  Does Kesler recognize their species?  Are they wearing uniforms, helmets, masks? Or do they just look like typical Mos Eisly violent trash for hire.[/sblock]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2007)

Ignoring the downed gunman, Femi moves to the next closest one as quickly as possible, twirling his lightsaber as he moves, hoping to possibly intimidating some of the others into fleeing.  When he reaches the nearest gunman, he attacks again, hoping to achieve similar results.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2007)

Tal shrugs as the young jedi rushes the room. "I didn't live this long takin' _all_ the chances I come across," he says with a grin. Following the group, he shoots for maximum accuracy rather than volume, attempting to eliminate any guards standing between the rogues and the door.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 22, 2007)

Bol watches as his bolt knocks the soldier over and then sees the jedi a split second later slice another soldiers hand off.  He hadn't had much time to think about it, but he was curious now.  Perhaps this guy was a jedi.  After all, he held his own against that other guy with the lightsaber.  

Not wanting to dwell on it too long, Bol concentrated and aimed his blaster at the next soldier in from the left.  He squeezed off another shot and then moved into the room trying to find suitable cover.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 22, 2007)

Kesler spends a moment attempting to discern the identity of these men shooting at them and it costs him his accuracy as the bolt he fires ricochets off of a far wall. Bol and Tal are not so hindered and thus their fire finds homes in the bodies of two more of the soldiers. One of the men that had been shot before recovers slightly and attempts to fire a shot but misses wildy. He takes aim for another, but is taken down by Femi's saber. 

The groaning from the four men on the ground indicate that they are still alive, but it appears that they have been morally beaten. 

[sblock=Kesler]These men are all wearing blue and orange colored uniforms. You know that that is the same color that the local militia uses. Whether these men actually are the local militia is a another question entirely, but those DH-16 pistols sure look like the ones the ones the militia uses.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 28, 2007)

Kesler approaches the men, moving around so that they no longer have cover,  "Alright, no one try anything stupid and none of you have to die, just drop your weapons and kick them away.  Do that and I'll make sure none of you bleed to death."  he still has his blaster ready to fire if anyone raises theirs.  From here he tries to determine what he can about the soldiers' wounds and whether any of them are particularly serious.  If they do as they are asked he will put away his blaster and come closer to try to do what he can for them as far as stopping continued damage.  While he works;  "Hold still, this may sting a bit.  So what the heck are you guys doing helping him?"

[sblock=OOC]For Yoda's sake people!  I was waiting for someone to post first but it looks like my cowardly character is forced to take the initiative again!

Ready action, to fire a stun bolt at any of them that try to aim their weapons rather than drop them.  Once they've kicked their weapons away; Treat Injury +11(I'm not exactly sure how my equipment will help with this.)  Also Diplomacy +4.[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Jan 29, 2007)

Bol moves towards the station that overlooks the ship that they're trying to free.  "Good job doc.  Keep your blaster on them and if they move, fire away.  Femi, might want to keep going after your buddy.  I'm gonna try to shut this beam down so that once we find the captain, we can get out of here.  You think that wookie can at least prep the ship once this beam is down?"

He then begins to work on the console and tries to figure out how to shut the beam down.

OOC:

Computer Use* +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)
If that doesn't work and he thinks that disable device might, then....
Disable Device +7 [10] (5 ranks, +2 Int, [+3 security kit])


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 29, 2007)

Tal steps back to the door they enetered through, taking a long moment to peer out and make sure they aren't being followed.

"Bol, if you can't get that control worked, take it out. Destruction almost always works in the holoficks!," he says with a grin.

Nodding to Femi, he gets ready to continue the chase after the wounded Jedi.

ooc: Is there another door blocking our progress?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Jan 30, 2007)

Will push forward as it's been a week and GM Femi for the moment.

Yes, there is a door blocking the path to where Kura went. 

The Bothan works his fingers over the consoles and a telltale humming sound disappears, letting you know that the tractor beam has been powered down. 

Between glances behind him and to the room he is in, Tal watches as the good doctor attempts to get some information out of the men on the floor. 

They toss their weapons away, as instructed. The first patient Kesler sees has only a burn mark near his chest, but will live. He asks you to see to the one that Femi's blade had its way with. Going to him, you see that he is between consciousness and fading out. He is holding his hand, but it is not bleeding, the wound neatly cauterized by the heat of the plasma sword. 

After attending to him, one of the others speaks up. "The Jedi said you were criminals that had tried to steal his ship. He said..." The man stops, staring blankly as if trying to remember something, but having a hard time doing it. 

Femi looks at him, curious, but then heads to the door that Kura ran through.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 31, 2007)

Kesler frowns at the burnt stump where a hand was once attached.  "One of you keep him awake, to make sure he doesn't go into shock.  Otherwise he should be fine."  He looks up at Femi after hearing the other man's explanation.  "It looks like it was a good thing you held back, I'll bet he did one of those mind tricks." turning back to the man, he notices his blank stare.  "Er yes?  What else did he say?"

OOC: I'm not exactly clear on this, are they all going to live for now?  Or have I only checked the two you've mentioned, if so Kesler will continue his work while he talks with the guy.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 31, 2007)

"He's obviously been touched in the mind by that Jedi," Tal opines, jerking his thumb in the direction of their fleeing prey. "Stay put for a few and we'll chase him down!"

The mercenary follows the young Jedi out the door.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 1, 2007)

Femi opens the door Kura disappeared through and cautiously peers through the opening, trying to keep from being shot by blaster fire or skewered with a lightsaber.  If he encounters no opposition immediately, he steps through the door, ignited saber still in his right hand.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 2, 2007)

For Kesler: You haven't had a chance to check on them yet, but a quick glance tells you that they are breathing.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2007)

Bol smiles as the beam fades away.  He wipes his hands together and turns around with a satisfied grin on his face.  He begins to speak as Tal and Femi disappear.  "Well, that takes care of that....All....we....have....to"

He stops as he realizes nobody is really listening to him.  Bol moves over to the door that the Jedi and Tal went through, but is careful to keep the doctor within eyesight.  "Well doc, I sure hope those guys can find that captain of theirs.  Otherwise, this is gonna be a real short break from jail."


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 6, 2007)

The damage from shock is more what is causing Kesler's patient to fade in and out than the actual damage from losing his hand. He is now unconscious, but stable. A trip to the med center would do him fine. Kesler continues his discussion as he sees to the other two men. 

"You know I... I don't seem to recall everything he had said. He did seem very nervous though."

Tal and Femi burst through the door into what appears to be a holding room of some sort. There is a set of small cells, one with the door hanging open. Another door that leads to a set of stairs is open and the two of you can hear hurried steps going down them. Other than that, the room is empty save for a desk, a chair and a computer console.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 7, 2007)

"I'll check the cell! Keep moving!"

Tal steps quickly to the closed cell, hoping for signs of the missing pilot.

ooc: Is there a window of some sort? If so I'll look inside, if not I'll go to the computer and see if it is obvious how to see what is inside or open the cell door.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2007)

Femi nods at Tal and dashes off down the hallway, heading to the door leading to the stairs.  He shuts down his saber as he moves but keeps the weapon in his hand in the event that he needs it again in a hurry.  When he reaches the doorway, he cautiously peers inside, making sure no one is waiting to ambush him.  If the coast is clear, he starts quickly down the stairs, hoping to catch sight of his quarry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 8, 2007)

Kesler looks up at Bol for a moment, "What?"  Without really waiting for an answer he goes back to talking with the Militia man.  "I see, is there anything else you can remember?  He apparently abducted a friend of ours but I'm not sure why.  Was there anyone else around here?"  He glances at the others, inviting them to speak up.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 9, 2007)

"No, it was just us and that Jedi. He had that pilot in there, we brought him in for... umm... something. I....I don't even remember why he was here. I'm sorry, this must all sound pretty strange. I... I don't undertsand why you're helping us though. You being criminals and all.' 

Tal checks the open cell in the windowless room and sees that there are signs that someone was in there very recently. Tal also notes that the lock was severed by something hot, as the metal is now melted slag. He hears Femi start down the stairs when he reaches the computer. 

Femi catches sight of a pair of boots being dragged down the steps, but is not sure whether or not it was his eyes or a glimmer from the Force that showed him this. He reaches the bottom and sees Captain Haebes unconcsious on the floor and Lun Kura struggling with something. For the moment, it seems the Jedi Master is unaware of Femi's presence. 

Tal looks over the recent records of the computer console and notes that the cell once contained Captain Haebes, who was just now dragged down the steps by Kura.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 9, 2007)

"We're not criminals!  I mean, my 'friend' here just has an incomprehensible need to talk himself into trouble."  He says, glaring quickly at Bol.  "All I wanted was to get off this planet." he sighs.  "Well look, I think the man you had back there is our friend, I don't know why that Jedi wants him but he's the captain of the ship we'd like to leave on.  It sounds like he messed with your minds so don't worry too much if it doesn't all make sense, I'm not entirely sure what's going on either."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 10, 2007)

Femi steps into the room near the prone Captain Haebes and quietly draws his blaster, switching his powered-down lightsaber to his other hand.  Pointing the blaster at Lun Kura's back and flipping the setting to stun, he clears his throat.  "Stop whatever you are doing and put your hands out to the side where I can see them."  If Lun Kura does anything besides what Femi commanded him to do, he fires the blaster.

OOC:  Assuming that Femi actually entered unnoticed and has surprise, I guess that would be a readied action.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2007)

Bol raises an eyebrow at the doctors comments.  "Hey now, you really haven't known me long enough to....well, yeah.  I've had some issues in the past.  But I assure you all that we are not criminals.  We're just trying to leave this planet to start anew elsewhere.  Now, that nasty jedi who clouded your mind, he's the one who is the fugiative.  It looks like we got here just in time too, otherwise who knows what he'd have twisted you all into thinking, or doing.  I mean you guys were just trying to do your job.  It's not your fault that you fired on us innocents."

He then looks at Kesler with a mischievous smile.  "Doc has already seen to most of your wounds and has assured me that you all will live and be fine.  Perhaps the good doctor can make sure you all are not in any pain, if you want that?  I have already called the authorities and they are sending some assistance.  They did want to know which detachment we had helped, but I didn't know what to tell them.  Do you have some sort of an identification number and name I need to give them or something?"


OOC:

Bluffing out the butt on this one.  

Bluff +8 (6 ranks, +2 Cha)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2007)

A growl in his throat, Tal rushes after Femi and his prey with murder in his mind. 

"Looks like that jedi wanted the Captain for something as well," he calls out on his communicator. "We're on his trail!"


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Feb 16, 2007)

One of the militia men turns to Bol, a low groan escaping due to the lingering effects of being shot. "Mora Tona Division, Patrol Unit 23. Situation 11. Tell them that, and they will probably send another patrol unit to pick us up."

One of the others that Kesler is seeing to pipes up. "I just don't understand why a Jedi would do that. I thought they were supposed to be Guardians of the Galaxy, not petty criminals."

Tal sees Femi at the bottom of the stairs saying something to someone that he is pointing a blaster at. More than likely it is Lun Kura. 

The Jedi puts his hands out to the side and Femi can see that he is holding some sort of control device, his thumb is over one of the buttons. "I don't think you understand, young one. This man is the key to the future of the galaxy. I have foreseen it. If I don't bring him to where he is supposed to be, all will be lost and you and all of your Jedi friends with it."

He slowly turns around and you can see that Captain Haebes is slowly coming to consciousness.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Feb 16, 2007)

Kesler frowns, "I don't know what to think these days, seems like everyone on Corruscant's lost their minds, 'Emperor' Palpatine..." he sighs.  "I suppose corrupt Jedi were not unheard of before the war, I mean, I heard rumor that there was one on Naboo, fighting for the Trade Federation.  So it makes sense that there would be more of them now."

OOC: Once he's done checking everyone's wounds Kesler will try to do what he can to ease their suffering, especially the amputee.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 17, 2007)

"Explain yourself, and quickly.  I'm tired of riddles so speak plainly," Femi states evenly.  He keeps the blaster leveled at Lun Kura, ready to pull the trigger if he so much as twitches.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 26, 2007)

Bol is happy to have come by the information so easily.  He files that away just in case they need it later in order to get out of here.

He then looks at the doctor.  "Doc, we about ready to go after that Jedi?  I hope our buddies can handle him until we get there."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh well, since this isn't going anywhere at all now maybe you could just post the epilogue.  Huh SBM?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, I see that. Let me get my notes together and I'll have the end up by tomorrow night.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Tomorrow night being a relative term....

The Cerean Jedi Padawan Ka-Femi-Odo had been faced with a difficult decision. If he attacked the Jedi Master Lun Kura, he would be violating everything that he was taught at the Jedi Temple. On the other hand, it appeared that Kura had murder in his own mind, that of the Captain of the ship that had brought Femi and Tal here to Tatooine in the first place. 

The Jedi Master didn't back down and Femi was forced to fire the blaster in his hand. The shot engulfed the Twi'Lek in a blue corona, but the man resisted the effects, only dropping Haebes to the ground in the process. Shaking his head in disgust, Lun Kura left Haebes and Femi behind, leaving through the door that he was near and disappearing into Mos Eisley. 

As the rest of the crew gathered at the bottom of the stairs, they could see that they would probably encounter Lun Kura again. 

After Kesler made sure that Haebes was fit to travel, they gathered on his ship, along with Nuina and her friends and Sieblacca, the Wookiee engineer. 

It wasn't long until the crew found themselves in trouble again. Apparently, whoever had put Bol in the predicament he was in previously had decided that they weren't finished with him yet. Even though the rest of the galaxy was still reeling from the sweeping changes the Empire was making, the underworld was still alive and well, and that meant Bounty Hunters could make a killing. In more ways than one. 

The worst of the bunch was one named Coron Nayed. A Human from some far away colony world, Coron had always been a hunter. He started with the animals on his planet and eventually moved on to more dangerous game. As is a textbook case, he ended up following his destiny as a Bounty Hunter. The Bol case caught his eye for two reasons. 

The first was simple, the contractor was offering 100000 credits. Only the most dangerous criminals got that much. Or the most desperate of contractors offer it. Either way, it was going to make Coron a very rich man. 

The second was more personal. According to records recovered long after Bol and his companions survived, Coron Nayed was also part of the same project that Bol was. The reason Bol was hunted in the first place. The truth of the matter wouldn't become clear for some time. 

The crew took some small time jobs here and there to make money enough to keep the ship in tip top shape. They found themselves doing a lot of missions for a woman they only knew as Athona. Her identity was always kept secret from them, but she paid very well and didn't care how they accomplished what was set before them, as long as they got it done. 

Not long after this relationship occured, Nuina and her dancers parted ways with the rest of the crew, mostly to pursue a career in their art. They saw gallavanting around in a ship only fun for a short time. It was a tearful goodbye for Kesler and Nuina, but it wouldn't be the last time they would see each other. 

Due to complications after a mission on a dangerous planet, Captain Haebes died of a still unidentifiable disease. Sieblacca, no longer feeling a wish to travel around without Haebes, returned home to Kashyyyk. No sooner he did, he was recruited into slavery by the Empire. The rest of the crew wouldn't learn of this until much later. The ship was sold to Athona, who then assigned it to the crew. They were to become her "number one team". 

It became apparent that Athona had more than simple snatch and grab and rescue missions in mind when she offered the crew a permanent job. Once they accepted, Athona gave them missions taking them to Imperial military facilities and having them do things that for all intents and purposes, were illegal. 

They drew the line at assassinations though, as Femi still clung to his Jedi training, as hard as it was with such a mercenary group. It was even more difficult for him to continue his studies of the Force, especially without a mentor and knowing that at any moment, the Emperor's assassins could find him and end that journey for him. 

Lun Kura appeared in their lives again, but this time as a benefactor. At least at first. He rescued them from an almost botched mission to the Kuat Shipyards where the latest Star Destroyers were being built. Taking them to a small moon to hide until the heat from the Empire blew over, he explained to Femi how he had come to know the Force and that his heart had changed. After two weeks of discussion, Femi finally accepted Kura's teachings. 

Sure enough, not too long after the crew returned to the galaxy, Femi started to show the repercussions of Kura's training, becoming more aggressive, more demanding and more impetuous. This was goaded on by Kura's gloating that he had corrupted the last of the Jedi. Through the help of his friends, Femi shook off the effects of Kura's control and they finally defeated him once and for all. Femi still has a dark stain on his aura, but he uses it as a reminder of the better things in life. 

Through all of this, Tal had remained a silent, but willing friend, constantly standing up for the crew and even risking his life more than a few times for them. It wasn't until much later that he had to turn to them for once. A mission brought the crew to Taris, where Tal had fought his last battle against the Trade Federation and where he met Femi. When they arrived, they found that Tal was still on the Empire's records as a soldier for them. Being taken in by the Imperial Army Internal Affairs, the crew had to rescue him before they put two and two together and found out that he was the one behind numerous raids on their facilities and killed as a traitor. 

It was here that Nuina returned as well, but not in the same way. Come to find out, Nuina was working for Athona the entire time. Using her contacts on Taris, the crew sprung Tal and escaped with their lives mostly intact. Bol suffered a grievous wound on the way out and would be out of action for weeks.

Kesler spent his time between reconnecting with Nuina and taking care of Bol. Tal and Femi enjoyed their relatively short vacation, both honing their already elite fighting skills. Once Bol was healed, the five of them were sent on one final mission. 

As per Athona's instructions, they were to go to the planet Dantooine and recover some archives. As it turns out, these archives contained information about Bol's past. The reason he was hunted all this time was because of something he carried in his DNA, a map to an uncharted planet on the Rim. This map led to what the team would eventually discover was the birthplace of the first Sith Empire. Again, they almost lost Femi to the darkness, but his strong will fought hard and they all managed to return home. When they did, they finally learned the secret of Athona's identity. She was none other than Mon Mothma, Mother of the Alliance against the Empire. 

As the Rebellion grew, Kesler and Nuina eventually settled on Alderaan where Kesler was given a Medical facility of his own to run for the Rebellion. Tal was eventually assigned to tarin the Rebel Special Forces units, eventually created his own unique unit, Tal's Talons. One of his recruits was a young man named Han Solo. This team would be an important factor in the battles to come against the Empire. Bol eventually found his niche with Alliance intelligence, though reluctantly at first. Bol's work was key to discovering the location of the first Death Star. 

As for Femi, presumably the last of his kind, he went on a journey to discover the Force for himself, returning every so often to check on his friends in the Alliance. 

Little did the four of them know, but all of their actions would be a grand stepping stone for the next generation of heroes.... All of their names are still on display on New Alderaan, fifty years later. 

Well, folks, that's the gist of it. As I told Ambrus, if you guys have any questions about anything or comments, let me know and I'll try to answer them as I can. Again, it's been a pleasure and I look forward to gaming with you all again some time.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah man, my character gets blown up?  

It was an interesting read.  Makes me all the more disappointed the game had to end when it did though.

So was that stuff concerning Bol actually in his background?  Also, a human and a Twi'Lek?  Is that really biologically sound?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 13, 2007)

Actually, Maddmic had decided that he was going to leave his background blank for me to play with, so I added a few ideas....

As far as Kesler and Nuina, I left their relationship vague on purpose.... 

It is possible that they left Alderaan before that happens....

EDIT: *notes post number--->* Hmm... how very interesting...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 13, 2007)

Gotta agree with the Lemming, reading this makes me wish it hadn't ended before more of this had been revealed in the game and more of these adventures had taken place.

I _almost_ wish I had offered to continue things for you, Shadow...but that would have meant having Femi become an NPC, eliminating the fun of exploring his story as an unknowing player.  Not to mention that continuing without the architect would have been...weird.   

Thanks for the synopsis, Shadow!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 13, 2007)

So if she was an agent of Mon Mothra(  ), how much of the story she originally told Kesler was actually true?


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to right that out, Shadow. I hope someday we get the chance to game together again.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 14, 2007)

No problem at all guys. 

As for Nuina, most of what she told Kesler was actually true, except it wasn't Kesler that had helped her. It was somebody else. Nuina successfully used the story many times before and each time it got the right attention...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm a bit confused, if I remember correctly Naboo authorities found her mother somewhere and Kesler saved her from some sort of affliction/injury.  Nuina then set out to find him.   I think you said he remembered the mother from a picture she showed him.  So was she working for Mon Mothma at the time they first met?


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 15, 2007)

*DM's devious smile* That's what happens when I roll a 1 on your Int check to remember details.... Considering the amount of patients Kesler has seen and the fact that Nuina is good at what she does, (Bluff vs. Sense Motive), it was easy to fit in. Nuina had actually been working for Mon Mothma for quite some time, but not as a spy. That part was recent as of the takeover by Palpatine. The reason both Nuina and Mon Mothma chose Kesler though was because of his willingness to help anyone, no matter what the situation or where they stood as far as policies go. Nuina had seen Kesler on Naboo before, but they never met, as the circumstances were different. Destiny being what it is though, Nuina eventually would have explained everything to Kesler given enough time.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Mar 15, 2007)

I would definitely have had some fun writing a response to that revelation with Kesler's habit of enraged ranting.  Then again, maybe it's only Bol that makes him do that.  

So the other dancers were just normal slaves then?  Also, what was up with Lun Kura huh?  About nothing he said made any sense.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 15, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> I would definitely have had some fun writing a response to that revelation with Kesler's habit of enraged ranting.  Then again, maybe it's only Bol that makes him do that.




Bothans are, well.......Bothans of course.  I had wanted him to be a bit on the assuming side.  That plus the fact that he knew his crap didn't stink so to speak.    I wanted him arrogant like Solo, but a bit more over the top.  I had some other personality quirks to work in over time that should've driven the good doctor slightly mad.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (Mar 19, 2007)

yes, the others were just slaves... and as for Lun Kura, nothing he said made any sense at all, he was a lunatic after all... *snicker snicker*


----------

